
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19281832" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19281832</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19281833" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19281833</a>
======
amd-ken
AMD | multiple Linux developers | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.amd.com/](https://jobs.amd.com/)

Our team works on open source GPU drivers for Linux. We're looking for
experienced software engineers to develop, maintain, and support graphics and
multimedia drivers in support of a wide range of applications, including
machine learning and data centre. You will utilize your knowledge of Linux
device driver development, Linux application development, or Linux systems
administration to become key contributors to the ongoing development of AMD
GPU drivers for current and future hardware. Ideal candidates are passionate
about Linux and open source, are self-motivated, and have a proven ability to
collaborate within and across diverse teams.

Minimum Requirements:

* Bachelor's degree (or equivalent) with 1-5 years of experience

* Proficient in C or C++ programming

* Excellent debugging and trouble-shooting skills

* Strong general Linux systems administration, software development, and troubleshooting knowledge and experience

* Linux kernel development experience, either core kernel development or device driver development

* PC architecture knowledge

* Strong oral and written communication skills

Nice-to-haves:

* Experience with Linux containers kernel level implementation (cgroups, namespaces)

* Familarity with Linux networking and network/cluster management

* Familiarity with Linux GPU driver development (kernel and user-mode), ideally on AMD hardware.

* Familarity with compute, graphics, or multimedia GPU application development using APIs such as OpenCL, OpenGL, and VAAPI.

* Proven track record of contributions to open source projects

* Familiarity with Linux security subsystems such as selinux and/or AppArmor

~~~
winslow
I appreciate AMD's focus on Linux drivers!

~~~
zerr
I appreciate REM0TE!

------
hu3
If you're looking for something quick and dirty to filter jobs or get
statistics, this is what I paste in browser console:

    
    
        function hideAllExcept(searchRegex) {
            var allComments = Array.from(document.querySelectorAll('.comment-tree .comtr'))
                .map(function(e){e.style.display='none';return e});
            var topLevelComments = allComments.filter(e=> e.querySelector('img[width="0"]'));
            var matchedComments = topLevelComments.filter(e=> 
                (e.style.display = searchRegex.test(e.querySelector('.comment').innerText) ? 'table-row' : 'none')=='table-row');
            console.log('Showing '+matchedComments.length+' out of '+topLevelComments.length+' jobs for '+searchRegex);
        }
        // Examples. The last one to execute determines what posts are shown.
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Rust)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Java)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Scala)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Kotlin)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Swift)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Ruby)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Python)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(PHP|PHP5|PHP7)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(JS|JavaScript)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(React|ReactJS)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Angular|Angular5|Angular6)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Vue|VueJS)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Node|NodeJS)\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\b(Go|GO|Golang|golang|GOLANG)\b/);
        hideAllExcept(/C#/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\bC\b|C\+\+/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\bHaskell\b/i);
        hideAllExcept(/\bErlang\b/i);
        // Remember to also search other pages. Sorry if I missed some stacks in the examples.

~~~
hu3
Output for first page:

    
    
        Showing 8 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Rust)\b/i
        Showing 22 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Java)\b/i
        Showing 13 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Scala)\b/i
        Showing 5 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Kotlin)\b/i
        Showing 9 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Swift)\b/i
        Showing 33 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Ruby)\b/i
        Showing 75 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Python)\b/i
        Showing 7 out of 233 jobs for /\b(PHP|PHP5|PHP7)\b/i
        Showing 56 out of 233 jobs for /\b(JS|JavaScript)\b/i
        Showing 89 out of 233 jobs for /\b(React|ReactJS)\b/i
        Showing 11 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Angular|Angular5|Angular6)\b/i
        Showing 9 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Vue|VueJS)\b/i
        Showing 34 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Node|NodeJS)\b/i
        Showing 31 out of 233 jobs for /\b(Go|GO|Golang|golang|GOLANG)\b/
        Showing 5 out of 233 jobs for /C#/i
        Showing 34 out of 233 jobs for /\bC\b|C\+\+/i
        Showing 4 out of 233 jobs for /\bHaskell\b/i
        Showing 2 out of 233 jobs for /\bErlang\b/i
    

Suggestions for more regexes and improvements are welcome.

~~~
ge96
How about sorting top to bottom?

~~~
hu3
Good idea. This prints jobs sorted:

    
    
        function hideAllExcept(searchRegex) {
            var allComments = Array.from(document.querySelectorAll('.comment-tree .comtr'))
                .map(function(e){e.style.display='none';return e});
            var topLevelComments = allComments.filter(e=> e.querySelector('img[width="0"]'));
            var matchedComments = topLevelComments.filter(e=> 
                (e.style.display = searchRegex.test(e.querySelector('.comment').innerText) ? 'table-row' : 'none')=='table-row');
            return 'Showing '+(matchedComments.length+'').padStart(3, ' ')+' out of '+topLevelComments.length+' jobs for '+searchRegex;
        }
    
        [
        /\b(Rust)\b/i,
        /\b(Java)\b/i,
        /\b(Scala)\b/i,
        /\b(Kotlin)\b/i,
        /\b(Swift)\b/i,
        /\b(Ruby)\b/i,
        /\b(Python)\b/i,
        /\b(PHP|PHP5|PHP7)\b/i,
        /\b(JS|JavaScript)\b/i,
        /\b(React|ReactJS)\b/i,
        /\b(Angular|Angular5|Angular6)\b/i,
        /\b(Vue|VueJS)\b/i,
        /\b(Node|NodeJS)\b/i,
        /\b(Go|GO|Golang|golang|GOLANG)\b/,
        /C#/i,
        /\bC\b|C\+\+/i,
        /\bHaskell\b/i,
        /\bErlang\b/i,
        ].map(hideAllExcept).sort().join('\n');

~~~
ge96
Thanks that's great I just put .reverse() after sort() to have it in
descending order probably didn't say that in my original comment. Also if
you're interested though I don't know how you'd apply it in this case, there
is a chrome extension(cjs) where you can run javascript per page. Not sure how
you'd apply it here though, maybe make a popup dialogue but mostly the url
matching part as the urls don't exactly make sense eg. just numbers.

Anyway thanks pretty useful function

------
allencheng
Shortform | REMOTE | Full-stack Engineer | Full-time / Part-time | $120-200k

[https://www.shortform.io/](https://www.shortform.io/)

Do you like reading non-fiction books? Do you find yourself forgetting what
you read days later, and feeling like you never absorbed the book's lessons?

Shortform is a book summary product that aims to _make ideas actionable_. It
differs from existing book summary products in 3 major ways:

1) an emphasis on _applying_ the lessons from books, through interactive
exercises 2) high-quality summaries, with in-depth chapter by chapter
summaries 3) building a community of learners who support each other to apply
the lessons from books

Company status: We're in early development. The product roadmap is clear and
we're building our engineering team. Shortform is seed-funded by the founder,
who has built multiple bootstrapped and profitable companies.

Technology: We haven't finalized the stack but are circulating around
Angular/Vue.js/React on frontend, Django/Node.js/Rails on backend. You can
help contribute to this decision.

About the role: Ideally you're fullstack on the web, and comfortable on both
front-end and back-end. Experience building mobile apps is a plus. Position is
remote (current team is in Boston and Chicago). Fulltime / parttime roles
available. We're able to pay competitive market salaries (i.e. not decreased
by equity).

Email hiring@shortform.io to get more details about the company, our product
roadmap, and the role.

~~~
ignasl
Not looking for a job but this is a product I was thinking about for a few
years. Even now I am just thinking to do it for myself. Let's say I read a
book about negotiation. Then I want to have its summary, key points, set some
goals for myself and check if I reached them, random reminders and maybe
reminders integrated with calendar (if I have negotiation event) etc. I have
those ideas of what I want but couldn't find anything like it. Hope you guys
succeed and save me time so I don't need to do it :)

~~~
allencheng
Thanks ignasl. Your vision is very closely aligned with what we're building.
Stay tuned - join our mailing list at
[https://www.shortform.io/](https://www.shortform.io/) to get updates
(subscribe at bottom of page)

~~~
ignasl
Yes I did. Wish you the best.

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based) | Data Engineer | Frontend Engineer with Design
Experience | Software engineer - React/Node/AWS | FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k +
Amazing benefits | [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion to
directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our engineers and
data scientists solve dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of
partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are
able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could
be a great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

\- Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/d96da8052](https://grnh.se/d96da8052)

\- Frontend Engineer with Design Experience:
[https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2](https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2)

\- Software Engineer - React/Node/AWS:
[https://grnh.se/35ead91b2](https://grnh.se/35ead91b2)

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / Express / Node.js / GraphQL / Python
/ PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Spark / Kafka / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes
/ AWS / Pandas / Scikit Learn / NLTK, Gensim / Tensorflow / Jupyter

Fully funded healthcare + unlimited vacation + remote first culture + flexible
working + 401(k) + wellness.

~~~
therealdevshady
The software engineer position sounds to be mid level ish. What's the sort of
interest in more senior applications with some TS/Node/Postgres experience?

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a fast-growing, all-remote company,
GitLab is a place where you can contribute and make an impact from anywhere in
the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values
transparency and collaboration.

We’re hiring solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers,
recruiters, product managers, marketing managers, strategic account leaders,
and more roles in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Hear from one of our team members about her first two years at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/15/working-at-gitlab-
affect...](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/15/working-at-gitlab-affects-my-
life/)

Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

~~~
lizardwalk5
hi, I think there are a couple issues with this form for Front-End Engineer at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gitlab/jobs/4224952002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gitlab/jobs/4224952002)

(for the questions, "Which team(s) are you interested in?" and "Please choose
the country in which you are located." I'm only seeing options to select
"Indeed" so I think maybe the code is pointing to a wrong resource for option
content, probably pointing to origin site that user was redirected from and
not intended resource). I'll try filling out the form for now.

------
aaccomazzi
Center for Astrophysics | UI/UX Developer | ONSITE | Cambridge, MA | VISA |
Javascript

Come work for the NASA Astrophysics Data System (ADS), the primary digital
library portal for researchers in astronomy and astrophysics. Some of the
perks of the jobs include:

* Work with a creative, multitalented team in a first-class academic environment * Generous benefits, flexible work hours, and (local) telecommuting options * Access to the astronomical community and events at the CfA and Harvard University * Engage with users at community meetings and present your work at scientific conferences in astronomy and information science * Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program, Technical Training, Conferences * All development is Open Source!

[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-70k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, recommendation engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and
UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and consequently in 2019 we
aspire to grow the team 3x. We’re looking for ten software engineers and two
product managers to join us:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote and we do sponsor
H-1Bs):

DuckDuckGo | Director of Paid Advertising (Remote) Paoli, PA |

DuckDuckGo | Senior Manager of Paid Advertising (Remote) Paoli, PA |

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer (Cross-platform) | Paoli PA |
REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Android Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Visual Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
rossboss
Hello yegg,

I have applied a few times to these positions and never received a response.
Is that normal?

------
alexandros
Balena (formerly Resin.io) | Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer (Europe) |
REMOTE | FULL-TIME | [https://balena.io](https://balena.io)

Balena is solving the myriad problems that come up when developers try to
manage software on thousands of intelligent devices in edge
computing/iot/embedded scenarios. Our customers are working on everything from
self-driving trucks to drones to sea turtles with cameras on them to smart
buildings and smart everything else.

We run sales like we run engineering. While closing deals is important, we’re
more interested in helping customers succeed with balena and solving their
technical challenges. We’re also a process-driven team and work to make our
sales process as efficient as possible.

This is an ideal position for anybody currently in an engineering role
interested in transitioning to a more customer-facing role, though previous
sales experience is also welcome. Our customers are usually engineers
themselves, so you’ll be answering sophisticated questions about our product
and building solutions for our customer’s needs.

Apply here:
[https://balena.workable.com/j/39F9C34AA8](https://balena.workable.com/j/39F9C34AA8)

------
clmcleod
St. Jude Children's Research Hospital | Memphis, TN | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://stjude.cloud](https://stjude.cloud)

Hi everyone. We are again hiring for the St. Jude Cloud team. St. Jude Cloud
is a new initiative at St. Jude Children's Research Hospital to share all of
the genomics data and analysis pipelines effectively with the research
community by leveraging cloud technology. Our team has the vibe of a startup
that is embedded within St. Jude.

We currently have two positions open:

(1) Associate Software Engineer (entry-level) or Bioinformatics Portal
Engineer (intermediate-level). This is essentially a full stack engineer that
focuses on building bioinformatics web applications. Here is the snippet from
the job posting:

Primary responsibilities will be designing and developing bioinformatics-
related web applications in St. Jude Cloud
([https://www.stjude.cloud](https://www.stjude.cloud)). Knowledge of at least
one of the following middleware technologies is required: NodeJS (leveraging
Express, Koa, or comparable), Ruby (leveraging Ruby on Rails or Sinatra), or
PHP (leveraging Laravel). Knowledge of at least one of the following frontend
frameworks is required: React, Vue, or Angular. Knowledge of Linux, Bash/Zsh,
and Git are preferred. Knowledge of containerization (Docker), database
technologies (PostgreSQL, MySQL), common software product design processes
(Agile/SCRUM), and common cloud computing paradigms is preferred.

Job posting: [https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/4538/assoc-software-
en...](https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/4538/assoc-software-engineer/job)

(2) Product Owner (entry to intermediate level). This position is a
traditional product owner role working on building out genomics applications
in St. Jude Cloud.

If you are interested in either position or with any questions, please feel
free to drop me a line at clay.mcleod@stjude.org.

------
unignorant
Nash.io | DevOps/Platform Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://nash.io/](https://nash.io/)

We are looking for talented people to help us build and secure infrastructure
for the centralized/cloud-based components of our hybrid decentralized
exchange. If this sounds like your skillset, or even sounds like something
you'd like to _learn_ to do, we'd love to hear from you! We are a small team
(about 30 people) and our main hiring goal, whatever the position, is to
recruit more brilliant, humble people.

Job link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa4066...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa40661e67b6)

About our company:
[https://nash.io/company/about](https://nash.io/company/about)

Company jobs page:
[https://nash.io/company/careers](https://nash.io/company/careers)

Also feel free to email me directly at ethan@nash.io. I'm our CTO and happy to
answer any questions about the company.

~~~
crypt1d
hey there, I've sent you an email a while ago but didn't get a reply so far.
Are you guys still hiring?

------
santoriv
BMC Group K.K. Japan | Senior Full Stack Web Developer | Remote Worldwide |
Contract | $ Hourly | Flexible schedule

We are looking for a senior full stack web developer to help us build a
collaborative data science platform. The platform will provide a cloud
workspace where data scientists can develop and share Jupyter Notebooks. We
are looking for someone with experience in web developent, Python, and
Kubernetes. Some experience with Jupyter Notebooks and/or data science is also
helpful.

We enjoy a friendly and collaborative work environment. We all have families
and understand the value of life outside of work. Although we expect you to
work full-time, we have an accommodating and flexible schedule.

Strong communication skills in English is also a requirement.

Knowledge of Japanese is NOT in any way a requirement.

The engagement starts with a three month duration, with a subsequent longer
term opportunity based on performance.

Technologies involved include: Python Tornado, Kubernetes, Docker,
Helm/Tiller, Node.js, Nginx, HTML, CSS, Javascript, SQL, Git, Azure

Please contact eric.lesch@bmc-group.co.jp with your resume, side projects,
github, etc.

------
gtirloni
Wikimedia Foundation | Senior Operations Engineer | Remote

The Wikimedia Cloud Services team maintains Infrastructure as a Service
(OpenStack), Platform as a Service (Kubernetes, Son of Grid Engine), and
numerous Data as a Service (MySQL/MariaDB, etc) products. The team works in
partnership with the larger Wikimedia volunteer community to manage the
physical and virtual resources that power the environment and provide
technical support to volunteer developers and other Wikimedia Cloud Services
users.

If you'd like new DevOps/SRE challenges, come join us!
[https://grnh.se/273a4c161](https://grnh.se/273a4c161)

More about the Wikimedia Foundation:
[https://wikimediafoundation.org/about](https://wikimediafoundation.org/about)

More about Wikimedia Cloud Services:
[https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Cloud_Services_Intr...](https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Cloud_Services_Introduction)

------
legogt
Apple Inc. | Cupertino

I'm hiring for multiple Audio Products Firmware positions in my team at Apple!
Come join the group that helped take AirPods from concept to manufacturing.

We work on embedded systems from bare metal to multicore/multiprocessor
environments. We primarily write code in C or C++ on an RTOS, but you should
be comfortable rolling up your sleeves to dig into the HW (schematics,
layouts, oscilloscopes, logic analyzers) as well as working up the SW chain
(wireless stacks, iOS Apps, etc.).

You will develop at all stages of a product lifecycle with demos, proof-of-
concept, simulation, prototypes, form factors, and mass production.

Shoot me a message (my_username at apple dot com) if interested.

Check out the job description for more info: [https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/113638128/firmware-engi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/113638128/firmware-engineer?team=HRDWR)

------
gotfork
Rigetti Computing | Software, Data, IT, Fab, Physics, other | Full time | On-
site | Berkeley & Fremont CA | Visa Sponsorship |
[https://www.rigetti.com/](https://www.rigetti.com/)

Rigetti Computing is building the world’s most powerful computers to help
solve humanity’s most pressing and important problems. Our quantum computers
are publicly available on our cloud platform today and free for academic use.
We’re looking for software engineers, data engineers, physicists and others to
help design, test and build our next generation of quantum computers.

A few of our open roles:

\- Director of Infrastructure, Quantum Cloud: Lead our infrastructure
organization and enable the success of Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Software Engineer, Qubit Manufacturing (Fremont): Support our fabrication
facility with analysis, automate custom tools.

\- Software Engineer, Qubit Design & Test: Work with our qubit design and
theory teams to build automated simulation and analysis pipelines.

\- Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: Build out our internal data
infrastructure and collaborate with our full-stack quantum engineers and
deployment teams to support Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Senior Full-stack Software Engineer: Help build and optimize Quantum Cloud
Services.

\- Infrastructure Engineer: Keep Quantum Cloud Services running and support
our Engineering teams.

\- Quantum IC Design Engineer: Develop simulation and CAD tools for building
quantum circuits.

\- Senior Software Engineer: Improve the performance of our qubit control
software and compiler stack.

\- Infrastructure Engineer: Build out our internal compute infrastructure and
support Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Software Engineer, Quantum Applications & SDK: Develop and maintain open
source tools and libraries for quantum programming focusing on near-term
applications and algorithms, in areas such as chemistry, physics, optimization
and machine learning.

If you’re interested in these or any of our open positions, please apply
online to the most appropriate position and also email
alex.mellnik@rigetti.com, mentioning this post. Thanks!

~~~
gotfork
One more role:

\- Computational Modeling and Simulation: Enable simulation-driven device
design via a Julia-based computational physics stack.

------
TSMLeaf
TSM (Team SoloMid) & Blitz | Los Angeles | Onsite, relocation offered | Full-
Time

We're hiring frontend (React, Electron) and backend (Elixir, Scala, Cassandra,
Postgres) engineers to help build the future for gaming.

TSM is one of the most recognizable brands in Esports. We started out as a
tech company by writing guides on our own website, then automating the process
with probuilds.net. Later, we found success in Esports as one of the pioneers
in the industry. We're looking to create software that helps push competitive
gaming one step further. More specifically we're looking for 1-2 more
engineers to join our engineering team in Los Angeles, where we're developing
a desktop and mobile app that uses computer vision and data-driven insights to
help gamers across all platforms to better their in-game performance. We plan
to make this tool for every game - starting with the major ones as a
benchmark: League of Legends, Fortnite, COD4, CS:GO, Hearthstone, Dota.

More details on the positions here:

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-
end-dev)

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-
dev)

If interested, please email kyle@solomid.net. For more questions you can reach
out on Twitter as well @TSMLeaf.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | Engineers | ONSITE in San Francisco, CA, Toronto, Ontario
(Canada), or Vienna, Austria

Sentry provides open source error tracking that shows you every crash in your
stack as it happens, with the details needed to prioritize, identify,
reproduce, and fix each issue. It also gives you information your support team
can use to reach out to and help those affected and tools that let users send
you feedback for peace of mind.

Sentry has quickly grown into one of the world’s most widely-used developer
tools, monitoring more than a billion exceptions per day from more than
100,000 developers at some of the internet's most loved products (Dropbox,
Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox Live, and many more).

Tech Stack: Python, JavaScript, React (and other dynamic languages),
PostgreSQL, Rust

If any of the below sound interesting, check out:
[https://sentry.io/careers](https://sentry.io/careers)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack/Product) (San Francisco and Toronto,
Canada) \- Senior Frontend Engineer (San Francisco and Toronto, Canada) \- Sr.
Software Engineer - Infrastructure \- Sr. Software Engineer - Cloud
Engineering \- IT Lead \- Software Engineer, Revenue & Analytics \- Software
Engineer - Growth \- Mobile SDK Engineer (Vienna, Austria) \- Backend SDK
Engineer (Java) (Vienna, Austria)

------
sid6376
BOOKING.COM ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch
equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in
travel accommodations, as a backend developer. I have only positive things to
say about working here. The people are intelligent and helpful, interesting
problems to solve and the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is
strongly data driven and very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for
me. Amsterdam is not a bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also
gives a tax break through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people. The work
environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent English. The
relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of experience of
doing this. If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring
process or you would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an
email at siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker
news).

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam for the multiple roles,
I have mentioned some below but reach out to me anyways if you have a question
in mind.

\- Backend Developers

\- Full stack

\- Engineering Managers

\- UX Designers

\- Android/iOS Developers

\- Various product roles as well.

~~~
dreamlord
Hey! Does booking.com hire new grads/junior developers?

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers (all levels)

\- Erlang developers

\- JavaScript React developers

\- Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

\- Data Engineers (all levels)

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Senior Deployment / Ops Engineer (Kubernetes,
metrics, SRE) Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use
[hnfe] or [hnops] in subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
cwojno
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning,
        ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
intrinsic
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
siwatanejo
<still-unnamed startup in stealth mode> | REMOTE | 20-40h per week freelancers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack (see below) and some keywords (blockchain, DLT, bitcoin,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, smart contracts, DAI, atomic swaps, etc).

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Desktop developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps", because you
think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and maintainability
(plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other aspect too). But
you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer & more
productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more decent
than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone willing
to switch)

\- Rust/blockchain developer: experience in Rust, or smart contracts
(especially EVM or Ivy) is a must. Desirable to have experience writing
bindings or familiriaty with zero knowledge proofs.

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 5-6months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you have/expect a managerial/lead role. We need
manpower, not decision makers. (That doesn't mean you won't make decisions,
just that we won't pay you to solely make decisions.)

~~~
ramphastidae
> We need manpower, not decision makers.

Sounds like you are looking for contractors, not employees. Why not just
outsource the whole thing?

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
argo12
Senior Haskell Engineer @ HASURA | Full-time & Consultants | REMOTE

hasura.io is hiring senior Haskell developers. We build tools for developers
to reduce the effort that goes into building backends for applications. One of
our core products is the opensource graphql-engine which gives the developer a
realtime GraphQL backend on a Postgres database:
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
engine)

Requirements: We are looking for someone who \- has Haskell experience \- has
architected large scale applications in Haskell \- has an understanding of the
current best practices for writing production code \- knows how to optimise
Haskell code for performance

Good to have: \- Experience working with relational databases

Location: Bangalore, India or remote.

How to apply: If this role interests you, please reach out to us at work [AT]
hasura.io. Please mention HN and let us know if you're looking for a full-time
role or short term consulting.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Ruby Engineer |
Austin, TX | Full-time | REMOTE FIRST or ONSITE

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. It solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS.

We are looking for a senior backend developer, and we are offering above
market compensation. Experience in Ruby, MongoDB, Javascript, Proxies, Rails
scaling, HTML parsing, API design, CAPTCHA solving, or browser Automation are
not required but definitely pulses.

We are a remote first company. We also offer you to work onsite - Austin,TX -
or to pay for your local coworking subscriptions. We value transparency
tremendously both internally and externally and we work hard to make sure we
abide by this value.

Contact me @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
slammer8
Disney | Full-time | REMOTE + ONSITE | Multiple Locations(SF, LA, Orlando,
NYC, Amsterdam, Manchester)

Awarded one of the most innovative companies by FastCompany, Disney is working
on a number of exciting tech initiatives. From their three streaming services,
the new Disney+, ESPN+ and Hulu, there's no shortage of interesting tech
problems to solve. There's openings in frontend, backend, mobile (iOS and
Android).

I work in the DTCI segment (direct to consumer segment) and our culture is
amazing. We're remote friendly (for the right candidates), work from home
friendly, and a very inclusive workplace.

There's also tons of openings in other segments (theme parks and broadcast).

Our careers site here [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-
jobs](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-jobs)

If there's a job you're interested in- please message me and I'd be happy to
refer you.

~~~
washington_
Thanks for the post. I currently don't have a way of directly contacting you,
so would you mind giving an email address? I see that some people put it in
their profiles.

~~~
slammer8
sorry about that- didn't realize there wasn't a messaging system in hacker
news- you can reach me at Samuel(dot)wu (at) disneystreaming.com

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven veterinary medical records and practice management
platform. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a couple full stack engineers to join our small and
technical team to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to
day work will consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and
veterinary staff needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to
the backend. To do this, you’ll be working at every stage of patient care from
the exam room to back-end analytics. Some examples of what your weeks may look
like: creating an emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert
staff in real-time, designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent
immunization reminders, or building a secure messaging platform for client and
doctor communications.

You'll be working directly with the vets using Vetspire, and talking with them
almost every day to better understand their needs and iterate on solutions
with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling role to be able to make such a
drastic difference in the lives of vets, and ultimately, everyone's pets.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

More details here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/vetspirecom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/vetspirecom/view/P_AAAAAAHAABwItYGm-
ime-H) (Write "HN" in "How did you hear about us?")

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe.

Full Stack Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv](https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of
North or South America. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
ecometrica
Ecometrica | Python Developer | Montréal, QC Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/python-
developer/](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/python-developer/)

Ecometrica is the global leader in downstream space information solutions. We
turn the vast and growing streams of observation data from space, air and land
into actionable insights for business, government and society.

Our technology supports all aspects of sustainability planning, operations and
reporting by businesses and public organisations. Our data and software
services are available worldwide through offices in London, Boston, Edinburgh
and Montreal.

One position has opened in our Montreal office - Python Developer.

By joining the Ecometrica dev team, you’ll also be working with a truly
international group of amazing, fun, and bright scientists collaborating
between our offices in London, England, the West End of Edinburgh and in the
Mile End district of Montréal. We provide an excellent health and dental
benefits package, an employer matched pension plan, sick and compassionate
leave, as well as 27 days of paid holidays per year.

Un poste est présentement disponibles à notre bureau de Montréal : Python
Developer/Développeur(euse) Python ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/python-developer](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/python-
developer))

Ecometrica est une entreprise fantastique qui saura apprécier votre
contribution au succès de ses produits. En vous joignant à notre bureau du
Mile End, vous aurez la chance de collaborer avec une équipe accueillante,
allumée et passionnée d’analystes en durabilité et de programmeurs, répartie
entre Montréal à Londres et Édimbourg, et aurez accès à des avantages sociaux
alléchants, dont un régime de retraite avec contributions de l’employeur, une
assurance santé, des journées-maladie et 27 jours de vacances par année.

jobs@ecometrica.com or contact myself directly damon.rand@ecometrica.com |
Development Manager

------
tabbott
Zulip | [https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/) | REMOTE or in San
Francisco | Senior Mobile Engineer | Full-time | SF

Zulip is the leading 100% free and open source alternative to Slack. Our users
love Zulip because of our unique UX with threaded conversations; compared to
Slack or its clones, they find discussions in Zulip more productive. See our
website for details, or read some Hacker News comment threads filled with
Zulip love:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988)

We have a handful of people in the USA, amplified by our enormous and amazing
open source contributor community. The entire product is open source; we make
money selling hosting on Zulip Cloud as well as commercial support for on-site
deployments.

This is an open-source job: all our code is open source and free software. We
do our development in the open on GitHub and our own public Zulip instance at
chat.zulip.org, and dozens of people contribute code every week from all
around the world. You can be anywhere in the world too.

We're primarily looking for an experienced engineer excited about taking our
mobile apps to the next level. The ideal candidate has full-stack engineering
skills, is experienced at participating in open source communities, has great
design sense, gets stuff done, and (if not in SF) has done work remotely
before, either professionally or in a major open source project. But ideal
candidates may not exist, and we're willing to compromise on some of these
things :).

We are also always opportunistically hiring for impressive candidates
interested in working on other parts of Zulip (UI/design,
infrastructure/scalability, growth, etc.).

~~~
sdetweil
how do we submit applications?

~~~
l40
Is the full stack role here also still open?
[https://zulipchat.com/jobs/](https://zulipchat.com/jobs/)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Boise, ID | Full-Time | REMOTE only | CEST-PST timezones
preferred

ConvertKit is an email marketing platform that helps creators earn a living
online. Read our full reason for existing here:
[https://convertkit.com/mission/](https://convertkit.com/mission/)

Here's why you should seriously consider working at ConvertKit:

1\. We're bootstrapped. We're not on the VC train. We like growth and are
growing, but answering to VCs, investors, and all the BS that comes with that
is just not part of our world at all.

2\. We default to transparency and working in public as much as possible. Feel
free to browse all of our financials here:
[https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/)

3\. We love side projects. I have my own side project that Nathan even
referenced in his most recent blog post ([https://nathanbarry.com/product-
secrets/](https://nathanbarry.com/product-secrets/)). I (me being the Director
of Engineering at ConvertKit) personally view side projects as a fantastic,
zero-risk way to learn new tech and keep up in the field.

4\. Nathan is a kind, generous, nice, and trusting individual. Our culture
reflects that. It's built on a foundation that we trust each other, and
therefore we have a very positive, healthy culture.

5\. We're growing. Our growth is accelerating, and we are needing to scale
with our growth. Because of that, we're facing a lot of hard, interesting
scaling challenges. For some engineers, these types of challenges are super
fun. Those are the kind of engineers we're hiring.

4\. Other cool perks like paid paid vacation, 2 year equipment credit, 4 weeks
of paid vacation, generous maternity/paternity leave, a flexible work
schedule, fun team retreats, and being supportive of the needs of those with
kids.

Apply here: [https://convertkit.com/careers/](https://convertkit.com/careers/)

------
Usu
Prima Assicurazioni (prima.it) | Milan, Italy | Full time | Onsite and italian
language required | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack/DevOps |
[https://www.prima.it/carriera](https://www.prima.it/carriera)

We are a team of really smart people working in a very well funded startup
trying to disrupt insurance in Italy by using technology as our main
competitive advantage. We employ a micro service architecture (10s of them are
in production atm), Docker and AWS.

Most of our micro services are written in Elixir, we also have some Ruby,
Haskell, Python, Go and Rust in production besides a legacy Symfony 2
application, while on the front end side we are mainly using Elm.

We have a lot of automation in place, we run a pretty comprehensive test suite
on Drone CI at every push and every developer can spin up QA environments that
mirror our entire stack for a given feature branch (this is made possible by
having all of our infrastructure managed through CloudFormation templates).
All of this allows us to confidently deploy to production multiple times per
day.

Our stack:

    
    
      AWS (a lot of services), CloudFlare
      OS: Amazon Linux
      EC2 instance number: from ~30 to ~100: we scale automatically a lot of times during the day and treat our infrastructure as immutable
      Infrastructure: CloudFormation + scripts
      CD: Drone CI, Docker (dev -> qa -> staging -> production)
      Container orchestration: AWS ECS
      DB: Aurora MySQL and PostgreSQL, Redshift, ElastiCache Redis, DynamoDB
      Monitoring: ELK, DataDog, New Relic, CloudWatch
      Team organization: small cross functional agile teams (every team has at least one person for all of these roles: backend engineer, frontend engineer, web designer, qa engineer, devops engineer)
      Backend languages: Elixir, PHP (we're phasing it out long term), Haskell, Python, Rust, Ruby, Go
      Frontend languages: Elm, Javascript
    

Stuff that we like:

    
    
      Micro service oriented architecture
      Functional reactive programming
      Event sourcing (CQRS)
      Actor model
      Agile (Scrum)
      Domain-driven Design (DDD)
    

If you're interested or just want some more info feel free to drop me an
email: andrea.usuelli@prima.it

------
dvfurlong
Deedmob | Senior Front-end Developer | Amsterdam or REMOTE | VISA sponsor |
€45-75k + Equity | Social enterprise | Startup | 12 employees |
[https://www.deedmob.com/](https://www.deedmob.com/)

Our platform empowers anyone to find and reach out to non-profits to volunteer
for the causes they care about. Non-profits get access to free tools to
organize their volunteers. No ads. We make money by organizing volunteering
for companies (with clients such as Microsoft, Atlassian & Red Bull), by
selling a customized version of our platform to local governments
(volunteering centers), and we have more novel ideas on the roadmap. The
platform will always remain free for users & charities.

We care about your work-life balance (few deadlines/overtime), engineering
quality, transparency, open source, everyone having a say (flat structure),
helping you grow, team-building, and impact. Most company documents are
available to everyone internally. Technical decisions are only made by the
developer team. We are an output-driven, agile team. We do team lunches, fun
activities, and team volunteering ourselves during work time (can organize
even if you are remote, in your own community).

Stack (fully cross-platform): React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js (server-side
rendering & JSON API), PostgreSQL, Redis, Algolia. Tests using Jest &
Puppeteer. Feel free to ask for more details.

\-- David (if interested: david@deedmob.com)

------
dialpad
Dialpad | Full Stack Product Engineers | Backend Product Engineers | Frontend
Product Engineers | Vancouver, BC, Canada | San Francisco, CA, USA | $119,000
- 159,000 + benefits | Full-time | INTERNS | ONSITE |
[https://www.dialpad.com/](https://www.dialpad.com/)

Dialpad is the cloud based phone system that powers voice, video, and messages
all from a single platform. With a beautifully intuitive interface that works
on your existing devices, your phone system is finally as adaptable as your
team.

At Dialpad, we're a team of do-ers. A team that thinks outside the box and
when that doesn't work, we reinvent it. We don't settle for the status quo and
neither do the things we build. Led by the same minds behind Google Voice, we
build products that get businesses talking—whether it's across the hall,
street, or country.

With $120 million in funding from ICONIQ Capital, Google Ventures, Andreessen
Horowitz, Scale Ventures and other top VC’s Dialpad attracts top engineers
from companies like Microsoft and Google, and every member of our team plays
an essential role in creating dynamic products that doesn’t just combine
design and mobility but works with you wherever productivity may strike.

Stack: JS (Vue.js, Backbone), Python, Google Cloud

See the full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.dialpad.com/jobs](https://www.dialpad.com/jobs)

~~~
keroro
Hey I don't see any intern positions on the website -- would you recommend I
just send my info to jobs@dialpad.com?

~~~
dialpad
Hey Keroro, yep just send an e-mail to jobs@dialpad.com with your info and
when you're thinking of starting and we'll get back to you with more details.

------
Edd314159
BiggerPockets, LLC
([https://www.biggerpockets.com](https://www.biggerpockets.com)) |
Southampton, UK | PARTIAL REMOTE | £70-80k

BiggerPockets is a complete resource for anyone looking to succeed in real
estate investing. We offer free content, tools, and a community of over
1,200,000 members to help people avoid mistakes; learn valuable tips; find
partners, deals, and financing; and make the best investing decisions
possible.

As our community is growing, so is our team! We’re seeking a SENIOR FULL-STACK
RUBY ENGINEER to help create and maintain the BiggerPockets software products.
While BiggerPockets is mostly based in Denver, CO, this person will work ~2
days a week from an office in Southampton in the UK. At least for now, as this
brand new UK-based team is created.

For more info, and to apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAGcKW6a4VbvODl)
(Psst... a cover letter introducing yourself is strongly recommended)

MID-LEVEL or JUNIOR engineer? We'd love to hear from you, too! Just fill out
our "dream job" form:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADJV1i6e-Ig6T)

------
eyberg
NanoVMs | Kernel Engineer | SF, CA | Remote/Onsite | Full-time/Contractor |
[https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)

We're looking for kernel engineers. You don't need prior professional
experience although you should have definitely at least hacked around in the
ecosystem before. You'll need at least a basic understanding of lower level
filesystems and networking architecture. You should have a love (or hate) of
section 2 and 3 of the man pages and know how to go about doing basic
static/dynamic analysis. You should know C and have a great understanding of
basic data structures and algorithms (cause you'll be creating more advanced
ones) - we aren't just stuffing forms into databases for this role.

If you happen to be a performance nut (cycles, nanoseconds, iops, etc.) or a
security aficionado (trapsleds? retguards? canaries?) that'd be great!

We are solving real world security issues that even the giants of tech are
afflicted with. Current operating systems are not working for us anymore and
we are dealing with the reality that we killed off unix a long time ago when
we went to the 'cloud'.

We're very partial to on-site fulltime roles in our SOMA SF, CA based office
but if you got the chops we're open to other engagements.

If any of this speaks to you get in touch.

Please check out our careers page or feel free to shoot me a msg or email -
ian@ .

~~~
elgis
I hope you're looking for kernel engineers in a few years. This sounds like my
dream job, sadly I have still a lot of studies left..

------
sink
Dwelo | San Francisco Bay Area | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our IoT platform is
the infrastructure enables the owners and managers of multifamily properties
(think, apartment buildings) to improve the efficiency of their operations
while offering smart homes as an amenity to their residents. We're live in
several thousand apartment units, in well over one hundred communities, coast
to coast in the United States.

More about what we are building and what we value: We process an absurd amount
of sensor readings and device commands every day. We want to put this
information to good use to help building owners make sound ecological
decisions about saving water, energy, heat, and more. Our entire engineering
team cares deeply about privacy and personal security, and we want to ensure
our product is built with those fundamental principles. We know that our
customers rely on our systems working all the time, every time, and our motto
is, 'Move fast and build secure, verified, fault-tolerant systems.'

We are looking for people with 4 or more years of industry experience to work
with us building our cloud APIs and data services supporting our IoT platform.
We are especially interested in talking to engineers who build with Python,
Rust, and Scala.

If this sounds exciting to you (and I hope it does) please go ahead and shoot
me an email with a CV / resume to scott at dwelo.com ... Or you can check out
our careers page: dwelo.com/careers

------
Hipcamp123
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca411...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca4118e4040)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, React Native, Sass, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Postgres, Heroku, Airflow, Python 3

------
eyefodder
Alice | Brooklyn, NY | Perm, Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/](https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-careers/)

We're on a mission to help hourly workers get money back in their paycheck by
making pre-tax spending automatic. People connect their credit card, we spot
pretax eligible spending, they get $500 - $3000 annually back in their
paychecks.

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Scientist: [https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4126287002](https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4126287002) \- Director of Product:
[https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4206835002](https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4206835002) \- Customer Support Specialist:
[https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4128028002](https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4128028002) \- Special Assistant to the CEO:
[https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4217705002](https://www.thisisalice.com/alice-
careers/?gh_jid=4217705002)

Tech Stack: React, Ruby on Rails, a little Python here & there for fun...

------
jgyllen
Peek | Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr iOS Engineer, Web
Team Lead | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
in San Francisco and Seattle. We're well-funded and are growing quickly. We
use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm,
Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here: > Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b048c8491](https://grnh.se/b048c8491) > Principal Platform
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791) > Senior iOS
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351) > Web Team
Lead: [https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1](https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
aphexcx
Skip Scooters (YC W18) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Backend
(Serverless, TypeScript) Engineers, Designers | Full-time | San Francisco
(Mission) | On-site | $120 - $170k + equity

Come work with me at Skip in the sunny Mission in San Francisco! We’re the
only e-scooter company that:

    
    
      - cares about unit economics
      - cares about cities
      - has never gotten a cease and desist
      - is developing the most advanced vehicles
    

Here’s some recent love TechCrunch gave us on the kickass new scooters we’re
building: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/18/skip-unveils-scooters-
with...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/18/skip-unveils-scooters-with..).

Now hiring across the board for engineers, product and design. Are you one of
these people or do you know anyone who’s got crazy good skillz? Email me at
afik[at]skipscooters{dot}com, message me or comment below! ️

Android-specific details:

    
    
      - minSdkVersion = 21
      - 100% Kotlin
      - 100% M-V-VM
      - Dagger, Retrofit, Rx, all the good stuff
      - PLUS exciting opportunities to develop Google Cloud Io stuff for our embedded hardware in the scooters that’s also running Android!
    

Benefits / Office:

    
    
      - Medical/dental/vision coverage
      - Snacks & stocked fridge and pantry
      - Choose your own Apple equipment
      - Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
    

Email me at afik[at]skipscooters{dot}com, message me or comment below! ️

------
evdoctor
ExecVision | Full Remote | Arlington Office | Full Time | Multiple positions

ExecVision provides data driven phone conversation coaching. We pull calls and
meta data for our customers then run analytics / NLP / Machine learning to
provide a data driven dashboard that guides our customers to better call
training. Our stack is Kotlin / Python / Postgres / Elasticsearch /
Tensorflow, on AWS. Tech teams are nearly full remote.

Senior Software Engineer, Data Engineering
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Da...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-Data-
Engineering.pdf) Senior Software Engineer -
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Pr...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Product_new.pdf) Machine Learning Engineer -
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/AnalyticsMachine-
Lea...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/AnalyticsMachine-Learning-
Software-Engineer.pdf) Senior Dev Ops Engineer -
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Senior-DevOps-
Engine...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Senior-DevOps-Engineer.pdf)
Hiring FAQ: [http://evtech.careers](http://evtech.careers)

To apply, please email your resume to tech-careers@execvision.io.

------
cmbailey
Inception/Co-Founders | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | On-site or Remote

Privacy-first Location Services

I'm building a founding team of engineers who are passionate about privacy.
And about the potential to architect a mobile app and backend with massive
scale and reach. I've co-founded two startups before (2nd one acquired), then
took a few years out to study applied science at MIT. Now there's a product
I'm insanely passionate about turning into another startup. Working with
counsel, I filed two patent applications on a technology solution for getting
the benefits of location sharing without reducing any user’s privacy or
anonymity. And I've validated the growth model with two key channels who bring
a critical mass of users. I have funding: offer of convertible note funding
from a friendly VC, and the ability to self-fund this through MVP.

The key roles I'm pulling together are UI/UX, front-end (Swift/iOS first),
back end (large data/map optimization), but mostly I'm looking for strong
technical generalists who are also excited about building a startup with a
culture that loves learning, technical problem solving, and is located walking
distance from MIT. Depending on the founding team, we may explore becoming a
remote-first company. christian-hn@curatedinnovation.org

------
efexen
Bluecode Payments | Senior Front-End Developer | Austria | Full-Time | Remote

Bluecode’s vision is to build Europe's leading mobile payment network and to
fundamentally replace the outdated US focused card-based infrastructure,
leveraging European data protection principles and direct access to the bank
account.

Bluecode is accepted at over 18’000 locations in Austria and Germany, from
large and small department and supermarket chains to famous events like
Oktoberfest.

Last year we partnered with Alipay to let Chinese consumers pay with Alipay at
every Bluecode enabled merchant and we have even bigger plans for this year!

We are looking for a Senior Front-End Developer to join one of our existing
teams. We are fully remote around the world, working with open source and a
culture focused around good software engineering & continuous improvement.

Our tech stack is practically all Elixir, for DB we use Postgres, for front-
end mainly VueJS and TypeScript. Our infrastructure runs on Kubernetes and
bunch of other things like Terraform, Docker, Prometheus, ElasticSearch,
Kibana, Fluentd, Argo etc.

We believe great developers deserve the right culture to be productive and we
believe we can help push you to do the best work you are capable of.

Full details & apply here:
[https://bluecode.workable.com/j/3065A27616](https://bluecode.workable.com/j/3065A27616)

Any questions message me directly at v.hellman@bluecode.com No
recruiters/agencies/*-shoring

------
evantahler
Voom | Seattle, WA | Onsite |
[https://www.voom.flights](https://www.voom.flights)

Voom is a long-term bet on urban air mobility in the world’s most congested
cities. We’re building the world’s first truly on-demand helicopter booking
platform while preparing for the next generation of electric vehicles. Voom
operates like an autonomous startup, but with the big-company stability and
benefits of Airbus, the world’s largest airplane and helicopter manufacturer.
Our mission is to make Urban Air Travel more affordable and accessible.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voom](https://www.keyvalues.com/voom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92](https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c279ceca2](https://grnh.se/c279ceca2)

\- Software Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/7365f3d92](https://grnh.se/7365f3d92)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native (iOS & Android), Postgres,
Sidekiq … and lots of testing and CI tools!

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Senior Software Engineer (React/Redux/Node/Rails): [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer, Data (3+ years; Python/Go): [https://grnh.se/9cc01a5f1](https://grnh.se/9cc01a5f1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, Node, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch Data: Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda,
ECS, Fargate…)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email address to learn more about and discuss the software
engineering opening in regards to python? Thanks

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite/Remote |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

We tackle the NP-hard route optimization problem for delivery businesses. We
cut their fuel consumption by 20%~40%, with a tremendous green impact for the
planet. We saved the equivalent of planting 100,000 trees last year alone! We
also cover relocation expenses and sponsor work permits :)

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-lead-software-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-lead-software-engineer)

* Sr. Front-end Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js –
Postgres – MongoDB

------
afraczak
Narrativ | Senior Engineers, Engineering Team Leads, Solutions Engineers, UX
Design Lead, Head of Talent | New York City | Full-time | Onsite

\--

Narrativ is a NYC-based tech startup that is building a better internet for
shoppers. We use machine learning to connect products with all of the content
created about them to answer retail’s trillion-dollar question, “what should I
buy?” With a library of millions of products matched to expert reviews from
top commerce publishers like Buzzfeed, NYT Wirecutter, and Hearst, Narrativ
enables retailers such as Macy's, Ulta and Dermstore to tap into $25B of
annual consumer spend. In June 2018, The World Economic Forum honored Narrativ
as a Technology Pioneer for building technology to democratize commerce.

We come from Bensonhurst to Beijing and view the breadth of our team's life
experiences as a core competitive advantage. Our team hails from 10 countries,
has worked for the likes of Google, Glossier and McKinsey and more than one-
third of Narrativ employees are first-generation college graduates.

Narrativ’s flagship product, Smartlinks, generates billions of datapoints per
month, which feed back into our system to improve the platform every second of
every day.

Our team pursues the hardest technology problems with a determination to
change the world around us. Instead of waiting for action, we create it. If
you endeavor to transform commerce for billions of people, shoot me a message
at alex@narrativ.com, or checkout our careers page:
[https://narrativ.com/careers#positions](https://narrativ.com/careers#positions)

------
tmfdagger
Legends of Learning | Full Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE or REMOTE
for the right person |
[https://legendsoflearning.com](https://legendsoflearning.com)

Legends of Learning is building the future of game-based learning. Our
platform is a marketplace for 1000+ science and math games, written in Unity
and Javascript, used by over 1.2M students in 20K schools and growing fast. We
are also the creators of Legends Academy, a 3D adventure role-playing game,
for kids to explore and learn through gaming at home.

We're looking for a mid- to senior-level full stack engineer to join our small
and high-performing team building the future of game-based learning. Our tech
stack includes React, Typescript, Apollo/GraphQL, Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres,
and AWS. While we don't require past experience within our specific stack,
this person needs to be user-oriented, strong in Javascript, proficient on the
backend, eager to learn, and a great team player.

[https://www.legendsoflearning.com/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.legendsoflearning.com/full-stack-engineer/) Please
email tech-jobs@legendsoflearning.com to get in touch.

------
rjkeck2
Marlo | Software Engineer Intern | ONSITE | Boston, MA | PAID INTERNS |
[https://getmarlo.com](https://getmarlo.com)

At Marlo, we are building software tools to bring meetings into the 21st
century. From our Net Meeting Score algorithm to diagnose unproductive
meetings to NLP models giving custom recommendations for meeting facilitators,
we are shipping exciting new features to our customers every week. We are
looking for a summer intern to join us in our quest to make meetings the best
they've ever been.

 _What You 'll Do_

-Work directly with the CTO on building new features for our microservices

-Build and test new NLP models for synthesis of employee feedback

-Analyze feedback data and use it to help scope new features

-Have time to work on new ideas and/or our skunkworks projects

 _About You_

-You love learning. You enjoy experimenting with new technology, including areas with which you might not have experience with yet.

-You have experience in Python. Our entire stack is Python-based (Django and Flask) and we want to make sure you can hit the ground running.

-You want to rid the world of meetings that suck.

Email us at info@getmarlo.com or apply at
[https://angel.co/l/2fDoqc](https://angel.co/l/2fDoqc) if you want to be part
of this Harvard-based team for the summer!

------
HannaTalend
Talend - Senior Security Architect | Nantes or Paris, France or Bonn, Germany
| Full-time | ONSITE

Talend is a cloud and big data integration software company with deep open-
source roots. With over $100 million raised to date and continued rapid
growth, Talend is one of the largest open-source companies in the world.

We are looking for a Senior Security Architect to join our Architect team. You
will work closely with the Development team and the Cloud Operations team on
all aspects of Software Development and SaaS Operations related security and
be responsible, amongst others, for coaching on secure programming practices
and related code reviews and documenting the software development lifecycle
from a security standpoint. All details:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews)

What we offer you: Join a passionate team and work with the latest
technologies (Hadoop, K8s, Terraform, AWS, GCP to name a few) A challenging
but rewarding environment with international scope Top modern offices with
ideal locations Regular team events and company celebrations, as well as free
drinks and fruits

------
dmohs
Broad Institute | Boston, MA, Cambridge, MA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Data sciences hold the potential to propel our understanding and treatment of
human disease. The Broad Institute is a deeply-collaborative scientific
institution that is transforming medicine and human health by building
software solutions to process and analyze scientific data on an unprecedented
scale. Our products are used by thousands of disease researchers across the
globe, processing petabytes of genomic data, and regularly consuming millions
of core-hours in a week. [https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-
engineering](https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-engineering)

Positions we are hiring for:

Senior software engineer, UI-leaning (React) full-stack:
[https://broad.io/aou-tech-lead](https://broad.io/aou-tech-lead)

Senior software engineer, front end (React): [https://broad.io/terra-senior-
eng](https://broad.io/terra-senior-eng)

Software engineer, front end & data visualization: [https://broad.io/engineer-
gnomad](https://broad.io/engineer-gnomad)

Contact: bmccann@broadinstitute.org

------
thill_joinroot
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |

[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 400 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone. So, you're in luck.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

Email us at either chris.evans@joinroot.com or tim.hill@joinroot.com to apply
and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
mrud
Rapid7 | DevOps | Austin, Cambridge/Boston, El Segundo CA (LA Area), Dublin
(Ireland) | ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. Besides
Metasploit, Rapid7 provides various SaaS products in the SecOps space.

All of our products are in AWS and believe in Infrastructure as Code and
manage up to 6 AWS regions via terraform. We recently started to run our first
production workloads in k8s and are looking to refine our workflows and
processes there. We use what makes sense, most of our tech stack is in Java &
Python & Go with some Ruby and Rust sprinkled around. On the infrastructure
side we heavily rely on AWS, Cassandra, Kong, Spinnaker, Consul, HAProxy, k8s
etc. This is a great opportunity to shape and have significant impact on
products and how our infrastructure and processes will look like in the
future.

We are currently looking for:

• DevOps Engineer in Austin, TX

• Lead & Senior DevOps Engineer in Cambridge, MA

• Senior DevOps Engineer in El Segundo, CA (LA Area)

• Lead DevOps Engineer in Dublin, Ireland

For a list of all jobs have a look at
[https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/)
or reach out to ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com

Please make sure to mention hackernews when applying

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Product Manager

\- Senior Back-end engineers & Front-end Engineers

\- QA Automation tester

\- Engineering Manager

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
paul_redman-bms
BookMyScan | [https://bookmyscan.co.uk](https://bookmyscan.co.uk) | Cambridge
/ London, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Python/Django/PostgreSQL/AWS |
Senior Full Stack Developer | £40-£50k

I am the CTO at BookMyScan, and we develop online booking systems for
diagnostic scans. We have a number of exciting opportunities, and therefore
need to expand the development team.

I am looking for my first developer, reporting directly to me. We are using
Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, Javascript and jQuery on the
front-end, all deployed on AWS. As the first developer in a start-up, you will
be involved with all aspects of the development process: specification,
development, testing, release, support.

Ideally, the developer would work core-hours of 10-4.30 (UK time), with a
brief stand-up at 10 each day. I have grown development teams successfully in
previous start-ups, but I am still open to ideas for improvements.

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups and medical information systems would
also be useful, but is not essential.

Please apply by sending your C.V. to me, with a short paragraph about why you
would be a good fit for the role. Feel free to contact me with any questions.
paul.redman at bookmyscan etc.

------
mgadams3
Grain | Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | Flex Onsite/Remote | Fulltime |
[https://www.grain.co](https://www.grain.co)

Grain is on a mission to make important team conversations accessible and
useful for everyone, even if you weren't in the meeting. We do this by
creating a replacement to Google docs that syncs perfectly with your calendar
and video conferencing tools so that everyone is on the same page, with a
perfect record of what is important but without the busy work. Think of it
like TiVo for your team and customer video conference calls.

The team is currently 5, all engineering and one designer. We are looking for
backend engineers to work in Elixir/Phoenix (previous experience in BEAM
languages preferred but not required). We have an office in San Mateo where we
work together at least two days a week but are highly flexible outside of
those core working days. We are "stealth"(or whatever that means) but have
raised seed funding and are currently selling our first customers. We have not
yet "gone to market", so if you're looking to make a big impact and have lots
of autonomy/responsibility, then it could be a great fit.

Co-founded by two brothers Mike Adams (co-founder of MissionU & Degreed) and
Jake Adams (first employee at Branch), we're assembling a world class team to
create a culture shifting software platform to encourage openness,
transparency and efficiency.

If you'd like more information, please check out
[https://www.grain.co/careers](https://www.grain.co/careers) or email jake
[at] grain.co directly. Thanks!

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia, Budapest, REMOTE
(USA only) | [https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[https://code.instructure.com/](https://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Scala, Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering
problems for you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that jobs are onsite unless specifically
listed as remote. Remote jobs are only open to candidates in the USA.

------
invitae
Invitae | SF, Boston, NYC, and Seattle | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE | FULL-TIME
| [http://invitae.com](http://invitae.com)

Invitae makes genetic testing an integral part of the patient journey. At
Invitae, you'll get to change patient’s lives on a daily basis, the scale to
impact millions and to live on the cutting edge of medicine. Sound
interesting?

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineers -- front &| backend, we're building distributed systems to handle the scale and complexity of genomic data.

* Senior Product Managers -- who have either deep genetics or consumer web experience, come build the future.

* Project Managers -- lead complex projects that span a huge set of technologies and teams.

* Data Engineers -- build data infrastructure to handle our scale and complexity from the ground up.

Reach out to NickLS, SethP, VincentF, or AndrewS on LinkedIn if you have
questions.

To learn more about who we are and our company culture --
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

More details:

* Career Page -- [https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

* Senior PM -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=141...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=1412977)

* Project Managers -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=152...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=1524198)

* Senior Software Eng -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=8885...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=888569)

* Data Engineer -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1078223?gh_jid=107...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1078223?gh_jid=1078223)

------
nklops
Mailerlite | Sysadmin/DevOps Engineer | Vilnius, Lithuania | Remote | Full-
time

The person will be working alongside with me, so if there are any additional
questions, contact me at nikola@mailerlite.com.

Requirements:

\- Strong background in Linux/Unix Administration \- Experience with Apache,
Nginx, MySQL, PHP, RabbitMQ, Redis, ElasticSearch \- Experience with email
software Postfix, OpenDKIM \- Automation and provisioning: we use Ansible and
Terraform \- Experience in Bash, Python/Golang \- Networking knowledge \-
Virtualization - KVM/Proxmox \- Experience with monitoring tools such as New
Relic, Prometheus, Grafana \- Experience with Google Cloud - we are moving our
infrastructure there \- This position is full time (40 hours per week)

Don't send us a CV. We like to do things differently.

Instead, here is how we would like you to apply:

\- Signup for a free MailerLite account. \- Create a newsletter about yourself
and send it to jobs@mailerlite.com.

Things we would love to see in the newsletter:

\- Links to your Linkedin, GitHuB, StackOverflow, Twitter, Facebook or
personal homepage. \- Companies where you worked and your role with them. \-
Why you want to join MailerLite. \- Describe a project or product that you
loved working on and why. \- Expected salary.

~~~
inertiatic
Do you think making candidates jump through additional hoops to even file an
initial application increases the quality of said candidates?

I would wager people who are busy and/or desirable will simply refuse to and
you will be left competing for the rest of the talent pool.

~~~
4ec0755f5522
Agreed, I tick a lot of these boxes but nahhhhh to this process.

------
jordanthoms
Kami | Auckland, New Zealand | ONSITE | Full-Stack or Frontend Engineers |
Full-time We’re helping over a million teachers and students eliminate
printing and scanning and the associated costs and effort - so our teachers
can spend more of their time on achieving better learning outcomes for the
next generation.

At Kami, we don’t believe in keeping our engineers locked in the backroom
implementing specs sheets - you’ll be talking to the teachers who already love
our product, and figuring out how to make Kami work even better in their
classrooms. This position will suit an Engineer with a good product sense and
is comfortable working relatively autonomously.

We're constantly pushing the boundaries of what you can do in the browser - I
just spent the past week tracking down Chrome bugs on the new stylus-enabled
Chromebooks! Our frontend is a SPA built in angular, and we have a Rails
API/Postgres/GKE/JRuby backend that it talks to.

Most of our users are based in the US, and there may be occasional travel to
attend conferences and visit schools using our software, which is a lot of
fun! ( See the wrapup from our last conference in Chicago, IL:
[https://blog.kamihq.com/iste-2018-wrap-
up/](https://blog.kamihq.com/iste-2018-wrap-up/) )

Our office is in Central Auckland, New Zealand (with great public transport
connections), and this position is local, though I will also consider remote
candidates :)

More info:
[https://www.kamihq.com/careers/#frontend](https://www.kamihq.com/careers/#frontend)
, email me your Github and CV at devjobs@kamihq.com. (mention HN)

------
andreisambra
AKASHA | Blockchain, architecture, protocols, and applications. | Zug,
Swizerland | Remote | Full Time |
[https://akasha.org/careers/](https://akasha.org/careers/)

Are you into self-sovereign technologies to advance human agency? Are you
driven to work with cryptonetworks for societal good? Does the concept of
collective minds blow your own?! We are a distributed team exploring the
applications and implications of blockchain technology in the context of
freedom of expression, collective memory and privacy for a better Web.

We are currently looking for exceptional candidates to fill the following
positions:

* Javascript Engineer

* Backend Engineer

* Fullstack Developer

We recommend you apply to this opening if you wholeheartedly enjoy:

* Facing the epic challenge(s) of crafting blockchain-based products

* The open source mindset, community and software

* Finding your way in a complex environment. Pushing beyond your comfort zone(s)

* Getting stuff done and demonstrating results through metrics

* Always learning. Flexibility is key!

Please visit [https://akasha.org/careers/](https://akasha.org/careers/) for
more information. We'd love to have you be part of the team!

------
leegutman
Enigma Technologies| Software Engineering, Data Science, Machine Learning,
Product & Strategy| New York, NY| Full-time, On-site

[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)
[https://www.enigma.com/engineering](https://www.enigma.com/engineering)

Enigma’s mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma connects internal and external data to surface insights
that inform business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities.
From combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma’s data and
technology is changing the way the world uses data.

Our engineers and data scientists are tackling some of today’s hardest
problems: Entity resolution and linking, Maneuvering with data at scale, &
Semantic encoding and inference.

Apply via the careers link above or reach out directly at
lee.gutman@enigma.com

Featured Roles:

Software Engineer: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-
engineer-1](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-1)

Data Scientist: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-
scientist-2](https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-scientist-2)

Product & Strategy Lead: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-
lead](https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-lead)

------
rollsroyce
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
dewey
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
looking for especially Backend (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, ScyllaDB), Data
(Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine Learning Engineers (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI) who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will
help people find content they love.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
ChrisLeoLabs
LeoLabs | Menlo Park, CA | Full Time | OnSite
[https://www.leolabs.space/](https://www.leolabs.space/)

Space Debris Mapping Services to Enable the LEO Economy Services

We're monitoring satellites and space debris using our worldwide network of
ground-based, phased-array radars to provide data needed for safely navigating
space.

We're looking to fill two roles:

Backend Engineer

Our backend engineers are responsible for adding new data services and
products to our data platform and api. This runs the spectrum from basic CRUD
features to implementing astrophysics simulations and machine learning.

The majority of our backend stack is in Python, with some C++.

Visualizations Engineer

We're looking for someone to help us visualize mountains of data we have about
objects in space. This would include different visualizations and simulations
of orbital trajectories of objects, and user interfaces to explore this data.

We're targeting the web (Javascript + three.js/webgl) for this role, though
experience with other rendering technologies is acceptable
(webgl/opengl/directx/vulcan, etc.)

Requirements: Minimum of 3+ years experience beyond intern level

If any of this sounds interesting to you, please send an email to Chris:

softwarejobs@leolabs.space

------
cpmurphy1980
Description:Indeed | Java,Python, ReactJS or RoR engineer | Onsite or remote |
Austin TX | Full time We are looking for Sr level Java OR Python, OR Ruby on
Rails OR ReactJS engineers to join our team full-time. Our Assessments team
has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job. We let people build a
profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and abilities using job
assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of the past. Our team is
highly distributed geographically so this position is open to remote
candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as in our offices in Austin
and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship new capabilities
often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20 question a.k.a. the
Pareto Principle.

You will: Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own
design and execution Develop our API and integrations with external applicant
tracking systems like Greenhouse and Jobvite Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here for a leadership role:
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-
Engineering-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Engineering-
Manager/14476)

Here for IC role:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-
Software-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-Software-
Engineer/11850)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs. View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email address to discuss or learn more about these openings
epecially about the python developer position in particular? Thanks

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Remote | Relocation| Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software engineers to work directly with our
technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in C++ and
are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please
reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in US or EU timezones.)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in the United States OK for some positions. ONSITE
for most.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, and have grown to 1100+ employees
(190 are software engineers). Last Fall, we raised $156M in Series B Funding.

We have a number of open positions:

\- Senior Perl Developer (Santa Monica or Remote)

\- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)

\- Manager, Software Engineering (Golang)(Santa Monica)

\- Senior DevOps Database Engineer (Santa Monica)

\- and much more!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our open
tech positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability, and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
monicabreton
Scale | Backend/Full Stack and Frontend | SF or Remote

We label data for your favorite computer vision teams. Our mission is to
accelerate the development of AI applications - we believe building a high
quality labelled dataset is the biggest bottleneck to deploying supervised
deep learning systems, so that's what we're tackling first.

We’ve had phenomenal breakout revenue, raised an $18 MM series B, and are
looking to grow our team of 55.

We’re looking for engineers to work on projects ranging from making labelling
more efficient via front-end work/ML work to launching completely new product
lines.

If you are interested, please apply here: Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c387...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38775bd38?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-898053...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
purerandomness
Sompani UG | Software Developer & Ops, Engineering and Data Science positions
| Berlin, Germany and Paris, France

Hiring Data Scientists, System Administrators, Backend Tinkerers and Frontend
Wizards into our beautiful, freshly opened Paris office and in Berlin!

With us, you'll build something people love, from scratch. We have to be truly
Agile and deliver in quick, little iterations. We also can't afford unstable
code or unreliable systems. We take Software Crafting and Site Reliability
Engineering very seriously. You will plan and grow software and systems as if
it’s you own company. Your time at an early-stage startup like us will be a
unique opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have fun at the same
time.

What you bring to the battlefield:

If backend is your home, you could help us out with systems that are running
PHP solutions, or implement new projects in Python or JAVA.

If you feel comfortable solving frontend and usability problems and know your
way around any modern JavaScript-based framweork like Vue, Angular or React,
please tell us what you love to do. We have a few solutions in the roadmap and
don't have a tech stack set in stone.

If data and analytics is your thing, we are hugre friends of PostgreSQL. We
love relational databases, and you should too.

If you love Linux systems and server just like we do (We use Arch on the
Servers btw), help us design and implement new features and grow
infrastructure. Research and coach us about how to improve the CI/CD pipeline
(GitLab, Google Cloud, AWS). Deploying on a Friday night and actually enjoying
the weekend is our end-game.

Write me, I'll reply to all messages: artjom@sompani.com

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Sr Software Engineer, ML Engineer, Data Infra
Engineer, SWE - Infra, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
compute, and fleet management infrastructure.

We recently opened ~5 new Software positions across the Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions.

~~~
DanFeldman
Also we're opening up our intern program - class of 2020 and 2021, please
apply, or anyone looking for an internship. We can support software interns
(platform, infra team), data sci/eng, controls, mech e, and electrical.

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31M MAU!

As a team of 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646..).

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408..).

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
St-Clock
Resulto | Montreal, QC | Backend Developer | ONSITE

We are looking for a passionate developer who wants to join our software
development team at Resulto. Your input will have a direct and measurable
impact on the success of products frequently used by more 450 000 consumers.

You like to take initiative? You love web technologies but prefer to work your
magic on the backend because that's your area of expertise. You want to work
with experienced and dynamic colleagues? You are the perfect person to join
our fantastic team!

To build our main product, we use:

\- Backend: Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework et Celery \- Frontend:
ES6, Vue.js, Webpack, Bootstrap 4, SASS \- Data: PostgreSQL, Memcached and
Redis \- Infrastructure: Ubuntu, Ansible, uWSGI, nginx, Terraform, Packer, AWS

We follow an agile development process and every person contributes to the
continuous improvement of our processes and tools.

Working with Resulto has many perks:

\- Contribute to the growth of a young company at a key stage of its
evolution. \- Relaxed work environment with a result-oriented and quality-
driven culture. \- Interesting technical challenges: software architecture,
data mining, extreme configurability. \- Flexible hours and telecommuting. \-
Competitive or friendly ping pong matches depending on your experience level!
\- And a lot more...

The ideal candidate will:

\- Master a web programming language (+1 if you know Python, Ruby or Elixir)
\- Master a relational database (+1 if you know PostgreSQL or Oracle) and
basic optimization and normalization techniques \- Speak French or want to
learn French

If you are interested, please email your CV to jobs@resulto.ca

------
gidim
Comet.ml - multiple engineering positions | New York City | Full-time | Onsite
(NYC) or REMOTE

www.comet.ml

About us: Comet is doing for ML what Github did for code. We allow data
science teams to automatically track their datasets, code changes,
experimentation history, and production models — creating efficiency,
transparency, and reproducibility. Ever wondered how Linus felt when he
invented Git? How about the brains behind JIRA?

Join us to help write the future of ML workflows and teams.

We're hiring for:

-Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-fed](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-fed)

-Senior Backend Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-backend](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-backend)

-Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-full](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-full)

Check out the team and investors here:
[https://www.comet.ml/about](https://www.comet.ml/about)

------
henrikberggren
Steady Health | Software Engineer & Product Designer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

Managing your diabetes well can be the difference between a long, healthy life
and heart attack, cardiovascular disease, amputations, and blindness. Today,
diabetes care is based on guidelines that are the same for everyone,
regardless of motivation, lifestyle and other individual factors.

Steady Health ([https://steady.health](https://steady.health)) is changing
diabetes care by leveraging a new technology and dataset, continuous glucose
monitors. These sensors let patients track their levels throughout the day
without pricking their fingers with complex equipment. We’re building an
entirely new clinic experience that use data analysis to help patients
understand how diet, physical activity, and medication is impacting their
blood sugar levels.

I’m an experienced founder who previously sold a company to Dropbox. My co-
founder is an MD who specializes in internal medicine. I’ve also been diabetic
for 18 years so between us we know both the patient, and care side, really
well.

We're looking for passionate people with a low ego and a drive to learn. Our
first clinic will be in San Francisco and we are currently building out our
founding engineering and care teams. The company is backed by top funds and
angels including former Dropbox CTO, FBs first female engineer and Head of
Data Science at Airbnb.

Come and change an important piece of health care with us, email me at
henrik@steady.health and read my story [https://medium.com/south-park-
commons/the-wearable-that-chan...](https://medium.com/south-park-commons/the-
wearable-that-changed-my-life-1a5b9bdbab22)

------
krishnakulkarni
Healthify | 3 Positions (see below) | NYC, New York | REMOTE Healthify's
mission is to build a world where no one's health is hindered by their need.
We pursue that by building software to empower social workers and their
highest need patients. Read more about us here:
[https://www.healthify.us/](https://www.healthify.us/)

We're a mission-driven, empathetic, and passionate company of 45 and
engineering team of 10 growing very rapidly. Come join us!

1\. Director of Engineering:
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/924840](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/924840)

2\. Software Engineer (DevOps):
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/779733](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/779733)

3\. Product Manager, Platform Squad (Integrations, Data, Reporting, DevOps):
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/925331](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/925331)

(Please apply via the above links!)

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Senior Backend Software Engineers & Applied
Cryptographers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. We offer competitive base salaries, great benefits, all
of the control in an early stage start-up, and of course, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc)

------
Kerrick
Second Street | Front-End Software Engineer | St. Louis, MO | Full-time |
Local preferred, Remote possible | [http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-
front-end-dev](http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-front-end-dev)

Second Street has an immediate opportunity for a Front-End Software Engineer.
This person will write JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to expand and maintain our
applications with an eye towards UX. We use modern tech, tooling, and
practices to stay happy and productive.

We are an audience engagement software platform that is used by over 3,000
media companies and marketers. Some of our leading-edge products include
online contests, ballots, polls, quizzes, sweepstakes, email, audience
insights, and more. We are seeking tech-savvy professionals who are passionate
about our industry, learn quickly, and are motivated to succeed.

We use Ember.js (including Ember Data and ember-cli) to build most of our
applications, backed by a RESTful JSON API. We utilize the latest JavaScript
features, including stable TC39 proposals supported by Babel. We use Sass and
PostCSS for our stylesheets, and organize our components with BEM. We also
have a few TypeScript projects, including some Node.js services.

To apply, please email a resume to employment@secondstreet.com. We value
transparency, so we’ve written about our process, step-by-step, on our
engineering blog [0]. We’ll be sure to let you know along each step of the way
how things are going, and whether you’ve made it to the next step.

Second Street Media, Inc. is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

[0]: [https://drive.secondstreet.com/our-hiring-
process/](https://drive.secondstreet.com/our-hiring-process/)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have offices in Ottawa,
Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to brittany_dinsmore@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

------
ayacoe
The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope (LSST) | UX Developer with Data
Visualization experience | Tucson, AZ | on-site for at least the first year |
[https://lsst.org](https://lsst.org)

The Education and Public Outreach team at LSST is looking for a UX Developer
with Data Visualization experience to help build web-based interactive
visualizations for use in classrooms and by the general public.

A strong candidate would bring initiative and ownership to the development of
our products. In fact, we will be especially enthusiastic about candidates
with multifaceted skill sets. If you’re a design-focused thinker who could
lead the conversation on UX, a strong data visualization developer, or a great
visual designer with some front-end chops, we would love to meet you. If you
know astronomy, great! If not, you’re our target demographic.

Here is a link for more information and to apply:
[http://ls.st/6oc](http://ls.st/6oc)

Feel free to email me at ayacoe@lsst.org if you have any questions about the
role.

------
strictnein
Target, Inc. | Senior Engineer - Full Stack Developer - Cyber Security |
Brooklyn Park, MN | ONSITE

The Cyber Fusion Center is the heart of Target’s security team and a place
where innovation happens daily.

Join our team to take new application security solutions from concept to
release, collaborating with developers and security engineers to innovate on
helping defend Target’s network using cutting-edge technologies.

Don’t know much about security? That’s okay: just show us you’re interested,
motivated, and want to learn.

[https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-
cy...](https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-cyber-
security-engineering/1118/9827943)

Also available:

senior engineer - cyber security engineering

    
    
       Big data technologies (FileBeat, Kafka, ELK stack, etc)
       Understanding of DevOps including orchestration (GIT, Chef, Salt, Drone, etc)
    

[https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-
cy...](https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-cyber-
security-engineering/1118/9827943)

And more:

    
    
       incident handler, cyber security
       threat intel detection lead engineer
       lead engineer - security testing services
       cyber security engineer, red team
    

[https://jobs.target.com/search-
jobs/Cyber%20Security/Minneap...](https://jobs.target.com/search-
jobs/Cyber%20Security/Minneapolis%2C%20MN/1118/1/4/6252001-5037779-5029877-5037649/44x97997/-93x26384/50/2)

~~~
strictnein
The correct link for the first job:

[https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-
fu...](https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/senior-engineer-full-stack-
developer-cyber-security-team/1118/10841467)

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New
York City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We’re building a platform for fashion designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our software, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers are the world's most creative fashion
and apparel designers, ranging from indie designers to major celebrities.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As an early member of our
engineering team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and
roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

[https://jobs.ca.la/engineering](https://jobs.ca.la/engineering) | dylan@ca.la

------
Varqu
Open Systems | Systems/Dev-Ops Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland |
[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Open-Systems-AG-Systems--
DevOps...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Open-Systems-AG-Systems--DevOps-
Engineer) | Full-Time | 90.000 - 120.000 CHF

Open Systems will offer you interesting challenges in the dynamic and global
environment of IT security. You will be in a work environment in which
innovative solutions, rapid development times, creativity and open
communication are practiced and continuously fostered. The pursuit of
technical advancement is at the centre of our attention. You will work at the
headquarters in Zurich and will get the opportunity to be deployed in the
Mission Control service centre in Sydney for a few months.

Apply: [https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Open-Systems-AG-Systems--
DevOps...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Open-Systems-AG-Systems--DevOps-
Engineer)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/5c2325d71](https://grnh.se/5c2325d71)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1f133cdb1](https://grnh.se/1f133cdb1)

Software Engineer - Device Graph Access (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/22c529821](https://grnh.se/22c529821)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3a548cc31](https://grnh.se/3a548cc31)

Senior Software Engineer - Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/8f4490261](https://grnh.se/8f4490261)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/619bbb561](https://grnh.se/619bbb561)

Software Engineer- Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/9cd139de1](https://grnh.se/9cd139de1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/230f5df71](https://grnh.se/230f5df71)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Full Stack, Data Science | San Francisco &
Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

⁃ We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of deep
learning, information security, and distributed systems.

⁃ Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform, Docker,
Kubernetes.

⁃ Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
jetpackjoe
SimpleBet | NYC, Bulgaria (Sofia) | ONSITE | FULL TIME |
[http://simplebet.io](http://simplebet.io)

We are reimagining how people enjoy sports.

SimpleBet is creating the world’s simplest, most intuitive betting products,
focused on casual fans. The company is also building a system of proprietary
machine learning algorithms and technology systems to generate in-house
pricing for our new, reimagined betting products, with a heavy focus on data
science and live betting.

The company is well capitalized, and is led by a team of successful
entrepreneurs, executives, engineers and data scientists with deep experience
and relationships in sports, media, product development, technology, and daily
fantasy sports.

The opportunity is now to redefine an industry from the ground-up. We love
what we do and we think you will too.

Get on the ground floor with a world-class team

We're growing rapidly and looking for the following positions to help shape
the future of sports betting. Work closely with our Chief Product Officer, CTO
and product team to develop new products for partners at betting operators,
sports leagues and teams.

We are growing quickly and hiring for the following positions:

\----------------------------------------

Backend Software Engineer (NYC) - Rust

Backend Software Engineer (Sofia) - Elixir and Rust

Frontend Software Engineer (Sofia) - TypeScript and React

Product Manager (NYC)

Product Designer (NYC)

User Researcher (NYC)

Data Scientist (NYC)

Data Analyst (NYC)

\----------------------------------------

If you are interested, please reach out at josephl[at]simplebet.io

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Positions: Full-
Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator / Scientist

Overview: Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A startup.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
maudatadome
Come and join DataDome in Paris!| Visa sponsorship possible | Full time and
perm roles

We are a Saas cybersecurity company specialized in protecting e-commerce and
classifieds businesses against automated threats (credential stuffing, SQL
injection, intensive scrapping, layer 7 DDos attacks).Our real time, AI
powered bot protection solution covers all vulnerability endpoints (website,
mobile app and APIs), integrates seamlessly with 95% of the worlds web infra
and runs anywhere, in any cloud, with no impact on performance.

We have a few roles opened within our R&D and product management teams
(Product Owner, Software and mobile software engineer, data scientist, full
stack web developer). Have a look at the link below or get in touch at
maureen.mbia@datadome.co
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/datadome/jobs](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/datadome/jobs)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE in Florianópolis, Brazil. AE
Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of awesome
developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and large
companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re passionate
about building products that increase human agency (especially once BCI takes
off)!

Gotta have:

\- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience - Clean Code, Unit Tests - Real agile
experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme Programming) - Growth
mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for:

\- Experience managing clients and client relationships - TypeScript - Angular
- Mobile development - React Native, Rails, PHP, Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | Location: New York City/Remote | Full Time

We're a customer data platform with a fully-integrated marketing cloud.
Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale big data and
machine learning to power customer communications in any channel.

Simon’s unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

Remote roles we are hiring for: full stack engineer, software engineer -
infrastructure, machine learning engineer, data scientist.

Check out other roles we're hiring for:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

------
g-clef
King and Union | DevOps Engineer | Alexandria, VA | REMOTE or LOCAL (US
Applicants only)

King & Union is seeking to hire a DevOps Engineer to support our flagship
product, Avalon. Our goal is to make the threat intelligence process run more
smoothly and help organizations share threat data better. Our solution pulls
threat information (both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and
enables real-time collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph.
If you're aware of the tools, think of combining Google docs with a graph
editor like Maltego and mix in some process automation.

We're looking for a DevOps engineer to help support the build and deployment
of our system's backend. We are heavy users of Google Cloud, Kubernetes, and
automated deployment of our application's builds. We need a team member to
maintain those builds, support our integration & query system (written in
Python), support the system in operation, and help with Operational support
issues as they arise.

Overview of Position

    
    
        Maintain build scripts to automate the build and deployment of the Avalon system
        Maintain and update integration scripts with data partners
        Investigate and maintain build scripts to deploy avalon into other Cloud systems (AWS, Azure, local clouds, etc)
        Work with the team to support the system, including investigating bugs/error reports and triaging issues.
    

Position Requirements

    
    
        Experience with Kubernetes and Google Cloud
        Experience with Docker
        Experience with the Python scripting language
        Experience with competing cloud offerings such as AWS a plus.
    

Compensation

    
    
        Early round shares
        Competitive salary
        401(k), healthcare, and full benefits
        Ability to work from home and in our offices in Old Town, Alexandria, VA
    

All races, creeds, genders encouraged to apply. To apply, or if you have any
questions, contact aaron@kingandunion.com

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara,
CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
data scientists, QA engineers, data engineers, product designers and more. Job
openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://leantaas.com/about/careers/](https://leantaas.com/about/careers/)

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient.

Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and specialty
clinics across the country.

Our customers include some of the nation's largest hospitals including
Stanford, NewYork-Presbyterian, the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer
Center, and more

We are a Series B company backed by multiple prominent investors in the
healthcare space.

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC, London, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time | $100k - $200k

www.paxos.com/careers

Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B fintech startup that is modernizing
finance by mobilizing assets at the speed of the internet, building the next-
generation of financial services.

We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 100 team members, and we’re expanding
rapidly. Our board of directors include former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair,
former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets.

Our tech stack is mostly Go/Kotlin on AWS + docker/kubernetes

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Sr./Staff Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. SRE's ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/))

-Product Managers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/)

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
seibelj
Circle | Boston, NYC, London, Dublin, Hong Kong | Software Engineering,
Security, Data Science, Product Management, Accounting / Finance, Compliance,
DevOps / SRE, CX, Talent

[https://circle.careers/en/](https://circle.careers/en/)

Circle is a global crypto finance company, built on blockchain technology,
powered by crypto assets, and dedicated to helping people and institutions
create and share value globally. With our suite of products, we enable our
customers to send and receive money around the world easily, as well as invest
in and trade crypto assets.

We are passionate about building experiences that our customers love. Circle’s
engineering team enables us to do that at scale, supporting customers all over
the world and processing millions of transactions across multiple currencies
in a reliable, secure and fast way.

------
relaunched
Best Buy | Richfield, MN | Full-time, On-site

I'm looking for a technical project manager to lead our enterprise static
analysis program at Best Buy. We're fully integrating 500+ applications and
their CI/CD environment(s) into our static analysis tool and maintaining the
associated triage and escalation processes.

We're looking for project management experience, plus someone that has either
hands-on static analysis experience or modern CI/CD development experience -
the ideal candidate has both.

The req is
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25632&siteid=5649&Areq=672673BR&CODES=US_INT_INDEED_PD#jobDetails=2811103_5649)

email me at matthew.hurewitz@bestbuy.com

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
betsie8larkin
HoneyLove | Product Manager, Director of Planning and Operations | REMOTE |
$120k-$170k + equity

HoneyLove (honeylove.co) is a YC and VC-funded fashion startup. We launched
our online store in July 2018, and have generated over $2MM in sales in our
five months. We are profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of the top
10 companies from our Demo Day
([https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb](https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb)).

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add two senior members to our
team:

Product Manager: [https://bit.ly/2LLOExa](https://bit.ly/2LLOExa)

Director of Planning and Operations:
[https://bit.ly/2tQ2N40](https://bit.ly/2tQ2N40)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Android Developer and iOS
developer (who loves running!!) [http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about
creating the future of wearable technology for runners. Out of this passion,
we’ve developed technology for runners that provides insight into their
health, technique, and performance. By using Stryd, runners can train
effectively, race strategically, and unleash their full potential.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about creating great
Android/iOS applications and crafting efficient, high performance, and
delightful user experiences. We welcome people of different backgrounds,
experiences, abilities, and perspectives.

Our work environment is open, supportive, and fast-paced. There is tremendous
room for growth. The Stryd team is full of triathletes, ultra runners,
marathoners, track/cross-country athletes and fitness joggers. As a runner,
you will never feel alone working here.

Qualifications:

\- Android Developer:
[https://www.stryd.com/job/android](https://www.stryd.com/job/android) \- iOS
Developer: [https://www.stryd.com/job/ios](https://www.stryd.com/job/ios)

Perks:

\- Flexible vacation vacation policy so you don’t ever need to worry about
work/race conflicts.

\- Up to $500 of reimbursement for race entry fees each year.

\- Health insurance.

\- 401k

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

Salary & equity depends on experience.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

~~~
pra123
Do you guys offer remote for Android developer position?

------
BenjaminN
October | Node.js lead back-end developer | Paris, France | Full-time | On-
site | [https://www.october.eu/](https://www.october.eu/)

================

We're a 5 years old European Fintech, reinventing FINANCING for small
businesses. We do a marketplace where borrowers get smart and easy financing
for their company from private lenders.

We're now 90, operating in 4 countries from offices in Paris, Milano, Madrid
and Amsterdam. We raised more than $50m over the last 4 years.

On the tech side, we're Javascript based: node.js on the back-end, EmberJS on
the front-end, React Native for the mobile app + a bit of Wordpress. We're
currently 12 developers and we're looking for a lead back-end developer who
loves good code.

-> You can ping me on Twitter @benjaminnetter

------
hhenn
Datto | Portland, OR | Linux Systems Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Datto, the world’s leading provider of IT solutions delivered through managed
service providers, is looking for a Senior Linux Systems Engineer to join a
growing team. Datto provides data protection, business continuity, networking,
business management, and file backup and sync products that empower and
protect the clients of our 14,000+ partners. We're headquartered in Norwalk,
Connecticut and have 22 offices worldwide.

Tech stack: AWS, Puppet, Linux, Python, opportunity to work with Redis and
Kafka

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datto/jobs/1212012](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datto/jobs/1212012)

Email me if you want to chat about it: harper.henn at datto.com

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Back-end, front-end, DevOps, PM, Data Science,
Computational Biologist | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

We're growing so fast that we have to add 35-50 engineers in 2019. Back-end,
front-end, devops, data science; you name it, we need the help (including PM
and UX roles - see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

------
drdla
Lead Developer | Full-time | REMOTE | Munich (GMT+1) +- 4 hrs difference |
Early Stage

Salary: 80 k€

Product: We’re leading the house construction industry out of the dark ages
into the light of digital collaboration.

Why: Housing is becoming increasingly unaffordable, but some 30% of costs are
caused by inefficiencies. Let’s fix it.

Stack: React, GraphQL, Styled Components, GCP, Postgres, Docker, Kubernetes,
CircleCI, GitHub

Process: 0.5 hr phone screening, 2 hrs interview with founders

Please apply at [https://buildeazy-gmbh.breezy.hr/p/b40d43b7641901-lead-
devel...](https://buildeazy-gmbh.breezy.hr/p/b40d43b7641901-lead-developer-
full-time--remote---munich--gmt-1-----4-hrs-difference---early-stage)

------
tams
Brenger | Backend Developer (PHP) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA
SPONSORSHIP | [https://www.brenger.nl/](https://www.brenger.nl/)

Come join Brenger as a backend developer to build the transportation platform
that solves the surprisingly unsolved problem of shipping bulky goods
economically, optimizes the utilization of vans on the road, and reduces CO₂
emissions along the way!

Check out the full job listing: [https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-
developer-php](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-php)

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
Tarrosion
Zoba | backend engineer, dev ops, machine learning, and more | Boston /
Cambridge / Somerville, MA, USA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | $90-140k + equity

Zoba is a platform to make spatial data, visualization, ML, and optimization
easier. Our mission is to "improve the efficiency of cities and the lives of
people that live in them." Right now, our customers are primarily
(micro)mobility companies interested in questions like "where should we place
our vehicles" and "how should we rebalance our fleet?"

Right now we're a team of 6 people who believe hard in the power and
importance of cities as engines of human well-being. We're looking for a
backend engineer with a few years of experience to work on our API, which is
primarily used by data scientists at client companies. Our backend stack is
Python, Django, Postgres/PostGIS, and AWS. Other tools we use include NodeJS,
React, Julia, and Gurobi. Of course, we're always looking for talented,
thoughtful people, so if you're an engineer or data scientist interested in
what we do, please get in touch!

We work hard to make Zoba an actively great place to work. Perks include:

\- Sane working hours (e.g. since I joined 6 months ago, I've yet to work a
single night or weekend, though it may happen eventually)

\- Unlimited vacation policy, with a suggested minimum number of days (to
avoid the rush to people trying to be tough by taking 0 days)

\- Roughly biweekly seminars on team members' interests, typically not
directly work related

\- Weekly team lunches

\- Have plenty of runway and backed by excellent investors including CRV,
Founder Collective, Mark Cuban, and Kaggle founder Anthony Goldbloom

My role at Zoba is data scientist and, empirically, team baker [0]. If you
have me-specific questions, you can reach me at evan@zoba.com. To apply for a
job or for general interest, I encourage you to contact our cofounder Joseph
at joseph@zoba.com. You can also check out a more formal job posting at
zoba.com/careers.

[0] today is everything bagel flavored challah; last week was cinnamon rolls
and malted chocolate chip cookies!

------
nicholas256
Sanity.io | Site Reliability Engineer | Oslo, Norway | Full-time | Onsite

Sanity.io is a startup building world-class cloud-based content
infrastructures at enterprise scale. Our passion is to enable developers of
all kinds to work with editors in creating efficient flows of content within
organizations.

We want to strengthen our ops and infrastructure team with a Site Reliability
Engineer with a passion for solid operations and scalable, globally
distributed infrastructure. Could this be you, or someone you know?

[https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-sre](https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-sre)

------
ewindisch
IOpipe | distributed remote | www.iopipe.com

IOpipe provides tools for developers of serverless applications, helping devs
and operators deliver and run with confidence. We are seeking to grow our team
with strong candidates with a comfort in remote work, collaborative and
product-driven development.

Our stack is built on AWS Lambda, Kinesis, Elasticsearch, React, and AWS
Fargate.

Roles: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) Solutions Architect

Hiring portal:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/iopipecom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/iopipecom)

------
leschmi
Peakon | Senior Backend Engineers | Mobile Engineer (Android) | Engineering
Manager | Data Scientist | ONSITE Copenhagen, DK or REMOTE Europe

Peakon is the world's leading platform for measuring and improving Employee
Engagement. We started Peakon to help companies around the world build better
workplaces. We are a data company - not just a survey company - and this
allows us to provide insights that will transform businesses.

As part of our company goals for 2019, we are scaling our Engineering and
Product team and are currently looking for multiple roles:

* Multiple Senior Backend Engineers ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/941871](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/941871))

* Android Mobile Engineer ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/726306](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/726306))

* Frontend Engineering Manager ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/741160](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/741160))

* Data Scientist ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/914473](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/914473))

Our tech stack of Peakon centers around Javascript, with Node.js on the server
and React on the frontend. We believe there is great value in a shared
toolchain across the stack, enabling engineers to work on all parts of the
system. Some tasks are better solved with different tools, and thus we use
f.ex. Python for the data science parts of the system.

We are big fans of new JavaScript language features like async/await, and have
made it a priority to stay up to date with the latest versions of Node. We are
primarily hosted on Heroku and AWS, with an increasing number of our services
moving to the latter. We use PostgreSQL (through RDS), Redis and ElasticSearch
for storage.

Trust and transparency guide everything we do. At Peakon you’ll find a
transparent salary model, unlimited vacation, minimal hierarchy, and maximum
freedom to develop and execute your own ideas. Our style of collaboration is
based on honesty and friendship, and we always love making new friends…

~~~
claudio-viola
Applied for Backend!

------
angeek
Barracuda | Principal/Senior Engineer | REMOTE | CLOJURE |FULL TIME Hello!
Looking for a senior/principal engineer to join our distributed team working
on an enterprise-class application for data archiving. You’ll be working in
Clojure on our backend, but branching out into other areas of the stack is
possible if you’re interested. \- Solve important scaling problems around
processing of huge volumes of data (petabytes). \- Introduce security features
\- Adapt data ingestion to incorporate new types of unstructured content and
SaaS data. \- Drive design, implementation, and review of major areas of the
codebase. \- Contribute to a team that values code quality, innovative
thinking, good communication, occasional pair programming, sound testing
practices, and opportunities for mentoring. Our tech stack is currently
React/Redux/Javascript/ES6/SCSS on the front,
Clojure/Elasticsearch/Postges/RabbitMQ/Kafka/ZooKeeper on the backend. Modern
CI/CD with kubernetes, docker, chef, sensu deploying to multiple public
clouds.

Sonian, with its View archiving product, was acquired by Barracuda in 2017 and
we’ve been working well in remote teams for almost 10 years. In 2019 Barracuda
is doing some interesting things in the security space, and we’d love for you
to join us. Email me awood@barracuda.com if you have questions, want more
details or wish to apply - I'm the hiring manager and look forward to speaking
with you.

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parser generators, interpreters,
virtual machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | DevOps | New York City, NY | Full Time

Recruiting a seasoned devops engineer with at least 5 years’ experience either
in a start-up environment, or within a high-end professional services
environment. Experience in a bank is preferred.

We’re looking for an all-round athlete, able to sprint in crunch-time as well
as have the endurance for long term focus as the business grows and scales. In
particular, the candidate will be:

▪ Experienced with AWS and Azure: EC2 Load Balancing, S3, RDS, VPC,
Networking, IAM, and Serverless ▪ Familiar with and able to support Microsoft
(outlook and minor installs) and Database (Postgres) administration ▪ Able to
manage deployment and systems upgrades ▪ Highly organized with excellent
attention to detail, able to work successfully in a fast-paced, rapidly-
changing environment, managing multiple projects successfully without dropping
any balls. ▪ A strong communicator, with structure and clarity, in a way that
resonates with potential clients and other stakeholders, presenting a true
professional level of support and service. ▪ Discrete, with the highest of
professional ethics, as the role has exposure to confidential company and
client information. ▪ There will be periods of evening and weekend work,
particularly when it comes to client deliverables and deadlines.

Compensation

Starting at $115,000 annually with opportunity for equity allocation for the
right candidate.

Please reply with introduction and a resume to: resume@nammu21.com

------
burnaway
IVPN / UI Designer & Staff Writer / Fully distributed team - Remote / Full-
Time / [https://www.ivpn.net](https://www.ivpn.net)

Privacy-first VPN provider. You can read up on our achievements and philosophy
here: [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-vpn-
service/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-vpn-service/)
[https://www.ivpn.net/why-ivpn](https://www.ivpn.net/why-ivpn)
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/testing-wireguard-
wi...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/testing-wireguard-with-an-
early-adopter-vpn-service/) [https://medium.com/@vvecsei/fighting-the-
surveillance-econom...](https://medium.com/@vvecsei/fighting-the-surveillance-
economy-a-practical-guide-for-individuals-and-companies-cb9719fe1098)

Open positions:

Staff Writer - Anywhere in the World: [https://ivpn.recruitee.com/o/staff-
writer](https://ivpn.recruitee.com/o/staff-writer)

UI Designer - European Timezones: [https://ivpn.recruitee.com/o/ui-
designer](https://ivpn.recruitee.com/o/ui-designer)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you are attracted
by the vision of contributing to the growth of a young, innovative company,
then don't hesitate to contact us by writing a mail to recruiting@smapiot.com.

------
meagannland
Sysdig | Open Source Engineer, Falco | Remote - Any Location or Onsite - San
Francisco, CA | [https://sysdig.com/jobs/](https://sysdig.com/jobs/)

Apply Now: [https://grnh.se/ab298b881](https://grnh.se/ab298b881)

Sysdig is the cloud-native intelligence company, and we’re at the forefront of
the container and microservices adoption in the enterprise. We make reliable,
secure containers a reality for enterprises everywhere.

We’re passionate about solving the most complex operational challenges that
companies face when they transition to Kubernetes, Docker, and cloud-native
architectures at a massive scale.

We are looking for an Open Source Engineer to work on our container anomaly
detection tool, Falco, and related open-source projects. This is a highly
impactful role as you will be architecting, designing and developing Falco and
be one of our advocates in the open source community.

This person should have extensive experience in system-level software
development and should be passionate about Open Source projects. Falco is a
key component of Sysdig’s stack. It taps into the system call interface and
can detect things like anomalous user activity, unwanted file access, and
rogue network connections. Falco was recently accepted as a sandbox project by
the Cloud Native Computing Foundation, which is home to projects like
Kubernetes and Prometheus.

------
kiwicopple
Nimbus for Work | Singapore | Fullstack Dev | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://nimbusforwork.com](https://nimbusforwork.com)

Note: we can provide a visa if you're interested in moving to Singapore (it's
a great place to live)

Nimbus for Work provides services and technology to office spaces in Singapore
(and soon other cities in SEA). An analogous company in the USA is ManagedByQ,
but the key difference (besides location) is that we employ all of our workers
and are committed to paying 20% above market rate. We provide everything that
an office needs including cleaning, moving, handymen, leasing plants etc. We
build internal tech to make our operations more effective (with the potential
to spin it into a SaaS later on), and are looking into other office SaaS tech.

We're seed funded, already profitable and growing fast. Our customers include
high profile retail stores, numerous co-working spaces, several MNC's, and
other growth-stage startups.

I'm looking for a full stack dev (ideally with React experience) to join our
team (which is small, and we intend to keep it that way). There's a lot of
tech to implement and plenty of opportunity to take full ownership of
different initiatives. Technologies we work with: React, React Native, Elixir
(Phoenix), Postgres, AWS/GCP/Firebase, IoT (tracking systems).

Email me directly with your CV if you're interested: copple@nimbusforwork.com

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is making cryptocurrency easier to use, starting by building most
trusted cryptocurrency & bitcoin tax software. We have partnered with TurboTax
and Coinbase and are working on making cryptocurrency tax filing simpler and
more secure, starting with Australia, Canada, UK, and USA.

Ultimately, we think an individual should be able to move their money anywhere
in the world instantly at any time without having to be at the mercy of a
third party. We believe that being the true owner of your money and other
digital assets is a powerful idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $300M in crypto assets across 50,000+ connected exchange accounts
      * Profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital, Juan Benet (Filecoin CEO), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m
      * https://unchainedpodcast.com/why-you-shouldnt-trust-crypto-exchange-reports-for-your-taxes/

Job Description: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-
software...](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software-
engineer)

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
RoryRecruiter
McKinsey & Company | NY, CHI, ATL, SF, DC, TOR, PHL | Full Time, Onsite

Tech @ McKinsey brings together the best of the firm's capabilities to help
our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses. You'll join
a global team working on everything from IT modernization & strategy to agile,
cloud, cyber security, and digital transformation. You'll typically work on
projects across all industries and functions and will be fully integrated with
the rest of our global firm. You'll also work with colleagues from across
McKinsey to help our clients deliver breakthrough products, experiences, and
businesses both on technical and non-technical topics.

Tech Lead: [https://mck.co/2VNeSUp](https://mck.co/2VNeSUp) Software
Architect: [https://mck.co/2UD1P6A](https://mck.co/2UD1P6A) Software Engineer
II – Solution Technology: [https://bit.ly/2HidTqB](https://bit.ly/2HidTqB)
Full Stack Developer – GCI Analytics –
[https://bit.ly/2SKW8Cs](https://bit.ly/2SKW8Cs) Front End Developer – People
Analytics & Measurement: [https://bit.ly/2TmHh6d](https://bit.ly/2TmHh6d)

Thanks for looking!

~~~
sbhere
Just a heads-up, your Tech Lead and Software Architecture links go to "no
longer available" pages.

------
vinod_aws
AWS | Java/JS/.net SDKs | Seattle,WA | Full time | Onsite

Interested in being the voice for Java/Javascript/C# at AWS?

We build the SDKs that AWS customers use every day, and are the experts that
champion language use within AWS and to its customers. We build open source
code, present regularly at conferences, and strive hard to be good language
community members.

If Java, Javascript or C# (or all three, we love polyglots) is your favorite
language, and you'd like to help solve the interesting problems involved in
modeling AWS services in idiomatic code, handling client side scaling
challenges and building high level libraries that wrap services in easy-to-use
packages, apply directly at the links below:

Java: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/767415/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/767415/software-development-
engineer-aws-sdks-and-tools)

Javascript: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/744240/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/744240/software-development-
engineer-aws-sdks-and-tools)

.net: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/785045/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/785045/software-development-
engineer-aws-sdks-and-tools)

~~~
princemoseslive
Email id to apply for the same??

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Even I am waiting for his email id.

------
casper_de
Casper (www.casper.com) | Poineers in direct to consumer mattresses and
revolutionizing sleep industry | Position: Direcrtor of Engineering, Data |
FULLTIME | NYC

Casper is hiring a Director of Engineering for the Data team in NYC. We have
amazing data and tech teams, a wide variety of exciting new projects and a
very data aware culture throughout the organization. Casper is revolutionizing
sleep industry and we are looking for smart and highly (data) driven
individuals to come and join us in the making. To Apply :
[https://casper.com/jobs/corporate?department=Technology](https://casper.com/jobs/corporate?department=Technology)

Responsibilities:

\- Develop an 18 month technical strategy for Casper’s data systems \- Lead
teams in evaluating new platforms, tools, and applications \- Manage a team of
software engineers who build, maintain, and optimize a data warehouse \- Lead
and participate in architecting technical designs for data models and flows \-
Coach direct reports through professional development plans cultivating
leaders underneath you \- Foster productive collaboration between disparate
functions, teams, and departments \- Lead recruitment, evaluation, and closing
of talented engineers

Bonus: \- Experience in MDM strategies, Data architecture and Data Governance.
\- Experience with AWS Big Data solutions, Python, PostgreSQL, etc

We have other open roles at different levels within Data and Tech. Please
check it out and apply now.

------
fiskabollen
Black Cow Technology | Oxford (UK) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/164321/mid-level-full-
stack-d...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/164321/mid-level-full-stack-dev-
for-small-informal-black-cow-technology)

We are a small, friendly, techie-run software company currently of 6 people in
the interesting field of online gambling and gaming. We build gaming server
software which is deployed across the world. Our aim is to create a
stimulating, flexible and informal environment where people love to work and a
good quality well-designed flexible software product.

The CEO is a techie who still codes, and he understands the importance of
happy, empowered, knowledgeable developers who feel an integral part of the
experience and are actually listened to. There are share options for all
employees because the most valuable assets of a software company are loyal,
valued, hard-working employees.

We are looking for a talented and enthusiastic mid level full-stack developer
to get stuck into building software. You will be competent with some of the
skills from Python, JS/ES6, GraphQL, Node.js, React, Redux and PostgreSQL.

Apply now through stackoverflow.com at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/apply/164321](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/apply/164321)

~~~
piyushahuja
Hi. Do you work there? Is there a way I can reach out to you?

------
jgb1984
Quividi full-stack dev+ops ONSITE / Full-time / Paris, France

We are looking for candidates interested in joining the Web / Data group, a
lean, independent team with lots of control in project organization and choice
of solutions. In addition to developing and maintaining the back-office
solution for our customers, we handle the data influx from an ever-growing
number of measuring units worldwide. This rapid growth over the last few years
requires constant attention to the infrastructure and the software.

Our technical stack includes:

\- A lot of Python and some Django for the back-end \- Classic JS for the
front-end, c3js to plot data charts \- Our servers are remote physical units
running Ubuntu \- MariaDB (MySQL fork) with TokuDB engine \- Elasticsearch for
the analytics cluster \- Ansible, Rollbar, Datadog for the deployment and the
monitoring of our servers \- Pivotal Tracker / Slack for the internal
organization \- Git on Github \- Jenkins and a bit of Docker

THE BENEFITS

Competitive salary (40 – 65k€ per year depending on experience) Extensive
medical coverage Stock options Hardware and software of your choice Flexible
schedule and flexible vacations Great location downtown in a well-connected,
lively area (Place de Clichy) Possibility to work remotely occasionally

More information available, including contact details, at this URL:

[https://quividi.com/full-stack-devop-position/](https://quividi.com/full-
stack-devop-position/)

------
gopheriscool
Payvision | Senior Software Developer | Full-time | Madrid, Spain | ONSITE |
40-50K + benefits pack | [https://bit.ly/2UiBV8x](https://bit.ly/2UiBV8x)

Payvision is a Dutch international fintech. Informal, innovative, ambitious,
and professional – Payvision is focused on providing best in class technology-
driven services to the fast-growing global market for online e-commerce
payments. With over a decade in the global payments market, Payvision
simplifies the complexity of local and cross-border ecommerce. We provide our
customers with flexible and easy to integrate credit card and alternative
payment method processing services via our highly effective and reliable
platform developed by our leading IT teams based in Amsterdam and Madrid.

 __We do not have a foreign department, but if you are a European citizen or
have a European residence, you can work with us without any visa problem.

-.NET Software Engineer: [https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=35)

-QA test engineer: [https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=34)

-DevOps: [https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=64](https://payvision.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=64)

------
dpick
Fast Radius | Chicago, IL | Software Engineers and DevOps | Onsite or Remote
for the right candidate

Fast Radius is building a new kind of factory focused on 3D printing end use
production parts. As part of building and designing a factory from the ground
up we have the unique opportunity to incorporate software into the
manufacturing process in a way not possible for existing factories.

We're building our platform using Elixir, Rust, and React. If you're
interested in hearing more reach out to me at david.pick@fastradius.com.

------
elcreep
SevenFifty Technologies | Engineering Director; Senior Full-stack Developer
(Rails); Product Designer; Solutions Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 50,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication,. content distribution,
and order management, providing transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious and
talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but still
have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you to
take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, React-Native

Contact alex (at) sevenfifty.com

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | Back-end Engineer, QA Engineer, DevOps engineers,
Mobile Engineer, Engineering Manager | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

We are a fully remote, non-profit working to help the underserved manage and
improve their health. We are hiring for several roles right now.

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2fe5455c123)

QA Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/6f69134f-255c-409e-a9aa-b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/6f69134f-255c-409e-a9aa-b6c1a137eb64)

Mobile Engineer (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c2536120b17)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

Software Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/ab5d48db-8a7b-4c5a-9e63-af...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/ab5d48db-8a7b-4c5a-9e63-af36db7e3fce)

------
singhmandeep89
Amazon | SDE II | Seattle,WA | Full time | Onsite

My team is responsible for serving product information and critical purchasing
data, such as availability and price to amazon.com at low latency and high
throughput. Our services get called from hundreds of internal clients such as
Amazon Go, Alexa, Kindle, Fresh, Treasure Truck with billions of requests per
day and these requests are handled within a few milliseconds on average. We
precompute the product data by aggregating large datasets that change millions
of times per minute.

We're currently looking for backend software engineers who are interested in
working on large scale distributed systems and micro services. It's a great
opportunity to deeply understand and drive real changes to amazon.com backend
architecture and improve shopping experience for amazon.com customers.

To learn more, please visit [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/797265/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/797265/software-development-
engineer-microservices) or email mandes at amazon.com. Also, check out our
team videos:
[https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/jQ4JQeGDAfLpr18vlFCVjQ1O...](https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/jQ4JQeGDAfLpr18vlFCVjQ1Oll2usPd5b63saOCwyEd)

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain (YC W18) | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://clearbrain.com](https://clearbrain.com)

ClearBrain (YC W18) is a startup building the first self-serve predictive
analytics platform. We help companies automatically predict and analyze when
their users are most likely to convert or purchase. Think a supercharged
Google Analytics, based on internal tools our team built at Google, Netflix,
and Uber. Fortune 1000 companies use ClearBrain to deliver billions of user-
predictions every week and drive double-digit lift in their digital campaigns.

We're a deeply technical team (we were the first engineers on Google Ads and
Optimizely), and are backed by early investors in Dropbox and AdMob. We're
hiring for machine learning engineers to lead on new cutting-edge products
we'll building. We work in Go, Python, Node, Scala, Spark in the backend and
React, Javascript, Firebase in the frontend.

To learn more about who we are and our engineering culture, check out:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain](https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain)

For more about the role: [https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-
learning-eng...](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-learning-
engineer)

If interested, please reach out to grant [at] clearbrain.com - we look forward
to hearing from you!

------
sbisker
Hired.com | Sr Growth Engineer, Sr SW Engineer, Sr Growth Product Manager, Sr
DevOps Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | hired.com/careers

We’re on a mission to help get everyone a job they love. Find the job you love
here at Hired!

Hired is an end to end SaaS hiring platform that makes it possible for
companies and candidates to join together for an optimal matching experience.
We combine our intelligent job matching algorithm with unbiased career
counseling to help a wide breadth of diverse technical talent find a job they
love. Through Hired, our candidates and customers gain insight into everything
from sourcing and skills assessments to salary offers and benefits, providing
full transparency into the hiring process.

I manage Hired's growth and acquisition engineering team, and I'm looking for
both a senior engineer and my team's product manager. We also have open roles
for a senior software engineer working on our candidate experience, and a
senior devops engineer working with our systems team.

We're a ruby and react shop located in downtown San Francisco (SOMA). We
support healthy engineering practices, the development of careers and
leadership (as I can attest to, being newly introduced to management myself)
and creating a generally sane, empathetic, and introspective work environment.
:)

We take all applications through our careers website (hired.com/careers).
Please feel free to reach out to me with interest, leads or questions at
solomon at hired dot com.

------
michaelkipper
Shopify | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Remote | Full-Time | Infrastructure
Engineers

I'm looking for a Senior Infrastructure Engineer at Shopify.

Shopify is a commerce platform, receiving millions of unique visitors each
month and serving billions of requests per day.

I lead the Service Communication (RPC) team here, where we're responsible for
all 1st party service-to-service communication. In the past year, we've built
out the Cusco Platform, our blessed client/server library which product teams
are using to ensure their network calls are reliable, resilient and
observable.

Right now, we're deep into our integration of our service mesh, which we're
using Istio & Envoy to build out. Shopify has an extremely large, multi-
cluster Kubernetes deployment on GKE which we're building on. We're running
into scaling issues with Istio that we're not sure anyone has seen before.

The team is currently in Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal and the USA. I'd prefer
someone willing to work from one of those locations, but I'm definitely not
ruling out remote for the right hire.

Large-scale Kubernetes experience is desired, and experience deploying a
service mesh would be a bonus.

Apply here: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-software-
infrastructu...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-software-
infrastructure-engineer-rpc-team-533cff)

------
fheisler
Hunter2 (YC18) | secure coding evangelist | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE |
hunter2.com

Hunter2 teaches secure coding through interactive web apps that developers
exploit and patch. Instead of watching lame videos, you get real experience
hacking and fixing vulnerable code. Take a look at a demo lab to see the
platform in action:
[https://demo.hunter2.com/demo](https://demo.hunter2.com/demo)

If this looks like an interesting problem to work on, reach out! We're a small
remote team, looking for someone who can help spread the good word of secure
coding along multiple fronts - in writing, in person at events, through
partnerships and outreach, and interfacing with our current customers to help
share their stories.

If you're an engineer looking to flex your marketing muscles, or a growth
hacker wanting to work with some very technical partners, you could be a good
fit for this role.

About you:

    
    
      - some experience with / strong interest in appsec
      - technical enough to follow the demo lab
      - great writer, communicator, and facilitator
      - creative thinker
    
    

Remote-friendly, part-time or full-time, US-based and open to some travel
(primarily for conferences). Cannot sponsor visas. For a response, please
include "H2" in your subject line and share something impressive you've
accomplished :)

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (hunter2.com)

------
dangsd
Stride Software | Full Time | Front-end, Back-end | San Francisco Bay Area |
Onsite | [https://getstride.com](https://getstride.com)

Stride is building a product to power marketers to innovate without
constraint. We connect to streaming data from sites, apps, and products, as
well as any enterprise data warehouses. Non-technical teams are able to
understand the data behind their uses and orchestrate powerful aggregations,
filters, segmentations, and triggers to drive personalized marketing campaigns
through our point and click UI.

Under the hood, our engineering team is building an extremely powerful near
real time data processing pipeline hosted on AWS and using the latest and
greatest technologies available. We are passionate about using the best tool
for the job, automation, testing, and continuous integration. We are looking
for software engineers who are excited to learn and contribute across the
stack, work collaboratively with team mates across the company to solve our
customers problems, and define and carry our values. We're building on AWS
(including Aurora, RDS, Kinesis, Sagemaker, and Lambda), Snowflake,
Kubernetes, Docker, CircleCI, TypeScript, Node, React, and Mobx.

[https://www.getstride.com/careers](https://www.getstride.com/careers) or
danny@getstride.com

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Build the future of teamwork.

Asana is a leading work management platform for teams. More than 60,000
organizations and millions of users across 195 countries rely on Asana to
focus on the work that matters, including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France,
NASA, Uber and Vox Media. Our highly recognized culture spurs innovation and
business results, and for the last two years, Asana has been named a Top 5
Best Place to Work by FORTUNE and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://grnh.se/17c436191](https://grnh.se/17c436191)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/7682b4df1](https://grnh.se/7682b4df1)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1](https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1)

* Engineering Generalist in New York: [https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61](https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

~~~
geekCloud
Can you share your email or is there any way for you to refer for one of the
position ?

------
j-promise
Promise (YC W18)
([https://joinpromise.com/jobs](https://joinpromise.com/jobs)) | Oakland, CA |
Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We're fixing the criminal justice system in the USA.

Looking to for two Full-stack Software Engineers. One Senior and on junior to
mid-level. Even if you don't meet have 100% of the experience, you are
encouraged to apply. Interns and/or fresh out of University/bootcamp
encouraged to apply (self-taught folks welcome as well).

We're a small mission-focused product engineering team: three product
engineers (counting the Head of Engineering). Our tech stack is full-stack
JavaScript including React on the frontend, React Native (using Expo) for our
mobile app, and Graphql at the API layer. (There is a tiny bit of Python
plumbing too.)

We have users and customers of our early products but there is much left to do
refining, expanding, and developing entirely new products.

We work closely with the product team, sales, and customer success to
understand our customers and deliver quickly. Our co-founders are two dynamic
and experienced women with deep insight into the criminal justice space. In
total, we're a diverse team of eleven with backgrounds from top tech
companies, elite institutions, self-taught people, vc-backed startups, labor
unions, and non-profits.

Also seeking one or two Forward Deployed Engineers.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email to discuss and learn more about these openings? Also
do you have any remote positions available or openings in your DC location
using python/Django? Thanks

~~~
j-promise
Thanks for asking - currently we don't use python: we're full-stack
JavaScript.

There is an opening in DC for "FDE" position:
[https://joinpromise.com/jobs](https://joinpromise.com/jobs)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Oh I see, thanks. Well, I'll give the opening in DC a look. Just thought to
check in and ask only because I saw that from your post that junior/mid level
and self taught folks are encouraged to apply regardless of not having 100% of
listed requirements.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientists, Engineers | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago,
Toronto, Seattle | Onsite Full-Time | Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists,
software & machine learning engineers, and business consultants who specialize
in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma combines advanced skills in computer science,
artificial intelligence/machine learning, and statistics with deep industry
expertise. We are a rapidly growing team and are hiring data scientists – from
entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

------
eltrouto
Netscout (Arbor Networks) | Sr. SW Engineer - TMS | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-Time
| Onsite / Remote

Arbor Networks is looking for a full-time software engineer to help protect
service provider and enterprise networks. Ideal candidates will have strong
knowledge of networking and network security, as well as having experience
developing for multiple CPU architectures.

As a member of our engineering team, you'll take initial ideas from our
research and architecture teams and turn them into functioning code that will
be deployed onto the largest networks in the world.

This role involves working closely with our product management, architecture,
and research teams to help balance customer impact against maintaining service
availability. Through our agile process, you’ll write code to capture,
analyze, and dispatch network traffic on the largest networks in the world.
Performance, scalability, and reliability are integral to what you will do.

We are an informal and hard-working team of engineers building established
products in use by the majority of global internet service providers.

Apply at
[https://netscoutrccorp.peoplefluent.com/](https://netscoutrccorp.peoplefluent.com/)
or reach out to eric.hoelzle@netscout.com

[https://goo.gl/RRPtC2](https://goo.gl/RRPtC2) will take you directly to the
job posting.

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect | Frontend + Backend SWE; Internships; Working studentships | Berlin
| ONSITE | Full Time / Part Time | Diverse Team

At KIProtect ([https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com)) we help
organizations to protect and securely share sensitive data, empowering them to
build new, data-driven business processes in a privacy-preserving way. We have
developed several new approaches to data pseudonymization, anonymization and
PII (personally identifiable information) detection and we keep pushing the
boundary of what's possible.

We are looking for a frontend developer familiar with React.js and ES6, as
well as a backend developer familiar with Golang. You should be passionate
about working on privacy-enhancing technologies, agree on our team values
(embracing diversity, mutual respect, excellence and ownership) and be able to
work from our office in Berlin (Charlottenburg) for at least 3 days a week (we
are open to part-time arrangements and partial remote work).

We can also offer technical (backend, frontend, algorithm research) and non-
technical (marketing, copywriting, market research) internships and working
studentships.

Please ping us directly at jobs@kiprotect.com.

P.s. we're still too small to sponsor visa applications or provide relocation
assistance, so you should ideally have a work permit for Germany and live here
already.

------
ronpivotal
Senior Software Engineer | Pivotal Labs | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time | Onsite |
US Citizen

Founded in 2013, Pivotal Software, Inc., combines our leading cloud-native
platform, tools, and methodology to empower the world’s largest organizations
to adapt to change and build great software. Our technology unleashes
developer productivity, while fulfilling our mission to transform how the
world builds software.

This role will be for the Pivotal Labs office in Cambridge. Labs is part of
the services arm of Pivotal. We specialize in consulting with bigger
enterprise clients, teaching their product teams lean/agile product
development. This office has about 25 Labs employees, with a few other folks
from the sales, finance and operations team. It's also regularly filled with
clients and is a generally fun place to be.

As an engineer at Labs, your typical day will involve pair programming,
practicing test driven development, working with a balanced product team to
define product strategy, and of course socializing with a really nice group of
people.

If you're interested you can apply here:
[https://grnh.se/82a1da411](https://grnh.se/82a1da411)

We are also hiring a non-senior engineer, with a minimum of 4 years experience
necessary. That listing is here:
[https://grnh.se/f697583c1](https://grnh.se/f697583c1)

You can also get in touch with me directly if you have any questions:
rgolan+march19@pivotal.io

------
tkahnoski
DealerSocket [https://dealersocket.com/](https://dealersocket.com/) |
Frontend, Backend, DevOps Engineers | ONSITE | Irving, TX or Draper, UT or San
Clemente, CA

We are hiring several software engineering positions across our locations in
Irving, TX Draper, UT, and San Clemente, CA.
[http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-
dealersocket.php](http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-dealersocket.php)

DealerSocket’s mission is to drive the future of automotive by simplifying the
experience for its customers and partners with a suite of seamlessly
integrated products.

Our challenge is to use modern tools, techniques, and methods to develop,
modify, and update complex and extremely powerful systems. Our customers and
partners need applications that enable them to easily operate and expand their
automotive business and efficiently manage their teams.

Equally important is our visualization of clients’ needs to provide them the
information they need to understand how their business is performing and what
changes could be made to improve their performance.

A key focus for as us as a company is transforming our engineering practices
from traditional Agile organization to one that more closely follows DevOps
principles and accompanying practices (CD, Monitoring Driven Development,
etc..)

------
christinac
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (eng) and remote (product support)
| [https://vanta.com](https://vanta.com)

Hi! Christina, a Vanta founder here.

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, onboard a new team every week, and work
with software companies you'd recognize.

Help us secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep
consumer data safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Here are our open roles:

\- Generalist Software Engineer:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)
\- Product Support Engineer (remote okay):
[https://vanta.com/jobs/support](https://vanta.com/jobs/support) \- Strategic
Account Executive (first sales person!):
[https://vanta.com/jobs/sales](https://vanta.com/jobs/sales)

You can apply by emailing us! founders@vanta.com

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
kbredis
Redis Labs | Course Instruction and Curriculum Engineers | ONSITE in Mountain
View, CA (REMOTE possible) | Full Time |
[https://redislabs.com/company/careers/](https://redislabs.com/company/careers/)

The Redis Labs education team is hiring engineers to teach the world about
Redis!

Senior Course Instruction Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer interested in helping us to
build out our classroom education program (and teaching it!). This is a
fantastic role for a technical person who enjoys sharing their knowledge with
others and traveling to do so. As an early member of the Redis Labs education
team, you’ll have the chance to make a big impact. Send us a note at
redislabs.courseinstructor@applynow.io

Curriculum Software Engineer

Redis University
([https://university.redislabs.com](https://university.redislabs.com)) is
already off to a great start, and we’re looking for software engineers to help
continue it! The curriculum software engineer designs and presents online
courses while building out our education platform. If you’re a jack-of-all-
trades, renaissance-person software engineer who loves teaching, drop us a
line at redislabs.curriculum@applynow.io

For both roles, we offer competitive compensation; stock options; medical,
dental, vision; unlimited PTO; 401k.

~~~
kbredis
Redis Labs | Technical PMs, Solutions Architects, Technical Support Team Lead
| Full Time |
[https://redislabs.com/company/careers/](https://redislabs.com/company/careers/)

Senior Product Manager - Security (Mountain View, CA) Be an integral part of
the growing team that drives the next-generation database platform security
and compliance requirements, as well as the buyer’s journey. The ideal
candidate should have prior experience with building security controls in
database systems or other enterprise products, as well as a good understanding
of region and industry compliance requirements.
[https://redislabs.com/careers/product-manager-
security/](https://redislabs.com/careers/product-manager-security/)

Solutions Architects (West Coast, Chicago, Ohio Valley)

Drive POCs, pilots, challenges, and evaluations, working hands-on with our
customers using one of the best technologies on the market.
redislabs.careers@applynow.io

Technical Support Team Lead (Mountain View, CA)
[https://redislabs.com/careers/team-lead/](https://redislabs.com/careers/team-
lead/)

For all roles, we offer competitive compensation; stock options; medical,
dental, vision; unlimited PTO; 401k.

------
BeneHolm
Sensonomic, Oslo/Norway | Full stack developer | Full-time | On-Site |
[https://sensonomic.com/jobs/](https://sensonomic.com/jobs/)

Sensonomic is a startup digitizing agriculture, building a software analytics
platform which through simulations enables users to test the outcome of their
decisions before implementation. The platform combines company data with open
data and satellite imagery to fuel computational simulations that visualize
what-if scenarios.

We have a vision of a bright, prosperous and inclusive future for agriculture,
and The Nordic Cleantech Open chose us to be part of the top 25 most exciting
and promising companies for the 2018-2019 cycle:
[https://www.nordiccleantechopen.com/partners/top-25/](https://www.nordiccleantechopen.com/partners/top-25/)

We are now scaling up our development team in Oslo, and if you are a European
citizen or have a European residence, you can work in Norway without any visa
issues.

Full job description at: [https://sensonomic.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://sensonomic.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/) Keywords:
Agent-based-modeling, analytics, simulation, Python, PaaS, web-development,
Google Cloud Platform

Please apply by sending your CV to us, with a short paragraph on why you would
like to work for us. Feel free to contact me with any questions. Careers at
sensonomic.com att. Benedikte

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates.

Factual is the location data company that the world’s most valuable brands and
technology companies trust to understand and intelligently grow their
businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts build the
best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and transform their
businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on places and people
worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come.

Data Scientist: will work alongside healthcare domain experts to uncover novel
insights from raw data, and train production grade models that will augment
our platform’s capabilities
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/d387f9c1-09c6-446c-991e-62c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/d387f9c1-09c6-446c-991e-62c7259dafe9)

Software Engineer, Mobile: build a multi-faceted app that helps with digital
health management; working with Objective-C, Swift, Core Data
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/159c643b-2737-4e99-b4ce-3b3e...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/159c643b-2737-4e99-b4ce-3b3e02254e22)

Full Stack Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17eb3f1745)

For more info or any questions, reach out to careers@wellframe.com

------
tass
LivePerson | Engineering, all levels | Full Time | Seattle, NYC, Austin,
Atlanta, Mountain View | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://liveperson.com/company/careers](https://liveperson.com/company/careers)

We make life easier by transforming how people communicate with brands.

Founded in 1995, LivePerson's goal is to accelerate the adoption of
conversational commerce. We leverage AI, messaging, bots, and human
intelligence to make it easy for consumers to communicate with brands from any
device, messaging app or AI assistant on their own schedule. They can use
natural language to buy things, get support, and get things done.

Diversity is important to our company. Our CEO along with other industry
leaders recently launched the Equal AI initiative
([https://www.equalai.org/mission/](https://www.equalai.org/mission/)) with
the aim of eradicating bias in AI.

I’m a principal engineer here at LivePerson, and my team in Seattle along with
many other teams are hiring. We are investing in building engineering, machine
learning, data science, design and product management teams especially in our
new Seattle office.

Applications should go through our careers site @
[https://liveperson.com/company/careers](https://liveperson.com/company/careers)
where you can see all open positions, but I’d also love to hear any questions
you may have so you can email me at tass at liveperson.

------
VSCO
VSCO | Oakland, CA | Full-Time |
[https://vimeo.com/277517881](https://vimeo.com/277517881)

At VSCO, we care deeply about pushing the boundaries on what our users can do
with photos on their mobile device. We strive to not only equip people with
powerful tools to transform their images, but also the context of education
and community to challenge the idea of what is possible on a phone. We believe
every person is on a journey to craft their voice and style, and we have a
unique opportunity to join them along that journey.

We are hiring for a number of engineering roles!

Android Engineer: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-android-
oakl...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-android-oakland)

iOS Engineer: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/ios-engineer-
oakland](https://vsco.co/about/careers/ios-engineer-oakland)

Server Engineer: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-server-
oakla...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-server-oakland)

DevOps Manager: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-devops-
oak...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-devops-oakland)

Contact erin@vsco.co if interested!

------
jonathankoren
Mozilla / Pocket | San Francisco | Local and Remote

At Pocket, our mission is to enable people to consume stories worthy of their
time and attention. Our apps and platform are essential ways that over 100M
people discover and consume content on the web. We're a small team that has
the resources of a large company (Pocket was acquired by Mozilla in 2017) and
that means lots of opportunity to own projects from start to finish that have
tremendous impact on hundreds of millions of users, across many different
devices and platforms. Your role will fundamentally affect the success of
Pocket.

We share Mozilla’s commitments to transparency and privacy on the internet and
within that context are building a team to expand our data products in search,
recommendations, and content understanding. We deploy these products across
our Pocket platform as well as the Firefox browser, used by hundreds of
millions of people.

The machine learning team has two openings we're actively recruiting for. A
machine learning engineer to help us improve our privacy preserving
recommendation products, and a backend engineer to help us scale our
infrastructure and machine learning products. Both roles allow you to work on
privacy preserving recommendation system, a problem you can not work on
anywhere else. ;)

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/0c1301b91](https://grnh.se/0c1301b91)

Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/7bd67d631](https://grnh.se/7bd67d631)

------
karim88
GlossGenius | Remote Software Engineer based in South America / Central
America / Mexico | Full-time | Remote (must work EST hours) |
www.glossgenius.com | [http://bit.ly/gghackernews](http://bit.ly/gghackernews)

We are a dynamic and quickly growing team on a mission to disrupt the beauty
and wellness technology space. Every single day, you will help shape the
future of GlossGenius. You will be challenged both creatively and
intellectually as you take on important projects in an environment that
fosters continuous learning, growth and ownership. We're looking for
candidates that resonate with our mission "to help small business owners be
more successful and do what they love." If this sounds like you, we want you.

We make powerful software that’s helping beauty and wellness salons and
studios manage and grow their businesses through an integrated booking,
payments and marketing platform. We're fundamentally changing the beauty
industry and disrupting legacy software solutions with its affordable, elegant
and easy-to-use solution.

Looking for a mid to senior level Ruby developer based in South America,
Central America, or Mexico with 3+ work experience.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/gghackernews](http://bit.ly/gghackernews)

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Hiring Software, Mobile, and Cryptography
Engineers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA
| [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is a mobile-first stable cryptocurrency working to increase financial
inclusion in developing markets. Using a novel address-based encryption
algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers in a fully decentralized
way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies,
like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the
network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone.
For Celo's first product, we are working with organizations such as the UN
World Food Programme on a social payments and cash transfer app.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Hello from Celo - [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

------
evolyst_evan
Evolyst | Birmingham, UK| Senior Software Engineer (C#, Azure, Vue.js) | On
Site | Full Time | [https://evolyst.com](https://evolyst.com)

Evolyst are developing Lumien, a multi-channel cloud-hosted platform to help
organisations improve mental health in the workplace. We’ve worked with
leading universities and healthcare providers to develop the road map and
content, and now we’re putting together a world class team to deliver it to
customers.

Using the Scrumban process, we have developed software previously using:

    
    
      - C#
      - Xamarin
      - .NET Core
      - Azure Functions 
      - Entity Framework Core
      - Azure Cloud Services
      - Typescript
      - Vue.js
    

At Evolyst we’ve made award winning healthcare solutions for a number of years
but you’ll be joining us on our new adventure as we move into product
development. We offer flexible working hours [core hours are 10-4pm and
37.5hrs per week but we understand real life and will work with you to find
suitable hours]. We also offer regular company activities at the end of each
sprint and work in a relaxed, friendly environment.

If this sounds like a good fit for you and you’d like to help us make a change
to workplace mental health, feel free to pop an email over to me (Evan) at
evanharris@evolyst.com and I'd love to discuss it further with you.

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | Singapore | Full Time | REMOTE

I'm looking to fill two programming roles - both are full-time remote, but you
must be able to work at least 4 hours during Singapore office hours (ie. 9am
to 5pm, excluding weekends). You'll be doing remote pair programming during
this time, so you must have excellent English and a good internet connection.

Role 1: C++ / Objective C++ Programmer for Feather Apps - [https://Feather-
Apps.com](https://Feather-Apps.com)

You will help extend Google's Flutter library to run smoothly on macOS and
Windows. You'll also develop the front-end Flutter app in Dart, and the back-
end service in Java (Tomcat with MySQL database). Apply to: jobs@feather-
apps.com

Role 2: Java Programmer for Solar Accounts -
[https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk](https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk)

This is a client-server accounting application with SWT Java desktop client
and Java tomcat server. The focus is on security - it is the only accounting
software to offer end-to-end encryption of financial data. You must have
excellent object-oriented design skills. You'll be adding features to the the
SWT Java client, updating the website, and developing a port to Android and
iOS using Flutter and J2Objc. Apply to: jobs@solaraccounts.co.uk

------
dustinlakin
Popdog | Frontend/Backend Software Engineer | Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA |
Full-Time | Onsite

Popdog ([https://popdog.com](https://popdog.com)) is a technology and services
company focused on fixing core problems in the esports and live streaming
industry. Our technical team is working to build the backend of gaming to
support both our talent (Inlcuding Ninja, Shroud, LIRIK, summit1G,
TimTheTatman and many more: [https://loaded.gg/](https://loaded.gg/)) and
streaming/esports as a whole. We are looking for talented frontend and backend
engineers to work with us in Los Angeles (Santa Monica, CA).

* Frontend: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Webpack [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037..).

* Backend: Experience with Go, Python, Ruby or JavaScript (Typescript) [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0..).

All Available Positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/popdog](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi,

Do you have an email address to contact you to learn more about this
opportunity in regards to the back end engineer opening? Thanks

------
thejash
Sourceress | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Local or
Remote | [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader).

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at
one of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously
sold companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former
Chief of Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and intellectually curious?

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

Stack: Python, Django, AWS, PostgreSQL, Typescript, React

To Apply: email me at josh@sourceress.com

------
sniku
Load Impact | [https://loadimpact.com/](https://loadimpact.com/) |
Python/Backend Software Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | FULLTIME | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Load Impact is the world’s most widely used online load testing service, with
over 100,000 users from 190+ countries and over a million executed load tests
- Google “web load test"!

We are a small company but very experienced in developing applications for
performance testing and monitoring. We started out as a software development
consulting company way back in 2000, developing performance test and
measurement software for customers such as Nasdaq and the European space
agency. We wrote both hardcore, low-level networking software and high-level
web user interfaces and became quite good at both of those things. We pride
ourselves on understanding the lower levels of a networked application while
at the same time realizing how incredibly important UX is. In 2009 we took the
step and launched loadimpact.com, becoming a product company rather than a
consulting company, and we have never looked back.

Recruiting is ongoing. We will respond to your application immediately. If you
don’t have a CV ready, don’t create one, send us a link to your
Github/LinkedIn with a few sentences about yourself.

Apply here:
[https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/XoLcCyVr1x/DjangoP...](https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/XoLcCyVr1x/DjangoPython-
Senior-Software-Engineer) or send me an email: pawel@loadimpact.com

------
mebassett
Proda Ltd | Senior Engineers, Jr Engineers, Machine Learning, UX designers,
Data modellers | London | Full-time | ONSITE (remote possible)

Proda is an investor backed startup for the commercial real estate industry.
You know how most of the work in data science is cleaning up data? We automate
data cleaning for a particular problem domain within the industry.

We primarily use Haskell and Elm (with some python and javascript floating
around), AWS for CI/CD and production, and PostgreSQL. We're based in London
and hiring onsite and remote (if you're senior, experienced with remote
working, and in a nearby timezone).

* Collaborative, engineering led culture where learning is actively encouraged.

* We [try to do!] regular tech talks, sometimes with outside speakers, and encourage conference trips.

* Based in London, near the South Bank. But we're open to remote if you're not here.

* We're clear and upfront with our interview process. Contact me about the role and I'll let you know immediately.

* (For onsite UK) full zero-excess private health insurance with optician and dental cashback

* Flexible on hours and work-from-home as well

* We cannot sponsor UK visas, but we can start the process if you're a great remote candidate.

Interested? Contact info in my profile or visit our website at
[https://www.proda.ai/join-us](https://www.proda.ai/join-us)

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Senior Python/Django Developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship, Relocation assistance

We're a digital agency founded in 1996, building web and mobile applications
for a diverse range of well known clients with HQ in NL. Our team has over 60
professionals from around the world, who all share a passion for tech,
innovation and learning from each other. We are no ninjas or rockstars. What
we care about is growing our skills, delivering quality work and having fun
along the way!

We are now looking for like-minded people, so if you feel we could have a good
click, check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (+occasional WFH)

* regular fun events with the team

* travel costs compensated (if daily commute to office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

More info & our projects [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed...](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed=true)

------
wizrb47
React developer for US Refugee and Asylum Program | Washington, DC | full-time

If you would like to use your skills to help refugee and asylum seekers, we
are a 15-person team, growing to about 30-40 over the next year in the main
federal immigration agency. We are making sure that people all over the world
who are applying for asylum in the United States have fair and fast decisions.
We also support over 20 overseas embassies and teams that work directly in
refugee camps to support the applications of asylum seekers’ family members as
well as the most vulnerable in the refugee community.

We are using react and typescript on the front end, we write test first and
all our engineers work in pairs. We also pay well - most of our positions make
in the six figures and we have been successful matching salaries up to the
legal maximum. This is a pretty unique opportunity to serve your country and
an important mission. You must be a US citizen to apply and we find that the
most successful applicants have at least 2-3 years of software development
experience. If you’re interested, see the full posting here:

[https://jobs.codeforamerica.org/job-postings/1018-react-
engi...](https://jobs.codeforamerica.org/job-postings/1018-react-engineer-for-
us-refugee-and-asylum-program)

------
karthikksv
Dialbot | Full-stack developer | Remote (US only) | Full-time |
[https://dialbot.co/](https://dialbot.co/)

We’re a small, fully remote and self-funded company that helps sales teams
connect with prospects faster over the phone. Our customers use our product
daily (~10,000 calls/day) and give us regular feedback. Because we’re self-
funded, we avoid the hyper-growth of traditional VC startups, and we believe a
few people can accomplish a great deal. We validate before we build, work on
our own schedule, and execute on a focused vision.

This role is ideal if you like to work across the stack, routing calls through
our event-based SIP softswitch, displaying real-time call information in our
UI over WebSockets, or processing streaming audio for speech recognition. We
use TypeScript/Node.js, Ruby, React, and Postgres.

What we’d love to see:

    
    
      - At least 2 years of full-time engineering experience
      - Past work that shows you’re comfortable with both back-end and front-end
      - You like working closely with product and sales to drive customer success
      - You’re not afraid to say “I don’t know,” but that doesn’t stop you from learning
    

Please reach out at eng@dialbot.co, and feel free to include your resume, why
you’re interested, and anything else that’s relevant.

------
mpakes
Splice | Data and Growth Engineering, Product Design | New York, NY, ONSITE
and REMOTE (North + South America) |
[https://splice.com/](https://splice.com/)

Splice is a creative platform of tools and services that helps musicians stay
in the creative flow. Our products are used by a community of professional
musicians from bedroom producers to Grammy-winning artists to make better
music and to reduce complexity and self-doubt.

We're hiring for a range of engineering and leadership roles, particularly in
Data, Growth, and Product Design. See Greenhouse for the list of open
positions:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/splice](https://boards.greenhouse.io/splice)

Our technology stack is primarily Golang and Javascript (and Angular on the
front-end, but we work with a wide array of technologies. Our primary office
is in NYC, but we have a distributed team and are open to remote hires. We
also have a dedicated, professional-level music studio in our NYC office (open
to employees), and many members of our team are accomplished artists who
actively make music.

If you have questions, you can reach me at [my username] @ splice.com. I am a
hiring manager for some of the roles, and can connect you with other hiring
managers as needed.

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including front-end, back-end,
and DevOps. If you are always looking for things to improve and unafraid to
get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team. There will be many
opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and process as we
continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, ES6, Sass, Webpack

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply at [https://angel.co/predata/jobs/](https://angel.co/predata/jobs/)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | SREs & API Engineers | On-Site | Full-Time | VISA

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies.

Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users.

Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and
professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the price of
Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a
level playing field.

Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space.

We are seeking both site reliability engineers and API (Node) Engineers to
help us scale our platform and maintain our best in class infrastructure. Our
team members enjoy autonomy to execute their work, unmatched professional
growth opportunities on a global scale and cutting-edge technology stack.

Click the links below to learn more and if there are any questions, please
reach out to people@bitmex.com.

Lead Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/e5301f7f2](https://grnh.se/e5301f7f2) API Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
iiothn
Lockheed Martin | Onsite or REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://www.lockheedmartinjobs.com/job/lakeland/systems-
arch...](https://www.lockheedmartinjobs.com/job/lakeland/systems-architect-sr-
stf/694/11104334)

Systems Architect Sr Stf - Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) Architect

(Note: every other Friday is an off day!)

Are you ready to invent the future? The Future Enterprise Program (FEP) is
developing and implementing a transformational operations strategy to position
Lockheed Martin as the Aerospace and Defense leader in leveraging emerging,
digitally-enabled capabilities to lower cost, speed-up development time, and
create disruptive solutions to best serve our customers and stakeholders.
We’re bringing the 4th Industrial Revolution to every role in the company.

Our Build team needs an Architect to support program tasks, activities, and
stakeholders. For 2019 and beyond, the Build Team is tasked with setting up a
corporate infrastructure that allows individual pieces of shop floor machinery
to send and receive data securely from higher level data lakes.

Primary responsibility will include: • Optimize the design and development of
the IIoT architecture for FEP Build Team • Ensure architecture integration
between the FEP Build Value Streams and help set priorities • Coach and drive
IIoT architecture standards to support the evolution of the FEP vision and
strategy

More jobs:
[https://www.lockheedmartinjobs.com/](https://www.lockheedmartinjobs.com/)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

~~~
annw23
Do you have an email to send a resume to?

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA | [https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io)

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the hardware, translational expertise, and financial
support to execute on our mission.

We're expanding aggressively and are hiring across the org. In particular, the
ML team will be scaling and is seeking skilled engineers with varying levels
of ML experience, from junior roles for those with less time in industry to
more senior positions for those who have a proven track record of shipping
product. We offer competitive salaries, visa sponsorship, (unsurprisingly)
great health benefits, and a mission that you can be proud to describe to
friends and family.

If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in profile). I'm Director
of ML for the org and will personally respond to any questions you may have.

~~~
uhvardhan
Emailed! Please check. I am really interested in this position. My email id
is: uhv93@terpmail.umd.edu

------
Josh_At_Kyruus
Kyruus | Principal Software Engineer (Backend) | Boston, MA | Full Time |
Onsite w/ WFH option | Salary - 110k-150k + Equity -
[https://goo.gl/UuZ3T3](https://goo.gl/UuZ3T3) Technologies:
Python/Flask/Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Elasticsearch

At Kyruus, we're improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% under-booked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs? Our products are
web applications to help solve patient access problems in hospitals and make
healthcare more efficient.

We are humans helping humans expedite and enhance the patient journey, so
patients can get the care they need when they need it. Come help us change
healthcare!

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need Engineering support to
continue to build and improve both consumer-facing and enterprise-class
applications

Become a Kyruuvian here!! -
[https://www.kyruus.com/careers](https://www.kyruus.com/careers)

------
markwaldron
DigiFi | Sales Development Representative | New York City | $50k-$100k +
Equity + Benefits | Full-Time, Onsite
[https://angel.co/digifi/jobs/513717-sales-development-
repres...](https://angel.co/digifi/jobs/513717-sales-development-
representative) DigiFi is a SaaS technology company located in New York City
that provides software to help businesses make better automated decisions. Our
platform lets businesses easily use automated machine learning and rules
management to optimize critical decisions with no coding or technical
expertise required. [https://digifi.io](https://digifi.io) DigiFi is looking
for a super passionate, ambitious and motivated Sales Development
Representative to join our B2B Sales team in our New York office in the heart
of the Financial District! Our sales organization is growing and our inbound
and outbound lead generation is increasing significantly.

This is a key role in the sales process to help manage our lead lifecycle by
fostering new business relationships through outbound outreach. In this role,
you’ll have the opportunity to directly impact the growth of our business
through top of the funnel activities that directly contribute our
organization’s revenue.

You will be required to understand DigiFi’s product and to be able to clearly
articulate how we are changing the game for lenders to drive new leads and
help our sales team close deals. The ideal candidate is looking to grow their
career in sales and advance to an Account Executive role in 12-24 months!
Apply on using the AngelList link or with resume to info [at] digifi.io

------
leegonzales
Maxwell ([https://himaxwell.com/](https://himaxwell.com/)) | Senior Software
Engineers Full-stack/Backend/Frontend | Denver, CO | ONSITE & REMOTE Maxwell
is a successful seed stage startup, rapidly heading to our series A working
within a $2.5 trillion market for making home loans. In 2018 our platform
helped closed $11 billion dollars in mortgages and we are on a mission to re-
invent the modern mortgage.

We're looking for engineers who are kind, rigorous, curious, and mission-
driven who want to help disrupt and reinvent the modern mortgage. We strongly
focus on developer happiness, professional growth, and continuous learning.
Building out our API/Integrations team and Lender/Borrower app teams.

Our stack: RoR w/React/Redux running in Heroku and AWS. We are a Lean & Agile
team working to move solidly to DevOps in 2019.

Learn more [https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/engineer/full-stack-
engi...](https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/engineer/full-stack-
engineer/48339)

Submit an application at [https://jsco.re/2gipw](https://jsco.re/2gipw) Or
email lee@himaxwell.com

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE or REMOTE

Clover is reinventing health insurance by working to keep people healthier.
We're looking for seasoned engineers and data scientists to help us solve the
most complicated problem in the world: healthcare. We're using sophisticated
data analytics, custom software, and machine learning to coordinate care and
build a clearer model of our member's health and risk factors. We are on a
mission to help seniors and low-income members live healthier while keeping
costs down. This is an opportunity for those who want to be at the
intersection of health and technology and thrive in a collaborative
environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The right fit for us is someone who is passionate
about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A in August
2018 ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are on the
fast track to grow a powerful, mission driven team!

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Snowflake,
Kafka, Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

Our current technical openings: DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer,
Product Designer, Product Manager, and Quality Engineering Manager.

Our non-technical positions: Head of Sales, and Business Development Director.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://grnh.se/43037c332](https://grnh.se/43037c332)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) com and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
bkryskakHRS
HRS Innovation Hub | Backend Developer | Berlin, Germany | On-site | Full Time
|
[https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Jav...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Java_Spring_m_f_d/)

The HRS Innovation Hub delivers integrated solutions to the three business
areas of the HRS Group: Business Travel Solutions, Enterprise Solutions and
Hotel Solutions. Our international team is cross-functional and comprised of
experts in the fields of Agile Product Management, Software Engineering, UX/UI
Design and IT Operations. All products created by the Innovation Hub are being
hosted in the Amazon Web Services cloud and make use of state of the art
technologies such as Java, ReactJS, NodeJS, REST APIs and GraphQL.

Must have:

* Working experience in more than one company or more than two projects

* Strong competence in the development using general purpose programming languages - Java

* Experience with the development of web applications and related services served by Unix/Linux based environments

* Good understanding in designing, analyzing and troubleshooting large­-scale distributed systems

* In-­depth knowledge of operating systems (processes, threads, concurrency issues, locks, mutexes, semaphores, monitors and how they work

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite, Visa,
[https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest Framework,
React, Elm, Styled Components, Storybook, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators. Our flagship
product is simple incorporation in France.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for creative
developers to help us extend our product base and grow internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we started using Elm!),
staying close to the local community (hosting meetups, conferences)… Also,
Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership of the product itself, and we
commit their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* Lead developer: [http://smrtr.io/WTSz](http://smrtr.io/WTSz)

* creative front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* UI/UX designer: [http://smrtr.io/V4xy](http://smrtr.io/V4xy)

------
lizmjwoodfield
Goldman Sachs | Backend, Fullstack, Frontend Developers | New York/New Jersey,
Salt Lake City, Dallas | Full-Time | ONSITE and VISA

At Goldman Sachs Engineering, we build.

As a Goldman Sachs engineer, you’ll build solutions to some of the most
complex problems, creating transformational technologies and developing
systems that drive business and financial markets worldwide.

From automated trading systems to risk management techniques, data
architectures and distributed computing platforms, our developers and
quantitative professionals build and provide robust, scalable best-in-class
solutions to some of the most complex problems in the industry.

At Goldman Sachs, we offer our professionals the opportunity to work with
interesting challenges and influential leaders, while our team-driven culture
leverages and rewards individual talent. We look for creative collaborators
who evolve, adapt to change and thrive in a fast-paced global environment.

Skills & Requirements

-A software engineer programming in a complied language such as Java, C++, or C# or interpreted such as Python. Comfortable with core programming concepts and techniques (e.g. concurrency, memory management). -Enjoys working with algorithms and data structures (e.g. trees, hash maps, queues). -A keen interest and experience with machine learning libraries and techniques.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to contact you and learn and discuss more
about any of these openings? Thanks

~~~
lizmjwoodfield
Definitely! elisabeth.woodfield@gs.com

~~~
pydeveloper22
Thanks, I'll definitely reach out and email you soon.

------
recruiting_R2C
R2C | San Francisco | Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, Static Analysis Engineers
| Onsite, Full-time | [https://returntocorp.com](https://returntocorp.com)

Does the unearthly size of your node_modules folder keep you awake thinking of
rewriting your whole project without any frameworks or third party code at
all? Are you terrified of how much C code is on running on your machine right
now and randomly possessed with sudden urges to rewrite it all in new
programming languages like Rust?

We're a Series A funded startup comprised mostly of recent MIT and Stanford
alums who enjoy working on software to motivate developers to write better
code. We're focusing on building a platform to analyze and rank all open
source code - starting with npm JS - to call out insecure systems and
practices. With our diverse backgrounds in security research, developer
tooling, and consumer products, we’re uniquely positioned to change how
developers think about writing secure code.

We're looking for Static Analysis, Backend, Frontend, and Fullstack engineers
who are excited to work on a platform to analyze and measure code at
unprecedented scale. Help us create a movement to change the way developers
write software so that we can measure the security properties of code as it
proliferates into our society in places like robots, voting machines, and
self-driving cars.

Tech stack: TypeScript, React.js, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker

To find out more about R2C, please email minnie@returntocorp.com. Please
include a copy of your resume. R2C is an equal opportunity employer.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | West Los Angeles, CA and Santa
Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

While our main codebase is a mix of Java and Scala, we welcome experimentation
with language choices and have Haskell and Clojure codebases in development
and in production.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online at
[http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/](http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/)

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | San Francisco, CA| Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Engineering Leads & Software Developers (particularly
frontend folks!). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote, at the moment we're focused on adding some
folks in the home office. Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We
have a great team full of people that really value working closely with
product, customer-experience, and users. Lots of interesting problems to
solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Contact info's in profile.

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) / www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of its development
teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: backend (rust,
go, etc.) Frontend API(php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind,
litecoind, etc.), devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev
(react native), between others.

Here are the highlighted roles for February | Software Engineer Trading
Technology | Software Engineer, Backend Cryptowatch | Frontend API | Data
Engineer | Sr. Business Systems Analyst

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

At Arbor, we are uncovering nature’s inventions on an unprecedented scale.
Through our pairing of new computational approaches and high throughput assay
technologies, we are exploring the diversity of proteins to discover
bioactivities with impactful applications in therapeutics or sustainability.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)).

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of (sequence) data. We make heavy use of Python
and Google Cloud, among other technologies. You will be expected to work
closely with our incredible team of scientists as we push the boundaries of
discovery together.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend and ML engineers | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (13 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're
writing software that uses machine learning to convert text content into
video. We've found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing
teams from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting
search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling
technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer: using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. The
role is to take charge of the frontend part of the codebase, experiment, make
big changes, and establish an architecture that we can build on top of as the
frontend team grows.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D)

\- Machine Learning Engineer: specializing in NLP problems like document
summarization and understanding, topic extraction, and recommendation systems.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919)

~~~
theNJR
Ha, I’ve been building something very similar. I wonder if I could be helpful,
I’ve got a lot of people wanting a product like this.

~~~
nigelgutzmann
Send me an email! nigel [@] lumen5.com

------
CamilaTenzo
London | Full-Stack Developer |Phyton | ONSITE | Full-Time

Tenzo, a TechStars company, is a retail intelligence platform, delivering
insights to in-store employees in real time on their mobile device to improve
bottom-line performance. Using advanced analytics and big data techniques, we
improve performance across multiple levers, specifically focused on optimizing
labour, customer experience and forecasting demand.

As we grow, we’re looking for full-stack SaaS engineers lead to help our
company scale. We’re looking for someone who has the enthusiasm to help us
build new features, and the drive to deliver a high-quality product to our
customers. You should be able to seamlessly jump from back-end to front-end
development, and a machine learning background definitely helps.

In addition to understanding the core technologies, we are looking for someone
to help us shape the engineering team and overall company culture. Hackers and
hobbyists welcome!

Our overall stack is a Python/Django backend, with React/React Native on the
front-end, all hosted on AWS. We’ll also look for someone that can help us
think through business critical issues like security, reliability and
scalability.

Apply here: careers@gotenzo.com

[https://www.gotenzo.com/](https://www.gotenzo.com/)

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs | Software Engineer (Django / React) | Munich, Germany | ONSITE

We support corporates & early stage startups as partner for building digital
products. With our expert team lead by founders, CxOs & VPs of successful
startups, we cover the whole product development process – in-house. Our track
record of 6 co-ventured companies and 30+ happy clients in just 6 years is
proof of our expertise.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our team working on backend
applications with Python/ Django and/ or frontends with React.js.

What to expect:

\- An exceptionally talented team, led by experienced serial entrepreneurs
with a solid track record.

\- A clear vision to create an environment where people can be successful &
most efficient building tech products.

\- 100% responsibility for what you do & lot of room to grow.

\- A yearly budget of 1.000 Euro budget for personal growth.

\- Top notch devices also for personal use.

\- On-the-job coaching and regular, detailed feedback for your personal
development.

\- Yearly company vacation (We are going to Greece this year :-))

Feel free to get in contact with me (Co-Founder of Pure Labs) directly via
sebastian@purelabs.io. For more information about Pure Labs visit
[https://purelabs.io](https://purelabs.io) or
[http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io).

------
stevejackson
E-accent | Ruby on Rails Mid-level Developer | Australia | REMOTE | Full-time
| USD $60,000 (approx. AUD $76,000 plus superannuation)
[https://www.e-accent.com](https://www.e-accent.com)

E-accent is a long-running Ruby on Rails team with people in five countries,
aiming to bring light in the darkness of corporate software. Our projects tend
to be large, complex and interesting. Our core team works in Australia, the
Netherlands and China.

We’re looking for a mid-level Ruby on Rails developer in Australia willing to
work remotely. You should have a good working knowledge of rails, including
writing automated tests. You'll be collaborating with a small team of
developers online.

We offer:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails projects 
      - Occasional front-end work, typically React 
      - Remote work 
      - A small, friendly, supportive team 
      - An actual 40-hour work week 
      - No pair programming, and few meetings (just the ones we need) 
      - MacBook Pro and any other software/hardware you need 
      - Australian full-time working conditions: 4 weeks of paid vacation, a few extra personal days to use at your discretion, and the standard national holidays every year 
      - Yearly CPI salary increases
    

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, React, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Ubuntu/Mac, Ansible,
GoCD, Github, Rspec, Cypress

Read more about us at our careers page:
[https://www.e-accent.com/careers](https://www.e-accent.com/careers)

Please send your cover letter, resume and/or Github link to jobs@e-accent.com.

------
nickyped
Android Engineer (Junior to Senior level) | Babylon Health
[https://babylonhealth.com](https://babylonhealth.com) | London (or remote) |
Full-time | Kotlin/Rx/MVI

There are currently around 15 of us in London but as an Android Engineer
you'll be joining a smaller, cross-functional team made up of Android, iOS and
backend engineers. You'll get the chance to collaborate with designers,
product managers and healthcare professionals, tackling complex, exciting
problems on a daily basis.

We're passionate about our codebase and are always looking for innovative ways
to build fast. All our new code is written in Kotlin and we use an MVI
architecture with Rx and Dagger to help us write high-quality, testable code.
We currently have over 11,000 tests and counting!

As a team, we love to learn and often participate in Lunch and Learn sessions
with other Android developers and the wider tech community. For example we've
given talks at Droidcon London and Londroid.

We're big fans of open source; we use it in our products and prefer to open
source what we develop. We also support engineering teams with training and
get an annual, individual budget for reading materials and to attend
conferences anywhere in the world.

To apply, please send your CV to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/babylonhealth/29884d44-ff18-41b8-ac38-...](https://jobs.lever.co/babylonhealth/29884d44-ff18-41b8-ac38-4ad66a59f585)

Or get in touch with nick.pedersen@babylonhealth.com if you want any more
information.

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
stack

We're a boutique software development/consulting company based in Bangalore.
Currently, 10 programmers.

Our work depends on client and personal interests/ideas we care about. For
clients, these days we are mostly working on Elixir, React. Apart from client
work, we spend time understanding and exploring diverse topics and languages.
Sometimes these explorations lead to writings like compound interest[1] and
creating a visual primer on elixir streams[2], exploring FoundationDB[3], some
other times, it leads to discussions in ML or distributed systems, or readings
like Understanding Comics, Sapiens, or Art of multiprocessor programming. We
care about having colleagues with whom we can grow in our perspectives.

We built a distributed job scheduler in Elixir, a tunneling solution in Go,
TypeScript emacs mode (recommended at
[https://www.typescriptlang.org/](https://www.typescriptlang.org/)), a font
converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a remote debugger (in
JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more[4]

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please try
solving [https://www.activesphere.com/problems/regex-
gen.html](https://www.activesphere.com/problems/regex-gen.html) and write back
to us at career[at]activesphere.com

[1] [https://www.activesphere.com/compound-
interest/](https://www.activesphere.com/compound-interest/)

[2]
[https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream)

[3] [https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-
contention...](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-contention-
allocator)

[4]
[https://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](https://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

------
pkcsecurity
PKC | Huntington Beach, CA | Full-time | Onsite
|[https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io)

PKC is looking for a Senior Frontend Developer with experience in React. You
will be a critical member on our team of high-caliber, driven individuals. We
value responsibility, learning, and ingenuity. We will be asking you to mentor
our engineers and help them make wise decisions in our front end code.

PKC is a consultancy focused on helping visionaries achieve positive social
impact. Our mission is to “solve impossible problems”, which we define as
constrictive, coercive, and complex. We use our combined talent and creativity
to accomplish this for our clients.

Just a few of our benefits \- Monthly hackathons \- Challenging work in a
supportive environment \- Healthy work/life balance \- Professional
development \- Unlimited vacation \- 100% Company sponsored medical, dental,
and vision insurance for you, spouse, and dependents \- SIMPLE IRA 3% company
matching

To learn more about our company, please visit www.pkc.io. Or, if you're just
bored, checkout our "Choose your adventure" game that one of our hackathon
teams built recently at [https://game.pkc.io/](https://game.pkc.io/)

------
nsx147
PawBoost | Senior PHP Backend Engineer | Raleigh, NC | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full
Time

PawBoost is a small 5-person Raleigh-based tech company founded in 2014 that
helps owners reunite with their missing pets through web, email, and social
media. Bootstrapped and employee-owned. We take pride in our ability to stay
lean, profitable, and fiscally responsible while helping thousands of lost
pets every day.

PawBoost has an opening for a senior DevOps/Testing/DB engineer. The ideal
candidate has experience ranging from deployment pipelines, DB scaling, docker
automation, testing, general PHP/HTML work to identifying bottlenecks and
making things faster. The successful candidate will be a self-starter with the
ability to take ownership and responsibility for their role in supporting the
system behind the scenes.

Our Stack: AWS, Ubuntu, Apache, MySQL, PHP, Yii2 Framework, jQuery / Vanilla
JS / SASS, Docker

Requirements:

\- 5+ years of professional PHP development

\- Experience with PHP MVC frameworks (Bonus for Yii2)

\- Deep understanding of OOP/MVC principles and design patterns

\- Deep understanding of ORM, MySQL, queries and table structures esp with
relation to geo

\- Working knowledge of Git

Remote work ok, competitive compensation, solid benefits, easy-going team,
build stuff that genuinely helps people everyday.

If you are interested please send CV and Github link (if available) to
tim@pawboost.com

------
meredydd
Anvil | Developer Evangelist | Cambridge, UK | On-site | Full-time or Part-
time | [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

Help us fix web development at Anvil
([https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works))!

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
It's faster and easier than traditional web tools, but it's got all the power
of an industrial-strength language, ecosystem and tooling.

We're looking for someone with great communication skills, to show the world
how to build awesome things. You'll be building apps, writing blog posts, and
speaking.

It's rewarding work -- developers love being introduced to Anvil (our stand is
always crowded[1] at conferences!). Plus, there are all the advantages of an
early-stage startup: lots of autonomy, and huge impact.

[1] [https://anvil.works/blog/img/how-many-t-
shirts/crowd.jpg](https://anvil.works/blog/img/how-many-t-shirts/crowd.jpg)

We're bootstrapped and profitable, with customers ranging from tiny to
enormous. Find out more: [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer / Software Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto.

We have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (co-op to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on
software engineers who can wear multiple hats in an agile team within our
Enterprise Information Management group. We do DevOps & Software Development
to better manage our Big Data Lake and advanced analytics platform.

We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of
RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Why TD? We offer a great work life balance, and the opportunity to work in a
dedicated big data team of over 100 engineers.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Bias for default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Cloudera and Elastic (ELK) stacks
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, use email address in my profile.

------
eli
Python/Full-Stack Engineer | Industry Dive | ONSITE | Washington, DC

Industry Dive is looking for a full-stack engineer who is curious and
motivated to join our product development team. We use a variety of open-
source technology, and our core application is written in Django. We spend
most of our time building Industry Dive's main product — a series of business
news sites with an internal content management system — by adding new
features, fixing bugs and improving performance. We are also cross-functional,
so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other projects, including data
products, mobile applications, and devops. This job reports to the VP of
Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers.

More at [https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/full-stack-
engineer...](https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/full-stack-engineer/) or
I'm happy to answer any questions by email eli-at-industrydive-com

------
jhoon
Stripe - Financial Products | Software Engineers | New York, NY, USA | Full-
time | ONSITE

Stripe is the best software platform for running an internet business. We
handle billions of dollars every year for millions of businesses around the
world. One third of Americans bought something on Stripe in the last year.

Looking for all our open positions in San Francisco, Seattle, Dublin,
Singapore, and other locations? Head over to
[https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs).

My NYC-based team is looking for engineers to help us build new financial
products for Stripe users. You’ll work on problems that run the gamut from
frontend product development, to backend infrastructure, to ML engineering. As
you work in each of those areas, you will collaborate with experts in design,
infrastructure, and machine learning to build robust, polished products that
power the businesses of Stripe users around the world.

Apply here: [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/full-stack-engineer-
financia...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/full-stack-engineer-financial-
products/1495287) …or email me directly at (my HN username)+hn@stripe.com

------
sakagami0
1 point by sakagami0 31 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(February 2019)

Alice Technologies | Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers, Full Stack
Engineers | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[http://alicetechnologies.com/](http://alicetechnologies.com/) We at Alice are
currently in the forefront of scheduling for building structures. The problem
we made personal was the inefficiency (and lack of technological improvement)
in the construction industry and we aim to solve it by introducing high tech,
AI scheduling software to aid in planning and constructing real world
projects. We think this is a great problem to solve because no other tech like
ours exists. Where most other companies in this space focus on reporting, or
task management, we tackle one of the hardest parts, the scheduling itself.

Our space lends us to have to solve many interesting problems from
optimization, to modern ux flow, to graph theory, to fault tolerant services.
We are currently seeded with a total of 3M funding and are striving to make
our series A round. And we'd be happy to have more people on board before
dilution :).

To apply, email me directly at arno@alicetechnologies.com with Hackernews in
the title.

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | Senior iOS Engineer | Senior Android Engineer | Junior/Senior
DevOps Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite Full time

[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Backed by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAI4NYa8xCRLI3U)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAI4JKqoth5B9xJ)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAI4Lkm
--iIlF9j)

~~~
rolandal
Come work with us in sunny San Diego!

------
salfield
Wikifactory | Full Stack Engineer & UX Developer | Madrid, Spain (or Remote)

The products we use every day are ever more ingenious and complex. Yet today's
product developers rely on decades old collaboration tools which are no longer
fit for purpose. At Wikifactory we are building the tools to help people
develop better products together.

Over the next 6 months Wikifactory will be adding capabilities to enable users
of our existing collaborative design system to manufacture the products they
design together. This will involve creating software to mark-up design files
for solid models with PMI data for production, creating libraries of standard
components, and building APIs to integrate into the workflows of component
manufacturers. You’ll be part of a team working closely with cutting-edge
product designers, incubators, and manufacturers to understand their needs and
build tools which help them accelerate product development.

If you're excited about building the tools to empower the next generation of
product developers, you'll fit right in. Come join us and help build a company
accelerating the next industrial revolution!

For more details or to apply:
[https://wikifactory.com/jobs](https://wikifactory.com/jobs)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ & Qt Developers; DevOps engineers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, VISA | lumicks.com Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule
biophysics to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and
medicine to unlock new types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Rockefeller University, Johns Hopkins, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck,
Imperial College, and Pasteur Institute.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To support our
rapid growth, we're looking to expand our software team with:

* Qt/QML developers

* C++ developers

* DevOps engineer

Keywords: C++17, Qt5, QML, Python 3, and lasers :-)

Full job descriptions at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
bisceglie
Zendesk | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/view/?job=a3c838ff-
cf85-4701-ae...](https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/view/?job=a3c838ff-
cf85-4701-ae55-15b56cfbd25e)

Email is one of the most critical communication channels for Zendesk. Our
system sends and receives millions of emails a day and our customers rely on
us to keep the processing times fast and maintain high outbound delivery
rates. The email team is a core product group that does platform, operational,
and feature work.

About you:

* You are curious and love solving difficult problems

* You are mature, empathetic, and have strong communication skills

* Colleagues describe your code as beautifully clean, efficient, and maintainable

* You have deep experience with at least one dynamic language, preferably Ruby

* You know your way around relational and key-value datastores

* You have experience working on large-scale, business-critical systems

Some nice-to-haves:

* You have prior experience working on the front-end (React/Redux an even greater nice-to-have)

* You have ops experience and have worked with Docker and K8s

* You are familiar with email standards (and how they’re broken)

* You understand or have worked with SPF, DKIM & DMARC

* You have a Bachelor's (and/or graduate) degree in Computer Science or related

------
theriddlr
Sundog Media Toolkit | Full-stack developers | Bristol, UK | Full-time, part-
time available, visa sponsorship possible

Sundog is a toolkit for high end movie and television post production. We
develop cutting edge tools for the media industry, from our industry leading
cloud platform to machine learning image processing. Our customers are some of
the world's biggest broadcasters and Hollywood movie studios. Sundog’s
software helps get blockbusters to movie screens the world over, we are
recognised as one of the leading technology firms in the media industry and we
have even more exciting projects on the horizon.

We are looking for full-stack developers with strengths in some areas and
working knowledge in other areas of the stack. C++, PHP, MySQL, RabbitMQ, AWS,
OpenStack

[https://techspark.co/job/sundog-media-toolkit-
bristol-47-fro...](https://techspark.co/job/sundog-media-toolkit-
bristol-47-front-end-developer-full-time-and-part-time/)
[https://techspark.co/job/sundog-media-toolkit-
bristol-47-bac...](https://techspark.co/job/sundog-media-toolkit-
bristol-47-back-end-developer-full-time-and-part-time/)

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2017
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US
alone, transferring a sum of money 4X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a
way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the recipient can Deposit
them online by verifying their bank account instantly. Furthermore building
and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant verification and
disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what Stripe and Square of
have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile payments.

We’re Seed -> Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a small but great team
and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin Laws of Angelist thru
one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more ) i.e. this would be
a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
elliotmr
Bosch Engineering North America | Connected Mobility - Senior Software
Engineer | Novi, MI | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://www.bosch.com/internet-of-
things/connected-mobility/](https://www.bosch.com/internet-of-
things/connected-mobility/)

We have a small but growing team working on a diverse range of projects with
the common thread of connecting vehicles, to the internet and to each other.
We are enabling exciting new possibilities in vehicle functionality including
cooperative and remote driving, real-time data collection and monitoring,
predictive maintenance, automatic vehicle updates, and much more.

You would be creating software on embedded Linux-based on-board connectivity
control units. You would be involved in all aspects of the software lifecycle
including design, implementation, testing, deployment, and maintenance.

As an engineering service provider, our main asset is engineering competence,
so we work hard to ensure the personal and technical growth of all our team
members.

Technology Domains: \- Programming – Frequently: C, C++, Go – Sometimes: Java,
Python, Javascript \- Linux-based board-support packages – Yocto, Buildroot \-
In-Vehicle Networks – CAN, Ethernet, FlexRay, OBD, UDS, DoIP \- Internet
Networks – IoT Protocols, Web API Integration \- Wireless Technologies –
Cellular (LTE, LTE-M, 5G), Wi-Fi, DSRC, c-V2X \- Security – PKI Integration,
M2M authentication and encryption, HSM, Firewalls

Qualifications: Previous experience working on Connected Vehciel, M2M or IoT
software.

Contact: Elliot.Morrison-Reed[at]us.bosch.com

------
jaswilder
Microsoft Azure AKS | Senior Software Engineer | Redmond/Boulder |
ONSITE/REMOTE

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/kubernetes-
servic...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/kubernetes-service/)

We are looking for software engineers who are excited about containers, and
container orchestration with Kubernetes. Who also have a passion for building
DevOps tools that make it easier for people to build, deploy and scale their
software on the Azure cloud.

Experience with container runtimes such as Docker, Rkt, runC, containers and
how they are enabled by the underlying OS components.

* Experience with workload/container orchestration using Kubernetes or similar platforms.

* Experience with Golang.

* Experience with Linux.

* Experience with terraform or ansible.

* Experience with building, shipping and operating reliable, distributed solutions.

* Ability to engage in site-reliability engineering practices.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/590353/senior-softwa...](https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/590353/senior-software-engineer/job?mode=view)

Software Engineer: [https://industryuseng-ms.icims.com/jobs/590350/software-
engi...](https://industryuseng-ms.icims.com/jobs/590350/software-
engineer/job?mode=view)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineers, Data Scientists | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE
| Full-time JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and
continues to innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for
video delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Data Scientists, Data Analysts, as well
as Software Engineering roles across our data and media delivery pipelines.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. We
have about 80 employees scattered around the world, with about 15 software
developers all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small and
everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly. We recently
closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--all departments are
hiring. It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to
solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior HPC Engineer, Data
Engineer, HPC Engineer, Platform and Applications Engineer

------
gobrana
Doist | Web Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
oskari
Aiven | Site Reliability Engineers, Customer Success Engineers, Developer
advocates | Helsinki / Boston | REMOTE |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers)

Aiven is a cloud technology startup creating fully managed cloud services from
the best open source database and event streaming technologies.

Our cloud services allow our clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on the best open source technologies, and we're also active open source
contributors.

We're headquartered in Helsinki, Finland and can help you relocate here, but
we also have employees in other cities across European Union and United States
and welcome remote applications. We're now looking for new team members to
work on site reliability engineering, customer success and developer advocacy.

[https://thehub.fi/jobs/company/aiven](https://thehub.fi/jobs/company/aiven)
lists more of our open positions. Please note that while the site lists the
positions in Helsinki, many of them are also available for remote employees in
other locations across EU and US.

~~~
lizardwalk5
hi, do you accept applications for Customer Success Engineers working remotely
from the US? thanks.

------
mxpxrocks10
SecurityTrails.com | Lead Data Scientist | Remote, Full-time |
[https://securitytrails.com](https://securitytrails.com) \- email Theresa Loos
<theresa.loos@securitytrails.com>

We're looking for someone who is extremely passionate about security data.

Responsibilities:

\- Planning data projects \- Building analytic systems and predictive models
\- Managing a team of data scientists, machine learning engineers and big data
specialists

Tech stack: Spark, ElasitcSearch, BigTable, BigQuery

Description:

We are looking for a Lead Data Scientist to lead a technical team and help us
gain useful insight out of raw data as well as automate the creation and
retrieval of the data.

Your ultimate goal will be to help improve our products and business decisions
by making the most out of our data, finding creative ways to improve and
obtain new data, and helping to build out our incredible data team.

Responsibilities:

\- Manage a team of data scientists, machine learning engineers and big data
specialists \- Lead data mining and collection procedures \- Ensure data
quality and integrity \- Interpret and analyze data problems \- Conceive, plan
and prioritize data projects \- Build analytic systems \- Visualize data and
create reports \- Experiment with new models and techniques \- Align data
projects with organizational goals

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) |
Copenhagen, Denmark VISA provided | Backend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for Software Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension • Insurance – Health, Life,
Disability, Critical Illness, Accident • Performance related bonus • Breakfast
and Lunch • Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy •
Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc • Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups • Fruits and
Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

Apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)
or reach out to me on farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC & UK | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Director of Web Engineering | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/director-engineering-
london/](https://fueled.com/jobs/director-engineering-london/)

Director of Product Management | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
director/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-director/)

Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/account-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/account-manager/)

Lead Mobile Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-engineer/)

Product Manager | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/product-manager-
london/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-manager-london/)

------
bbarrett
AWS, HPC | Software Development Manager | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, ONSITE,
VISA |[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/795613/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/795613/software-development-
manager-hpc)

AWS High Performance Computing’s Engineering Organization is hiring Software
Development Engineer, Software Development Manager, and other roles
([http://boofla.io/jobs](http://boofla.io/jobs)). We work with some of the
most awesome customers in the world who do extraordinary things to solve some
of the most complex problems in science, engineering, and medicine.

Please come and join us! We're hiring in Seattle and Asti, Italy and will
offer relocation packages to the right candidates as well as attractive
compensation and an incredibly fun work environment.

Software engineering jobs in our group lead to really cool outcomes - you'll
get to use all that distributed systems knowledge and those parallel
programming skills to support something that'll really make history.

You can reach out directly to our HPC development team for more information at
hpcjobs@amazon.com if you have any questions.

------
cnatoli
IDS | Data Engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Local |
[https://www.ids.io](https://www.ids.io)

IDS produces AVMs (Automated Valuation Models) for the Australian property
market - essentially, we produce a price estimate of every residential
property in Australia by running machine learning algorithms against our
property database.

Opportunity exists for a data engineer to join our small, growing, well-funded
team in Sydney. Your responsibilities will include working on our current and
greenfield ETL platforms, productionising algorithms developed by our data
scientist, and developing APIs to expose more of our data and insights to our
customers. We work from home 2-3 days/wk, and spend the remainder of time
pairing/interacting/laughing/working at our York St offices. IDS offers market
relevant salaries and the possibility to participate in ESOP.

Stack is a mix of Python, Clojure, Scala, R, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
Redshift and a number of other AWS services (Lambda, Gateway, DynamoDB, ...)

Sound interesting? Email me at claudio@ids.io and we'll set up a casual coffee
chat.

Note: At this time, we are only considering Australian residents or those with
an existing right-to-work VISA for Australia.

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S15) | Burlingame, CA | Full-Time | REMOTE & ONSITE |
[https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

* Engineering Manager - build & lead a team on some of our newest projects. You should be just as excited to solve tough technical challenges & contribute to the codebase. * Senior Data Scientist - Python3 stack. Lead an exciting new data science project that can impact up to 45,000 companies. * Technical Program Manager - Program manage various projects that we have with one of our largest partners.

Tesorio is a high-growth, early-stage startup backed by some of the Bay Area’s
most prominent Venture Capital firms (First Round, Floodgate, Y Combinator)
and the world’s top finance execs (e.g. the ex-CFO of Oracle, the ex-CFO of
Yahoo, and the founder of Adaptive Insights).

We built software that applies proprietary machine learning models to help
manage a core problem that all Mid-Market businesses face: managing,
predicting, and collecting cash. As we’ve taken this solution to market over
the last 18 months, we’ve been able to bring on some great clients like
Twilio, Spotify, Veeva Systems, WP Engine, Rainforest QA, and many more.

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote (GMT+/\- 6h) | Full-time, permanent |
[https://aula.education/](https://aula.education/) | Full-stack JS, DevOps

We’re a remote-first team of 35 mission-driven people (14 nationalities!)
building a ‘Slack for education’: a university's digital campus that brings
together students, staff, and educators.

Open roles:

\- Senior Full-stack engineer (React/node.js). 5+ years of experience.
[http://bit.ly/FullstackEngineeratAula](http://bit.ly/FullstackEngineeratAula)

\- DevOps engineer (AWS/Docker/Terraform). 3+ years of experience.
[http://bit.ly/DevOpsatAula](http://bit.ly/DevOpsatAula)

Our engineering interview process is mostly async (and a bit quirky):
[http://bit.ly/AulaAsyncHiring](http://bit.ly/AulaAsyncHiring)

Tech stack: React, react-native, redux, microservices in node.js, docker, AWS,
Terraform, mongo. Read more here:
[http://bit.ly/AulaTechStack](http://bit.ly/AulaTechStack)

Company culture: no-ego builder mentality, collaboration and support, focus on
personal growth.

We would love to hear from you.

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Senior Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

[http://kipsu.io/1xc6](http://kipsu.io/1xc6)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with 3 - 5 years of experience to become a vital part of
our engineering team of 15 and help us build the next phase of our industry-
leading software platform.

What to expect:

• Design systems, select technologies, drive meaningful changes, and help
shape the culture as a key player on our team.

• Embrace DevOps not just as jargon but as a philosophy.

• A culture of learning and take a “no fear” attitude toward solving
interesting problems.

• Blameless sprint retrospectives with a focus on experimentation and
continuous improvement.

• Plenty of opportunities for leadership from day one as we scale.

• Reliance on OO principles and solid coding practices. Our stack includes
apps and services in PHP, Javascript / Node.js, Python, and Swift.

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/1xc6](http://kipsu.io/1xc6) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend, Frontend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or
Austin, TX | $80K to $150K DOE | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Happy
new year, y’all! Sales compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too
often, salespeople are forced to use unfriendly accounting software or to pass
around buggy Excel spreadsheets. At QuotaPath, we’re solving this problem in a
new way by creating a platform that’s built for salespeople, not accountants.
Our business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B (“B2BC”; think
Slack). Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The
demand for a product like this is intense and we’re working as hard as we can
to deliver features to eager users.

We’re looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development. If you’re
interested in having a huge impact on a small team, this is a great
opportunity. We’re well-funded, but we’re still only 9 people: 4 engineers, 1
designer and 4 others. I’m one of those 4 engineers, and I’m also the
technical co-founder. Please ask me questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we’re more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we’ll hear you. Like most startups, we’re
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and with plenty of ambition. We're looking for
generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world
problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | up to £95k + Equity

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(15 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
yugen
STORD | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.stord.com](https://www.stord.com)

STORD connects hundreds of warehouses through software to help companies
(including some of the top F500 and fastest growing startups) around the globe
better distribute their products at scale. We leverage a software-driven
network of 3PLs (3rd-Party Warehouses) to drive new flexibility and access to
a typically fragmented and slow-moving industry and to provide insights and
optimized distribution decisions to our customers. We're in the top 5 of
warehouse companies in terms of scale of space we access through our network,
and we warehouse more than $220M of product through our warehouses monthly.

ROLES:

\- VP of Engineering

\- Senior Rails Engineers

\- Systems Integration Engineers

\- Senior Front-End Engineers

\- Senior Product UI/UX Designers

We offer competitive salaries and incredible benefits (401k, incredible
parental leave, generous vacation allotment & more) as well as exposure to our
board and incredible investors (Susa, Dynamo, founders of ISS and Access
America).

Apply here [https://grnh.se/922234f52](https://grnh.se/922234f52) or feel free
to email our engineering team with any questions:
hiring.engineering[at]stord.com

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com/](https://www.visuallabsinc.com/)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close-knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. U.S. citizenship or permanent resident status is
required. Reply to jobs@visuallabsinc.com.

------
windyCity2019
HERE | Chicago, USA | Software Lead Engineer | ON-SITE | FULL TIME |
[https://www.here.com/](https://www.here.com/)

We are utilizing probe data collected globally (5 billon points per day) and
OEM sensor data from automobiles to detect map attributes using Machine
Learning algorithms in AWS. We are responsible for developing and executing
the full end to end automated pipeline to make map fresh every day! You will
be part of the wonderful small team (3 data scientists + 4 engineers) who
loves the challenges and who gets thing done.

Technologies: Java, Python, Java Script, Scala, Spring Boot/AngularJS, AWS,
AWS EMR(Spark/Hadoop), PostgreSQL

If you are interested in our job, please contact me at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seonyoung-
park-9b1b6421/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seonyoung-park-9b1b6421/) or
submit your resume to our job opening.
[https://www.here.com/en/careers/jobs/52584/lead-engineer-
sen...](https://www.here.com/en/careers/jobs/52584/lead-engineer-sensor-and-
probe-analytics-spa-team)

------
cpistorino
Shell TechWorks in Cambridge, Ma | Software Architect, Senior Software
Developer, Intern (UI/UX Design) | Intern (Full Stack) | Onsite | Shell
TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT campus in
Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside the
energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office consists
of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and field support
all under one roof. We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working
on challenging large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and
can differ greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual
analytics, optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
at: cpistorino@shelltechworks.com Available slot counts at the time of
posting:

1 x Intern (UI/UX Design) 1 x Intern (Full Stack) 1 x Senior Software
Developer 1 x Software Architect

 _

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA |Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Onsite or
Remote [US Only]

I work for Lumin Digital as an SRE and we are building a vibrant and
sustaining environment where creative people can do meaningful work. We are
building online banking software that allows credit unions to connect with
their members and compete with the big banks. Our core values are Trust,
Respect, and Boldness. We want to foster an environment where people feel like
they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the ability to take
risks and learn from failure.

As SRE number three, your job will be to help us engineer robust solutions to
rapidly configure, deploy and monitor our product in the cloud. Our stack
includes the following technologies.

    
    
        AWS
        Jenkins
        Python
        Node.js
        Kubernetes
        Promethues
        ELK
    

We offer

    
    
        Very Competitive Salary
        Health/Dental/Vision
        Unlimited Vacation
        Yearly Performance Bonus
        401k Match
        Free lunch per diem if working onsite
        Gym membership if working onsite
        Well stocked kitchen
    

If you are interested in learning more, send an email to
[careers@lumindigital.com] and mention Hacker News in the subject

------
dherbst
Warner Bros. Digital Labs | Backend Software Engineer, iOS Software Engineer,
Android Software Engineer, Ops Engineer, QA Engineer | Philadelphia, PA |
Onsite | Full time | wbdl.com

WB Digital Labs (subsidiary of Warner Bros.) is a fast-paced, innovative
development division working to build the next generation of video-enabled
entertainment brands. We are looking at nothing less than to shape the future
of media by combining our cutting-edge technology, design, and marketing
capabilities with the world’s most beloved and iconic brands (eg. Looney Tunes
& DC Comics) to build a portfolio of next-generation multi-media entertainment
services and delight fans everywhere.

Details at the below links for each position:

\- Backend [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165030BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165030BR)

\- iOS [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165571BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165571BR)

\- Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167765BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167765BR)

\- Ops [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167431BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167431BR)

\- QA [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165215BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165215BR)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built a suite of products with focus on analytics and rights management
around audio-visual content targeted at content creators, marketers and rights
holders.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - front-end (React and Redux)  
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems  
      - C/C++, Rust to help us optimize our algorithms
    

Remote is only available for US based candidates. For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly allowance for co-working or commuting
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | REMOTE | Front-end Software
Engineer

We're hiring one front-end developer (NodeJS, ReactJS, Typescript, PostgreSQL)
to join our team of 5 remote developers (incl. the engineering manager onsite
in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

We have paying customers and starting to get traction through pilot projects,
therefore looking for 1 new member to join our team.

Email jobs@portchain.com

------
jnHooper
Newsela | Full Time | ONSITE NYC, NY | React Redux Python Progressive Web Apps
Full Stack

We're a leader in the ed tech market focused on bringing reading skills to
students of all levels, and making teachers' lives easier! We are currently
used in 90% of all schools in the US serving 20 million students and 1.5
million teachers. (And we just moved into the New York Times Building, so
awesome views of NYC await you!)

We are incredibly mission driven, and passionate about helping teachers and
students all across the country. A good portion of our staff are former
teachers, and as a developer we even visit classrooms to see how our product
impacts kids.

We're rapidly growing Engineering and are looking for talented engineers to
join our diverse team. Our tech stack is React Redux on the front end with a
Graph backend, so we're looking for talented Web/Javascript/Python devs. We're
also actively hiring data scientists and QA people as well!

If you're interested in applying use this link
[https://grnh.se/6d73e4a71](https://grnh.se/6d73e4a71) or if you want to reach
out with some more specific questions shoot me an email at john.nissen-
hooper@newsela.com

------
jonburs
Jargon | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.jargon.com](https://www.jargon.com)

At Jargon, our mission is to build the most useful content management and
developer tools for voice platforms like Amazon Alexa and Google Assistant.

We recently completed the Amazon Alexa Accelerator (powered by Techstars), and
have an ambitious roadmap to take full advantage of the burgeoning voice
market.

We're looking to add several talented full-stack Software Engineers to work on
all aspects on our products, from the SDKs we provide to developers (such as
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-
sdk](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-sdk)) to the backend of
our unique Conversation Platform.

Experience developing for voice platforms (Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant,
Siri, Cortana, etc.) is a plus but by no means required.

If you're interested in having significant impact, building a lot, working
along experienced leaders, and shaping the voice industry, come join our
Seattle-based team!

[https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs](https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs)

------
danamkaplan
CircleUp | Data Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science | San Francisco,
CA | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)
CircleUp’s mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by giving them the
resources and capital they need. This is accomplished with our in-house
developed platform Helio [https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-
launch-of-he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
he...). We are working on challenging problems in information retrieval and
being able to develop an in-depth knowledge graph of all private consumer
packaged good (CPG) companies. We are mining vast amounts of data to
successfully rewrite the rules on how private companies are evaluated.

Our primary tools are Python3, Spark, Docker, Airflow, and AWS but we are a
small Engineering/DS team and always happy to hear new and impactful ideas.

We have open roles in Data Science and Data Engineering at:
[https://circleup.com/jobs/](https://circleup.com/jobs/)

Please reach out to mstockton@circleup.com for more information

------
jkaufmann
Disney Streaming Services | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://medium.com/disney-streaming](https://medium.com/disney-streaming)

Disney Streaming Services (DSS) is looking for a software engineer to join the
Product Operations Team. If you enjoy streaming media, are interested in live
sports and entertainment, or just want to join a fast-growing team that plays
an integral part of the revenue producing arm of a company, then our team is
for you.

DSS is a best-in-class media streaming technology company powering the
applications and services for NHL, ESPN +, and the soon-to-be launched Disney
+ . You would be joining a team that enables the business to create and
maintain digital subscription products to a growing marketplace. We're looking
for a software engineer to join our growing team to help build out our current
internal customer portal and stand up greenfield backend services to
accelerate the firm's revenue-producing initiatives.

Technologies include Java, Spring, AWS (SNS, Lambda, Dynamo), Node (.js), and
React. Experience in these areas is preferred but not required. Please reach
out directly to Jennifer.Kaufmann@disneystreaming.com

------
LiveLike
LiveLike | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://livelike.com/careers/](https://livelike.com/careers/)

\-- Who We Are --

LiveLike combines live sports streaming, an immersive technology experience
and a greater social community of friends & fans. We're creating a platform to
empower broadcasters to engage the next generation of audiences through social
and immersive experiences.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Front-End Developer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4189498002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4189498002)

Tech Lead, Mobile | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002)

Senior Android Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206222002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206222002)

Senior iOS Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002)

------
TaylorPhebillo
Mythic-ai | Senior Deep Learning Compiler Engineer | C++ | Austin, TX or
Redwood City, CA | Full-time

Mythic's platform delivers the power of desktop GPU in a single low-power
chip, supporting inference for large deep neural networks. Mythic's technology
is based upon an entirely new hybrid digital/analog flash calculation using
8-bit non-volatile memory arrays which has been under development since 2012.
This step change in performance brings in a range of new applications in a
broad array of verticals, including safety and security, autonomous vehicles,
VR/AR, robotics and media.

We are looking for engineers with very strong programming and mathematical
problem solving skills. Applicants do not need to have an AI background but do
need to demonstrate capabilities for robust software development practices and
an ability for creating solutions for challenging technical problems. We are
solving some unique problems that don't fit into a specific category so we are
searching for smart engineers from diverse backgrounds!

I'm personally a software engineer on the compiler team, but Mythic also has a
number of roles available, from analog compute to future-gen deep learning
research.

The Senior Software Engineer role can be found at
[https://jobs.lever.co/mythic-
ai.com/7ceeb85f-49dd-49fe-85ea-...](https://jobs.lever.co/mythic-
ai.com/7ceeb85f-49dd-49fe-85ea-00ccb92cfe2c?lever-via=bpB68BSjb5)

Other positions can be found at [https://jobs.lever.co/mythic-ai.com?lever-
via=bpB68BSjb5](https://jobs.lever.co/mythic-ai.com?lever-via=bpB68BSjb5)

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Lead Software Engineer (PHP/JS) - REMOTE We are looking for a
talented and passionate Lead Software Engineer to join our team.

In this role you will:

* Work on our PHP/JS stack (PHP, NGINX, MySQL, ES6, React).

* Collaborate closely with our Product Managers to streamline development and set the technical direction.

* Lead and mentor other developers, through code reviews, supportive feedback and by involving them in architecture and technical decisions.

* Balance the needs for updating the product vs. addressing technical debt.

Position is full-time, fully remote.

If you’re a genuinely nice person who is great to work with, respectful, and
who will put the team and our customers first, we’d love to have you apply for
a position with us. If you belong to an under-represented group in Tech,
you’ll find a welcoming culture that thrives on diversity.

We're a remote-first, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing company - thanks
to our impressive roster of customers. (We actually made the 2018 Inc. list of
the fastest growing private companies in America!)

Our leading data collection platform helps organizations collect, use and be
good stewards of the personal data entrusted to them.

To apply, go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com](https://formassembly.workable.com)

To learn more about us, and the team, go to
[https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-
jobs/](https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-jobs/)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | almost all roles and levels | SF, LA, Charlotte, London, Leeds
| Full Time, On-site |
[https://creditkarma.com/careers](https://creditkarma.com/careers)

Credit Karma is a unicorn (4B+ valuation) personal finance product that
champions financial progress for its members. I’ve been there for almost four
years and seen it grow from startup to powerhouse and it’s been the best job
I’ve ever had. We are hiring in each of our offices for SWEs and leaders and
we’d love to have you. I’m particularly looking for folks who want to join our
team in the UK in either Leeds or London to help us win our second
international market.

If you are interested in personal finance, machine learning, scala, react,
kotlin, beam, swift, kafka, typescript, or Google cloud and have a growth
mindset; boy do I have an amazing job for you.

Apply online or email me directly at matt (at) creditkarma (dot) com. I’m one
of our VPs of Engineering and lead international and other emerging verticals
and I’d be jazzed to help you find a great team. I’ll apologize ahead of time
if I don’t respond directly to everyone particularly new grads, the volume on
these posts can be immense :)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Want to revolutionize an industry? We're passionate about modernizing real
estate because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, SQL, TypeScript/ES6/JavaScript,
Node.js/Koa/Express, React, Jest/Mocha, Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- seasoned full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the
following: blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data
science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions (weakly held) about software architecture and
teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: jobs@reasi.com.

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India| [http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/) CertSAFE is a
software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development, simulation,
verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE features a
graphical development environment for a visual modeling language based on
dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and interactive testing
interface, an automatic test generator based on Satisfiability Modulo Theories
(SMT) solving, and more. As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to
apply your software engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse
areas, including programming language theory, graph theory, user interface
design, concurrent and parallel software design, and software test automation.
You will get to interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and
customers working on safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense,
transportation, medical devices, and other fields. CertSAFE is developed by a
small team with a Lean Kanban development process. We use a variety of
technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and AWS, and also
especially appreciate experience with functional languages such as Haskell,
F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc. Positions available include Software Engineer
(Bangalore, India), Software Quality Assurance Engineer (Bangalore, India),
and Product Specialist (Bangalore, India). Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions. The roles will require travel to Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days
to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance is available.

~~~
stonecharioteer
How do I contact you? I'm based out of Bangalore.

------
oneguynick
Blueprint Power | We turn buildings into power plants |
[https://blueprintpower.com](https://blueprintpower.com) Position: DevOps
Engineer | CONTRACT/FT | Entry/Mid-level

Location: New York, NY | ON-SITE/REMOTE |

Apply Now: nick_squared@blueprintpower.com

Responsibilities:

\- Oversee the installation of operating systems, network systems, software,
and hardware - Monitor system operations to detect potential problems \-
Implement network systems to support communication between all departments \-
Provide technical direction and guidance to team members on code improvement,
testing, and deployment \- Automate critical tasks using industry standard
toolsets \- Provide quality assurance review of new and existing software
products \- Manage hybrid container clusters - Entirely empty /dev/null
without error

Bonus points if you can also:

\- Impress us with your AWS, Docker, Python, Kubernetes, and/or PostgreSQL
abilities

Qualifications:

\- Previous experience in computer engineering, architecture, or other related
fields - Fundamental knowledge of networking, hardware, and software - CI/CD
Pipeline development and management - AWS or similar - Kubernetes production
and development implementation experience - Routing and networking

------
pmohun
Anthem | Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA;
Palo Alto, CA; Chicago, IL | Full-time, Onsite

Anthem is a Fortune 30 company that specializes in for-profit health insurance
and is the largest member of the Blue Cross Blue Shield Association.

As part of an ongoing push to rapidly grow our digital capabilities, we are
hiring talent to make our large volume of data useful to improve people's
health.

We are hiring software engineers into several teams that will focus on
building internal machine learning models for predicting health outcomes,
building blockchain based systems to improve security and transparency among
the healthcare ecosystem, and generally make healthcare a more modern
experience.

Put candidly -- this is a new group within a traditional organization that is
growing quickly and looking for top talent. There are more roles than people
at the moment and a lot of projects going on in this space. This is a great
opportunity to use the resources of a large American company and solve
problems at the complex intersection of technology, health, and regulations.

We currently serve 40 million members and just finished our best performance
year to date.

If you're interested, reach out directly to phil.mohun (at) anthem.com

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer - Backend, Senior Data Scientist - Analytics, Senior Data
Scientist - Modeling, Senior Technical Program Manager, Senior Product
Manager, Customer Success Engineer, Senior Data Journalist, Director of
Account Management, Market Development Manager, Senior Account Executive,
Chief Revenue Officer

------
ant_ria
Valital | Senior Django Developer | Montreal, QC | Full-time | ONSITE

"Valital Technologies Inc." is a Montreal based AI-driven start-up. We are
developing an online platform to accelerate the hiring of contingent workers
in confidence.

We are currently seeking a Software Developer who will join our growing R&D
team to facilitate the link with our backend infrastructure. In this role, you
will support and develop our backend system and integrate it with our machine
learning packages.

Specifically, the Software Developer will:

\- Integrate our Django backend with our machine learning engine

\- Update/modify/upgrade our backend, as well as make changes in our React
frontend

\- Setup/upgrade our AWS cloud infrastructure and suggest alternative backend
solutions offered by AWS

\- Prepare the integration of our application in collaborating with our
machine learning engineers and Data Specialists

\- Contribute in data analysis and feature design efforts

Qualifications

-Minimum 3 years of development experience with python

-Experience with Postgresql and/or MySQL, Git, Linux, Django and/or Flask, Celery

\- Experience with any of Jenkins/Travis/Circle CI

\- Experience with React.js or Vue.js

\- Knowledge of AWS cloud infrastructure

\- Knowledge of Ansible, nginx/sqlalchemy/scrapy is an asset

\- Comfortable with Docker and/or Vagrant, Node.js

If interested send us a note on jobs@valital.com

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

~~~
sime
Hi, are there any location and/or timezone requirements for the remote roles?

------
paulc
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

We're actively expanding and building out our tech stack as we implement new
processes and features. (Laravel/PHP/Mysql/Redis)

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Specifically we are looking for:

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

Mobile (React-Native/iOS) - Our mobile team currently builds and supports
client applications for our customers on both iOS and Android. We are seeking
an experienced mobile developer to improve our applications and the delivery
platform for them.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com, CTO CommentSold

------
maximegarcia
Cheerz | Paris, France | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.cheerz.com](https://www.cheerz.com)

Cheerz is the fastest growing company in the printing industry, used by
millions of users in Europe, thanks to its simplicity and innovation in the
customer experience. Cheerz, that's also >60 people from 14 nationalities
(French, Italian, Spanish, Austrian, German, Russian, ... and even Kazakh) at
the 2-floors-with-terrasse-and-view-on-Sacré-Coeur main office in the center
of Paris, and >50 people at our factory in the north of Paris. This year,
we're recruiting >30 new cheerzers at key positions. The engineering & product
team is 21 people. Tech wise, the backend services are on Ruby, Rails &
Postgres. Frontend apps are Typescript with React & Vue (legacy).

For my team of currently 6 people, we're looking for 4 new talented people:

* one Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby)

* one Junior Backend Engineer (Ruby)

* one Senior Frontend Engineer (React)

* one Junior Frontend Engineer (React)

Other openings:

* Lead Developer Android

* QA Engineer

* Head of Product

Details on all openings on
[https://cheerz.welcomekit.co](https://cheerz.welcomekit.co) and some articles
on [https://medium.com/cheerz-engineering](https://medium.com/cheerz-
engineering)

I'm the Lead Developer for Back & Front, feel free to get in touch with me at
maxime.g [arobaz] cheerz.com for any question.

------
jaredsilver
DataCamp | Full Stack Engineer (Growth Engineer) | New York City | Full-time |
Onsite

Fresh off a $25 million fundraise
([https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-millio...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-million-for-customizable-online-data-science-courses/)), DataCamp is
the leading platform for learning and teaching data science skills.

\--

Full-Stack Growth Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2SUnuae](https://bit.ly/2SUnuae)

Implement high-impact experiments across DataCamp's learning products to help
the company reach more learners. Work closely with a data scientist and a
growth marketer to prototype in production and achieve results that will make
your resume shine.

\--

Unbelievable perks: international company retreats, catered lunches, massive
L&D budget, full medical/dental, super generous comp (including stock options
& 401k contributions)

\--

This is a chance to play a foundational role on a super entrepreneurial team
within a rocketship company.

We're also hiring for a ton of other roles:
[https://www.datacamp.com/jobs](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs).

------
sdalezman
Product Engineer /Front-End Engineer | New York | Full-Time | Onsite | Intello
([https://intello.io](https://intello.io))

Come build the future of SaaS management at Intello
([https://intello.io](https://intello.io)).

We're the leading provider of SaaS operations solutions. By integrating with
existing cloud software and leveraging proprietary solutions, Intello provides
companies with real-time visibility into their SaaS spend, usage and
compliance. Enabling companies to save money on unused subscriptions, manage
the full-lifecyle of SaaS application, automate SaaS vendor compliance, and
user with intelligent SaaS operations.

We're looking for a Product-Engineer/Front-end Engineer to take ownership of
the Intello Dashboard. In this role, you’ll also have the opportunity to take
ownership of our front-end architecture, build large stateful applications,
and make complex data clear and actionable for our customers.

We use a combination of Typescript, Graphql, React, Apollo, and next.js

If you're looking to work with amazing people, really smart engineers, and
work on cool problems reach out to me: shlomo [at] intello.io.

~~~
brianpedersen
My name is Brian Pedersen and I have a associates degree in fixing boats.I
took a web development course at Rutgers and would like to start getting paid
to practice and learn more about coding.

I know html, javascript, and node js and would be happy to learn new langues.

I am willing to negiate on compensation

My email is brianlukepedersen@gmail.com and my cell is 9174057623

I would be ahppy to respond with my resume

------
eunix
Shore | Munich, Germany | React, Elm Developer | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.shore.com/en/jobs/](https://www.shore.com/en/jobs/)

Shore is the leading provider of cloud-based business solutions for small and
medium-sized companies. Our innovative, user-friendly software lets our
customers run and grow their business with ease.

We love good code, testing the limits of what's possible in the browser,
learning new things and having some fun working in an international team.

We build amazing features with Elm and Web Components and love functional
programming concepts.

We develop amazing and stable features in an agile environment.

Your Tasks

Develop functional and appealing JavaScript applications with focus on
usability and test them across multiple browsers, platforms and devices Use
modern technologies and JavaScript-Frameworks to develop our product Build
reusable code for future use Help us taking our UI/UX to the next level Stay
up-to-date on emerging technologies Develop and implement application concepts

Your Profile

You have 3-5 years of web development experience You have good knowledge of
React and Redux or a comparable web framework and consider yourself a quick
learner You are excited about working with Elm in production You are
experienced or comfortable with JavaScript, HTML and CSS You like trying out
new things in order to improve the experience of the user You want to work in
a highly skilled and international team of devs who have a passion for good
frontend experience You are comfortable with relocating to the beautiful city
of Munich

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its small low-latency C++ team.
We have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges
around the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack
which runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user
acquisition metrics, or building software for a faceless third party -
everything we build is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over
150 billion dollars worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated
manner. You should be familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware
to its limits, and not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial
experience is necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-
De...](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-Description-
Trading-systems-developer.pdf)

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York,
NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
inico
Embleema (Techstars Alchemist '18) | VP of Engineering | Chelsea, New York
City, NY | ONSITE | [https://www.embleema.com/](https://www.embleema.com/) |
Full-time

We're on a mission to put patients at the center of clinical research and
accelerate the availability of new treatments to un-treated patients with rare
diseases. To do so, we help patients reclaim control of their medical data,
connect directly with research studies and be compensated for sharing their
data.

We raised our Series A-1 and are part of Techstars & Alchemist blockchain
accelerator. We closed a deal with the leading pharmacy software provider in
Europe, enabling us to deploy our system and tokens in France through 9,000
pharmacies, reaching up to 30 million patients. We also signed contracts with
2 global pharma companies and the leading cancer treatment center in Europe
and are also collaborating with Harvard Medical School and George Washington
University.

We’re looking for a VP of Engineering to become the leader of our engineering
team. You will collaborate with the founding team to co-create the product
strategy and work side-by-side with engineers to support the technical
execution of our projects. You will manage a team of 5 engineers today,
growing to 10 in one year. The team is globally distributed. We’re looking for
someone who likes to solve big and meaningful problems and has 5-10 years of
software engineering experience. You need to have a deep interest for digital
health and healthcare data. Good knowledge of Node, React and/or React Native
is a big plus but there’s still plenty of flexibility in our stack choices.

Contact: join.us at embleema dot com - Questions welcome!

------
ruffrey
AQUAOSO Technologies | Full Stack or GIS Developer | salary and equity |
Folsom, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE

We are building a water resilient future through advanced technologies for the
agricultural economy, starting in California. So far we have an impressive
enterprise client list that is growing quickly. Our customers make smarter
financial and water decisions because they have access to a lot of clean,
relevant information, in a single place.

At AQUAOSO we combine water law expertise with big data, GIS, and machine
learning - then try to package things up in a simple UI. Our team has a lot of
fun, we move very fast, and we all have a stake in the company's success.

As a public benefit corp, we recognize there is a social component to water,
and we have flexibility to make decisions that democratize access to
information - even if it isn't immediately profitable.

We need to continue building a team with deep expertise in GIS / mapping
(esri, postgis, geoserver), big data (geopandas, golang, python), REST API
design (node/express/swagger/mocha), job processing (beanstalkd), and UI
(React). If that sounds enticing, contact me - jparrish@aquaoso.com /
GitHub.com/ruffrey

------
lylepstein
Tatari | Engineers | Toronto | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.tatari.tv](https://www.tatari.tv)

Tatari combines old-school TV advertising with modern tooling and analysis. We
build software to automate and improve our media buying operations, and we
develop novel statistical analyses to make TV advertising as measurable as
digital advertising for our clients, displayed via a beautiful dashboard. Lots
of data, wrangled via Python and TypeScript.

We're currently ~35 people, profitable, and growing our business like crazy.
We're building out our Toronto office in addition to our existing San
Francisco and Santa Monica teams, due in no small part because it's a great
city (I moved back here specifically to start this office because I love it
here, even the snowy winters).

We have roles open for senior Backend and Frontend engineers, as well as some
more jack-of-all-trades positions for a client-facing engineer, and an
internal tools engineer.

More details at
[https://www.tatari.tv/careers](https://www.tatari.tv/careers). Please email
hn@tatari.tv directly with your resume or questions!

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning / NLP
Engineer | ONSITE [Remote-US OK], FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha is the fastest way to learn about your future customers. We are a SaaS
platform that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. Our customers use us to identify great opportunities,
throw out poor or disastrous concepts, and refine their ideas. Alpha users ask
plain English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not
weeks or months. We're currently looking for both full-stack software
engineers and ML/NLP specialists.

We spend a ton of time thinking up new ways to automate and speed up
organizational learning. If that sounds exciting to you we encourage you to
apply!

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js -
AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers). Feel free to also
direct questions about the roles to yair [ at ] alphahq.com

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures
and recently announced partnerships with Walmart and Softbank Robotics in
Japan.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Machine Learning Engineers (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* C++ Qt Developer

* Robotics Software Engineers (Jr, Mid, & Sr levels)

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Software Test Automation Engineers

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, unlimited vacation
for exempt positions.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen,
onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

This is an exciting time to join Twine. Our product is new to market and we
are iterating fast.

Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-easy-saving-
investing/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-easy-saving-
investing/id1292080056?mt=8)

Our current open roles:

Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, QA Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Senior Product Manager,
Senior Product Designer, Partnerships Manager, Product Marketing Manager, Head
of Lifecycle Marketing, Recruiter

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. Our culture is driven by
sharing, learning and iterating together.

Feel free to directly get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at nahyun@twine.com.
Let's chat!

------
aronasorman
Learning Equality | Python & Full-Stack web developers | San Diego | ONSITE
(preferred) or REMOTE | Full-time

We’re a cross-disciplinary team who believe in the transformative power of
access to education. Our software is open-source, our organization is a non-
profit, and our primary beneficiaries are in underserved communities such as
rural schools, community centers, and refugee camps all over the world [1].

We are looking for Full Stack engineers to support the development of two
open-source, Python- and Javascript-based applications:

\- Kolibri [2], our web app which is designed for use in low-resource and low-
connectivity contexts. Kolibri is available in dozens of languages, and
specially designed to provide access to curated and openly licensed
educational content and powerful tools for pedagogical support.

\- Kolibri Studio, our cloud-based app which gives users full control over the
organization of their educational materials. Using this content curation
system, anyone can explore pre-organized libraries of open educational
resources, and bundle, tag, differentiate, re-order, and distribute their
contents offline as custom channels to Kolibri.

If you care about education and you know your Python and JS, we want to talk
to you! Apply at [https://grnh.se/dd40b1ab1](https://grnh.se/dd40b1ab1)

[1] [https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/)

[2]
[https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri](https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri)

------
spidaman
Fastly | Senior SRE - Edge Cloud | London, Madrid, Stockholm or EU Remote |
[https://www.fastly.com/](https://www.fastly.com/)

Fastly is building up the team that owns managing change on its world wide
bare metal infrastructure. We are operationally minded software developers
programming in Go and Ruby to orchestrate the application software updates and
configuration changes as fast as safely possible and automation around our
infrastructure lifecycle. The SRE team partners with application developers
and operations engineers around the world and need to grow the team in the UK
or Europe. Fastly has offices in London, Madrid and Stockholm but our team
also welcomes applicants from throughout the UK, Sweden, Spain and the
Netherlands who are experienced with home office remote work.

If you are looking to join a rapidly growing business with exciting technology
and wonderful, diverse people, hit me up and apply here
[https://www.fastly.com/about/jobs/apply?gh_jid=1523951](https://www.fastly.com/about/jobs/apply?gh_jid=1523951)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, San Jose, Toronto | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions:

1) Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

2) Frontend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | SRE and Distributed Systems Engineer | Full Time | London, UK
| Onesite / Remote | [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems for a distributed peer-to-peer serverless messaging system, then do
consider join us. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each
day read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8).

We are currently looking to grow our engineering team with the following on-
site in our London or remote (commutable to our office when necessary) roles:

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.ably.io/o/site-reliability-
engineer](https://jobs.ably.io/o/site-reliability-engineer)

\- Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-
engineer-1](https://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-1)

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health
([https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/))
| New York, USA | Full-time We are looking for a Software Engineer to help us
scale our data product across data collection, normalization, and modeling
efforts. A best-in-class ETL pipeline is core to our ability to build a great
product and have a meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past
experience in working with data at scale (e.g., Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop,
Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Check
out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
studitemps
Studitemps | Cologne, Germany | Frontend Engineer | ONSITE | Part to full-time

Studitemps helps students earn money, gain work experience and get their
career starts while they are completing their university degree. It was
founded by former students in 2008 in Cologne, Germany. Our goal is to bring
job flexibility and fulfillment to our users. We are currently the largest
student personnel service provider in Germany.

Our four self-organised scrum teams develop in-house applications and a job
platform to improve the processes for the students, companies and our own
employees.

We are now looking for a Frontend Engineer for our Jobmensa team for to
conceptualize and development in CSS, HTML, JavaScript, and Vue.js. You can
find the job offer here: [https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/frontend-
engineer/](https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/frontend-engineer/).

Don’t hesitate to ask if you have questions. We are looking forward to meeting
passionate candidates who want to have the freedom and time to innovate and
build high quality products. You can directly contact me at :
marieke.saad@studitemps.de

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$40B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior front-end or full-stack
developers to join my Media Cloud team, part of our Employee Experience
Technologies group, in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile
development team to develop interactive multimedia features and more for
Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are TypeScript (with React/Knockout), HTML/SCSS, and
Python, but you'll also end up touching plenty of other programming languages
including Kotlin, Java, etc. We are looking for candidates with 5-10+ years of
full-time paid software development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we
cannot sponsor new H-1Bs or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need
to be a US citizen or permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or
equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA | Full-Time | On-Site |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding more
positions to our team:

 __Senior /Principal Software Engineer Stack = (Angular, Python, AWS, big
data, docker, k8s, MongoDB, git, etc)

 __Director of Customer Success

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth, amazing
customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
seanfmcdonnell
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
       Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
       Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
       Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
       Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
       Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
       Security assessments or evaluations
       DB Server administration
       Scripting languages (bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
       Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
       Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
       Strong customer focus - we bend over backwards for our customers and you need to do the same
       Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
       Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/)

We are not rockstars or ninjas. We are a team of friendly and passionate
software engineers, product owners and designers building outstanding web and
mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from 1-person startups to
Fortune 500 companies. We take a collaborative and product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and solving
our clients' problems so that they can focus on what they do best - better.

\- Lead Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer)

\- Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-bangkok)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
jasonrchaves
Epirus | Software, Firmware, Mechanical, Electrical engineers | Los Angeles |
Onsite | Full-Time

Epirus is a venture-backed startup specializing in agile development of
advanced defense systems. Our team combines decades of aerospace & defense
experience with Silicon Valley innovation in order to address 21st century
threats, such as drones and other asymmetric technologies.

Our office is in Los Angeles, and we're a team of hardware and software
engineers with backgrounds split between aerospace/defense and Silicon
Valley/startups. We’re building some of our own hardware and working on
solving really hard problems in RF engineering, embedded systems, computer
vision/machine intelligence, and algorithmic control. We are lucky to have
amazing support and funding from 8VC and are growing quickly.

We're hiring Hardware Engineers (Firmware, FPGA, RF, High-Power, and Antenna
Design) and Software Engineers (Machine Learning, Computer Vision).

Learn more at
[https://www.epirussystems.com/careers](https://www.epirussystems.com/careers).
If you want to apply, email your resume to careers@epirussystems.com.

------
carbonblack_inc
Carbon Black | Waltham, MA; Boston, MA; Boulder, CO; and Hillsboro, OR |
Onsite or Remote in the USA for select positions |
[https://www.carbonblack.com](https://www.carbonblack.com)

Carbon Black (NASDAQ: CBLK) is a leading provider of next-generation endpoint
security delivered via the cloud. We consolidate prevention, detection,
response, threat hunting, and managed services into a single platform with a
single agent and single console, making it easier for organizations to achieve
better protection. More than 4,600 global customers, including one-third of
the Fortune 100, trust Carbon Black to keep their organizations safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-black](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-
black)

To see all of our open roles:
[https://carbonblack.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Life_at_Cb](https://carbonblack.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Life_at_Cb)

Note: Carbon Black does not offer visas at this time.

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time |

ETFLogic is a fintech data analytics and quant tools company. We help our
clients - ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, RIAs, FA and Corporates - make better
investment decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs
hold in excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to
reach $30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and
complexity in the ETF landscape.

We empower ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood”
and gain an edge in investment trading decisions. We are building quantitative
tools, analytics and trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets.

Some of our key areas of focus are in intraday fair-value pricing, portfolio
construction and optimization, fixed-income pricing and factor analysis. Prior
experience in any of these areas is preferable.

Our tech stack is JS, React, Python, AWS, kdb+/q

We are currently a team of five and looking to expand. We are well funded with
a strategic VC.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
dtip
Old Reliable | Software Developer | Full-time | Remote (UK Applicants ONLY) |
£50-80k + Bonus | [https://oldreliable.tech](https://oldreliable.tech)

Old Reliable is a remote-first software consultancy and development house
working in the climate change space. We're a startup working with large inter-
governmental organisations to do our part towards climate change mitigation
and adaptation.

We offer flexible working in a laid-back environment. You’ll manage yourself
and be responsible for the delivery of a project from start to finish. You’ll
need to be open to learning & applying new technologies and not afraid of
figuring things out as you go. You’ll probably be working on a new project
every few months.

Currently recruiting:

\- C++ Developer familiar with cmake & C++ best practices

\- Expert Javascript developer: someone who doesn't mind getting their hands
dirty sorting out some old JQuery

\- Backend Developer: a generalist with expertise using Java, C++, Python,
SQL, Bash, and Linux. A little Fortran wouldn't go amiss, but certainly isn't
a hard requirement. An interest in space & physics is a plus!

For more info: hn-mar2019@oldreliable.tech

------
jbarrettcapone
Capital One | Many roles, Senior/Lead Engineer in particular | Wilmington DE
(for my teams) and other locations in general | ONSITE | FULL TIME

We are looking for a lot of engineers at Capital One. I am a hiring manager
for a couple roles in Wilmington DE in our bank side of the business.

In particular I am looking for a lead or senior engineer with preferably some
experience in search technologies and more backend engineering. Our current
stack for this system is node.js, react, graphQL, elasticsearch, Postgres, all
in AWS with push button deployment. This is a full stack role since in Capital
One if you build it you own it.

I have another lead role to be a part of a team that does full stack
development as well with projects ranging from specialized Kabana plugin
interfaces on-top of call center transcriptions to implementing white paper AI
methods for Voice Biometrics.

We have a lot of open positions at Capital One and we are not your typical
bank, our AWS footprint is impressive and how we have worked to operate as a
technology first company in a regulated environment has been progressive. I am
happy to talk about Capital One in general as well.

email me jeffrey.barrett@capitalone.com

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Software Engineer | ONSITE Berkeley, California | Full-Time |
[https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Quant hedge fund co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon
Group combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on
scalability and risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the
forefront of the finance industry.

At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of machine
learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the problem of
financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual events
within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/7af8f796-e956-4438-8607-ebc63b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/7af8f796-e956-4438-8607-ebc63b9c2d2f?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

Other: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | PostgreSQL Database Administrator (DBA) | Full time | Malaysia

We are seeking a driven, proactive, and highly-experienced PostgreSQL Database
Programmer/Administrator. You will plan, install, and maintain database
systems to ensure the integrity and seamless flow of information for our high-
traffic binary options trading platform. This also includes writing and
reviewing code for the database systems.

Experience as a Postgres DBA, with advanced hands-on knowledge of:

● Database Setup, Security, Replication, Performance Tuning, Disaster
Recovery, SQL, and Stored Procedures.

● Experience with database testing tools such as pgTAP.

● Experience with data extraction and reporting for data warehouse/cube.

● Knowledge of Linux system administration, including configuration and
automation tools such as Chef as well as Shell scripting is preferred.

● Knowledge of scripting language and Perl, in particular, is a plus.

● Experience with Multidimensional Expressions (MDX) is an advantage.

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com. We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
otterley
AWS Professional Services | Cloud Infrastructure Architects, DevOps Architects
| Worldwide | Onsite/remote + travel | Full time

AWS Professional Services ([https://aws.amazon.com/professional-
services/](https://aws.amazon.com/professional-services/)) is a global team of
experts employed by AWS to help businesses achieve their desired outcomes in
the AWS Cloud. Using both our Cloud Adoption Framework and our internal best
practices, we partner with our customers to help them both migrate their
existing workloads into AWS and modernize their workloads towards a more well-
architected design.

AWS Professional Services is organized across solution practices, technology
practices, and industry practices (verticals). Hundreds of positions are
available.

For most positions, because we work so closely with our customers, travel up
to 50% is often required.

You can find our open positions and apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=professional+se...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=professional+services)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, Docker, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * Senior Python Developer
      * Senior Engineering Manager, Link Mobile
    

See and apply to roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

If you have questions about our smart cities engineering work, feel free to
reach out to me at matt.joseph [ at ] intersection.com

------
anthonygclark
Analytical Space, Inc. | Communications Engineer(s) (RF/SDR, Optical) | Onsite
| Cambridge/Boston, MA | Full Time | Relocation - Yes | Visa - Maybe

We're looking for a some communications engineer(s) to increase our In-Orbit
Satellite (cubesat) networking capabilities as well as design new
communications components for future missions. Specifically, people that can
design and implement end-to-end RF communications pipelines (modem, encoding,
error correction, etc) on common SDR platforms such as Analog Devices AD9xxx
series, Ettus E310, or similar. GNURadio experience is a plus. We're also
interested in Optical Communication engineers to increase both our in-space
and ground based optical communcation teams. Strong EE fundamentals and domain
knowledge required as you'll be working with mission-critical components.
Would be willing to talk if you might not think you're a perfect fit but are
interested and can do some SDR or optical stuff.

Quick-Search Terms: Xilinx, SDR, Space, Satellite, Cubesat, Comms, Optical, RF

Please reach out anytime via anthony.clark@analyticalspace.com (Lead Flight
Software Engineer)

------
fixed
StocksDigital | Python (Django) Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE or
REMOTE | Full-time or contract |
[https://www.stocksdigital.com/](https://www.stocksdigital.com/)

We're building a new publishing, programmatic advertising and analytics
platform, and are expanding our team.

An ideal candidate is somebody very experienced with Django who is interested
in learning more about data science, analytics, etc - we have lots of
interesting work in the pipeline. Our development practices are very mature,
the team are technically focussed but also very connected with business
decisions as the platform shapes other functional parts of our organisation.

You'll be working directly with me (the CTO) in a small developer team, so I'm
happy to answer any additional questions if you contact me on the email in the
URL below.

You can read more about the position and how to apply here:
[https://www.stocksdigital.com/careers/#senior-python-
django-...](https://www.stocksdigital.com/careers/#senior-python-django-
developers)

------
arbitraryy
Blueprint Power | We turn buildings into power plants |
[https://blueprintpower.com](https://blueprintpower.com) Position: Front-end
focused Full-stack Engineer | FT | Entry/Mid-level Location: New York, NY |
ON-SITE |

Apply Now: nick@blueprintpower.com

Responsibilities:

\- Work in an Agile, collaborative environment to understand requirements,
design, code, and test innovative applications, and support those applications
for our highly valued customers. Learn about our business to help bring value
to our customers and our internal users - Collaborate with the whole team to
build high quality, maintainable software - Design, implement and test new
features - Ask questions before you get stuck - Contribute to every layer of
our application, from the browser to the database - Increase your skills by
learning new technologies - Use your experience to help the whole team get
better

Bonus points if you can also:

\- Impress us with your AWS, Docker, Python, Kubernetes, and/or PostgreSQL
abilities

Qualifications:

Spent the last 4+ years developing high-quality software (source control,
software requirements, architectures, automated tests, CI/CD). - Can
contribute to production multi-endpoint integration applications, with a focus
on front-end, but is also comfortable digging into the back-end - Maintain
existing codebase and implement new features and further improve and define
our customer-facing UI/UX - Demonstrated history of scaling, optimizing and
securing web applications for desktop and mobile cross-browser compatibility
and performance - Speaks React, React Native, Redux, HTML, SCSS/CSS, modern
JavaScript, Jest, HTTP, Python, and SQL with ease.

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Senior Software Engineer, Backend/Frontend/Fullstack | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | $120k to $180k + equity

\----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. We are well funded by
Trinity Ventures, Shasta Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in
February 2018 and have been overwhelmed by the positive response.

\----

Our Tech Stack

* Client Side: React, Redux, Backbone, Webpack, vanilla Javascript for SVG layout, rendering, and styling

* Server Side: Node.js with Express for API and server side rendering, various distributed node.js microservices

* Infrastructure on Google Cloud: App Engine, Firebase, PostgreSQL, Stackdriver

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup, and a flexible work life. We are current
5 engineers and 15 total employees. Our office is in San Francisco's Mission
District. Please send an email to ben@beautiful.ai with "WHOISHIRING" in the
subject line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and
relevant experience.

------
buffalogrid
BuffaloGrid | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com](https://buffalogrid.workable.com)

BuffaloGrid is on a mission to bring mobile power and internet to the next
billion. We have developed a solar-powered, internet-connected system that
helps organisations deliver mobile phone charging and connectivity services at
scale. We’re a diverse group of designers, developers, strategists and
operations specialists based across offices in London and Delhi.

BuffaloGrid is backed by the UK Government, Microsoft and some of Europe’s
leading venture funds including Local Globe, ADV, Hardware Club and Seedcamp.

We’re searching for people who share our vision for using technology to make
the world more socially and economically equal.

We're currently recruiting for:

* Software Engineer [https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/40680C4488](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/40680C4488)

* UI Designer [https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D9B2421106](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D9B2421106)

------
gplloyd
Mixlr | Live Audio | Software Engineers, Product Manager | London, UK | Remote
(UK ±1 hour) | Full-time | [http://mixlr.com/](http://mixlr.com/)

We're on a mission to simplify live audio.

Currently we have thousands of broadcasters who rely on Mixlr to distribute
their live content to millions of listeners each month, from radio stations
and podcasters to professional sports teams.

We’re looking for experienced Ruby on Rails and C++ engineers and a senior
Product Manager to help expedite development of a bunch of exciting new
features we have lined up for 2019, while contributing a positive impact to
the team and culture at Mixlr.

Tech stack: Ruby (rails/sinatra/eventmachine), C++/Qt/QML. PostgreSQL, Redis,
Puppet, Terraform, Docker, AWS.

We’re a small, tightknit bunch. Social, hard-working, family-friendly and
heavily inclined towards coffee, snacks and absurd sound effects.

Apply here (for Ruby on Rails role):
[https://mixlr.workable.com/jobs/923302](https://mixlr.workable.com/jobs/923302)
// Or email (for other roles): jobs@mixlr.com

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona ONSITE | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Devops Engineer,
Technical PM

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (frontend, backend, ops/devops)

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our engineering team uses technologies like Ruby,
JavaScript, Go, Python, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to discover new ways to merge
machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
tlynchpin
2K Games | Software Engineer, Technical Product Manager | Novato, CA | ONSITE

2K Games is the premier purveyor of fine video game entertainment. My team is
growing and has some open positions for software development and technical
product management. We build services for game developers, we make components
that go into the games and services that support the games. On the game side
it’s mostly C++ and on the service side it’s Java and Python.

Lead Software Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=3062)

Principal Software Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=3174)

Software Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=3173)

Associate Technical Product Manager
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=3148)

My name is Tim Lynch and I'm the devops wretch, please contact me directly if
you are interested in learning more about us, email me first name dot last
name at our domain.

------
jasonhoyt
PeerJ Open Access| Senior Frontend | Vue.js| REMOTE within United Kingdom|
Full Time £45K-£65K+|
[https://peerj.com/about/careers/](https://peerj.com/about/careers/)

Of possible interest if you care about the recent news on the UC system's
refusal to pay subscription publishers millions a year. PeerJ was established
in 2012 (seeded by OATV) as a pure Open Access academic publisher with the aim
to not just publish OA, but to make it affordable. Tim O'Reilly still sits on
our Board today. We've shunned big VC, yet have become self-sustaining and are
still founder-controlled.

PeerJ is looking for a Senior Developer who has advanced knowledge,
experience, and leadership in front-end javascript frameworks (Vue is ++) and
translating UX research into modern UIs. You will be optimizing for cross-
browser performance, accessibility, javascript/ajax calls to the backend, CSS,
HTML5, Microdata, schema.org ontologies, and more. Full details in careers
link above.

You can email me personally with your CV. Send to {my HN handle}@peerj dot
com.

------
chriskanan
PAIGE | AI Engineers and Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

PAIGE is a start-up using machine learning to improve cancer diagnosis. We're
looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. You'll be part of a team
of world-leading experts in machine learning, computer vision and pathology.
Recent graduates and PhD candidates who will defend soon are welcome to apply!

Requirements for AI Scientist Role:

\- PhD degree in computer science or related field

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR,
IJCV, MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Requirements for AI Engineer Role:

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Key Responsibilities:

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work.

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees. Learn more and apply at
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

Email me with any questions: chris.kanan@paige.ai

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

~~~
jjlogu
Will you sponsor H1B?

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
Unfortunately, no. Not at this time.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza enables solar home energy systems and other life-changing products to
be sold in off-grid regions, _on payment plans_ , across Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach millions more. We are hiring multiple
roles, including software engineers and engineering managers, in both San
Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

------
scorebook_live
Scorebook Live | Full Stack Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time |
[http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology?

With Scorebook Live, real-time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our mobile apps take the place of the traditional
paper scorebooks and broadcasts game data in real-time to fans and media
providers allowing parents and fans to follow all their favorite high school
players and teams.

We are looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer to help build out the next
generation of scorebooklive.com.

Working directly with the CTO and technical team, you will drive the future of
our technical architecture, product development, and makeup of our growing
engineering team.

We are well funded with offices located in San Diego and Spokane, and can
offer a lot of freedom to the right candidate. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails + GraphQl + React on AWS, and are looking for someone familiar with
these technologies.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto Please email resumes
to juans@stealthmode.co

------
Ave
Centro | Digital Advertising Platform | Senior and Intermediate engineers |
Toronto | ONSITE | [https://www.centro.net](https://www.centro.net)

We build Basis, Centro's answer to the challenging and convoluted digital
advertising landscape. Our engineering teams across North America work closely
with product managers, designers, and testers, creating well-crafted solutions
to the complex problems of our industry. Our sales team is top notch, and is
hitting their targets for rapidly growing our client roster. As an engineering
organization, we are aggressively optimizing to reach this scale, while at the
same time building industry-leading features that will land even larger
clients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Node, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, AWS

Send me an email if you have any questions: kaizhi [dot] wei [at] centro.net

[https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Toront...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Toronto/SOFTWARE-ENGINEER--APPLICATIONS_R2923)

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers (Java) Devops Engineers Tech Leads, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (W15) | San Francisco or REMOTE (US timezones only) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

* Distributed systems (Golang, Docker, Kubernetes)

* Full-stack Engineer

* Enterprise UI/UX Designer

* Senior Technical Writer/Evangelist

[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform.

Data teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of
advanced data science tasks such as machine learning or
bioinformatics/genomics use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their workflow and
reduce development time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so
they can focus on the business logic in their data pipelines.

Data pipelines in Pachyderm are defined by Docker containers which allows data
scientists to build production grade pipelines out of any languages and
libraries. Pachyderm also tracks the lineage and versioning of your data as it
flows through pipelines, giving you deep insight into where data came from and
how it's changed over time.

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Lead Infrastructure Engineer & Lead Security Engineer | Full-
time | Remote |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More info for Lead Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/37b7b5681](https://grnh.se/37b7b5681)

More info for Lead Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/39b1b7471](https://grnh.se/39b1b7471)

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Integration Engineer | Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Singapore, New
York, San Francisco | ONSITE, REMOTE (NA only), VISA

Interested in increasing the GDP of the internet? My team is looking for
strong technical generalists to join Customer Engineering at Stripe. Looking
for people who are comfortable in multiple programming languages, interested
in working with our users, and delving into complex integration problems
spanning time, currencies, and alternative payment methods.

We’re especially keen to chat if you are:

* Confident and comfortable with customers. We're expecting to see user facing roles in your past or present.

* A strong technical generalist. Many of us were engineers in prior jobs.

* Comfortable with code-level debugging (Stripe code and user code)

* Empathetic, collaborative, communicative, consultative

* Intellectually curious, with great problem solving skills

Check out the roles here - [https://stripe.com/jobs/search?t=product-and-
technical.devel...](https://stripe.com/jobs/search?t=product-and-
technical.developer-experience&q=int)

Email me directly: f"dalan{chr(43)}hn-feb19{chr(64)}stripe{chr(46)}com"

------
mapleoin
EF Education First, EF Class | Backend SWE | London | ONSITE, VISA | Full Time

We're a small startup-like team in a big profitable company, building an
iOS/Web app to teach English in public schools. Our app has been live for a
couple of years now, teachers love it and we're expanding across Europe.

Our backend stack is AWS-based with lots of python and some golang. We're
building new microservices in golang and deploying them to AWS Lambda + Aurora
Serverless. We already have a couple of endpoints deployed using Appsync
(GraphQL) and will be trying to use this for new backend/frontend
communication. We use Cassandra, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch and PostgreSQL.

We have an office gym, bike garage, free yoga, pilates, HIIT classes, work
from home one day a week and lots of other benefits.

Here's the job ad, but feel free to reach out to me with any questions:
[https://careers.ef.com/job/ohdM8fw8/](https://careers.ef.com/job/ohdM8fw8/)
[http://class.ef.com/](http://class.ef.com/)

------
equilian
OnDeck ([https://www.ondeck.com/](https://www.ondeck.com/)) | Technical Lead
Engineer | Arlington, VA |Full-Time| ONSITE At OnDeck, we make small business
a big deal. We’re improving the world’s economic landscape by changing the way
small businesses access capital. We care intensely about each other, our
company and the customers we serve, and are committed to making every day
count.

Technology at OnDeck is a mix of building world-class user experiences for our
partners and direct customers, data processing to enable underwriting model
development and real-time lending decisions, automating operational and
compliance workflows, and generating precise money movements and calculations
to service our customers. We have an emphasis on scalability, security,
reliability and accuracy.

My teams are focused on building the experience and automation that underpin
our abilities to quickly and easily enable merchants to apply for and receive
capital.

Qualities we look for in general:

\- Strong Java knowledge with experience building complex system

\- Experience with Java frameworks like Jersey, Spring, and/or Dropwizard

\- Good understanding of event-driven, functional, and object oriented
paradigm

\- Passionate about technology and willing to learn something new

I'm currently hiring for a Technical Lead Engineer that has a desire to build
and lead a team, more details can be found here:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1490380](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1490380)

Feel free to reach out with any questions/send resumes to aevansel at
ondeck.com.

------
kylerush
Casper | New York, NY | onsite, full-time

We are hiring several roles to expand our Technology team at Casper.

\- Director of Engineering, Data \- Data Engineer \- Director of Engineering,
Operational Experience (e-comm and retail backend, fulfillment and logistics)
\- Director of Engineering, Site Experience (customer facing website and
marketing technology) \- Software Engineer, Platform (e-comm backend) \- Sr.
Site Reliability Engineer

We have many other roles that we're looking to hire that aren't yet listed on
our website like: Software Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer, Sr. Site
Reliability Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Sr. Data Engineer, Sr. Mobile
Engineer (iOS and/or Android), and Mobile Engineer (iOS and/or Android).

You can apply for these roles on our website:
[https://casper.com/jobs/corporate?department=Technology](https://casper.com/jobs/corporate?department=Technology)

If you're interested in a role that isn't listed on the website but mentioned
here or if you just want to submit your resume please send me an email:
kyle.rush@casper.com.

------
maxneust
Polarsteps (Travel startup) | Looking for a Product Manager, a Visual Designer
(Digital Product) and a Community and Support Specialist | Amsterdam | Onsite
| VISA | Full time

Every day, our team is working on creating the best travel app in the world.
From the historical center of Amsterdam we're building the place to go to for
people that want to plan, track and remember their adventures around the
globe. We've been featured in WWDC (twice) and Google created an awesome video
about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg)

We have over 1.2 million users and raised a $3.5 million Series A round, so
the team is growing!

Some benefits we offer:

\- Visa and Relocation if you don't live in Amsterdam yet

\- 28 paid holiday days/year

\- Office in the centre of Amsterdam + paid commute

\- Flexible working hours

\- Daily team lunch

\- Free travel books

\- A talented international team

\- Once per year you’ll have the chance to use our Teleporter: with the push
of a button, the Teleporter will go through all of the locations logged by our
users and select a random one that is at least 1.000km away from Amsterdam.
This is where your next adventure will take place! The flight is on us. You
can try it here:
[https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter](https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter)

If I piqued your interested you can apply here:
[https://careers.polarsteps.com/#vacancies](https://careers.polarsteps.com/#vacancies)

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | Product Engineer | London | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://trussle.com](https://trussle.com)

Hi, I'm Jonny and I'm one of the Product Engineers at Trussle, a free online
mortgage adviser.

We've been using technology to make getting a mortgage simpler and faster -
all for free. It was our 4th birthday last week, and we've been growing every
year. This year, we want to expand the team to specialise our teams and move
faster in a competitive market.

We've fallen in love with TypeScript, but we're looking for any engineers with
JavaScript experience who want to work in cross-functional teams and take on
the responsibility of understanding and solving big issues for customers and
our internal operations team.

If you're interested, you can read more about the team (or apply for the role,
hint hint) on our Product Development blog:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/)

If you have any questions, get in touch with us via work@trussle.com or tweet
us @TrussleTech!

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | DevOps Engineers (2), Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.gridspace.com/](https://www.gridspace.com/)

Gridspace is a speech software company out of SRI, the lab behind Siri. Its
software processes millions of spoken interactions for some of the world's
most respected businesses. From contact centers to trading desks to voice
networks, enterprise operators use Gridspace to capture, understand and handle
all their mission-critical voice communications. Gridspace's real-time,
accurate and massively scaleable speech processing technology has been
recognized by NIPS, NoJitter, HBR, Forbes and the BBC. Gartner named it a
"Cool Vendor" and Forrester covered Gridspace its latest NLU briefing.

The company is hiring for its office in Los Angeles and offers a challenging
mission, competitive compensation, and a high-quality working environment.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time We're a well established (since 2007) SaaS provider to
libraries (academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or/and Angular. Experience in
OOP/MVC concepts. The code you write will be deployed to production regularly,
w/ millions of educators and students using it daily.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment where your work will have a measurable impact. A great feeling
that your work matters because it is improving the worlds’ libraries and
schools.

You must be highly productive working remotely. We’d prefer if you live in one
of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If you’re international the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours. Send resume to
jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the founder/owner) at
slaven@

------
Volscio
Flashpoint | Software Engineer | New York, REMOTE | Full-Time, Interns |
Python

Flashpoint provides meaningful intelligence that enables large enterprises and
the public sector to bolster cybersecurity, confront fraud, combat insider
threats, enhance physical security, and address vendor risk and supply chain
integrity. Flashpoint accomplishes this through integration of collections
systems and a streaming data pipeline with an intelligence analysis team.

Flashpoint Engineering hires for empathetic and force multiplying individuals,
and assesses candidates through a take-home test, code review, and structured
interviews.

Software Engineer #1 job description:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/flashpoint/jobs/4077118002?gh_j...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/flashpoint/jobs/4077118002?gh_jid=4077118002)

Software Engineer #2 job description:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/flashpoint/jobs/4212896002?gh_j...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/flashpoint/jobs/4212896002?gh_jid=4212896002)

~~~
sophdot8
Are you hiring for intern positions too? I don't see any listing on your
careers page.

~~~
Volscio
Sorry about that! We're just about to start our summer intern process in the
next week or two. If it's helpful, you can reach out to me at
ben(at)flashpoint-intel(dot)com.

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, and more | Phoenix, AZ |
ONSITE or REMOTE | $100k+ | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

Our teams work with technologies such as Chef, Terraform, Packer,
Kubernetes(soon!), Blockchain, AWS, VMWare, and many many others.

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ2019101)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-Dev-Ops-Engineer_REQ2018810)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/0/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

------
karatcate
Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of top engineering organizations -- primarily first-round technical
interviews. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of
their engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers, Software Engineers, and Data
Analysts.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - 7-40hrs per week Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Data Analyst - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/90a4d5732](https://grnh.se/90a4d5732)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

~~~
pucallpa
what are the salary ranges for Freelance Interview Engineers?

------
jckbra
KBRA | Dresher, Pennsylvania | ONSITE |
[https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Kroll Bond Rating Agency (KBRA) is a full service rating agency whose mission
is to set a standard of excellence and integrity. Established in 2010, KBRA
set forth an effort to restore trust in credit ratings by creating new
standards for assessing risk and by offering accurate and transparent ratings.
KBRA provides market participants with an alternative solution by delivering
timely and in-depth research across various sectors.

Our department is ~55 people, working in teams of four to eight developers,
including back-end, front-end, QA, and ETL. Our projects are internal and
external websites that provide data, visualizations and analytical tools to
our employees and customers. We use different technologies depending on the
project, but here is a relatively comprehensive list:

* PHP and C#

* Javascript (jQuery, Polymer, Angular, and React)

* REST APIs and GraphQL

* Bootstrap, D3.js

* SQL Server, MySQL, ElasticSearch & CosmosDB

Open Roles

* QA Automation Developer

* Developer in Test

* Software Developer, WPF

* Sr. Software Developer, NodeJS

Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply. Thanks!

------
MrBuddyCasino
Instana | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Senior Backend Developer | instana.com

Instana is revolutionizing the application performance management space, where
we compete with the likes of AppDynamics and Dynatrace. Financed by Merritech
and Accel, we are growing very rapidly and need help! We have teams all over
the world, but most of the engineering is in Germany and Serbia.

Our stack is good'ol Java on Dropwizard with Reactive Streams, using
ClickHouse, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Kafka and CockroachDB as data stores.
The product is both SaaS on AWS and on-prem.

You should have a minimum of 5 years of relevant work experience with Java 8,
lambdas and streams and be fluent in english. Familiarity with Reactor, K8S
and AWS are a plus. We are processing > 40k events/sec per datacenter, so if
you want to work on something more interesting than a SpringBoot CRUD app, by
all means drop us a line.

We offer competitive pay, stock options and all the usual perks. Check us out
at: [https://www.instana.com/](https://www.instana.com/)

Please email fabian.staeber@instana.com directly.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using
computer vision to 3D reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that
software can operate over real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next
generation of augmented reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality
as well. [https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER, CHANNELS (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* EMBEDDED SYSTEMS INTERN (BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MANUFACTURING AND SUPPLY CHAIN INTERN (SAN FRANCISCO)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* SALES DIRECTOR - STRUCTURE CORE (BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
KatharinaHorst
BCG Digital Ventures | Berlin | Senior Developer Advocate | ONSITE |
[https://careers.bcgdv.com/](https://careers.bcgdv.com/)

BCG Digital Ventures is building a new venture –codename Interstellar–
together with one of the world’s largest aerospace companies. Interstellar is
a state of the art geospatial data marketplace that, for the first time,
brings together a large number of previously disparate data sources like high-
resolution satellites, drones, IoT, and many more. Interstellar enables
geospatial service providers to develop and offer industry specific solutions
for their clients.

We are looking for a Senior Developer Advocate (m/f/x) to join our motivated
team in Berlin. For more information about the role, have a look here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bcgdv/jobs/4208553002?gh_jid=42...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bcgdv/jobs/4208553002?gh_jid=4208553002)
or feel free to reach out to me directly: Katharina.Horst@bcgdv.com

------
philpee2
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Senior Engineers, ML Engineers,
Bioinformatics, DevOps | Onsite |
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers)

Freenome is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the
tools they need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By
applying advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in
genomic science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-
stage cancer and make treatments more effective.

The Engineering team is responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic
data, its (anonymized) patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the
Machine Learning platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python
3/React stack on Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team
looking to expand to nearly 30 by the end of the year, so now's a great time
to come for growth opportunities - growing teams around you, working on
cutting-edge platforms for pipelines and ML!

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Hiring: Head of Engineering | Data Scientists/Engineers
across the stack | Full-time/Onsite| (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

Kensho was the largest A.I. acquisition in history by S&P Global - we will
continue to operate independently and remain a distinct brand. We recruit
world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and researchers,
many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of
opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, Washington D.C. and Los
Angelos for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills. To see
all open positions visit:

[https://jobs.lever.co/kensho/4479e950-e667-4027-9b18-0a73e8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/kensho/4479e950-e667-4027-9b18-0a73e8c1d93a)
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-end Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Business Analyst - [https://jobs.poki.com/business-
analyst/en](https://jobs.poki.com/business-analyst/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
jsomara
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time | [https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build this next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Jordan (jordan AT citrine DOT io) if you have any
questions.

------
riwsky
EnergyHub ([http://www.energyhub.com](http://www.energyhub.com)) | Brooklyn,
NY | ONSITE | Full Stack Software Engineer (Senior through Junior) We combine
the powers of many thousands of homes to create virtual power plants, reducing
demand at times of peak grid usage. Consumers get paid. Pollution gets
reduced. And with our platform, utility companies are getting all of it done
more easily than ever before: \- energy use forecasting/modeling/optimization
\- interaction with manufacturer APIs across the internet of things \-
tracking/optimizing customer enrollment in these incentive programs As a full
stack engineer, you'll help expand all of those features, while maintaining
the reliability and performance guarantees required at grid scale. And you'll
be doing it with a tight-knit team of like-minded folks, where everyone is
expected to make an impact. The link:
[https://grnh.se/8c8235d82](https://grnh.se/8c8235d82)

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Tech Lead | New York, NY | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com)

SCRUFF, one of the world's largest gay social dating apps, has an immediate
opening for a Tech Lead. Ideal candidates have a minimum of 7 years of
professional software development experience, 2+ years managing development
teams, and have shipped major software projects. You will be responsible for
managing projects distributed across a team of 10 engineers, some based in NYC
and others based in remote home offices.

There are myriad skills a Tech Lead must possess and cultivate, but the most
important are sincere empathy, crystal clear communication, and technical
excellence. These skills are equally weighted. The Tech Lead is a “hybrid”
role with one foot in management and the other in engineering, and acts as a
liaison between project expectations and development tasks.

See more at:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/tl](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/tl)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
nathaliecustora
Custora (YC W11) | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.custora.com](https://www.custora.com)

Custora exists to help our customers improve the relationships they have with
their own customers. We do this by ingesting data about every interaction a
company has with each of their customers and then making predictions using
that data about how those customers will behave in the future. Our customers
then use these predictions to tailor their communications.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/custora](https://www.keyvalues.com/custora)

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/2f70d01c1](https://grnh.se/2f70d01c1)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/cdae713f1](https://grnh.se/cdae713f1)

\- Senior Fullstack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/18bf836b1](https://grnh.se/18bf836b1)

\- Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/02e167501](https://grnh.se/02e167501)

\- Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/58b316961](https://grnh.se/58b316961)

Tech Stack: The bulk of our infrastructure is dedicated to distributed
processing for machine learning, powered by Apache Hadoop: Hive, Presto, and
Spark. Our web app uses React on the frontend and Ruby on Rails on the
backend. We're hosted on AWS.

Contact: nathalie@custora.com

------
augustflanagan
Babylist | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist in an e-commerce platform that focuses on helping new parents and
parents-to-be discover and purchase the gear they will need as they welcome a
new addition to their family. In 2019 approximately $300M worth of baby
products will be purchased through Babylist.

We are also one of the most robust/knowledgeable resources for new parents to
make informed product decisions. Every month over a million new
parents/parents-to-be read our product guides/watch our videos in order to
make informed purchasing decisions.

Our users are incredibly passionate about our products, and we have a lot of
interesting engineering challenges to work on:

    
    
      - Using machine learning to build product recommendation/discovery experiences that are highly personalized.
    
      - Scaling our direct to consumer e-commerce sales to > $20M in sales this year.
    
      - Building a rich realtime database of all baby related products, where they are available for sale, and for how much.
    
      - Building new apps and experiences that make an impact on the lives of our users as they navigate a time of uncertainty and new adventure.
    
    

Babylist is profitable and growing quickly. We're hiring for a number of roles
across the engineering and design teams including:

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Fullstack Engineers

* UX Designer

* Product/Brand Designer

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is on a mission to make it so everyone, in every community, in
every country, and in every industry can create products using the best
technology. The innovations of the future will all rely on software and we
want to bring the future sooner by building the best tools that help
developers answer questions about their code. With Sourcegraph, you can
instantly search across all of your company's private code using powerful
regular expressions, and with our browser extension you can go-to-definition
and find-references while you are reviewing code on GitHub and other code
hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and Yelp use Sourcegraph on a
daily basis.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)

[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
robjstanley
Wefarm | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE

[https://wefarm.co](https://wefarm.co)

Wefarm is the world’s largest knowledge network and marketplace for small-
scale farmers. Using Wefarm they can share and access vital information,
products and services without needing any access to the internet.

We're currently actively hiring for:

\- Head of Engineering
[https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=54](https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=54)

\- Head of UX
[https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=30](https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=30)

\- Lead Machine Learning Engineer
[https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55)

For all our open roles based in the UK and East Africa:
[https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://wefarm.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-
Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 300,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us iterate our app to become the platform anyone checks before
make a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
jray1
Threatray | (Senior) Software Engineer, Software Engineer (Big data) | Biel,
Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-150k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states
passport-holders ONLY

Threatray produces code-based threat intelligence by making massive malware
repositories and feeds searchable and correlatable. Our code-based threat
intelligence and advanced analytics tools enable enterprise security and
incident response teams to develop a deep understanding of cyber-attacks and
to quickly and effectively detect, investigate, and disrupt attacks.

We are building a team of software engineers and threat analysts working in
the fascinating and emerging field of large-scale threat analytics. Our team
has unique insights into the realm of cyber-attacks and defense. We use state
of the art and novel technologies from the fields of machine learning, big
data and automated malware analysis.

We are a Swiss startup company with a solid foundation. Threatray is backed by
a highly successful and experienced group of investors and advisors. As a
startup company, we provide unique opportunities to shape our technology and
company, as well as the possibility to receive stock options.

Our open positions:

\- Senior software engineer:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_seniorsoftwareengineer](https://threatray.com/jobs_seniorsoftwareengineer)

\- Software engineer - Big data:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineerbigdata](https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineerbigdata)

\- Software engineer:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineer](https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineer)

Feel free to get in touch: jonas@threatray.com

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using web and
cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers Backend Engineers (Python/Django) Lead Data Scientists
React Developers Machine Learning Engineers DevOps Engineers

To Apply: [https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/) To email:
pod@arbisoft.com

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
hennevogel
SUSE.com | Full Stack Web Developer Ruby on Rails | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA | Around Central European Timezone

At this position you will work on Free Software, the Open Build Service
([https://openbuildservice.org](https://openbuildservice.org)). A massive Ruby
on Rails collaboration platform to maintain, build and distribute software.

The team shares responsibility for the complete product life cycle. All
members collaborate across all disciplines and venture into areas of expertise
other than their own. We live the agile principles, take full stack web
development seriously and practice the DevOPS culture.

We value our customers, quality, responsibility, ownership, collaboration,
community, diversity and your personal growth.

Your responsibilities will be software development across the whole spectrum,
from UX design to data modeling with SQL. Driven by ownership of the code you
produce, from its inception to debugging its issues in production.

About SUSE

SUSE, a pioneer in open source software, provides reliable, software-defined
infrastructure and application delivery solutions that give enterprises
greater control and flexibility. More than 25 years of engineering excellence,
exceptional service and an unrivaled partner ecosystem power the products and
support that help our customers manage complexity, reduce cost, and
confidently deliver mission-critical services. The lasting relationships we
build allow us to adapt and deliver the smarter innovation they need to
succeed—today and tomorrow.

[https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/full-stack-web-
developer...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/full-stack-web-
developer/3486/10399103)

------
shoshin23
Envision AI([https://www.LetsEnvision.com/](https://www.LetsEnvision.com/)) |
iOS Developer | The Hague, Netherlands or REMOTE

Envision AI is a tool that helps people with a visual impairment more
independently. It can help them read text from any printed surface, recognise
faces of friends and family, personal objects and so much more.

Envision is currently available as an iOS and Android app and we're porting
our software to work with smart glasses to give people a more unobtrusive and
hands-free experience.

We're currently looking for an iOS developer to push the app to new heights.
If you're someone who wants his/her code to make a lasting, direct impact on
people's lives then this is the place for you. We use Swift, AVFoundation,
TFLite, CoreML & Firebase and pretty much break new ground in mobile AI each
month.

We're located in The Hague, The Netherlands and prefer someone onsite. We're
also okay with remote folks within the EU.

Please write to us with your resume/cover letter at karthik@letsenvision.com

------
lillian_vargas
Scrum Master | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/scrum-
master/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/scrum-master/)

SharpSpring is seeking a talented Scrum Master to join our engineering team in
Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated individuals working to
provide the best service possible to our customers using the most innovative
solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits and an engaging workplace
with talented, friendly coworkers. You’ll also be responsible for evaluating
the available ecosystem of Big Data tools and will advise our senior technical
staff members regarding what tools best fit the needs of our organization.
Upon completing our initial assessments of these tools, you’ll assist with the
implementation and deployment of the solutions we collectively decide upon. We
work in an agile environment where input from every engineer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard.

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Backend Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote Cooklist
allows you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook and shows
you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Think Expedia for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for a backend engineer and data engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the app for iOS and
Android at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at
daniel@cooklist.co if interested

------
pe7e
Jimdo GmbH | multiple software engineers| fulltime | ONSITE | Hamburg, Germany
| [https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/](https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/)

Jimdo is the easiest and fastest way to create a website with no coding
knowledge necessary! With a simple intuitive interface, Jimdo enables anyone
to create a customized online presence with a blog, portfolio, business
website or online store. Together we’ve helped our users create over 25
million websites around the world.

We are looking for engaged and motivated software engineers to join one of our
engineering teams. We are working together in autonomous teams that take full
responsibility for their own part of Jimdo.

We are currently hiring for multiple positions:

● software engineer - frontend

● software engineer - backend

● software engineer - full stack

● software engineer - infrastructure

● software engineer - mobile backend

● senior android developer

TechStack: Backend: Node.JS and Kotlin with some Python ; Frontend: React /
Typescript ; Also: MySQL, AWS

Check our website for detailed information about Jimdo and our job openings.

We are looking forward to hear from you!

------
abaron
LendKey | New York or Ohio (Cincinnati) | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k - $150k+ |
Software Engineer/Senior Engineer/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer,
Associate Product Manager/Product Manager |
[https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to push our
platform into a new and more extensible direction. LendKey is a growth-stage
lending technology firm that partners with credit unions and community banks
to allow them to offer some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the
industry (mostly in student loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables
these community financial institutions to bring loans to consumers online,
making the end-to-end lending process easy & simple for both borrowers and
lenders. Because we're growth stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has
the advantage of being at a stable company but still have elements of a start-
up (115 employees currently). Also just named in American Banker’s ‘Best
FinTechs to Work For’ based on employee feedback reflecting our culture.

What we offer:

• Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, and product areas.
What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. For product roles ideally consumer-facing
experience, bonus for strong technical skills.

We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker/k8s, and adding Java and Go. We're building
microservices on AWS with kubernetes, and are actively pushing towards
automated deployments all the way to production.

I'm a technical lead and will answer any questions I can. Shoot me an email at
tony (dot) baron at-sign lendkey.com with resume or questions! Don't quite fit
and things sound interesting? Let's see if we can work something out, anyway.

------
rokche123
Security First (YCS15) | Android Developer | Dublin, Ireland | Remote,
[https://secfirst.org](https://secfirst.org) Security First’s flagship
Umbrella app gives you free digital and physical security advice when you need
it most. It's is the only security handbook you'll ever need in a free, open
source app.

Our backend runs mostly Golang and as we're trying to broaden our spectrum to
involve global market, we are met with a set of interesting challenges.
Everything we do is 100% open source, we use Golang for backend services,
Swift on iOS and our new app is 100% Kotlin.

We need an Android developer who can help with the new app, which is 100%
Kotlin MVVM architecture and we use Couroutines, Dagger, Conductor, SQLCipher
and DbFlow to create the app that will prove invaluable to groups in risky
areas.

We are looking for someone who loves topics on security and building the next
generation of our mobile apps. Our engineering team is small, so the work you
do will have a significant impact.

Contact us at gregor+hn@secfirst.org

------
thymoid
First Round Capital | Fullstack Software Engineer | SF, NYC | REMOTE | Full
Time

First Round is looking for two full-stack software engineers to help us build
our own unique products that our core and extended community of founders,
CEOs, and their teams use every day.

We use Ruby on Rails for our backends and React + Redux on the frontend, but
we're open to candidates with limited experience in those particular
frameworks assuming they have experience in equivalent frameworks.

Some recent projects include
[https://search.firstround.com/](https://search.firstround.com/) and
[https://careers.firstround.com/welcome/firstround](https://careers.firstround.com/welcome/firstround)

To read more check out [https://medium.com/@firstround/were-hiring-for-our-
software-...](https://medium.com/@firstround/were-hiring-for-our-software-
engineering-team-bd844ecd42cf) or email me directly at kevin@firstround.com

------
NCharby
Sigma IQ | Backend Frontend DevOps | ONSITE Seattle | Full-Time |
[https://www.sigmaiq.com/](https://www.sigmaiq.com/)

Sigma IQ is a FinTech startup working on a groundbreaking AI platform that
solves really hard problems that impact every business on the planet.
Reconciliation is an arduous, manual task that requires hours of painstaking
processes every month to achieve. It’s one of those tasks that EVERY business
has to go through and EVERYONE hates. Innovation here is wide open, making
everyday interesting with new challenges and new discoveries.

We’re building a talented and diverse team of folks eager to start a new
product, looking for more from their career with the flexibility to live life,
and with the passion to get things right for that person on the other side of
the screen. With us, you’ll take charge of your projects. Ownership and
Schedule Independence are key to how we work.

[https://www.sigmaiq.com/careers](https://www.sigmaiq.com/careers)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers and Engineering Managers | San Francisco, Toronto,
Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
A month ago we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including recommendations,
search, payments, and core platform.

For engineering managers we are looking for someone who is experienced in
leading, coaching and mentoring a software development team that delivers
stable, high-quality software. You have a strong technical background and are
able to contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building
teams and practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of
ownership and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the
Head of Technology and happy to answer questions related to these roles).
Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Full Stack Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | full-
time

[https://www.paperlessparts.com/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/)

Paperless Parts is a SaaS platform that empowers machine shops to thrive in
the highly competitive global landscape of Industry 4.0. Your mission as a
full stack engineer at Paperless Parts is to collaborate with awesome
teammates to deliver valuable features to our users with high quality and on a
predictable schedule.

* Seed stage startup with 12 employees

* Tech stack is React JS + Python

* 2+ years professional software engineering experience preferred

See what we're up to:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/paperlessparts/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/paperlessparts/)
Apply online:
[https://paperlessparts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://paperlessparts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)

(Note: this position is subject to US Export Control Laws.)

Competitive pay with benefits and stock options

------
WilliamHill
WILLIAM HILL US / Jersey City, NJ / Full-Time, Onsite

Whether it’s working out the odds on the winners of the Kentucky Derby or the
Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every customer who places a bet.
And putting that experience front and center of everything we do has helped us
become a real betting powerhouse in the UK – and now we’re bringing that
expertise to the US.

We code the platform which our odds traders use to update the prices on live
events. Making sure our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right
there and then. And we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every
single second. Our platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play
sports events, so developing systems that are designed for low latency and
high throughput is critical.

Currently hiring:

\- Senior Software Engineers, Scala

\- Senior Software Engineers, Java Spring Boot

\- Senior Mobile Engineers, iOS

\- Senior DevOps Engineers, AWS

\- Senior Product Designers, UX

\- Test Automation Engineers, QA

All jobs are listed at [https://angel.co/l/2eubtM](https://angel.co/l/2eubtM)
or email us at hiring@williamhill.us

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing conversational Virtual Learning
Assistant for personalized tutoring and assessments.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
kerynitian
NFI Industries | Software Developer | Chicago | Full Time | ONSITE The NFI
Logistics' Brokerage division is building a new web-based Transportation
Management System from the ground up. We're a small development team with
extensive experience writing software for the logistics industry and we're
looking for a few more developers based in the Chicago area to help round out
our team. Our team has established a strong culture where high code quality
and test coverage are the status quo. At the same time, we're also focused on
minimizing the friction involved in taking an idea, and realizing it in
production code.

[http://jobs.relaytms.com/software_developer.html](http://jobs.relaytms.com/software_developer.html)

Qualifications:

* 2+ years of professional software development experience

* Elixir or functional programming experience strongly preferred

* Familiarity with DDD principles is a huge plus

* Comfortable using a Mac and working in a Linux environment

If you're interested in learning more, contact me at
andrew.sheehan@nfiindustries.com

------
cisco_smit
Cisco Systems | SW Engineer | Raleigh, NC | Onsite | Full-time

I'm hiring 2 people for the ASR9K router software developer team. Focused on
embedded SW with significant SW/HW interactions. The work will involve
Microcode, Device Drivers, and Network Processors. Experience with memory
architectures, PCI, and HW device interaction will be useful. Strong C coding
skills, Threaded programming, debugging with GDB, and Python is a plus.
Understand basic Networking (ipv4, ipv6, l2, l3). 3-6 years experience, or new
grad with very strong grasp of concepts will be considered.

You can look at the listing here:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer/...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer/1253714) [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer/...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer/1254547)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (US/EU time zones only) |
[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The _Survey Engineer_ exercise 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time
2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects 3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short
coding puzzles (think <10 lines)

You don't have to be a software engineer for this, but some coding experience
is definitely helpful here. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com

------
richwagner
Maark | Senior Web Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Maark is hiring a Senior Web Engineer who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be
experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React
preferred) and have a passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable
work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com). For
added info on the position, see:
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
bendhsa
Bend Financial | Marketing Director | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

The Bend team helps individuals and employers get on the path to financial
health by simplifying and improving the Healthcare Savings Account experience.
We understand that not everyone is a financial genius—and people shouldn’t
have to be in order to get the most from their health savings.

At Bend, we’re always looking for new ways to make HSAs better with smart,
intuitive solutions that leverage the latest technologies. If you thrive on
big thinking, value a collaborative work environment and consider technology a
partner, consider becoming part of our team.

Duties of the Marketing Director:

• Development and implementation of the Brand & Product Marketing strategies

• Working closely with the Product & Sales teams

• Manage social media presence and direct programs to improve social media
reputation, brand recognition and lead generation

• Develop digital and traditional marketing campaigns across multiple
platforms

• Develop, execute, and manage SEM & SEO strategies

Requirements of the role:

• Bachelors or Masters degree in Marketing

• Proven track record of success in marketing roles

• Confident, driven and dynamic leader

• Strong Digital Marketing Experience in B2B

• Entrepreneurial mindset with the ability to spot original branding
opportunities

• 3-5 Years experience

++ Company Site: [https://bendhsa.com](https://bendhsa.com)

++ Job Posting: [https://tinyurl.com/yykxue79](https://tinyurl.com/yykxue79)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
james-a
Artory | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a software engineer with a focus on cryptography to join
our team in Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently
working in the following areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Budget to visit conferences

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

------
whuffman
Modulate | Boston, MA, USA | Machine Learning Engineer, Core Software Engineer
| Onsite | Full-time

Modulate is developing real-time voice skins to allow gamers and social app
users to digitally customize their voice as they speak! Sound like the
character you're playing; your favorite celebrity; or design a whole new voice
unique to your online persona. (Try it at
[https://modulate.ai](https://modulate.ai) for yourself!)

We're looking for developers to help us deliver our tech to our pilot
customers. Our machine learning engineer will work directly with our CTO to
continue researching new techniques to improve the quality and speed of our
voice skins, while the core engineer will help drive our work on integration
with a variety of platforms while maintaining real-time speeds.

We use tensorflow and python to prototype and C and C++ in production.

Learn more at [https://modulate.ai/careers](https://modulate.ai/careers), or
email careers@modulate.ai to apply.

------
mdagcilar
Ocado Technology | Software Engineer | Hatfield UK | ONSITE

If you've never heard of Ocado Technology you can take a look at some of our
bots picking groceries for our customers:
[https://youtu.be/4DKrcpa8Z_E](https://youtu.be/4DKrcpa8Z_E)

Graduates -
[https://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=30161](https://careers.ocado.com/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=30161)

Wide variety of experienced roles - [http://www.ocado.jobs/ocado-technology-
jobs.php](http://www.ocado.jobs/ocado-technology-jobs.php)

If you'd like to get in touch I'd be happy to talk about roles and go into
more details about the company culture and our engineering practices. Please
contact my via email. [https://www.ocadotechnology.com/careers-
index](https://www.ocadotechnology.com/careers-index)

Thanks, Metin Software Engineer at Ocado Technology (EMEA)
metindagcilar@gmail.com

------
Benfromparis
DataDome | NYC / Paris | Full Time | Onsite or Remote
[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)
[https://docs.datadome.co/](https://docs.datadome.co/) Bot hunters is a full
time job! With our SaaS cybersecurity technology, we detect and manage non-
human traffic in real-time to protect our clients’ websites and APIs.

Named as a Strong Performer by Forrester, DataDome is a growing cybersecurity
pioneering in bot detection and protection for content publishers, eCommerce
websites and advertisers across the world. We handle and protect more than 4
billions daily below 3ms (99p).

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real time detection engine: Java / Scala

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 100VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular6 / symfony3

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• Senior Software Engineer : Java, Scala, C++

• Data Engineer / Data Scientist : Scala, Java, Python

• Support & Onboarding Manager

• FullStack Web Engineer : Angular5 / symfony3

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
jbuild
Denim |
[https://denimlabs.com/company/careers/](https://denimlabs.com/company/careers/)
| Full-stack Software Engineer | Des Moines, IA | Full-time | ONSITE

Denim helps save time and money with micro-targeted mobile and social media
advertising.

Our stack: Node, GraphQL, Serverless, React/Redux

We're looking for a Full-Stack Engineer eager to work in a growth mode startup
environment that is capitalizing on disruptive changes occurring in the
massive insurance and financial services industry. Work directly with
stakeholders in the ideation, design, development, and delivery of new
products and features

Our culture is agile, git/pull requests, continuous integration, and frequent
deployments. We value curiosity, passion, and working as a team to succeed.

Benefits include: competitive salary, equity incentive plan, health, dental,
vision insurance plan, unlimited PTO, company culture that encourages personal
growth, being a part of a team, and being committed to redefining an entire
industry.

------
DevoAKA
ZenHub | Senior Backend Engineer | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

ZenHub is the only project management tool that integrates natively within
GitHub’s user interface. No lengthy onboarding. No configuration headaches. No
separate logins. Developers stay in an environment they love and Project
Managers get total visibility into the development process.

We're looking for a motivated Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer to help us to
create the new backend foundation for future ZenHub features and products,
scaling it to hundreds of thousands of users and shaping the future of project
management for software teams around the world.

The ideal candidate has a great understanding of the ins-and-outs of Ruby on
Rails, strives to build solid architectures, write clean code, and
collaborates with other engineers to continuously improve all aspects of the
development process.

Apply through [https://www.zenhub.com/careers](https://www.zenhub.com/careers)
or you can contact me for any further questions - thanks!

------
maerF0x0
Twilio Sendgrid | Software Engineer II & III | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE, VISA
| $124k-$156k | [https://sendgrid.com/careers/](https://sendgrid.com/careers/)

As a Software Engineer on the Communication Applications team, you will be
part of a core team building out our next-generation products that will
disrupt and revolutionize the email marketing industry. You will get a chance
to integrate, store and analyze large amounts of data, provide insights and
suggestions to our customers, and along the way solve fun and challenging
engineering problems at scale. Join an experienced and passionate team that
focuses on making an impact. Opportunities abound to grow the product - and
your career!

Tech stack: Golang, AWS (Lambda, DynamoDB, Kinesis amongst others), Snowflake,
React, Redux, Typescript

Please see more about our culture, values and open roles:
[https://sendgrid.com/careers/](https://sendgrid.com/careers/)

~~~
geekCloud
Can you share your email or any way you can refer?

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Senior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€40k-€65k p.a., part-time/full-time, SARS plan available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud using blockchain technology.

We’re a cross-functional team of 9 people organized in two Scrum teams.

As a Senior Frontend developer your responsibilities will be:

\- Writing efficient (fast, compact, but above all correct) code

\- Work together with Designers, Backend developers and Product Owner

\- Writing unit tests and participate in code reviews

\- Participate in our Scrum events

\- Be a sponge and learn as much as you can!

Our (current) tech-stack:

Frontend: VueJs / React Native Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Who we’re looking for

\- Some experience as a Frontend developer -Strong knowledge of Javascript

\- Experience / knowledge of JS frameworks -Solid HTML / CSS skills (we use
SCSS)

\- Preferably some experience writing unit tests (we use Jest)

More info: [https://guts.tickets/careers](https://guts.tickets/careers)

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

------
mksaunders
The Document Foundation (LibreOffice) | Administrative Assistant | Remote only
| Part to full-time | German and English required

The Document Foundation is the home of the LibreOffice community and one of
the most popular open source projects, with an estimated user base of 200
million people worldwide.

The foundation has existed for seven years and today several activities are
coordinated by a multi-national team of open source advocates who look after
release management, infrastructure, marketing, quality assurance, mentoring,
documentation, user experience and design.

We are now looking for an Administrative Assistant. The position requires
speaking both German and English (which is and remains the project’s main
language) and this is the reason why the tender is in German. Find it here:

[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2019/03/01/tdf-
tend...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2019/03/01/tdf-tender-
administrative-assistant/)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Mid-level/Senior Software Engineer | On-site, full-time |
Oakland, CA

Our mission is to bring trust, transparency, and ease to one of life's most
stressful experiences - moving. We're helping drive a better consumer
experience and our SaaS product helps these companies run their business. The
problems we solve for this industry are the same faced by many service
businesses, so the opportunity is big.

Just this past year, more than 11,000 moves were booked and managed through
our platform. We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new!

Our stack is Rails, React, React Native, and Postgres.

What you'll get at Oncue:

\- The opportunity to join a small but highly nimble engineering team.

\- A competitive salary and meaningful equity in a company that is rapidly
signing up paying customers.

\- Work with experienced Sales and Product leaders at an early stage startup
that has a proven business model.

\- A diverse and inclusive team. 60% of our leadership team is female. We also
strongly believe in promoting internally to leadership roles.

Some core values and benefits:

\- As an engineer, you will be working on projects that not only impact small
businesses but also end consumers like yourself. You will be building not just
to help businesses grow but also materially impact consumer experience.

\- We provide a high degree of autonomy and ownership over projects. This is
not just lip service. We are there to help each other, but trust in your drive
and initiative to take projects to successful completion.

\- All of us work from home on Fridays!

If this sounds interesting, reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co

-Vineet, Co-founder

------
dmarlow
Degreed | Multiple Roles | SF, SLC, NL | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://degreed.com](https://degreed.com) Degreed exists to discover, empower
and recognize the next generation of the world's expertise. Come help us build
the tools and solutions to shape the future of learning and skills
recognition. We’re a well-funded startup with many large Fortune 500 clients.

We're a remote-first company with offices in SF, SLC and Netherlands. Our tech
stack is ASP.NET/C#/Azure/Angular/TypeScript.

What we're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Equity
      - Great work-life balance
      - Flexible work schedules
      - Amazing people and culture
      - Outcomes/results focused
    

We're hiring for many positions, such as:

    
    
      - Escalation engineer
      - Software developer
      - Azure developer
      - Many other positions as well
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed)

------
roshanj
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Web / Platform / Backend / DevOps Software Engineers

We are hiring engineers for the Software Infrastructure team I lead at Skydio
(we build self-flying camera drones:
[https://youtu.be/p1c-H8NdiEA](https://youtu.be/p1c-H8NdiEA) )

Our team owns a wide variety of projects in our stack, including backend APIs
which power our mobile apps, infrastructure to run 3rd-party code inside
vehicle simulators on EC2, on-vehicle real-time process management, Linux
system config, large-scale structured log data processing and analysis, devops
and deployment challenges, complex front-end web apps, etc. We're a fairly
small team so you'd have the opportunity to own one or several of these
systems. Most code is written in python, C++ or javascript/typescript.

Our founders met as MIT grad students building autonomous fixed wing drones
before co-founding Google X's Project Wing. We have an incredibly strong team
across many disciplines.

Check out our press to see why we consider ourselves the world-leader in
autonomous flying devices:
[https://www.skydio.com/press/](https://www.skydio.com/press/)

Job descriptions below however you can feel free to reach out to me here or at
roshan [at] skydio.com

Web Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0f3082)

Platform Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde00...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde0028a85)

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We closed our Series A funding in
mid-2018. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering. Key roles - Senior Software Engineer
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
\- £75,000 - £80,000

------
danofames
Axial | JavaScript Engineer | New York City (NYC) | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full
Time | [https://www.axial.net](https://www.axial.net)

Axial is a two-sided online platform that uses a double-opt-in matching engine
to confidentially connect buyers and sellers of privately held companies. Our
platform aspires to provide meritocratic and efficient access to the capital
markets for all of the world’s privately held companies.

We're looking for mid and senior level developers to join our team building an
application with Angular/TypeScript.

Submit application through below links, or by emailing dan.conner@axial.net.

[https://angel.co/axial/jobs/491342-javascript-
engineer](https://angel.co/axial/jobs/491342-javascript-engineer)
[https://angel.co/axial/jobs/491332-senior-javascript-
enginee...](https://angel.co/axial/jobs/491332-senior-javascript-engineer)

------
seancoleman
FetchRev | Phoenix (Tempe), AZ | Full-Time | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer
(Ruby/Rails), Front-End / UI Developer (Vue.js)

Some of the unique team qualities include being egoless, driven via self-
ownership, intellectually honest, and supportive of each other. These are
exhibited daily and not aspirational values.

FetchRev is building a platform to help drive return foot traffic for small
businesses via highly personalized promotions delivered at the right time and
right place. We're looking for mid/senior level developers to help build out
new this new product. The tech stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, with
some Python/Flask running on lambdas, all hosted on AWS.

Next steps: apply at
[https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24](https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24)
and feel free to reference me (Sean Coleman) or just Hacker News so we can
surface you to the top. My email address is in my profile if you have
questions.

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | [https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/) |
ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

For more information, check out the full posting at
[https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/software-
devel...](https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/software-developer) .

To apply, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
blickfeld
Blickfeld | Senior Embedded Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time Founded in 2017 and based in Munich, Germany, Blickfeld is a
provider of cutting-edge LiDAR technology for autonomous mobility and IoT
applications. We give autonomous systems the eyes to see the world by
developing revolutionary scanning LiDAR systems and detection software for
environment perception. Our proprietary solution enables countless scenarios
like autonomous transportation, mapping, robotics, and smart cities.

We are looking for a senior embedded software engineer to help us develop the
firmware for our LiDAR device.

Our embedded software tech stack includes: C, C++14, FPGA/VHDL, Python,
Node.js.

You are familiar with Linux, not afraid to patch u-boot and know C++14 by
heart? We would love to hear from you!

Apply here: [https://www.blickfeld.com/job/sen-embedded-software-
engineer...](https://www.blickfeld.com/job/sen-embedded-software-engineer..).

Or get in touch via email: career-at-blickfeld.com

------
TeamBelvedere
Belvedere Trading | Release Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full Time

Founded in 2002, Belvedere Trading has evolved to become a leading proprietary
derivatives market maker. Our team is based in the heart of Chicago’s
financial district and trades equities, commodities, and crypto currencies
both domestically and internationally. We are always looking for the best,
brightest, and most motivated talent to help us in our continued success.

You can apply for the Release Engineer position at
[http://belvederetrading.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a2sa4x0b...](http://belvederetrading.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a2sa4x0b2oek).

If Release isn’t your thing we have a number of other openings as well as the
details of our competitive benefits package available at
[http://www.belvederetrading.com/careers/](http://www.belvederetrading.com/careers/).

If you have any questions please email us at recruiting@belvederetrading.com.

------
danscanopy
Canopy ([https://canopy.cr/](https://canopy.cr/)) | Generalist Engineer |
Boston, MA | Full Time / Onsite

We're building a really great privacy-first discovery platform with some
amazing people and are looking for help building our app and service.
[https://canopy.cr/blog/lets-fix-the-internet-
together/](https://canopy.cr/blog/lets-fix-the-internet-together/) &
[https://www.cnet.com/news/sick-of-facebook-stalking-you-
this...](https://www.cnet.com/news/sick-of-facebook-stalking-you-this-startup-
wants-to-reinvent-personalization/) tell our story

Please mail me directly dans@canopy.cr or visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canopy31/jobs/4123401002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canopy31/jobs/4123401002)
to apply.

Love & respect, etc.

------
ihakes
Handy HQ | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/handybookcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/handybookcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNLu-
DW6w0so))

Handy is on a mission to change the way the world purchases home services. We
operate in all major US cities and several locations in Canada and Europe, but
we are just getting started. At the heart of our mission is a resilient
platform built on a sound technical foundation. We are looking for strong
technical leaders to join us in our mission.

At Handy, we form small (around five engineers), high-impact teams and empower
them to iterate rapidly. You’ll lead and mentor one of these teams. You will
be collaborating with the product development, business operations, and
customer experience teams everyday, and you’ll make a tremendous impact on
both tactical and strategic direction of our platform and products.

Apply through the link provided.

------
nvader
Big Health|Various Roles|San Francisco, CA or London, UK|ONSITE|

Are you passionate about mental health? At Big Health, we're building a
digital medicine platform that uses clinically proven techniques to help our
users deal with the problems of worry and sleeplessness.

Our evidence-based techniques drawn on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are
already helping people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and infrastructure team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email me at Danver.Braganza@Big health.com (no
space) and I'll be happy to tell you more.

Or apply directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-
via=-u1ppSKpEp](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-via=-u1ppSKpEp)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Developers
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Director of InfoSec
      - Product Designers
      - Head of People
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Founding Engineer (Rails/React) | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-
SITE

Cleary's mission is to inspire more productive, connected, and aligned
employees. We are obsessed with figuring out how organizations can design a
world-class employee experience and scale their culture through hypergrowth
and beyond.

Founded in 2017, Cleary builds tools for some of the biggest companies in
Silicon Valley. We are expanding rapidly, and are looking for a talented lead
engineer to round out the early team!

About us: \- Rails/React stack, Postgres, ElasticSearch, AWS, etc \- Located
in SOMA in the lovely offices of Basis Set Ventures at 7th and Folsom. \-
Small, experienced team of 6, including 2 former founders with previous exists
to different companies

Requirements: \- 5 years overall software engineering experience \- 3 with
Rails \- No assholes

Nice to have: \- Experience working in a startup that experienced an order of
magnitude growth while you were there \- DevOps experience on AWS (Terraform,
Docker... other?)

email ryan@gocleary.com with subject "HN Job Post"

------
mynock
BetterUp | Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.betterup.co/](https://www.betterup.co/)

BetterUp is a personal transformation platform that brings professional
coaching to employees at all levels. Our mission is to help people everywhere
pursue their lives with greater clarity, purpose, and passion, so our product
was developed by a team of leading behavioral scientists, researchers, and
technologists. We're already transforming the way companies approach talent
development at high-performing organizations like LinkedIn, Salesforce,
Capital One, Deloitte, and Logitech among many others.

We are an agile development shop that lives and breathes lean startup
principles, continuous deployment, and have built culture of engineering
quality where each team member is empowered to have an impact on our mission.
Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Postgresql, AWS, and Docker
and our principles and practices include:

    
    
      - Comprehensive test coverage (> 95%)
      - Maintaining up to date dependencies (minor dependencies upgraded within 1 week of release, major dependencies 1 month)
      - Continuous Deployment (ship early, ship often)
      - Performance as a feature (< 250ms 95th percentile API response time)
      - "Just in time" Architecture (invest in architecture in lockstep with product initiatives)
    

We provide amazing benefits (unlimited vacation, volunteer days), but if you
ask the team they’ll tell you that the greatest benefit we offer employees is
an incredibly meaningful mission and transformative work.

If you’re interested in joining our Full-Stack Engineering team apply directly
here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618)

------
Scones21
ZEPPELIN Inc. | Harajuku, Tokyo, Japan | Head of Product, UXUI Designers,
Backend Engineer, and more! | ONSITE, VISA, Full Time

WE CREATE BEAUTIFUL WORLDS

ZEPPELIN is a digital business firm in Tokyo. We are a diverse group of
designers, engineers and brainstormers constantly pursuing a world of
creativity and innovation. We invent products and lifestyles from the core to
the surface by providing trusted digital services, design strategies, user
experience analysis, and UXUI branding.

We are currently developing FEELIT - the next-generation video platform that
exchanges videos instantaneously and gives you a voice to share and connect
with the world.

Our talented team is growing quickly and now is an exciting time to join. We
are looking for various roles:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Head of Product

\- UXUI Designer

and more!

ZEPPELIN is an equal opportunity company committed to inclusion and diversity.
We are multicultural, we are a flat organisation and we are flexible.

Join us here in Tokyo: www.zeppelin.co.jp/recruit

If you have any questions at all, please feel free to contact us at
recruit@zeppelin.co.jp

Together we can create beautiful worlds. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End / Backend / DevOps / Security | REMOTE (OR
ONSITE NEWTON, MA) | FULL-TIME The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write
super reliable software that's hard to hack. We're building tools that make
the best security practices convenient for developers, ops, and security
teams. We're hiring engineers for software development, infrastructure, and
QA.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers are using the following tools on a more-or-less daily basis:

* Ruby, Rails, Golang, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Puppet, Chef, Ansible

FOR MORE INFORMATION

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Quality Engineer, Machine Learning, Project Manager, Product Designer
| Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using high-intensity sequencing, population-scale
clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering and data science to
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection.

Quality Engineer: [https://goo.gl/UP77fo](https://goo.gl/UP77fo)

ML Engineer: [https://goo.gl/R5SLei](https://goo.gl/R5SLei)

Product Manager: [https://goo.gl/merQEt](https://goo.gl/merQEt)

Project Manager: [https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y](https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y)

Product Designer: [https://goo.gl/QJCkEb](https://goo.gl/QJCkEb)

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, UX-Design | On-Site| www.alasco.de Alasco
helps construction companies complete projects on time and budget. We
digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution by offering a
cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on the world. We
are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold for 80m in
2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. We're looking for Frontend
Devs (onsite) as well as a SaaS UX designer (onsite, must have ton of SaaS
experience). More at [https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/)
Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English. We're 14 people right now, wanna be the 15th? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 8 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online Here: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/programmer---compliance-
technology/job?mobile=false&width=875&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
gault8121
Quill.org | VP of Engineering | New York City, NY | ONSITE | Full Time

Quill.org is an open source web app that helps low-income K-12 students become
strong writers. There are currently over 1.5 million students and 10,000
schools using Quill. As a nonprofit, we are backed by the Chan Zuckerberg
Initiative, Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, and Google.org, among others. Our
vision is to help ten million low-income students become strong writers in the
next five years, and we recently completed a research study that validates
that Quill has a significant impact on students' writing skills.

As Quill's first Vice President of Engineering, you will be leading our
engineering team and working across the organization to develop our products
and execute on our strategy. Over the next six months, you will help us scale
from a team of three to six engineers. You'll be responsible for managing the
development team, recruiting, owning team processes (e.g. engineering backlog,
technical roadmap, and sprints), and making sure Quill ships high-quality
products on-time.

=== Required Experience/Skills ===

8+ years of engineering experience, including 2+ managing an engineering team.

Technologies we use heavily: Ruby on Rails React & React Native Typescript
Postgres RethinkDB

We are looking for candidates who are experienced with the technologies we use
heavily and are curious about exploring new technologies.

Bonus points if: You have worked on machine learning and AI projects. You have
experience working in ed tech or have worked as an educator.

We are a team of 10 (and growing) located in the Financial District of New
York City. To apply, please emails jobs@quill.org and share your resume, blog,
projects, Github, or any other resources that might help us understand your
background and skills.

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Back-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers and product managers and an engineering manager who
can help us maintain a high standard of engineering while increasing the scale
and functionality of our products. These roles come with a significant amount
of responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3.6 with some
services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always
open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Backend Software Engineer | Phoenix, Seattle or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 300k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent talent network. We supply all engineers with 15" Macbook Pros and
quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living in
Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack:

\- React - Frontend

\- Ruby/Rails - Platform API

\- Python - Crawling, Search Index, ML

\- Terraform+AWS - Infrastructure

Currently looking to hire:

* Backend Software Engineer ($90k-$135k)

* [https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0)

Mandatory Requirements:

* 3+ years experience as a fullstack or backend developer on a SaaS product

PS: Phoenix has neighborhoods with Cox Gigablast - full duplex gigabit
internet access :)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive
|[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Director of Product
Management: [https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
karim
Nylas | Staff Software Engineer | Full-time | SF, NYC or REMOTE

The Nylas Cloud API makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to add
email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being at
the core of business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we believe we
can shape the future of how people work.

We’re looking for an experienced Staff Software Engineer to join our team in
San Francisco or New York. This person will work directly with a broad team of
engineers to architect, advise, mentor, and be hands on to grow the Nylas API
and internal systems.

You’ll be responsible for the design, development, and operations of large-
scale systems that power inbox sync for all of our customers. Right now, our
open-source Python sync engine regularly archives terabytes of data across a
massive SQL cluster, and our Flask APIs handle tens of millions of requests a
day. We aim to scale that several times over in the next year.

Full job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/a70ace09-c1af-4022-a586-ffedd18e...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/a70ace09-c1af-4022-a586-ffedd18e929a)

Benefits and Perks:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Our team is roughly equal by identified gender (including engineering) and
focuses on creating an inclusive environment for all people. We welcome people
from all different backgrounds and currently employ startup founders, college
graduates from all over the country and the world, and coding academy
graduates. We are actively and regularly working with the entire team to shape
our culture in a conscious way to our ideal of empowerment, transparency, and
kindness.

To apply, send me an email with your resumé to karim@nylas.com.

------
gareim
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, and more | Full-time

Instructure's hiring in quite a few cities, so take a look at our career page
here:

[https://www.instructure.com/about/careers](https://www.instructure.com/about/careers)

We use Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node.js, Go, PostgreSQL, Linux, and our
platform runs on AWS.

We build learning management systems for the academic and corporate world. Our
flagship product, Canvas, became the #1 LMS in the US last year by
marketshare, and continues to grow at a quick pace. If you're looking to do
meaningful work that reaches millions while contributing to education, this is
it.

I am located in the Chicago office and am specifically looking for a Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer in Test, or a Lead Software
Engineer. I wholeheartedly believe that this company has a great working
environment and I love working here. If you're interested in more details,
don't hesitate to reach out to me at gary@garymei.com.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, F#) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

~~~
unk1102
Do you sponsor work visa?

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | Remote | Contract to Full-Time

We are a small engineering-focused team building logistics software for the
cannabis industry. We've built the app from the ground up using Elixir &
Phoenix and are excited about being apart of the Elixir ecosystem. On the
front end, we use redux/react and are getting into some GraphQL.

Our software helps cannabis company's manage production of their cannabis
products, deploy large scale sales team, invoice customers, fleet tracking,
and more. We have over $300M in transactions per year passing through our
platform and want to keep growing that number. We're looking for another
engineer to join our passionate development team to take on critical feature
development and help get us there!

If you're interested in learning more, please email careers@distru.com your
resume/linkedin and mention Hacker News!

------
chiamonkey
Indigenous Software | San Diego, Chicago, Remote | Head of Product Management
| Remote [US Only]

Indigenous developed an integrated suite of digital marketing tools with
support for content syndication and aggregated (population) analytics. RVLVR
is a through-channel agency parter, expert at identifying and executing on
digital marketing initiatives for B2B supply chains (Vendors, Distributors and
VARs). We’re a high-velocity startup, with year over year (over year) revenue
growth and a Fortune 100 client base.

We’re looking for someone to steer and own the platform’s direction,
orchestrate the efforts of the technology and account teams and support sales
and account management. You will be working, and partnering, with our clients
(and client partners), including: Google, Lenovo, HP, Cisco, Juniper Networks,
LG, Citrix, Ingram Micro and others.

You are mostly Product Manager, part Program Manager and fervent technologist.

You will:

    
    
      • Identify opportunities and gap (in product, services and market)
      • Translate those opportunities into technology and product requirements
      • Set, own and manage execution against product requirements, and;
      • Manage a matrixed team to timeline
      • Understand our clients, B2B and supply chain
      • Interface with clients and peers in weekly and ad hoc calls
    

You have:

    
    
      • Lead software, or product, development, efforts (preferably in B2B programs)
      • An eye for great SaaS products, and;
      • Demonstrated experience contributing to new software products
      • Analytics on the brain
      • Experience with digital marketing execution
      • A background and comfort working with large accounts
    

The opportunity is mostly remote but we’ll be prioritizing candidates in
Chicago and San Diego for convenient access to leadership and the occasional
collaboration.

Email: jobs at indigenous.io.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite

We're a software team of 21 people within a biotech company of over 400.
Together, we develop novel products that help deconvolute biology. Scientists
have been using our products to understand the process of cancer metastasis
[1] and to discover the previously unknown cell type that causes cystic
fibrosis [2]. No biological experience is required, but if you're interested,
there are an abundance of opportunities to learn!

Our 2018 revenue was $146M which was over 2x of $71M in 2017. Recently, our
CEO announced that he's considering taking the company public. [3] We
announced a 2019 plan to grow by 50% in headcount and 200% in office space.
Last year, we were the #1 fastest-growing private company according to the SF
Business Times with "an eye-popping 2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to
2017.

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Golang, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Details are on our careers
page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://www.fredhutch.org/en/news/center-
news/2018/12/single...](https://www.fredhutch.org/en/news/center-
news/2018/12/single-cell-rna-sequencing-transforming-research.html)

[2]: [https://hms.harvard.edu/news/new-lung-cell-type-
discovered](https://hms.harvard.edu/news/new-lung-cell-type-discovered)

[3]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership round

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
bettinapavone
WorldViz|Santa Barbara, CA|Full-time|Onsite|Virtual Reality Application
Developer We are looking for a flexible candidate eager to solve the
complexities of working with a wide variety of commercial, consumer, and
proprietary hardware and software in building VR solutions for businesses.
This position is responsible for a broad range of programming duties from
writing low-level platform-specific code and extending our platforms to
graphics programming and developing custom simulations. Beyond the ability to
work independently when necessary, the ability to deal with multiple projects
and responsibilities on tight deadlines is essential. We provide an exciting
yet relaxed working environment of skilled VR coders and artists, and allow
for flexible schedules.

Experience Software engineering: 1+ year

Learn more: [https://www.worldviz.com/about/virtual-reality-
careers](https://www.worldviz.com/about/virtual-reality-careers)

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF or Paris | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for national healthcare systems in
developing countries. Our work is used by governments and institutions that
provide services for over 130 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

Our goal is to enable policymakers to make data-driven decisions. We're
building early warning systems for disease outbreaks, automatically detecting
low-quality data, and developing other ways to identify and visualize the most
effective health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers)

------
bloopernova
Ann Arbor, MI and Columbus, OH | ONSITE To apply, please use either my email
address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers)

\----- My take -----

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

------
timjulien
Radar | Senior Server Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | [https://radar.io/](https://radar.io/)

Radar ([https://radar.io](https://radar.io)) is the location context platform.
We help companies build better products and make better decisions with
location context.

Radar is defining a new category of app platform. If Stripe is for payments
and Twilio is for communications, Radar is for location.

Radar processes 100B+ locations per year from 50M+ devices worldwide. In April
2018, TechCrunch named us a top 12 up-and-coming enterprise startup in NYC
([https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-
star...](https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-star...)).

We're based in DUMBO, Brooklyn, New York City.

Apply here: [https://radar.io/jobs](https://radar.io/jobs)

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software, that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure Engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
imran-a
The Plum Guide | London | Engineers & Engineering Managers | Onsite, Full-time
| [https://www.plumguide.com/](https://www.plumguide.com/)

#intro: I am the Head of Tech @ plumguide.com and we are looking to engineers
to join our org.

#positions:

1\. Senior, Mid, Lead Software engineers

2\. Senior, Mid, Lead Frontend engineers

3\. Engineering manager

Apply: [https://careers.plumguide.com](https://careers.plumguide.com)

Questions: imran at-sign plumguide.com

#stack: C#, .Net Core, Azure, React, Redux, Storybook, Node

#about:

The Plum Guide is building a marketplace of the world’s best holiday homes.
Every property has been independently tested and reviewed by our hospitality
critics. Like the Michelin Guide - but for homes.

We are a hyper growth startup backed (we’re just closing our Series B) by an
all-star VC cast including LocalGlobe with Octopus Ventures - who have also
funded the likes of Secret Escapes, Trouva, depop, and CityMapper. We are in
London, Paris, Rome, Milan, New York and LA, and will be opening 20+ cities in
2019.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to
help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our
operations is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Software
Engineer | Interns | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Software
Engineer \- Summer Core Infrastructure Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit our Careers page.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
blmt
University of Zurich | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | System administrator |
Full time

Service and Support for Science IT (S3IT) is a core unit at the University of
Zurich with the ambitious goal of supporting research uses of IT for students,
professors and researchers. We provide services and infrastructure in cloud
and high-performance computing, data management, and software development.

The operations team is currently made up of 4 person managing a private
openstack cloud deployment (~ 20000 vcores), some small specialized HPC
cluster and a ceph storage cluster (~2 PB usable) all running Ubuntu.

We are looking to expand our team with a sysadmin with a strong linux
background, openstack and ceph knowledge are helpful but not required.

Team language is english.

The original job ad can be found here:
[http://www.jobs.uzh.ch/jobDetail.php?jobID=8829](http://www.jobs.uzh.ch/jobDetail.php?jobID=8829)

Should you decide to apply, please mention that you read the advertisement on
HN.

------
eloff
REMOTE long-term contract position with good pay for experienced React
developer.

Company Description: Facilitation Labs is an early stage corporate innovation
consulting firm focused on helping the insurance industry take advantage of
new technological capabilities. We have an immediate opening to work on one
specific initiative building proprietary technology in partnership with a
Fortune 500 insurance company that will have broad applications and a
significant impact on the status quo of how insurance is bought and sold.

What You’ll Do: This is a fully remote, long-term contract opening for senior
developers (5+ years experience) React web developers (2+ years) with
TypeScript proficiency. As part of a small team you’ll personally make a
substantial contribution and your decisions will matter. Help define the
architecture and tooling for complex backend systems and data pipelines Own
and develop complex and secure services in React.js (heavy experience with
TypeScript also desired) Set and hold a high bar for quality, well-tested code
Motivated by a fast-paced, rapidly changing environment where every action
drives company's success and defines engineering culture at Facilitation Labs
On the job you’ll be using basic familiar tools like GitHub and Slack.

Technologies We Use: TypeScript, React.js, Redux, Go Firebase, Hashicorp
Vault, S3 AWS, Linux, Kubernetes, Docker Github, Slack

You Have: 5+ years professional work experience as a Software Developer 2+
years working with React.js Experience with TypeScript Experience working
remotely, including open-source projects Fluent written and verbal English
communication

To Apply: Send a resume to jobs@facilitationlabs.io along with an answer to
the question: “why must you always use setState instead of modifying React
state directly?” Please add links to any React work you’ve done that you’d
like to share, include a link to the repo if open-source.

------
drc37
Redox | Frontend/Backend Software Engineer | Burley, ID | Full-Time | Onsite
only

Redox (redoxchem.com) is an awesome company to work for in the quiet town of
Burley, ID ([https://vimeo.com/307810015](https://vimeo.com/307810015)). We
are a fertilizer business and just hit our 25th anniversary and growing
quickly. Our development team is building some great products for our sales
team and looking to expand. The ideal candidate will have a love for making
beautifully functional products and services.

* Frontend: React, Webpack, React Native, HTML, CSS, etc.

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Git (Or a great developer willing to learn Rails)

Benefits include health, dental, vision, orthodontia, 401K matching, annual
bonuses, and, most importantly, amazing people to work with.

Full job description: [https://redoxchem.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://redoxchem.com/careers/software-engineer)

To Apply, email resume to it@redoxchem.com

------
hn_hqo
HqO | Senior Software Engineers, UI/UX, Product Manager | Boston, MA | Onsite
| [https://www.hqo.co](https://www.hqo.co)

What we do: A tenant experience (TeX) platform that connects people to places,
experiences, and each other. Aka the app for your building.

We've raised over 6.6 million in seed and have achieved product market fit.
We've been raising additional funding and have capacity to hire more talent as
we try to meet business demands.

Our stack is mostly JS with React Native + React on the frontend and a new
Node.js/TypeScript/GraphQL backend. We've got amazing work/life balance and
are looking for senior engineers to keep raising the bar and help
revolutionize an age-old industry.

Shoot me your resumes/questions. Email in profile.

Backend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Enginee...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164009QPYRPR9O6O5UIE3N)

Frontend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engine...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164037LOMAR2PBCQ81QAPH)

UI/UX: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?re...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?referrer=20190301164129JFPVUQ8HOH1XLXGP)

PM: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/cdADITCOdS/Product-
Manager?...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/cdADITCOdS/Product-
Manager?referrer=201903011642173DUESZLFFTQPOXZQ)

------
deepscope1
Deepscope | Backend Developer - JavaScript | London UK, Istanbul Turkey,
Ankara Turkey | REMOTE | Part Time or Full Time

Deepscope helps doctors to understand their patients better. The company is
backed by one of the leading Biomedical Research Centres in the UK.

Our Stack

We write JavaScript. We are building a web app with React, a complementary
mobile app with React Native and we expect backend code to be also written in
JS. We use ESLint with Airbnb rules, Prettier and Flow. Our editor of choice
is VSCode, but you may use any editor that provides similar developer
experience.

We host our projects on GitLab. CI/CD machines and web app will be hosted on
AWS, and we expect backend to be also hosted on AWS.

Our Developers

Our well experienced and even more friendly team consists of two full stack
developers, one dedicated to the web app and another to the mobile app.

Our Needs

We need a Relay compatible GraphQL API. We know how the API should look, but
we need your help to realize it. You will be responsible for creating,
developing and maintaining the whole infrastructure for this API and also
securing and setting up scheduled backups for the infrastructure. Frontend and
backend will have a customer-provider like relationship, where frontend
clearly communicates requirements to the backend, and backend fulfilling these
requirements however they see fit.

This GraphQL API will be used to:

Manage users with different roles (moderator, customer, patient) and user
groups (organizations)

Manage relations between users (patient of customer) and groups (member of
organization)

Handle payments and manage subscriptions

Manage user created content (prescription templates, prescriptions)

Search user created content

~~~
rishiloyola
Hey I am interested in working with you remotely part-time(20-25 hours). How
to contact you? Mention your email or website.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote quite conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently seeking:

\- good Rails, React, and WordPress developers, as well as excellent technical
project managers. We prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience
under their belt, but there are always exceptions.

\- a couple of excellent, principal-level, general-specialist software
engineers who are comfortable leading tech teams, helping to identify and
solve clients' real (as opposed to reported) problems, architecting solutions
from scratch, refactoring existing codebases, putting out occasional fires,
and moving fairly seamlessly from one project / language / framework to
another.

We do web and app (and occasionally some blockchain) development for a panoply
of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new startups -- right now the
distribution is roughly 50-50 -- and we pay well.

~~~
jfgancia
Hi im interested! I'm moving to Barcelona from Argentina, and im looking for a
remote job. I have a lot of experience with Wordpress websites, custom
templates.. Im a pixel perfect front-end developer. My cv jfgancia.com Thanks!

------
alexstageint
Stage Intelligence | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Java | London | Full-
time | INTERNS | ONSITE

We are recruiting for a Java technical lead to manage the development of our
BICO product in our central London office. BICO provides a bleeding edge AI
solution for bike share schemes, one of the first successful Smart Cities
initiatives. In the last year we have grown our customer base 600%, working
with major cities such as Paris, Barcelona, Helsinki and Rio de Janeiro among
many others.

Our ideal candidate is a strong Java developer with experience in managing a
team.

Required skills:

x Extremely fluent in modern Java (8+)

x Experience with micro-services architectures

x Experience building using Maven and Jenkins

Desired skills:

x Backend web frameworks (e.g. Spring Boot, Spark or DropWizard)

x Fluent with AWS services

Benefits include a generous pension and private healthcare.

We are also looking for data scientist / AI research engineer interns to work
on transport optimization and prediction with metaheuristics, mathematical
programming, reinforcement learning, deep learning, etc.

stageintelligence.co.uk / alex@stageintelligence.co.uk

------
acwatt
Gecko Robotics (YC W16) | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Data
Analyst | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/](https://www.geckorobotics.com/)

At Gecko Robotics, we do predictive maintenance inspections on tanks, boilers,
and other industrial infrastructure with wall-climbing robots. Every year,
over $100 billion is spent on industrial maintenance. Gecko has developed
wall-climbing robots that dramatically reduce downtime resulting in millions
saved. Our Toka series of robots is the first to climb and inspect boiler
walls using ultrasound transducers and an array of sensors and cameras. We
raised a $7M Series A round this fall led by investors like the Founders Fund,
Justin Kan, and Mark Cuban and are looking to rapidly grow our engineering
team.

We’re looking for people to join our software team to help build an industry-
leading data processing and visualization platform that gives our customers a
comprehensive and interactive view of their industrial assets over time, as
well as a suite of software tools for advanced robot control systems.

We’re looking for people with experience in any of the following areas:

* Signal processing for ultrasound and other sensing technologies

* Computer vision

* Machine learning

* React.js / web development and design (UI/UX)

* Python (Django) / backend development

* 3D visualization and mapping libraries (Three.js, D3, etc.)

Tech Stack: Python (Bokeh, Django, Flask, Pandas), JavaScript, React, Google
Cloud Platform (GCP), Postgres, BigQuery

Apply for openings at
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers](https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers)

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free. To learn more about
who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is the right place for
you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer (Fullstack/Web Developer):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

-Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops. Please
email your resume or github link to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
atiffany
Stitch Labs | San Francisco | Backend Engineer | ONSITE

Stitch is the leading online inventory control solution that simplifies
multichannel retail business. It automatically syncs inventory, orders, and
sales across channels, which provides retailers a holistic understanding of
their operations. With Stitch, retailers save time, make better decisions, and
grow their businesses. Stitch integrates with top sales channels such as
Amazon, eBay, Etsy, Shopify, WooCommerce, and Square, as well as add-ons
including Quickbooks, Xero, and ShipStation.

A few tech notes:

\- We are a pioneer in using an open source MySQL clustering solution called
Vitess. It was created originally to host the data for YouTube and has just
been accepted as a cloud native computing foundation project. We have worked
with the google team to implement it here at Stitch and have enjoyed
contributing to the project.

\- We recently migrated our dev environments from Vagrant to Docker, and we
have active initiatives to Dockerize our production environment.

\- Our main application is running on Laravel 5.5 and all applications are
running PHP 7.1

\- We have various microservices running Laravel and Lumen all running out of
Docker containers orchestrated through Kubernetes

\- We regularly host the Laravel SF meetup group (Come join us!)

\- All applications we write have a heavy focus on Object Oriented Programming
and automated unit / functional testing

\- We have invested heavily in getting all of our internal company data into
BigQuery. We use it to introspect and drive decisions frequently, especially
in the engineering department.

Find more details and apply here:
[https://stitchlabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://stitchlabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28)

------
adambrod
Haven Connect | Multiple Software Engineers (front-end, back-end) | Full Time
| Austin, TX | ONSITE | [https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)
Haven Connect is a software company that uses automation and a deep
understanding of the regulatory challenges for affordable housing to get low-
income Americans into units faster and at a fraction of the cost.

We provide an online platform for the affordable housing community. This
currently includes an online application portal for low-income applicants, and
a CRM like dashboard for property managers to maintain a waitlist and
communicate with applicants over a long time period.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Elixir, TypeScript
      - React, Redux, React-Apollo, Webpack, Babel, Cypress
      - Postgres, RDS, Algolia, Twilio, Heroku, AWS
    

[https://havenconnect.com/careers](https://havenconnect.com/careers)

------
ForceBrands
ForceBrands | Frontend Developer | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE

    
    
       - Strong HTML, CSS, and JavaScript background
       - Comfortable navigating around a Rails application
       - Detail-oriented
       - Data-informed
       - Comfortable shipping quickly and iterating often
    
    

ABOUT US:

ForceBrands is hiring internally a Front End Developer to design, develop, and
maintain customer-facing aspects of our website through an enhanced customer
experience. In addition to the public site (i.e. static pages, search), this
includes the logged-in views and features as well (i.e. dashboard and portal)
that customers utilize for our executive search services and job board. As a
business, we provide specialized hiring services in the consumer products
industry, specifically to the beverage, food, beauty, and cannabis spaces.

CONTACT:

kevin@forcebrands.com

[https://www.forcebrands.com/](https://www.forcebrands.com/)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. If you are
looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company, and want to make a
lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing industry, we'd love
to talk to you. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we
are looking to bring folks on in: \- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable
monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience - will consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest
and experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
glv
First.io | Back-End Engineer | Rails/Postgres | Durham NC or Remote | Full-
time

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of artificial
intelligence and real estate tech. We identify when people are going to move,
and develop products to change the game for real estate professionals.

* 5+ years of developing Rails applications in production

* SQL and relational database experience (not just using a database through an ORM; Postgres a plus)

* Experience in building APIs (REST at least, GraphQL a plus)

* Generalist mindset, excited to jump into many parts of the stack to ship working software

* Clear, effective communication skills, both written and verbal

* Experience with agile practices, including TDD/BDD, continuous delivery, object oriented design, etc Comfort with asynchronous development: pull requests, chat, email, etc

* DevOps and AWS skills a plus

Read full job description and apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1562700](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1562700)

------
veeva
Veeva Systems | Pleasanton, CA | Full-time, Onsite

We are the leader in cloud software for pharma and biotech industries. Our
customers improve and extend human life -- they are doing critical research
and development bringing new medicines and products to market. Their products
are used everyday by billions of people around the world. We want to make
these industries faster, more proactive, and agile; ultimately changing the
way people live, and for the better.

Tech stack: Java, React, AWS, Docker, MySQL.

We have a beautiful campus for our employees, providing free healthy lunches
and snacks, onsite fitness classes, and employee development and learning
opportunities.

We're searching for backend developers for both our applications and platform
teams:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/ojWw8fwD?__jvst=Jo...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/ojWw8fwD?__jvst=JobBoard&__jvsd=Hacker_News)

------
VSrobotics
Vicarious Surgical | Hardware, Electrical, Embedded, Controls, and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Vicarious Surgical virtually transports surgeons inside the patient using a
combination of robotics and VR. With our innovative system, we seek to improve
the lives of patients, enhance the ability of surgeons, and expand worldwide
access to high-quality care. We're looking to grow our team of talented people
as we continue to drive the new future of surgery.

Vicarious is a series A startup backed by Gates Ventures, Khosla Ventures,
Innovation Endeavors, and AME Cloud Ventures. We're looking for a range of
talent to work on hardware, electronics, controls, firmware, and systems/VR
software which is used to control a novel complex robotic device.

For more information, take a look at
[https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers](https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers)
or email jobs@vicarioussurgical.com

------
mjml
UTTO | ONSITE | Cambridgeshire UK | Backend Engineer | Full-time

Are you looking for a long-term career opportunity in a fast-growing high tech
start up?

We are looking for a back end cloud engineer for our development team in St
Ives, Cambridgeshire UK.

Working as part of a small agile development team with our product owner,
front-end and hardware engineers, you'll help us: Develop new features for our
new cloud platform (Golang, Node.js, Python 3, Kubernetes, Helm, GKE,
Terraform, Postgres, ArangoDB). Identify system bottlenecks and then improve
and scale our platform infrastructure. Help us migrate and manage existing
services from Docker to Kubernetes Architect and implement system, component
and unit test harnesses inside our continuous integration (GitLab) and help
maintain a lean and effective test suite. Further our continuous deployment
abilities. Build out our platform observation, alerting and analytics
abilities.

We are are small versatile bunch looking for another member to help round out
our skills and complement our current efforts. If you like variety, and the
challenge of helping us bring our new product to market, as well migrating our
existing customers we'd be keen to hear from you.

This role will be essential to our success and you be an integral member of
our team.

The interview process: Submit your CV and cover letter. We'll then contact you
either way, potentially organising a phone screen with our VP of Product A
remote technical interview. An on-site interview in the St Ives office.

Our impact: We're based in the UK and the US, transforming an industry with
digital services. UTTO Technologies is building a service that helps
construction, utility, and marking companies improve safety and productivity
of managing their underground pipes and cables using IoT and Cloud based
solutions.

Contact warren(at)utto(dot)com

~~~
hack_only
Do you sponsor visa?

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
pixelcort
Amazon Search | Software Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite | Full Time

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/695299/](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/695299/)

We help build and maintain the search engine used for the Amazon shopping
sites worldwide. Our team in Japan is involved in a range of areas with impact
on the search engine globally, including heuristics and machine learning
systems used to generate and rank search results, natural language processing
for many languages, and UX features of the frontend.

We are looking for highly motivated engineers interested in delivering the
next level of innovation to product search for Amazon. The position is based
in the Amazon Tokyo office near Meguro Station.

Your benefits: * The opportunity to work for a major online retail company *
An engaging work environment with great career opportunities * A competitive
salary including RSUs and other benefits

------
nunofsantos
Genospace | Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA |
ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone.

Your work as a Software Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most
critical junctures in their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based
on a sea of high-dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine
in everyday practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced
analyses in the world.

• What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively

\- Strong commitment to teamwork

• Education & Background:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering, or equivalent
experience

\- 2+ years’ experience in full software development lifecycle preferred, but
not necessary

\- No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

Please apply at
[https://careers.genospace.com/](https://careers.genospace.com/)

------
shivanipradhan
Scality | Full Time | SF / remote | Senior Full Stack Developer/Engineer

\--------------------------------------------

Job profile: [https://g.co/kgs/Sd59fX](https://g.co/kgs/Sd59fX)

\---------------------------------------------

We have a Senior full stack engineering role available in Scality Zenko team
that will quickly evolve into a lead role, enabling and empowering you to work
directly with our product owners, and customer-facing SEs and TS folks to not
only be involved but drive every aspect of software development life cycle.

The entire team is based in SF. The role allows remote: work from home though
initial training on the product will require traveling to SF downtown. We have
excellent benefits, sport incentive programs and more.

More about Scality:

\---------------------------------

Scality was named best places to work [https://www.scality.com/about-
us/press/scality-named-one-of-...](https://www.scality.com/about-
us/press/scality-named-one-of-the-best-work-places-of-the-year/)

It is IDC and Gartner recognized leader in the object and file storage for 3
years in a row. [https://www.scality.com/about-us/press/scality-ring-
receives...](https://www.scality.com/about-us/press/scality-ring-receives-
highest-score-for-hybrid-cloud-storage-use-case-in-2019-gartner-critical-
capabilities-for-object-storage/)

Scality also won the CRN Tech innovator award for 2018
[https://www.scality.com/about-us/press/scality-honored-
with-...](https://www.scality.com/about-us/press/scality-honored-
with-2018-crn-tech-innovator-award/)

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com](http://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Technology Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of technology architects to pair with our top notch data scientists.
Together we solve our clients’ biggest customer and employee insight problems.
If you have experience with data and analytical systems and can share that
knowledge with geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (those last two might
be negatives...), and all the technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site
(usually 4-6 days of travel per month).

------
8wilson
CHAINALYSIS | [https://chainalysis.com](https://chainalysis.com) | Product
Manager | London | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Chainalysis is one of the fastest growing companies in the cryptocurrency
space. Our cryptocurrency investigation and compliance software is used by the
world’s leading law enforcement agencies, regulators, and businesses as they
combat fraud, human trafficking, money laundering, and other illicit activity
involving cryptocurrencies. With offices in New York, Washington D.C., London,
and Copenhagen, we are backed by Accel, Benchmark and other leading names in
venture capital. Our mission is to build trust in blockchains.

We're looking for another experienced PM to join our team.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chainalysis/jobs/4142080002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chainalysis/jobs/4142080002)
or matt / / chainalysis.com

------
carlsverre
MemSQL Team in San Francisco | Seattle | Portugal Accepted: REMOTE | VISA

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance hybrid workloads. Our
customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos, and
12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product)

Right now we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of it's data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you say hello!

The ideal profile is an experienced Golang programmer who loves Linux.

Apply/Job Details/Requirements:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/memsql/jobs/274274](https://boards.greenhouse.io/memsql/jobs/274274)

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting | Washington, DC Metro Area (Vienna, VA) | c20g.com

Counterpoint's Mission is to create software solutions which enable our
clients to automate their business, turbocharge their workforce, engage their
customers, and ensure compliance.

[https://www.counterpointconsulting.com/careers](https://www.counterpointconsulting.com/careers)

[https://www.counterpointconsulting.com/life-at-
counterpoint](https://www.counterpointconsulting.com/life-at-counterpoint)

Currently hiring for:

 _Associate Software Consultant_

 _Software Consultant_

Checkout position descriptions and qualifications:

[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=a6543b20-78f9-4c3b-9272-2ce9ade7de8e&ccId=19000101_000001&type=MP&lang=en_US)

------
d8niel
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD; Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE, REMOTE,
FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. drchrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

www.drchrono.com/careers

Engineering Manager (Billing):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/41480df6-6786-442a-b500-350a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/41480df6-6786-442a-b500-350a8320b141?lever-
origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=hackernews%20march2019%20who%20is%20hiring%20thread)

UI/UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/c93b79f7-e8bc-409b-999d-2b2b5...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/c93b79f7-e8bc-409b-999d-2b2b5935af60?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews%20march2019%20hiring%20thread)

Software Engineer (Python Django):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/d9891070-0a99-4207-b72a-d26e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/d9891070-0a99-4207-b72a-d26e92bdcc58?lever-
origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=hackernews%20march%202019%20who%20is%20hiring)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2962f03d-2c1a-4f3d-a6bf-c9c4e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2962f03d-2c1a-4f3d-a6bf-c9c4e8358e31?lever-
origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=hackernews%20march%202019%20who%20is%20hiring)

~~~
anotheryou
Sounds great! I can't find the product manager position, can you give me a
hint?

------
bhayes121
Braze is VC-backed customer engagement platform that helps the world's top
companies engage with their customers. At its core it's a high scale messaging
platform that sends billions of messages every month across mobile push, web
push, email, text, etc. We work with companies ranging from Venmo, Lyft,
Walmart, Grubhub to HBO, Dominos, Citibank, etc. If you've ever received a
message from any of our clients, technically you've already seen our product
in action as we power just about every interaction.

We have some truly interesting, world-class engineering challenges. Our
products rely on sophisticated real time and batch processing of massive
amounts of data to provide analytics and automated decision making. We’re
hiring for these roles in our New York City office:

* Engineering Manager, Messaging & Automation (hands-on): [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/435ca3b81](https://grnh.se/435ca3b81) * Forward Deployed Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/a6888fb31](https://grnh.se/a6888fb31)

To learn more, check out our engineering blog:
[https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* UX Designer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

~~~
igor47
I started working at Aclima a few months ago, after spending almost 6 months
searching for a job with real positive world impact. I'd be happy to do a
casual chat with you about what we're working on, why I think it's important,
and how you can help.

Email address is in my profile:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=igor47](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=igor47).

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires both experience with statistical learning theory
and software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
mavenclinic
Maven Clinic | Senior Backend Engineer, Android Engineer, Director of
Infrastructure | NYC | FULLTIME, ONSITE | [https://maven-
clinic.workable.com/](https://maven-clinic.workable.com/)

Maven is the leading healthcare platform focused on women's health, and we’re
looking for great co-workers to join our growing team in NYC. Read more here:
[https://www.mavenclinic.com/press](https://www.mavenclinic.com/press).

Our ideal engineering candidates care about security, automation, and
reliability. We're focused on delivering great care to our patients and
keeping their information secure and available. Backend/infra is mostly
python(3) with flask, sqlalchemy and a great devops setup on Google Kubernetes
Engine with CI/CD. Android in Kotlin.

email: Zachary Zaro (CTO) at zach@mavenclinic.com if you're interested in
hearing more.

------
swarmtech
Swarm Technologies | Mountain View, CA | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://www.swarm.space/](https://www.swarm.space/)

Swarm Technologies is a satellite company committed to providing accessible,
low-cost global connectivity. Our mission is to connect people and devices any
time, from anywhere in the world, at the lowest cost.

We're a small team looking for full stack engineers who are excited to
architect and build our platform’s core software features. You'll contribute
to implementing and scaling a simple, elegant network-as-a-service software
product, as well as solving problems related to networking and data
structures.

If interested, please apply through our website at
[https://www.swarm.space/careers](https://www.swarm.space/careers) or reach
out to s@swarm.space with your resume/questions. Thanks!

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Vantage HA | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Vantage HA is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to
help us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change
within Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- C/C++ - Java - Python - Docker - AWS - Azure - VMware - Scrum - Linux -
Test Automation - Test Scripting -

for multiple positions

\- developers - testers - automation - dev ops -

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
alice.elliot [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Vantage HA is an enabler for the Teradata Vantage platform, providing
capabilities such as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing
and other critical services that allow customers to get their work done when
bad stuff happens.

~~~
albundy
And by "alice.elliot [at] teradata.com", I mean "alice.elliott [at]
teradata.com"... Sorry about that!

------
celim307
Panasonic | Software Engineers, UI Engineers, DevOps, QA Platform Engineers |
Denver, CO | ONSITE (Possibility of remote depending on the position) |
[https://www.codot.gov/programs/roadx](https://www.codot.gov/programs/roadx)

Interested in connected smart vehicle technology? Like to play with the latest
technologies at scale? Panasonic is aiming to raise the level of vehicle
connectivity and traffic management. We work directly with state and local
governments to harness the power of IoT, processing huge amounts of sensor
data to improve our roadways and create safer travel for all.

Some of the tools we use: Golang, GraphQL, React, AWS (Kinesis,
Cloudformation, ECS just to name a few)

Positions:

* Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* QA Platform Engineer

* Load Performance Engineer

* Security/Penetration Test Engineer

If interested feel free to email me directly, I'm a senior engineer on the dev
team and engineering does the hiring directly. Charles.Lim(at)us.panasonic.com

------
armansu
Hora | Gurgaon, India | Data Scientist, Android Engineer, Backend Engineer |
Salary + equity | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://horafin.com/](http://horafin.com/)

Our founding team consists of 3 Princeton-educated serial entrepreneurs, ACM
ICPC World Finalist and advised by legendary Amit Singhal, former Head of
Search and Vice-President of Google. Hora is building the India's largest
credit engine. The first iteration of our vision is to provide credit/loans to
skilled blue collar workers in India. The problem we're solving is credit
supply-demand gap as 79% of India has no access to credit. Our tech stack for
API development is TypeScript / Node.js / GraphQL, and Python for data
processing.

We're looking for high IQ generalists who want to be a part of
unapologetically elite team and most importantly - make a massive impact with
technology.

Say hi: arman@horafin.com

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers, & More | NYC New
York, New York

Squarespace is hiring! Come help us build a more beautiful web. We can't get
engineers, designers, or Senior PMs in the door fast enough to keep up with
our exciting road map: we're pushing the limits of what can be done with a
CMS, building tools for small business owners to make money online, and
working on all manner of business and marketing tools to empower our customers
to succeed.

We have a beautiful office in West Village and the perks you'd expect from a
profitable startup: excellent health, vision, & dental, dog friendly, catered
lunch, snacks on snacks. We also have a culture driven by ideals, a focus on
design that's unparalleled, and perhaps the most beautiful office in
Manhattan.

Apply using my referral link:
[https://grnh.se/dn27gt1](https://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Java Developers | Austin, TX | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

We have 2 separate postings: Java Developer - Financial Calculations and Java
Server Side Developer

Requirements: \- 2+ years Java development experience.

\- Experience working with XML, JSON, and RESTful web services.

\- Experience with object oriented languages and design patterns.

\- Hands on experience developing enterprise level integrations ideal.

\- Self-starter who takes initiative and helps to define the product design.

\- Comfortable working in a non-structured agile development environment.

\- Must like dogs.

What we offer: \- A fun and relaxed environment in a small but profitable, and
stable company.

\- Opportunity to learn about the financial services industry in the US, UK,
Ireland, Canada, Europe and Asia.

\- Highly competitive salary.

\- Full family medical and dental insurance.

\- Opportunity for some international travel if desired.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen, pre-onsite online coding
exercise, and onsite interview with code review and or whiteboard talk.

Server Side Developer Posting:
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaser...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaserverdev.html)

Calculation Engine Developer Posting:
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadev...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

------
waholleyiv
Arthena (YC W'17) | Senior Data Scientist | SoHo, NYC | ONSITE |
[https://arthena.com/](https://arthena.com/) | Full Time |

Arthena is a YC W‘17 company that quantitatively analyzes and prices art to
create financial products for the art market. We’re passionate about using
data to understand the drivers of this opaque, centuries-old market. Our
tight-knit team is comprised of engineers, data scientists, and fine art
experts working together at the intersection of art, finance, and technology.
We value intellectual curiosity, creative idea generation, and close
collaboration.

Our data scientists analyze millions of records from decades of past art sales
to generate quantitative signals used to drive business decisions. They work
closely with software engineers to productionize models and with art experts
to incorporate domain knowledge.

Please contact will@arthena.com if interested.

------
perraudeau
Whole Biome, biotech start-up | Data Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE | [https://www.wholebiome.com/statistical-data-
engineerscientis...](https://www.wholebiome.com/statistical-data-
engineerscientist.html)

(Senior) Data Engineer to

\- Prototype, build, and maintain in-house software for high-throughput
bioinformatics pipelines, databases, and web services

\- Enable internal users by giving them APIs, services, and applications that
allow them to access and interact with their data - lowering the startup
burden of jumping in and doing analyses

Perks: Competitive pay, equity, flexible working hours, located in San
Francisco (Dogpatch near Caltrain)

Our mission: help people improve health by creating a new category of products
that target the gut microbiome. Pretty cool! We develop a unique discovery
platform with diverse team of scientists/engineers around cool projects.

Contact me at fanny.perraudeau@wholebiome.com

------
2pow276709
Koinex | Senior Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Senior iOS Engineer,
Senior Android Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE |
[https://www.koinex.in/](https://www.koinex.in/) Koinex is building various
Blockchain-based products for the international market. We are backed by
Silicon Valley-based Pantera Capital and Singapore-based BEENEXT venture
capital firm. To help us build these exciting revolutionary products, we are
hiring for several engineering positions.

Being in the Finance Technology space, we don't have an option but to strive
to release the most stable product possible. Along with plenty of innovation,
that's what we try to achieve with each release.

For more details and for applying, visit
[https://angel.co/koinexindia/jobs](https://angel.co/koinexindia/jobs)

------
ceylanismail
Zeplin (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, Istanbul | Full-time |
On-site | [https://zeplin.io/careers](https://zeplin.io/careers)

\- Software Engineer; Backend, Design Integrations, Developer Experience, Web
App

\- Product Designer

\- Customer Support Engineer

As the Zeplin crew, we’re building an app used by thousands of product teams
daily. While creating a common language for our fellow designers and
developers, we care deeply about building a product that delights them.

Zeplin is a connected space for product teams where they can share designs,
generate specs, assets and code snippets. In just 3 years, we’ve reached over
2 million users from thousands of product teams, including Airbnb, Dropbox,
Pinterest, Microsoft and many many more. We’re a Y Combinator startup, also
backed by amazing investors like Elad Gil, Mike Maples, Kevin Hale. We’re a
small, distributed crew with offices in San Francisco and Istanbul.

~~~
whorleater
Out of curiosity, do you offer visa's for people who wish to relocate to
Istanbul from the US?

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Product Designer + Product Manager +
DevOps Engineer + Data Engineers + Data Engineer Team Lead | Full-time |
Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing
software company with a strong mission and vision carried out by a talented
and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to help teams build better
software, faster.

You'll join a small team from companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub,
and you'll have an immediate impact with our product and customers. Our
platform serves over 100 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies we
use include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and
NATS.

If you're interested please apply here for these and any of our other
engineering positions:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/)

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build) Cover delivers custom homes, built
in a week. From architectural design through engineering, manufacturing, and
installation, we've developed innovative solutions that fix fundamental
problems in the construction industry.

We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from software
engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and business backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst and Y
Combinator Fellowship.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.

Learn more and apply at
[https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs](https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs), or email
join@cover.build

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series D company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and cell phone
allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

* Development experience with OMS/trading

Drop a note to robert.balousek+mar19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered data platform and products
improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global
burden of disease through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (have 295M in US),
doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (50 engineers out of 110 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientist

* Data Analyst / Analytics Engineer

* Sr. Data Scientist

* Data Protection Officer (not yet posted)

Engineers:

* Engineering Manager

* Staff Software Engineer

* Sr. Engineer - Data Warehouse

* Sr. Software or Data Engineer

* Sr. DevOps Engineer

* Sr. SecOps Engineer

Product / Design:

* Sr. Product Manager

* Technical Product Manager

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

------
axioreibs
Axio | [https://axio.com/careers/](https://axio.com/careers/) | Mid-level /
Senior Software Developer | Atlanta, GA | FULLTIME | On-site

Axio is an early-stage cybersecurity firm with about 25 employees. We just
closed our series A funding and are growing quickly with a solid recurring
customer base. Many of our customers provide services that you use every day,
and Axio is instrumental in ensuring they are resilient to cyber threats.

We work with modern technology and tools, and Dev laptops are MacBook Pros.
Our office in Downtown Decatur is right on the Marta line, and the office is
surrounded by tons of great restaurants and shops.

About Our Platform

We build software that runs in the cloud using JavaScript and Python. As a
software developer at Axio, you will help build our platform to support users
in quantifying their cyber risk, assessing the status of their cyber program,
and analyzing their insurance policies.

Qualifications -Experience with JavaScript, Python, or another functional or
imperative language

-Experience with RESTful and preferably GraphQL API design Familiarity with microservices architecture and cloud computing

-Good knowledge of software testing principles

Perks -Competitive salary + equity

-Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision insurance offered 401k with up to 3% employer match

-Generous vacation, personal time and flexible work from home policies

-Snacks and drinks

-Bi-annual offsites in beautiful places like Victory Ranch, Utah

Technologies we use: Javascript (Node.js, React, Apollo), Python (scikit-
learn, pandas), GraphQL, Mongo DB, RabbitMQ, Docker, Kubernetes,
Elasticsearch, Google Cloud

This role is full-time and based in Atlanta, GA at our Decatur office.

------
Lexandrit
Maxwell | Senior Front-end Developer | Amsterdam, NL | Full Time | On-Site
(Relocation Offered) | Visa Sponsorship

Join us to build Europe’s #1 conversational commerce platform. Our technology
stack consists of Python, AMQP, MongoDB, Docker, and React. We work according
to Scrum and are big fans of continuous integration.

Who are we looking for:

* 5+ years of frontend development experience

* Experience building Single Page Applications, preferably in React

* Profound understanding of cross-browser compatibility issues and ways to work around them

* Proficient understanding of code versioning tools (Git)

* Experience with Python development and scalable applications

Will be a plus:

* Unit Testing, TDD, Automated Testing, or End to End Testing skills

* Webpack

* Experience working in a Scrum team

See the full job spec and apply here: [https://relocate.me/the-
netherlands/amsterdam/maxwell/senior...](https://relocate.me/the-
netherlands/amsterdam/maxwell/senior-frontend-developer-2620)

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 80-100% |
Onsite | INTERN or FULL | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Veezoo is an ETH Zurich Spin-off with 10+ employees providing a conversational
solution to analyze and visualize data for banks and insurance companies.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Research or work experience with Artificial Intelligence, Natural Language
Processing and database systems (relational and NoSQL)

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email: join@veezoo.com

------
ecomm_startup
Verishop | Lead iOS Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Santa Monica / Los
Angeles, CA | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.verishop.com/](https://www.verishop.com/)

At Verishop, we are re-imagining the e-commerce platform with a mission-driven
approach. We’re focused on building a platform where brands can thrive that’s
intuitive and delightful for the millennial shopper.

We’ve assembled a team with deep knowledge in online retail, e-commerce
marketplace, and online user behavior. We’re looking to add intrepid
individuals who are both skilled and enthusiastic about having a role in
building the creative strategy, team, and culture from the ground up.

Our stack currently consists of: serverless/aws lambda, dynamodb, graphQL,
typescript, and react.

Links to apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/verishop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/verishop)

------
inc-recruiting
Product Designer at Dimagi ONSITE|Cambridge, MA|Full Time

Dimagi is looking for our first full-time Product Designer to turn complex
problems into intuitive user experiences! \- UX, Interaction, Visual Design
skills \- Design software and related tools (Sketch or Figma, Adobe CS, etc.)
\- Prototyping skills (using Invision, HTML, CSS, Framer, Principle, etc.)

Dimagi is an award-winning global technology social enterprise with an impact-
focused business model. We deliver open source technology to help underserved
communities in over 60 countries around the world. Our core product, CommCare,
allows organizations in low-resource contexts to build and deploy their own
innovative mobile applications to the last mile, impacting the lives of more
than 85 million people around the world.

To Apply: [https://grnh.se/8f2052651](https://grnh.se/8f2052651)

------
mueller_b
Lendable | London, UK | ONSITE

Lendable is the UK's fastest growing consumer lending platform. Well-funded
and profitable after only three years, we're a small team of high performers
who have built outstanding technology to deliver real innovation in lending.
We are looking to add tech talent to help us build out our platform and
contribute to a new, ground-breaking consumer finance product we are rolling
out this year.

A key contributor to our growth is our Data Science team. To facilitate
further expansion and impact the data science team are seeking a Python
developer who will take responsibility for bringing internal Data Science
products into production. This is a greenfield role where the successful
candidate will sit at the intersection of engineering and data science. The
role offers autonomy on implementing professional structure to existing data
science services. The role would by its nature result in exposure to the data
science project lifecycle where learning new technologies and skills will be
supported and encouraged.

Tech Stack: Python, Kubernetes, Docker, Angular

We are also looking for a strong JavaScript Developer experienced in the React
ecosystem who can help us maintain and improve the isomorphic front-end of our
platform and help get started on new mobile app development from the ground,
using React Native and other exciting technologies.

Tech Stack: React, Redux, React Native, Node.js, Jest, Cucumber, Isomorphic
app development

In addition we are looking for talented software engineers experienced in PHP
with CQRS and Event Sourcing to kick start a new green field project. We are
building this new product from scratch in a DDD approach.

Tech Stack: Symfony and PHP 7; we'll gladly support you learning some more
specific stuff that we use: Amazon SQS, Aurora, Docker, React.JS, Ansible.

Interested in any of these roles? Get in touch with benjamin@lendable.co.uk

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. \- You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

[https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...](https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/application-
modernization.html)

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) engineers, data
scientists, and data engineers at all levels (yes all levels of whatever they
mean!) to help us build an amazing team while creating awesome software for an
immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
TERAKI
Teraki ([https://www.teraki.com](https://www.teraki.com)) | Software Engineer
- Computer Vision | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA

Teraki is a Berlin based tech-driven company enabling true mobility. We stand
for innovation in the rapidly developing connected car, self-driving and 3D
mapping world. Teraki provides the data reduction and data processing solution
for Automotive (IoT) applications and enables the launch of new applications
by reducing hardware footprint, latency and costs.

We help our customers on the challenges that are posed by the exploding
amounts of data in connected vehicles for all sensor, video and 3D mapping
data.

We are looking for a Software Engineer (computer vision) to implement
performant computer vision algorithms on embedded devices and GPUs. Your tasks
will include writing high quality, well-tested and documented code that runs
on special purpose computing architectures for connected car applications.

Ideally, you have a background in computer science or software engineering and
at least 3 years of professional experience. You have strong programming
skills in C++, good working knowledge in Python, proficiency in
multithreading, know when to use heap and when stack memory and are familiar
optimization techniques for efficient video-data processing. You are familiar
with technologies and frameworks such as H.264, FFmpeg and OpenCV, video
streaming technology such as RTMP, Multiplexing and GStreamer.

You'll be working in a diverse, highly motivated team in the heart of Berlin.
We are an equal opportunity employer who values diversity. We provide a
competitive compensation package with flexible working hours and home office
opportunity.

For more details and to apply please go to:
[https://teraki.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://teraki.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=28)

------
fulcrum8s
Fulcrum GT Startup Camp | Chicago | Onsite | 13 Wk Summer Paid Internship

startup.fulcrumgt.com

Fulcrum Labs is looking for motivated individuals to participate in its
innovative summer internship program—Startup Camp. The program is for self-
starting, ambitious, and empathetic students, recent graduates, and young
adults looking to work extremely hard in exchange for experience in the
ideation, planning, and execution of disruptive technology businesses. Whether
a designer, business person, or technologist you will work closely with a
diverse set of peers to initiate and implement a project that will be pitched
to, critiqued and approved by Fulcrum’s senior management team, outside
executive advisors, mentors, and investors.

Fulcrum's Startup Camp internship recruits college students from top tier
schools for the following 4 roles: 1. Engineering, 2. Product Owner, 3. UX, 4.
Graphic Designer.

Housing provided.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site or
Remote | [https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs makes it easier for companies to build machine learning
applications. We build a web app and developer API to automate time-intensive
and error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature engineering.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
antiffan
First Step Coding | Growth Marketing Manager | REMOTE | Full-time, Part-time

First Step Coding is hiring a growth marketing manager to join a small team of
3 to grow a profitable education business with product-market fit.

We occupy a unique niche in the coding bootcamp space. For most of our
students, our classes are their first serious foray into coding. Since we
focus exclusively on the introductory level, we have opportunities to partner
with many other organizations in the space.

RESPONSIBILITIES

• Primary ownership of marketing, advertising, and copy to grow top-of-funnel

• Regular blogging to build the community and position our company as a
thought leader

• Tracking and reporting of analytics to drive decisions

• Lead expansion of online and in-person offerings

Please find more details and apply here:
[https://angel.co/firststepcoding/jobs/478698-growth-
marketin...](https://angel.co/firststepcoding/jobs/478698-growth-marketing-
manager)

------
cconstantin
Sustainalytics | Software developers, BI specialists, Testers, Product
Managers, UX/UI designers | Bucharest or Timisoara, Romania | ONSITE

Do you believe that, with the right insights, investors could contribute to a
more just and sustainable global economy? Sustainalytics is a leader in ESG
and Corporate Governance research+ratings and supports hundreds of the world’s
foremost investors who incorporate ESG and corporate governance insights into
their investment processes.

We are looking for like-minded people in search of a meaningful career. We
have a number of full-time roles for our offices in Bucharest or Timisoara
(Software developers, BI specialists, Testers, Product Managers, UX/UI
designers and so on).

For more information, including how to apply, please visit:
[https://www.sustainalytics.com/careers/](https://www.sustainalytics.com/careers/)

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io](https://transcend.io)) | San Francisco, CA |
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

People deserve control over their personal data. Transcend builds privacy
infrastructure that empowers individuals to reclaim control of their data and
helps companies comply with global data privacy laws. We’re well funded by
renowned venture capital firms including Accel, and are already attracting
interest from some of the most iconic brands in the world.

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform, and Postgres.

We’re hiring engineers that want to work on an important product. We believe
that turning the principles of data privacy into exercisable human rights is
one of the most high-impact ways we can spend our time.

Read more here:
docs.google.com/document/d/1VhF5s_hFAZ5Rg9m7gq9ObPiP1M2WovP92OEXz3hxVV4

Join us! Email ben+hn@transcend.io or apply here: jobs.lever.co/transcend

------
LloydsBankingGT
Lloyds Banking Group

Full Time

Bristol, UK | Edinburgh, UK | Leeds, UK | London, UK | Manchester, UK

Node | Java | Python | .Net | React | Kubernetes

We are a financial services group with over 30 million customers and a
presence in nearly every community. We’ve been helping Britain prosper for
over 320 years, and now that we’re re-defining the digital age of financial
services, we're aiming to deliver products to customers better and faster than
ever before.

We are hiring for a number of roles across a variety of skillsets and
locations. Send an email to me, Jordayne Henry, for a confidential career
chat: Jordayne.Henry@Lloydsbanking.com

Our journey:
[http://bit.ly/LBGTransformation](http://bit.ly/LBGTransformation)

LinkedIn: [http://bit.ly/LBGLinkedIn](http://bit.ly/LBGLinkedIn)

Twitter: [http://bit.ly/LBGDigi](http://bit.ly/LBGDigi)

------
mhannon
MarketAccessTransformation (www.marketaccesstransformation.com) | Fleet, UK |
UK or REMOTE | Full-time | Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Senior Back-end Engineer
| £50K + Bonus + Pension or equivalent daily rate

Market Access Transformation is a radical and disruptive software company that
revolutionises the way advice is exchanged between healthcare stakeholders
including payers, manufacturers, and the investment community.

We are soon to lose our senior back-end engineer to take up a Fellowship in
the Django Foundation. Go Mariusz! So we are looking for an experienced back-
end developer to take on some of his responsibilities and strengthen a
dedicated development team.

Our product, RPR, is a constantly evolving B2B application built on a well-
architected Django API (Go Mariusz!). We are currently using AngularJS (we are
moving to Angular 6 this year) on the front end with Python, Django and
PostgresSQL on the back - all sitting on AWS.

We are a small informal team and always looking for ways to improve how we do
things. We make use of Jenkins, Selenium and also Jira, Slack and Zoom to
manage the work. We work remotely with folk in far-flung places meeting up in
person twice a year (expenses paid) and I need someone who is comfortable
working in this environment.

If you are based in UK, US or India this could be a permanent role with bonus,
pension, holidays, etc. but the contract option is available for everyone.

The application process consists of a quick coding exercise, an initial
30-minute remote interview followed by a further 30-60 minute interview. All
can be done over Zoom, Skype, etc.

Role description can be found here:
[https://www.marketaccesstransformation.com/sr-back-end-
engin...](https://www.marketaccesstransformation.com/sr-back-end-engineer)

Feel free to contact me directly with any questions. mhannon@ at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
j4pe
Instacart | San Francisco, Toronto, Remote | Senior engineering roles

I'm a dev at Instacart, where we're building the world's largest market for
groceries.

Lots of interesting problems for senior people in various technologies,
frontend and backend engineers, iOS/Android, infra/devops specialists,
security, etc. It's wild to deal with the scale we're reaching these days, and
online grocery is still a tiny market in 2019 compared to what it will be.

We were also frontpaging HN a lot last week for some appearances in the news,
which wasn't fun. It was pretty excellent to see how company leadership
listened and changed policy within a few days. That doesn't happen everywhere.

If you're interested, reach out to me - email in my profile. Full job listings
at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart)

------
smitche60
Arm Treasure Data | Senior Solution (Sales) Engineers, Senior Software
Engineers, SREs | Mountain View, Tokyo, Remote | www.treasuredata.com

Arm Treasure Data exists to solve the most complex data problems of our time –
so our customers don’t have to. We are on a mission to shatter the barrier
between humans and data, and empower organizations to unleash their full
potential. We help customers harness and analyze the information they need to
create a data-driven enterprise.

Please send me your resume at smitchell+hn@treasure-data.com if you’re
interested!

Job descriptions:
[https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/](https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/)

More about us: [https://www.treasuredata.com/learn/why-treasure-
data/](https://www.treasuredata.com/learn/why-treasure-data/)

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, UI/UX, Dev. Advocate |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang,
UI/UX designer, developer evangelist. We're also seeking Senior Systems
Engineers (Linux).

Developer Advocate:

Looking for a developer advocate who can represent us at meetups, conferences,
and anything else that aids in making developers aware of new products,
features, and changes. This role would also assist with content creation.
Ideal candidates are outgoing, up-to-date with industry trends, and come from
a development background.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

UI/UX:

We are looking for UI/UX designer who has experience with designing high-
quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our customers’
expectations.

Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux) to work out of our Waltham, MA
office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy is a
plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
NewHatMatt
Idea Booth | Developer Intern | Chicago, IL | Full/Part Time | ONSITE, INTERNS

We’re Idea Booth, a creative agency in the West Loop. We focus on helping
brands stand out from their competition and forge a space of their own.

We’re looking for multifaceted, collaborative developers to contribute on
everything from full website rebuilds to hunting down elusive code bugs.
You’ll be working alongside our lead developer to learn the Idea Booth method
of development and hone your personal skills. You’ll also collaborate closely
with the visual design team to help provide input on designs and experiences.

What We’d Like To See:

\- 1-2 years of experience developing.

\- Strong knowledge of Wordpress, HTML, CSS, Javascript and PHP.

\- Ruby on Rails, GitHub and Sketch app experience a plus.

\- Portfolio of past work.

More information here:
[https://madisonwall.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://madisonwall.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

------
isitworking
Predictus | Paris | Software developer / Backend developer | Full time |
ONSITE

[https://predictus.welcomekit.co/jobs/software-
developer_pari...](https://predictus.welcomekit.co/jobs/software-
developer_paris)

At Predictus, we are building a bank app allowing people to access loans in
emerging markets. We already launched our product in Nigeria where people use
it to get money to create and grow small businesses, pay bills, etc. This is a
real opportunity for our users as they are, for most of them, underbanked,
meaning that traditional banks are not willing to lend them money. Our long
term vision is to drive financial inclusion for the billions of underbanked
people worldwide and provide them a product offering a full suit of financial
services at the tip of a finger.

Contact me at mat@predictus.io if you are interested to work with us

------
zukzuk
Akira | Senior Ruby Engineer | Toronto, ON | On-site | Full-Time |
[https://akira.md](https://akira.md)

Akira is a fast growing Toronto-based startup in the medical technology space.
We operate a next-generation telemedicine service that lets Canadians access
primary healthcare through an app.

We're relatively mature, but still operating very much like a startup. We've
intentionally kept the dev team small (about 10 of us now) and are expanding
very carefully.

Our backend is primarily Ruby-based (though NOT Rails-based!), but it's
expected that you'll bring other technologies into the stack as needed.

More info here -> [https://angel.co/akira-2/jobs/106786-sr-full-stack-ruby-
engi...](https://angel.co/akira-2/jobs/106786-sr-full-stack-ruby-engineer) ...
or email matt at akira dot md

------
i3rdna
Thunderhead | Mobile Engineer, Android Engineer | Manchester, NH, US | Full-
time | REMOTE [US only] |
[https://www.thunderhead.com/](https://www.thunderhead.com/)

We are looking for a Mobile Engineer and also for am Android Engineer to join
our team and help us build native SDKs that mobile engineers would be excited
to use in their apps.

Interested to find out more? Email me: apop [at] thunderhead [dot] com

Or apply here:

\- Mobile Engineer:
[https://thunderhead.applytojob.com/apply/bHAoNe4qhS/Mobile-E...](https://thunderhead.applytojob.com/apply/bHAoNe4qhS/Mobile-
Engineer)

\- Android Engineer:
[https://thunderhead.applytojob.com/apply/jbLEwrrYeC/Android-...](https://thunderhead.applytojob.com/apply/jbLEwrrYeC/Android-
Engineer)

------
jbowie
BIO RAD in Pleasanton CA is looking for a Senior Python Developer.

Take a look!!

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/python-backend-web-
develo...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/python-backend-web-developer-
software-developer-iii-non-it-at-bio-rad-laboratories-921319545/)

------
darango
HELP US BUILD THE FUTURE OF MONEY

Gemini Trust Company, LLC (Gemini) is a licensed digital asset exchange and
custodian. We built the Gemini platform so customers can buy, sell, and store
digital assets (e.g., Bitcoin, Ethereum, and others) in a regulated, secure,
and compliant manner.

Digital assets and blockchain technology have the power to transform the world
for good. This truth, along with our core values, form the bedrock of our
company and culture. At Gemini, no job is too small and no project too big as
we endeavor to build the future of money. We are a mission-driven, team-based,
inclusive, and determined community of thought leaders who invest in each
other and the long game. Join us in our mission!

We're hiring for both our NYC and Portland Oregon offices across all
Engineering teams (FE, BE, SREs, Data Engineers etc).

Check out our careers website: gemini.com/careers

------
ElliotA
Veo Robotics | Software, Systems, and Test Engineers | Waltham, MA | Onsite

We’re developing sensing and computer vision systems that allow large
industrial robots to collaborate safely with people. Our diverse team is also
building tools to design, configure, and simulate our system in collaborative
workcells.

We're looking for strong C++ and Linux developers, bonus points for 3D
computer vision and/or robotics experience. You'll be developing and testing
highly-reliable, modern C++ software for a multi-threaded Linux application
running on a high-performance computing platform in time-critical applications
and playing with giant robots.

Apply here: [https://www.veobot.com/jobs](https://www.veobot.com/jobs) or
reach out to elliot.simon@veobot.com

Our environment: Linux, OpenEmbedded, Git, Googletest Our toolbox: C++14, GCC,
GDB, Clang-Tidy

------
iwan-smallpdf
Smallpdf.com |Frontend (React/Redux), DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY:
~100k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

Smallpdf.com is a consumer oriented, web-based PDF editing and transformation
software that 20 million monthly users love. (Try it, we have a free tier!)

We are a 15 person team and growing fast. We enjoy open-source, adopting the
latest technologies and solving tricky frontend challenges to create
outstanding and performant user interfaces.

We use the latest technologies, including:

\- ES6

\- Webpack

\- React+Redux

\- Check our stack via
[https://stackshare.io/smallpdf/frontend](https://stackshare.io/smallpdf/frontend)

Who you are:

\- ~3 years of experience in developing web-based user interfaces

\- An obsession for interactions, animations, and visual details CSS, TDD, Git
and Linux experience

\- Experience with React or even Redux is a big plus

\- Based in Zurich or willing to relocate

Sounds interesting? We'd love to receive your application today!

Reach out to iwan@smallpdf.com

------
jonathanmayer
Princeton University Center for Information Technology Policy | Princeton, NJ
| Full Time

Princeton CITP is a leading research center at the intersection of technology
and public policy. We've conducted groundbreaking work on consumer privacy,
government surveillance, net neutrality, algorithmic fairness, and other high-
profile topics.

We're hiring two new team members, who will collaborate with our world-class
faculty, fellows, and students on interdisciplinary research projects and
policy impact. If you live in New York City or New Jersey, are passionate
about technology policy, and have an impressive resume in data science
(broadly conceived), we want to hear from you.

[https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtm...](https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtml?listingId=10641)

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal and Under Armour have teamed up to create Under Armour Connected
Fitness, a business unit dedicated to providing the technology needed to
train, perform and improve. Aimed at transforming fitness and performance, MFP
& Under Armour is committed to leveraging new and emerging digital
technologies to create unmatched consumer and member experiences, both online
and in our stores.

Under Armour sees commitment to digital technologies as a key factor in
powering our mission to help make all athletes better through passion, design
and innovation.

We are currently looking for a: \- Senior Lead SWE (Scala, Java, RoR)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1233600](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1233600)

\- Lead SWE (Scala, Java, RoR)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/882011](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/882011)

\- Senior iOS Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1395992](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1395992)

\- Senior Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1396070](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1396070)

Perks: Competitive pay, bonus plans, equity, paid time off, flexible working
hours, lots of UA gear, 401, giveback/volunteer time

If you have any questions or are interested, email
michelle.pal@underarmour.com

No Agencies, please

------
solarcenturyds
Kiron Open Higher Education for Refugees | Frontend JS Engineers, Backend
Engineers, UX/UI/Product Designers, IT Support Staff | Onsite | Full-time |
Berlin, Germany | [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs)

Kiron enables access to higher education and successful learning for refugees
through digital solutions. We are expanding our growing tech-team and looking
for more people to join us in our central Berlin office to deliver fantastic
new tools and products to refugees worldwide. We have an exciting new focus
and lots of new opportunities to hack on our React / GraphQL applications.

Read the job descriptions, find out more about Kiron and fill in a short
application form here: [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-
jobs)

------
kironjobs
Kiron Open Higher Education for Refugees | Frontend JS Engineers, Backend
Engineers, UX/UI/Product Designers, IT Support Staff | Onsite | Full-time |
Berlin, Germany | [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs)

Kiron enables access to higher education and successful learning for refugees
through digital solutions. We are expanding our growing tech-team and looking
for more people to join us in our central Berlin office to deliver fantastic
new tools and products to refugees worldwide. We have an exciting new focus
and lots of new opportunities to hack on our React / GraphQL applications.

Read the job descriptions, find out more about Kiron and fill in a short
application form here: [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-
jobs)

------
arcticf0x
HousingAnywhere | Lead Data Engineer | Rotterdam | Onsite

We are looking for a Data Engineer to join our Engineering team. You will
build data driven solutions to help the global market of students and young
expats find their home away from home, and by improving the quality of our
data tools and large scale data infrastructure. You will take on complex data-
related problems using some of the most diverse datasets available — user
behavior, marketplace dynamics, revenue streams, and other signals across our
platform. Above all, your work will impact the way the world experiences
housing and international relocation.

Read more about the role -
[https://housinganywhere.workable.com/j/C33B03C0C6?viewed=tru...](https://housinganywhere.workable.com/j/C33B03C0C6?viewed=true)

Email me if interested, cHJha2FzaCtobkBob3VzaW5nYW55d2hlcmUuY29t

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Sr Software Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | Onsite |
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321)

Demand Engineering optimizes Netflix’s availability, latency, and cost by
shaping resource demand for cloud services through steering traffic and
scaling systems. We proactively optimize for user experience and reactively
mitigate incidents through regional evacuation. We have a lot of fun problems
to solve, a scale that makes them challenging, and a culture that gives us the
freedom to pursue what is best.

Looking for people who want to do their best work solving hard problems with
great colleagues. Our team has a dedication to inclusion and regularly devotes
time to developing our awareness and skills in this area. If you love to code
and have a background in infra, please apply!

------
stevenjohns
BECODE - Front-end developer (Angular) | ONSITE (Sydney) or REMOTE | Full-time
| [https://becode.com.au/](https://becode.com.au/)

BECODE is looking for a self-starter that can quickly hop on board and join
our startup. The dev team currently has five people - two full-time developers
and three part-time developers. We're looking to add a third full-time
developer to the mix.

To make a long story short, we produce a series of products to serve the
construction and engineering industry. One of the products, for example, takes
the Building Code of Australia and filters it down to just the parts that are
relevant for a client's building. Other products have internal staff as
clients seeking to help them with their work. Under the one roof we are
actually a group of three startups, two being engineering consulting firms and
BECODE doing development.

* Well-funded with a roadmap to last a few years at least.

* Lots of interesting and diverse work across multiple products.

* Lots and lots of greenfield.

* Very flexible working hours.

* Management is very understanding, and you'll be sitting a few metres away the managing director (who is also the product owner).

The ideal candidate would be able to attend our Martin Place office, but we'd
consider remote work and even international remote work from the right person.

The stack you'd be working with is Angular on the frontend, Django on the
backend, Postgres as a database with our infrastructure on AWS. You would
ideally have a strong understanding and familiarity with Angular, and
familiarity with the others being a bonus.

If you're interested in the role, shoot me an email at steven.johns [at]
company name [dot] com [dot] au with your resume, a cover letter (no fluff
please) and salary expectations. Feel free to get in touch if you have any
questions too - happy to answer any queries you might have.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior DevOps Engineer| FULL TIME | WROCLAW, POLAND Onsite with
some REMOTE working possible
|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a digital Services company with a mission to 'Improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield.

If you want the opportunity to widen your scope and pick up new technologies
and cross train in new platforms/ frameworks in a global company with travel
opportunities then get in touch: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or apply
here: [https://bit.ly/SnrDevops](https://bit.ly/SnrDevops)

------
jessica-krane
EquityZen|NYC|Full-time, ONSITE|Full Stack, Front End, Senior Front End

[https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-engineer)

[https://equityzen.com/careers/?front-end-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?front-end-engineer)

[https://equityzen.com/careers/?senior-front-end-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?senior-front-end-engineer)

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and private equity investors. We’re looking for experienced
Engineers to join our growing team as we rapidly expand our industry-defining
online investment platform. Our team is a group of ambitious, yet humble
people across all disciplines and backgrounds.

Our platform enables large, private companies to deliver liquidity to their
shareholders while providing investors access to invest in these proven, pre-
IPO companies. EquityZen has served 125+ premier tech and digital health
companies and is proud to be considered a liquidity provider for 1 out of 3 of
the largest unicorns. A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and
industry-defining online investment platform, we have successfully completed
6500+ private placement transactions. Focusing on automating an antiquated
offline process has allowed us to lead the charge in building more efficient,
cost-effective, and transparent private markets. Watch this short video to
learn more: equityzen.com/press.

EquityZen runs a robust stack which is containerized and deployed on
Kubernetes in the AWS cloud. On the front end, we leverage React, Redux and
GraphQL. On the back end, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, and
RabbitMQ.

Feel free to email jessica.krane@equityzen.com with any questions. Looking
forward to hearing from you!

------
seyeong_aws
AWS Managed Services | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full-Time

If you're interested in becoming a part of a highly skilled team building
software to support AWS adoption by the biggest companies in the world then
get in touch with me!

My team is building software to help large enterprise customers move into the
AWS cloud. We're going big in 2019 and are looking for smart engineers to help
us -let me know if you're interested!

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/600728/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/600728/software-development-
engineer-ams) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/710929/software-dev-
engineer...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/710929/software-dev-engineer-iii-
aws)

Email me cjjeong@amazon.com

------
nsnietka
Mightier | Software Engineer | Boston | Full-Time | ONSITE

 _Can video games teach children how to harness their emotions?_

We believe, and have the results to show they can. Mightier is a biofeedback
mobile game platform that teaches kids to identify and control their emotions
through play. Kids wear a heart rate band while playing a library of games and
must regulate their heart rate to win. The games empower kids to practice
self-calming skills that transfer to real-life situations.

We're looking for a software engineer to join our web development team as we
face a period of rapid growth. We're built with Python/Django, Docker, AWS.

\+ More about Mightier: [https://mightier.com](https://mightier.com)

\+ Join our team:
[https://mightier.com/careers/](https://mightier.com/careers/)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email address to discuss and learn more about this opening?
Thanks

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Full-
Time, Onsite

Lead/Senior/Principal Engineer - Software Engineer - Software Intern

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead or Senior Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our back-end engineering, including designing,
building, and maintaining scalable logistics systems, leading and mentoring a
team of engineers, advancing our software engineering culture, and liaising
with other senior technical and non-technical staff.

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget. It's also an
opportunity to do some management, while remaining technical.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. We have great offices in
Los Angeles and Chicago, into which we would be happy to hire members of our
already-distributed team.

We have a few seats for new graduates and interns as well.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a
full list of openings.

Please apply!

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

    
    
      • Director of Engineering
      • Senior React Native Engineer
      • Senior Software Engineer
      • Software Engineer
      • Senior UX Designer
      
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
bjko
Quobyte | Sales Engineer/Architect | Santa Clara, Chicago, New York | Full-
time | [https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is a high-performance distributed parallel POSIX file system designed
to handle a broad range of workloads from classic HPC and ML to VMs and
databases. Our customers include Fortune 500 companies, research institutes,
and innovative SaaS companies.

We are looking for self-starters that can help our customers size and deploy
Quobyte on prem and in the cloud, integrate with kubernetes or OpenStack and
support them running their diverse applications on Quobyte.

You can find more details here: [https://www.quobyte.com/jobs/sales-engineer-
us](https://www.quobyte.com/jobs/sales-engineer-us)

Send your resume or questions to work@quobyte.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
aliposts
Gearset

Software engineer | DevOps engineer | Customer support engineer | Technical
pre-sales engineer | Sales | Marketing | Cambridge, UK | Onsite

Join a bunch of nice, smart people at Cambridge's fastest growing tech start
up. We're building the best DevOps tool for developers working on the
Salesforce platform (the world's biggest enterprise PaaS). Gearset is a hosted
web app running on C# + JS + Postgres + Kubernetes + AWS. There are already
some big name companies relying on Gearset every day for their Salesforce
deployments and there's a huge list of features we want to add.

It's an engineering-focused company, there aren't many meetings, we work
closely with users to build the right thing, taking ownership of features from
conception right through to release, we care about quality code and a quality
product.

Go to gearset.com/jobs or email jobs@gearset.com

------
jstsch
H5mag | Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | onsite (flexible),
interns welcome! | [https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is an online design platform for digital magazines. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create (responsive) interactive content
for the web. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is a quite large Javascript web app. Our backend
and infrastructure is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices
sprinkled on top. We develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment
philosophy.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com) At HealthPrize, we are
changing the way people think about their medication and their health! Our
growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such as
Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally. Platform
Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hacker%20News)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about empowering small business. We're a venture-
backed startup attacking a big problem: how small businesses buy and sell
products. We take a first principles approach to building software in the
logistics, finance, and ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing
our team in both San Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
timtamboy63
Opendoor | San Francisco / Atlanta / Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE Opendoor
is revolutionizing the real estate industry and changing the way people buy
and sell homes. This year, we've:

• Expanded markets from 6 to 20 cities, planning for 50 markets by 2020

• Seen 1 in 2 true sellers who receive an offer choose to sell to Opendoor, up
from 1 in 3

• Reduced the average fee to home sellers to 6.5 percent

• Increased our annualized acquisition run rate to $3.8B, up from $1.2B

• Grown the homebuilder trade-in program with Lennar and other homebuilders to
enable over $875M in annualized sales for builders

• Acquired online home buying platform Open Listings (W15)

• Opened engineering and design offices in Los Angeles and Atlanta

• Been hiring like crazy (from 250 -> 1200 in a year and a half)

Apply for openings at
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or email me at
chintan@opendoor.com

------
DetroitSB
Quicken Loans | Location: Detroit, MI USA - ONSITE (we provide relocation
assistance) | Full Time / Direct Hire

We are hiring for many different tech roles(over 100 openings)! Right now,
we're focused on full stack software engineers and we are open to many
different stacks (previously a heavy MS stack shop, seeing more needs for
other tech too)

I also have an opening for a Workday Integrations Engineer - you must have
experience with Workday Studio and integrations - not just reporting.

We have a very collaborative culture so we do prefer our team members to be on
site and provide fully customized relocation packages for our team members!

Connect with me on LinkedIn and let's chat more:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydney-
bloss-b3156095/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydney-bloss-b3156095/)

------
ncampos3
Simple Energy | [https://simpleenergy.com/](https://simpleenergy.com/) |
Boulder, CO | Onsite | Full Time | Multiple Positions

We started Simple Energy to create a more sustainable future. We motivate
people to save energy and fundamentally change how "energy" — utilities,
energy retailers, and product manufacturers — and people engage. We create
data-driven software that appeals to people's interests and desires, informs
them about their energy use and makes saving energy social, fun, and simple.

We have open engineering postions across the stack from FE to data, as well as
in design, product and everywhere else.

Full Listing here:
[https://simpleenergy.com/company/#!/jobs](https://simpleenergy.com/company/#!/jobs)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE Jellyfish is
creating a platform that will change the way organizations measure their
software development efforts and improve strategic decision-making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
rosstaylor90
ATLAS ML | London, UK | Full Stack Developer | Remote | FULL-TIME

Our mission is to systemise the world's deep learning knowledge.

We are building a discovery platform and tooling for deep learning that links
ideas with implementations, and allows everyone to access and apply the state
of the art in AI. We are a team of researchers and engineers from the
University of Cambridge, and our founders include an early core developer at
Wikipedia and an open source machine learning developer.

We are looking for a full stack developer to help us develop our popular and
growing platform. Our tech is built on Python (Django) and React. Additionally
we have a number of other roles - including product and advocacy roles.

Learn more here www.atlasml.io or apply at [https://angel.co/atlas-
ml/jobs](https://angel.co/atlas-ml/jobs)

------
buf
Reforge | Senior Software Engineer Full Stack | REMOTE (American timezone) |
Headquarters San Francisco, [https://www.reforge.com](https://www.reforge.com)

What we do: Reputable and selective programs for experienced professionals in
marketing, product, data, and engineering. Think: the future of MBA programs.
Our members are the best in the business from
Google/Slack/Airbnb/Patreon/Eventbrite/etc

We're bootstrapped and very profitable with only 6 of us so far. Started by
Brian Balfour (2x successful entrepreneur, Ex-VP hubspot). We're looking to
bring in Engineer #2 and #3. Tech stack is latest Rails/React on Postgres.
Very standard, no bamboozle.

Ideal candidate can run projects all on their own, is a lifelong learner, and
understands impact over activity. Plus dad/mom jokes.

buford @ reforge

------
abell1tep
Tucson Electric Power | Programmer Analyst I, II, III or Senior, -Java Web
Development (Position filled based off the skills of the candidate)| Tucson,
Arizona | Onsite| FTE

For more information please visit our website or contact mvaughan@tep.com

[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti..).

We are currently seeking a talented individual for the position of Java
Programmer Analyst l - Senior, Web Services. This position will be filled at
the level appropriate to the successful candidate's background. The successful
candidate will create new custom solutions to integrate enterprise
applications both internally and with vendors and partners that ensure on-
time, cost-effective delivery with minimal system and business impact while
maintaining compliance with IT and product architecture. Supports complex
enterprise wide IT applications and SOA (Service Oriented Architecture) Middle
Tier Interfaces used by multiple business units and external partners. Assists
IS personnel and consults with business clients in the use of information
technology and application systems. Works directly with application vendors,
application service providers, SaaS, and cloud computing providers to meet UNS
business needs. Works closely with the IT Enterprise Architecture team to
ensure application architecture is consistent with overall IT architecture
direction.

Product Expertise: Web Application Server - Apache, Tomcat, Database - Oracle
12c

Skills Required: J2EE (JSP, Servlets), Spring MVC 4.x, HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript, Angular 2.x, Test Driven Development – jUnit, Continuous
Integration – Jenkins, RESTful web-services, Source Control – SVN, Eclipse
IDE, Software Engineering, and Design Patterns

Skills Preferred: Mobile Applications Experience, Oracle Fusion Middleware SOA
Suite 12c, lIS, SQL Server, TypeScript, and Automated testing such as Selenium
or Karma

~~~
letmeintoit
The link seems broken!

------
ajb413
PubNub | All Positions | San Francisco, CA | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

PubNub is an API for developers. Send small amounts of data from or to any
device on the planet in under 250ms. Our customers use our APIs to build chat
applications, IoT device signaling, geolocation tracking, realtime updates,
multiplayer games, and so much more.

ONSITE: San Francisco, CA Developer Relations Engineer | Senior DevOps
Engineer | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Senior Software Engineer |
Senior Product Manager | Senior Product Marketing Manager | Web Developer,
Marketing | Contracts - Paralegal | Senior Product Manager | Sales Development
Representative (SDR) |

ONSITE: London, England, UK Account Executive | Solution Architect |

[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple
for SaaS vendors to deliver to enterprise customers. We are looking for
hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer tools and solving
challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be working with a
talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript, and
contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. These roles will be
exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

Those interested in technical customer success, quality assurance, or support
roles are invited to get in touch as well.

------
kristenatstreak
Streak is establishing our first engineering office outside of San Francisco.
We know that it takes focus and intentional planning to make a distributed
office a success, and we're looking to partner with an experienced engineer to
take on the role of site lead and build out the office.

Your day to day will include:

\- Engineering: We're not particular about where in the stack you're looking
to contribute (see our existing engineering reqs for some possibilities, but
we're flexible), but we are looking for somebody with a strong engineering
background who wants to be hands-on as the team gets off the ground. As the
team grows, we'll figure out together what division of time makes sense.

\- People Management: Work with Vancouver engineers to make sure they're
happy, healthy, and engaged. Ensure that the team grows in a way that makes
sense for both the office and Streak overall. Facilitate communication both
within the site and with the San Francisco team.

\- Recruiting: Lead hiring in Vancouver and work with the Streak recruiting
team to source great candidates. Attend meetups and events, be the face of
Streak in Vancouver.

We are excited about you if you:

\- You're an experienced engineer. You've contributed significantly to an
evolving codebase and have the learnings to show from it.

\- You're an experienced leader. You've been a people manager, a product
manager, or a tech lead for a significant team or product.

It would be phenomenal if:

\- You have experience with distributed teams, especially in management.

\- You're familiar with the tech ecosystem in Vancouver. We're new here
ourselves and would love to partner with someone who knows their way around.

To learn more about the company and how we operate check out our careers page
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

~~~
ramanahuja
Are you open to Software Engineering Internship?

------
mgreer
DISCORD | Fullstack Software Engineer - Unannounced App Project | San
Francisco | Onsite Only | Fulltime

Discord is where over 200M gamers gather together and play together.

Fullstack Software Engineer (React + Python):
[https://discordapp.com/jobs/4006662002](https://discordapp.com/jobs/4006662002)

HN we have another Unannounced Project, this time for the app itself, and are
looking for creative engineers with React and Python experience to join us in
inventing it. We all come from varying backgrounds here, so do not be
dissuaded if you do not have a CS degree (I don't). What we do share is a love
of Discord, and an ability to solve hard problems together. This is a new
project, and I can let you know more about it once you get in touch. We can
support many Visa needs, but not remote work.

------
cfein
Echo360 - Software Engineer | Alpharetta, GA or Remote (East Coast preferred)
| Full-time | [https://echo360.com/](https://echo360.com/)

Echo360 is the smarter video platform for education. We're the first video
platform designed to foster active, engaged, and personalized video-based
learning.

You’ll be joining a small and talented group of engineers building out
Echo360’s web platform and applications. As a Software Engineer on the Active
Learning Platform team, you will work on products from inception, through
development, and ultimately to testing and release. Being a relatively small
team, you will have the freedom and opportunity to help direct the shape and
evolution of our technical architecture.

Primary Responsibilities

* Build infrastructure to manage curriculums across hundreds of schools * Develop scalable systems that can manage millions of concurrent students watching millions of hours of lecture content * Help maintain the backbone of the Echo360 platform that keeps our various services in sync and working together * Actively and productively contribute to the full Agile process * Stay current with relevant technologies * Build high-quality deliverables (code, test, hardware, schemas) quickly with minimal direction * Think creatively and lead the resolution of problems facing the team

The ideal candidate for the Software Engineer position at Echo360 will
have/be:

* Bachelor's degree (preferred) * Experience with React * 3-7 years related professional experience in software engineering * Experience with Scala and AWS data services is a plus * A passion for building scalable and performant web systems * Outstanding verbal and written communications skills * A Well-organized self-starter

Apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114662507/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114662507/?pathWildcard=1114662507&trk=mcm)

------
decohen
Patientco | Engineering Manager, UX Designer | Atlanta | ONSITE

Patientco is the consumer payments experience for healthcare. We design easy
to use technology that eliminates the pain points around paying healthcare
bills.

We're looking for an engineering manager who will lead the team that builds
products millions of patients use every day.

You will be: * Managing three mid-level full-stack software engineers *
Writing and reviewing code

You'll be working with a state-of-the art Kubernetes-based microservice
architecture, deploying code dozens of times a day, in several languages,
including PHP, Javascript (AngularJS) and Golang.

If you're interested, shoot us a resume here:
[https://www.patientcolife.com/jobs/team-lead-software-
engine...](https://www.patientcolife.com/jobs/team-lead-software-engineering/)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | Software Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://up.codes](https://up.codes)

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations. We bring sanity to the complex ecosystem of construction
compliance.

We are able to validate 3D building models automatically and in real time
(similar to a linter highlighting errors as you type.) We launched the beta in
mid 2018 and have already caught thousands of violations on user projects.

We’re looking for software engineers who have experience with compiled
languages and knowledge of or ability to learn some 3D / geometry algorithms.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | Philadelphia, PA | C++ Developer | ONSITE |
VISA | www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are looking for exceptional candidates for the C++ Developer role. For more
details on the position and to apply directly, please visit:

[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Security Operations Lead | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

As the Security Operations Lead you will be a key member of Borrowell’s
Engineering Team. You will own the security function and look to improve and
maintain best practices for the team.

You would collaborate with Data, Product, Design, Engineering and QA teams
across the company. One of our company values is "Love to Learn" and we want
someone to learn and grow with us and mentor other developers on their team.

Apply today:
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672)
borrowell.com/careers

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com)

Queueco is looking for a software engineer to work on automated trading
systems. We have neither clients nor traders, instead we trade on the
financial markets around the world on our own account using fully automated
trading strategies. We are looking for a software engineer with experience in
distributed systems and networking protocols. Interest in financial markets is
preferable, but prior experience in the financial industry is not necessary,
you will pick this up quickly.

For more details and to apply:
[https://queueco.workable.com/](https://queueco.workable.com/)

Or by mail write to: contact [at] queueco [dot] com

------
mvlopata
Thinknum | Full Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing web data software startups in the
world. Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence.

Open roles:

* Front-end Software Engineer - JavaScript SPAs (React, Angular, etc.)

* Back-end Engineer - (Python, Django, AWS)

* Web Crawling Engineer - (Python, Django, DOM)

* VP of Marketing

* Marketing Specialist

* VP of Sales

* SDR

* Research Data Analyst

* Investing Reporter

If you’re interested, please apply here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/)
or send your application to careers@thinknum.com

Learn more: [https://www.thinknum.com](https://www.thinknum.com)

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office nearly doubled in size in 2018 and is still hiring for
multiple positions. We have back end, full-stack, and front end engineering
teams in the office building features for our Point of Sale systems as well as
backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products and third party
products. Develop and support routing and gateway support between Square’s
products and payment processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. We deploy our
solutions to our own data centers and to the cloud. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email zundel+hn@squareup.com.

If you are a new or recent graduate, please apply directly on our career page
at the link above for the "Software Engineer New Grad (All Locations)"
position. If you are looking for an internship, please apply directly on our
career page at the link above for the "Software Engineer Intern (All
Locations)" position.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack (Rails) and front-end (React) engineers,
product managers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 600
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone to drive innovation and execute product
initiatives across the company, working closely with the CTO and engineering
team. We want someone who will take ownership over the ideation, technical
development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
klara-patagona
Patagona GmbH | Frontend-Developer | Full Time | Darmstadt, Germany | ONSITE
We are a company in the field of e-commerce based in Darmstadt and we are
looking for reinforcement in frontend development. Our young team around the
two founders Maximilian Bank and Andreas Frankenberger meanwhile consists of
23 employees and has managed to react quickly and precisely to the needs of
our customers through short communication and decision-making processes. With
the pricemonitor, we offer professional software to monitor international
online markets and to intelligently optimize sales prices. To support our
team, we are looking for a full-time frontend developer (m/w/d).

Your tasks

-independent concept development and execution

-creative development of problem solutions

-independent implementation of new features

-you are the contact person for our student trainees in the frontend

Your profile

-previous knowledge in the field of frontend work and/or practical experience

-experience in development with HTML, JavaScript and CSS, ideally you are familiar with AngularJS, TypeScript and Less

-high self-motivation and team spirit

We offer

-a young motivated team with flat hierarchies

-use in a varied and exciting work environment

-great freedom for your ideas on new features and concepts

-the opportunity to take responsibility quickly

-an agile development process

-teamwork with code reviews and knowledge transfer

-attractive office location with ideal public transport connections and proximity to the motorway

-flexible working hours

We look forward to hearing from you! Please send your application with CV and
an overview of your previous projects to jobs@patagona.de
[https://patagona.de/](https://patagona.de/)

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE or REMOTE

We are currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to
join our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 4 or more years professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world and number one in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some
massive and exciting opportunities ahead of us.

We are working on greenfield cloud solutions at the moment (lots of fun!).

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/)

------
JangoSteve
Genomenon | Senior Software Developer | Ann Arbor, MI | On-site

We're building a database of genomic information, called Mastermind, that
facilitates data curation and genome interpretation for diagnosis and
treatment on the clinical side, as well as for targeted drug discovery in
phramacogenomics.

Ideally, someone with full-stack experience would provide the most flexibility
in terms of responsibility, as we're an early-stage (funded) startup. We've
generated a very large database of genomic information which many are already
finding valuable, and we are growing and have customers, but we have lofty
ambitions and a large vision for what we can accomplish.

Experience with Python, Ruby, JavaScript, and Go is helpful.

[https://www.genomenon.com](https://www.genomenon.com)

Reach out to me at schwartz@genomenon.com.

------
greyhat
Coupa | Software Engineers | San Mateo, CA | coupa.com

Coupa is "The All-In-One Business Spend Management Platform". Our software
handles Purchasing, Expenses, Invoicing, Analytics, Payments, and more. We
started over 10 years ago and went public in 2016.

We use Ruby on Rails, React and React Native, jQuery, and Go. Less commonly,
C# and Python. We are pragmatically building and maintaining a large platform
used by hundreds of companies, many of which you probably interact with daily.

We are a friendly bunch with a wide range of educations, backgrounds, ages,
and family sizes. We try hard to keep to a maximum of 40 hour work week. We
have hack days several times a year (during work days). Developers have lots
of ways to make an impact by working with product management and UX teams,
creating internal tools and services, and contributing to the design and
architecture of the product.

We are hiring engineers and INTERNS for Rails, React, performance, data,
testing, site reliability, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development)

Benefits: * Good pay * Flexible working hours * Unlimited PTO [I'm aware of
the criticisms but it works well here.] * Health, Dental, Vision insurance *
Lunch 2 days a week * Snacks and drinks * Employee Stock Purchasing Plan, 401K
match

Location: * HQ in San Mateo, CA near 101 and 92. Near Hayward Park Caltrain,
shuttle to Hillsdale Caltrain * More offices in Reno, Ohio, Pune India, and
elsewhere: coupa.com/company/our-offices * Remote workers around the US and
world. (Remote positions not always available.)

You are welcome to apply through our normal process at jobs.coupa.com (mention
Brian Farr and this post, please!), or email me at brianfarr@gmail.com

This post represents my best effort to share accurate information for
recruiting, but is not an official posting from Coupa. Please refer to
coupa.com for official information.

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | REMOTE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 200 million impressions /
month. Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done:
the hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

* (Sr) Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* (Sr) Backend Go & DevOps Engineers (Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka, ...)

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
semicolon
OpsLevel | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.opslevel.com](https://www.opslevel.com)

~About us~

OpsLevel is a very early stage startup based in Toronto, ON. We're an
experienced team of ex-PagerDuty, ex-Amazon, and ex-Shopify. We have paying
customers and just closed our seed round with fantastic Silicon Valley
investors.

We want to make the Internet better by helping companies build more reliable
software. We're building a product to bring the site reliability best
practices from companies like Netflix and Google to everyone else.

Our users' experience is paramount, so we relentlessly focus on all aspects of
UX, from our UI to our APIs. As developers, we also take great care with code
quality, maintainability, and scalability.

Work/life balance is a priority for us. We have family, friends, and hobbies
that we want to attend to at the end of the day (and we suspect you do too).
Elon Musk can keep his 100 hour weeks. We're happy to grow fast at 40 hours
per week.

~About you~

You'll be one of our initial hires and working closely with our CEO, CTO, and
other senior employees.

Your day to day will be writing software, but you'll ultimately touch many
aspects of the business: talking to customers, defining new features, and then
actually implementing those features end to end. We don't have a lot of
process or structure, so you should be good at working independently and
getting stuff done.

On the technical side, we care most that you have an insatiable curiosity
around technology and software. You care about improving your craft and can
demonstrate how you've done so.

~Stack:~

\- Vue.js - Frontend

\- Ruby/Rails - Backend / API

\- Currently on Heroku (migrating to Terraform, Docker, and AWS)

More info: Email john@opslevel.com.

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and a passion for
making complicated engineering problems understandable to users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for the following roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
wilwade
Utiliflex | Lead Software Engineer | Chattanooga, TN | Onsite | Fulltime |
110k-150k

We’re a small, established company that builds prepaid electric metering
solutions. Deployments across the globe, helping the world connect to the
power grid.

We are looking for a Lead Software Engineer. You will get your hands dirty in
every layer of the stack. You’ll manage a small team, clean up legacy code,
and build new products that help real people. We have Go and PHP in
production, but don’t care if your experience is in other languages.

Perks? Very flexible hours, 401k, health insurance, etc... This is a job you
can make what you want. Interested in learning more about the business side?
Sure. Want do to some international travel? Ok. Think you do better with a
four day work week? Let’s try it.

Send a note to joe.gordon@utiliflex.com if you are interested.

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. CodeWeavers recently partnered with Valve Software to integrate Wine
into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or non-US, local workers, and will consider
relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see link above for
benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
LouisLouisLous
Curacubby: INTERNS and an LEAD ARCHITECT | Berkeley CA | Full-time | Onsite

Curacubby is a SaaS for early education children programs. We are a fintech
company specializing in vertical payments. www.curacubby.com

As a seed-funded company that has gotten traction we now must make the
transition to a micro-services architecture. We are looking for "the one" who
can lead us there.

We offer: all the flexibility you might need and for the right person we'll
make the salary and equity compelling. Oh we also will file visas for super
qualified candidates.

Link to job:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/curacubbycom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/curacubbycom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAIZKsEyFlfuRUW)

------
asosso
RealScout | Senior Software Engineer - Data Integration | REMOTE (minimum
5-hour overlap with Pacific US Timezone) | Full-Time

RealScout’s goal is to provide better transparency between real estate agents,
brokers, home sellers, and home buyers to bring efficiency to the $1 trillion
residential real estate marketplace. We're in almost every major metropolitan
market in the country and have many of the largest NYC brokerages on board as
part of a Buyer Graph[1] initiative -- an unprecedented effort for a real
estate startup.

A typical week will entail:

\- Ensuring perfect replication of 100+ real estate data feeds with as little
lag as possible

\- Scaling a daily emailer from 100k to 1m personalized sends

\- Expanding our set of attributes that no one else in the industry has, like
"stainless steel appliances" and "near Google shuttle stops"

THE REQUIREMENTS

\- Experience with medium-to-large data pipelines: implementing, testing, and
deploying

\- Experience with stream processing tools such as Kafka, Kinesis, Spark,
Storm, and/or Flink

\- Familiarity with Python+Go (bonus points for Ruby)

\- Familiarity with automated unit and integration testing

\- Experience with wide variety of data stores such as PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, and Redshift

\- Experience with one major cloud provider (Google, Azure, AWS). AWS a plus.

THE TEAM

We strive to cultivate thought diversity with candor, empathy, and respect. We
welcome people of different backgrounds, abilities and perspectives.

We look forward to hearing from you! Contact me at anthony at realscout dot
com and visit
[http://learn.realscout.com/about](http://learn.realscout.com/about) for more
info.

[1] [https://nycbuyergraph.com/](https://nycbuyergraph.com/)

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Remote only | Full time | GMT+-2 only

Our service makes life better for millions of patients, healthcare
professionals and carers. Our roll-out in NW London makes us the UK's largest
patient portal, and we're expanding into a global market. We're fully remote,
and we've built the company this way since the start. We rely on good
communication & collaboration (both within and across teams), and we're still
small enough that you'll meet everyone.

We are hiring software and site reliability engineers -- see our opening at
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html).
Our tech stack is Java, Angular, some Kotlin, Python, Go, Docker/Swarm,
PostgreSQL.

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) is hiring! | Backend, Full-stack engineers, Designers |
Menlo Park, CA | [https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL
TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning life science into an information technology by
creating a fully automated cloud wet lab. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer (scheduling):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)
Full-stack engineer (web):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)
Front end engineer (web):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1535939](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1535939)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement

------
rylo_hiring
Rylo | Software Engineer, C | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Visa Transfer |
Full time

Our mission at Rylo is to help everyone tell their story through unbelievable
video. We’re doing this through an innovative software first approach to
building the best camera on the market.

You will become part of our core software team responsible for developing
application software on our camera platforms. We’re looking for a solid C/C++
developer to help us with multi-threaded application projects. We value:
ownership, a thoughtful approach to problem solving, transparency, candor, and
a willingness to learn and teach.

Full details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rylo/74d1ad5b-75a9-48b0-a460-6bd11709e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rylo/74d1ad5b-75a9-48b0-a460-6bd11709e0d4)

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Front-end Developer, Back-end Developer, Engineering
Manager | Madison, WI but will hire remotely | Onsite or Remote | Full-time |
[https://thinkpacifica.com/](https://thinkpacifica.com/)

Pacifica is the one of the largest mental health platforms in the world.
Having launched in January 2015, over 2.6 million people have now signed up to
improve their health and wellbeing through our mobile applications. Come help
us change the way people think about mental health. We also have some big
announcements we will be making soon and are looking to expand the team
quickly.

Skills: Front-end: Angluar JS, Ionic, Cordova. Back-end: Java, Jetty,
Postgresql, Redis, AWS

Please reach out to dale [at] thinkpacifica.com and include "HN" in the
subject.

------
ntamas
Sr. Software Engineer (Java) - adMarketplace - New York, NY

Growing Company. Small Dynamic Teams. Real Impact. At adMarketplace, we create
best of breed consumer search technology using microservice architectures with
millisecond response time and crunch through terabytes of data every day. The
ideal candidate is motivated designing for massive scale, developing for low
latency and has a strong interest in engineering high throughput systems, data
streaming, processing, and aggregation solutions. Our team uses cutting edge
software technologies including Java8+, Akka, Scala, Kafka, Spark, NoSQL, AWS,
Docker and more.

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/admarketplace/job/owsg9fw7](http://jobs.jobvite.com/admarketplace/job/owsg9fw7)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have offices in New
York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* Business Systems and Integrations Analyst - Copenhagen or Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4203157002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4203157002))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
We are also looking for DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen or Budapest
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002))

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company.

We believe in improving people’s lives by making transportation safer, more
accessible, and more convenient. We’re building the world’s most advanced
software to fuel the driverless cars that safely connect people to the places,
things, and experiences they care about.

We seek and embrace diversity in all of its forms. We continuously push
ourselves to think differently and take ownership wherever it's needed. This
is a place for dreamers and doers to succeed. If you share our passion for
achieving what some say is impossible, join us.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts):
I'm the founder of this company, and a developer myself. 10 Months ago, I left
South Africa to move to Singapore. I used to be quite averse to the idea of
remote workers, but seeing as just about everyone in our Cape Town office
would be remote from my perspective, I decided that the company needed to
focus on hiring for remote. It's been a good experience so far!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses. You can read more about us here:
[https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about)

We've been profitable for many years and have never had the need to raise
capital. You'll be building on a stable platform, with a strong team.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: GMT+1 to GMT+8. (Currently we have developers in South Africa,
India, Lebanon and myself Singapore)

Salary: $30k - $60k

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
dvdreddy
Oliv AI [https://oliv.ai](https://oliv.ai) | Full stack Engineer | REMOTE |
Full-time

We are building Oliv, an AI assistant that automates repetitive workflows for
sales professionals and helps them focus on the right thing at the right time.
We are a well funded startup in Silicon Valley with investments from top VCs.

We are a small team of 3 engineers and are looking for a strong full stack
engineer to join us.

As Oliv’s founding engineer, you will design, build and own products that our
users love and use on a daily basis. You will do this using Clojure(script), a
functional programming language that truly makes developing software a joyful
experience.

Go to [https://angel.co/oliv-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/oliv-ai/jobs)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve | Full-Stack Senior Software Engineer | New York | Full-time

Upsolve is a Y Combinator and Eric Schmdit-funded tech nonprofit that helps
low-income Americans in crippling debt wipe their slate clean. We do this
through the first TurboTax for bankruptcy. In 2018, the New York Times awarded
us the Good Tech Award.

We're looking to hire the second engineer on our founding team. We're looking
for a developer who has expertise in functional programming, data security,
architecture, and CI. Upsolve uses a slim number of frameworks/services to
deliver its products: React/Node/Postgres/Docker/AWS (ECS, S3+Cloudfront). We
hope to find someone with expertise in all of these technologies.

If you're interested, please reach out to me at rohan@upsolve.org.

Learn more: upsolve.org

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

PM:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1284018](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1284018)

------
misterkgb
Ensho | Frontend, Backend, Full-Stack Engineers | Toronto, ON, CA | On-site
and remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.enshohealth.com](https://www.enshohealth.com)

Ensho is building a platform to unlock the largely untapped medical data from
specialist clinics and independent practices. Our first product - massively
improving the process for identifying patients for clinical trials - already
has significant traction.

We're still very early-stage, and are looking to bring on founding members of
our engineering team. Experience building web services or other commercial
software a must. Experience with NLP, data science, information retrieval,
and/or information security a big plus.

Our stack: React, GraphQL, Python, Postgres, AWS

Want to know more? Email me at kevin [at] ensho.ai

------
joeconway
Scribd | Web + Android + iOS + Engineering Managers | Full time | ONSITE
(REMOTE possible for more senior candidates in certain US states) | San
Francisco, Toronto

Scribd offers all you can read ebooks and audiobooks for $8.99 a month and our
apps get a ton of usage. We strive to build a great product, whilst
considering ourselves primarily a technology company. We love to address
technical debt, do things right the first time, encourage refactoring & trust
engineers to know what is important.

The job right now involves primarily Javascript (Web team), Kotlin (Android
team) and Swift (iOS team) interfacing with a Ruby on Rails backend.

Our interview process involves only directly relevant programming tasks, on
your own hardware (if thats possible), with no whiteboard coding.

We’ve hired a bunch of people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads,
including myself!

Please apply directly via the links below and I’ll know it is from here.

Web: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0c5eb3b4-0241-4aae-
bc15-5418b8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0c5eb3b4-0241-4aae-
bc15-5418b8ba7a50?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba243...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba24327e48?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e9be59?lever-
via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I’m the head of
mobile and frontend web engineering and happy to answer any question related
to this role).

Bonus Role! If you are an engineering manager with experience as a javascript
engineer, ideally using React, then please reach out to me.

@recruiters & agencies - please do not contact me

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
DaveSwift
The Grommet | Somerville/Cambridge/Boston | FULL TIME | ONSITE/REMOTE |
[https://thegrommet.com](https://thegrommet.com)

About The Grommet -- While most companies only want you to buy what they’re
selling, The Grommet is focused on helping people discover things worth
buying. Through our e-commerce shop and wholesale business, we shine a light
on great new products from small businesses and help them compete with the big
guys, so the best ideas win.

Magento, Laravel, PHP, MySQL, REST APIs, JavaScript, AWS, Terraform, Ansible,
CI/CD

3 Positions: \- Site Reliability Engineer SRE/DevOps \- Senior Front End
Engineer \- Senior Software Engineer

[https://thegrommet.com/careers](https://thegrommet.com/careers)

~~~
cleong
Hey I'm an experienced Magento developer that's working with Laravel. Is there
anyway I reach you directly?

------
drtommertens
Modsy | Computer Graphics Software Engineer | Remote or On-site in Antwerp (HQ
in SF) | Full Time | Mid-level Modsy offers a unique interior design and
shopping experience. We create a personalized 3D model of your room and
redesign it with actual pieces of furniture from well-known brands that you
can buy on the spot.

We're looking for 3D graphics engineers to work on our 3D modeling tools and
pipeline. Solid linear algebra skills required. Mid-level preferred. Location:
either in Antwerp (Belgium) or remote. Remote only as contractor. Preferred
time zone: from EST to CET.

Apply here:
[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Questions: tmertens@modsy.com

www.modsy.com

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will
be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core
team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
sirsebastian
Formant | Software Engineer {Golang, DevOps, Video} | San Francisco | Onsite,
Full-time, Internships | Cloud infrastructure for robots

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

[https://formant.io](https://formant.io)

Please apply at [https://angel.co/formantinc](https://angel.co/formantinc) or
with an email to people@formant.io.

------
img
Warby Parker | New York NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Warby Parker is a lifestyle brand at the intersection of e-commerce, retail
(~90 stores now!), fashion, and technology. We’re searching for engineers to
join our 60+ person in-house Technology team to help build best-in-class
eyewear shopping experiences for both the web and retail.

Tech stack: React, Python, PostgreSQL, Node, TypeScript, Swift

Roles: Senior Software Engineer (frontend):
[https://grnh.se/317245f71](https://grnh.se/317245f71) Software Engineer
(backend): [https://grnh.se/52e83fb61](https://grnh.se/52e83fb61) /
[https://grnh.se/f1406e761](https://grnh.se/f1406e761)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to contact you to learn more and discuss
some of these openings available? Thanks

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and other locations) | Full-time |
Senior Software Engineers

Please feel free to reach out and tell me about what you're looking for in
terms of projects, technologies, stack. Email me at jcarberry7@bloomberg.net

NYC:

    
    
      Senior Scrum Master / Agilist - Ticker Plant - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72777
    
      Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Content & Delivery - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/71337
    
      Senior Backend Engineer- KYC Entity Exchange - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72874
    
      Engineering Team Lead - Bloomberg Law Search - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/70788
    
      Senior Software Engineer - Application Integration - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64050
      
      AI Research Scientist: https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/73575
    
      Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Communications Intelligence: https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/73588
    
      Senior Java / Hadoop Engineer - Bloomberg High Availability Timeseries Store (BHATS) : https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67703
    
      SRE - if you're interested in SRE roles, just send me an email at jcarberry@bloomberg.net
    
     

Pune, India: Senior Software Engineer – Trading and Analytics -
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68173](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68173)

Hong Kong: Senior Software Engineer - Real Time Market Data and News Feeds -
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/73860](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/73860)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72863](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72863)

~~~
letmeintoit
Hi there, Would you be open to remote for someone who is based in US and
doesn't need work authorization (US citizen)? Thanks!

------
ammmir
BusinessVPN | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.businessvpn.com](https://www.businessvpn.com)

BusinessVPN is building a next-generation cybersecurity solution for SMBs that
want the ease-of-use of a consumer VPN (On/Off), but need centralized
management, powerful web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun for the right candidate: cross-
platform apps, user management, SSO, billing, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Our infrastructure is managed with Packer, Terraform, and Docker and we use
both AWS and bare metal hosting providers. We're strong believers in a "less
is more" philosophy and still use Makefiles and shell scripts with a sprinkle
of Python in our build process.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
        * Familiarity with Curve25519, ECDH, secret sharing, WireGuard, osquery, MDM, etc. are a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@businessvpn.com with "BusinessVPN Application" in the
subject line and include your current resume, links to shipping apps or code
you are most proud of. Thanks for looking!

------
OwenChoi
Zattoo | Video Encoding + Streaming | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264)

At Zattoo we are building and operating on one of the most sophisticated video
backends on the planet: we encode hundreds of 24/7 live TV channels (including
the most popular TV stations in Europe and the US), we store millions of hours
of content and deliver tens of millions of hours of streaming video to our
customers every month.

We're looking for Engineers with excellent C/C++ skills and a background in
video and audio encoding to join us.

Follow the link above to find out more and apply!

------
jfountain2015
Vettery | New York | Onsite | Visa | Fulltime

Hate the job search? Vettery is fundamentally changing the way people hire and
get hired with our talent marketplace. Leveraging machine learning models that
track real-time data, monitor trends and predict hiring behavior, we’re able
to help companies grow their teams with more accuracy, speed, and
compatibility. We’re currently working with over 31,000 candidates and 15,000
companies of all sizes, ranging from Fortune 500 giants to startups based out
of co-working spaces.

We are looking for: Senior Full Stack Engineers, Engineering Managers

Learn more & apply here:
[https://www.vettery.com/engineering](https://www.vettery.com/engineering)
Feel free to contact me with questions

------
nniroclax
Design Pickle | Ruby on Rails + React Developer | Remote (US Only) | Full-time

Design Pickle is a cloud-based graphic design platform that provides
unlimited, high-quality design work for thousands of businesses for a flat
rate.

We're looking for a mid-level developer who wants to ship code that thousands
of our customers will actually use on a daily basis. You'll be joining a
company that is bootstrapped since day one and a team that is small, smart,
friendly, customer-focused, and flexible.

Our tech stack is Ruby, Rails, React, PostgreSQL, AWS.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/designpicklecom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/designpicklecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAILMte651AZyrP)

------
NickC_dev
WizeHire | Engineers | US-ONLY, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, INTERNS

WizeHire is an HR tech SaaS company that helps small and medium business hire
like pros.

We have about 20 employees and have been remote-first since day one. We're
rapidly growing!

This is a critical period. The decisions we make in the next 12 to 18 months
will determine the trajectory of the business for the next five years. We have
built a solid (profitable) service used by millions of people, but we're still
close to the beginning of the journey.

Help us grow, shape the culture, and make a fantastic product.

Stack: PHP 7, Python 3, Django, React, Polymer, MySQL.

We're looking for front-end and full-stack engineers (individual contributors)
at all levels of experience.

Contact nick@wizehire.com and we can chat in more detail. If you're in San
Francisco I am available for coffee :)

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
snupha
PolicyFly | Senior VueJS Developer | Remote (US Only) | Full-Time

PolicyFly is modernizing the ancient world of commercial insurance in both the
US + London markets. Profitable and growing company with a small, talented &
ambitious team.

We are looking for a VueJS lead with a proven track record in building modern
and maintainable frontends. Working alongside our backend team, you will lead
frontend development, project planning and architecture for our flagship
product, PolicyFly.

This position is ideal for a seasoned engineer looking to take the next step
and take a leadership role in the product.

More information about the role:
[https://policyfly.workable.com/j/A0DAFB7C6F](https://policyfly.workable.com/j/A0DAFB7C6F)

Thanks!

------
alasano
Coveo | Solution Developer - Implementation | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

You'll implement search based applications that change the digital experience
for our customers and their customers. We warn you: it will be no simple task…
Coveo has game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great
business acumen and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our
customer’s environment. We are not talking about the color of the UI here:
indexing, in the cloud, millions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and deliver search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in less
than a second brings its own particular challenges. You'll be making use of
JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, C# and ASP.NET and are comfortable working on
both Windows and Linux.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

------
bitonicnl
Bitonic | Developer (Android, PHP, C++) | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite (flexible)

Bitonic is the first and largest bitcoin company in The Netherlands. With our
knowledge and experience we can inform, advise, educate or support
organizations (public or private) to participate in the world of Bitcoin.

Bitonic is founded by developers in 2012 with the mission to provide
simplicity for buying bitcoins. We are always aiming for the highest quality
and ease of use for all our services, such as our exchange BL3P. In 2017, we
have grown a lot and are therefore looking for additional talent.

Full job listings: [https://bitonic.nl/jobs](https://bitonic.nl/jobs)

2auQmLJ2bqUCJQx916iXyAsQ7cgJzLtqKCYsB59VDKdst8RcDmW3WWSVM5yzQSBuVRMndF6B47UNC6wGkbdpTM7MapLMKE

------
GovtHacker
US Army Intelligence and Security Command | Full-Time | Multiple Locations |
Multiple Openings | Earn your security clearance | Federal Benefits

“Are you interested in contributing to the most technical and important
challenges facing our nation?”

As a civilian Interactive On-Net Operator, you will need to:

Maintain U.S. Military freedom of action in cyberspace while denying the same
to our adversaries;

Understand aspects of both software and hardware (and be an expert in one);

Program in common languages, leverage assembly codes, and write commands;

Know how to exploit computer or telecom components and physical networks;

Participate in Red Team/Blue Team, capture the flag, and similar exercises;

[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/acbbcb41](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/acbbcb41)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
tbassetto
Cisco | Software Developer / Audio Signal Processing / Embedded Software |
Oslo, Norway | Onsite

Cisco Norway is the R&D center for collaboration devices at Cisco.

We are growing and looking for a lot of profiles : * JAVA Developer * C++
Developer * Python Developer * Audio Engineer * Signal Processing Engineer *
Electroacoustic Development Engineer

The full list of open positions is on
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/?3_109_3=%5B%22102693...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/?3_109_3=%5B%22102693%22%5D)

We are very flexible in terms on requirements mais may adapt a new position to
what works best for you (and us) so do not hesitate to get in touch. Email at
thobasse AT cisco.com.

------
rhizome31
Backend Developer & Ops | WeatherForce | Toulouse, France | Full-Time | Onsite

WeatherForce develops a collaborative platform for weather science, custom
dashboards for businesses impacted by weather and mobile apps for the general
public (eg. [https://meteopollen.com/](https://meteopollen.com/))

We're looking to strengthen our team with a French-speaking backend developer
who is also interested in operations and will be willing to help us running
our platform smoothly and scaling it as our user base grow.

We use Python, Elixir, PostgreSQL, Jupyter, Docker and more.

You should be fluent with the Linux command line and be willing to explore new
tech as needed.

If you're interested, you'll find contact information in my profile.

------
iancarroll
HelloSign, a Dropbox company | San Francisco, CA | Application Security
Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | [https://hellosign.io](https://hellosign.io)

[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign/162c2a62-8fa7-4c7e-a4ec-975d...](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign/162c2a62-8fa7-4c7e-a4ec-975d4e00a2f7)

HelloSign helps our customers close deals faster, onboard new hires with ease,
complete documents without error, and much, much more. We recently joined
Dropbox and are growing faster than ever -- come join a close-knit security
team with many fun challenges (and access to Dropbox's Tuck Shop).

Send me an email at ian{.}carroll@hellosign.{com} if you're interested.

------
cshg
flowkey | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

flowkey is a profitable education tech startup helping millions of users
worldwide to learn piano. Flexible working times, constant learning, a cutting
edge tech stack (React Native, GraphQL) and an experienced team are waiting
for you.

Working culture close to Open Source, pick issues yourself, no
sprints/deadlines, work on the topics you are most passionate about. Full
trust for end to end feature ownership, no product managers telling you what
to do.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (JavaScript, Web Focus):
[https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/d90cda1664f601-senior-full-
stack...](https://flowkey.breezy.hr/p/d90cda1664f601-senior-full-stack-
engineer-full-time)

------
jakebol
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | Cambridge, USA | Athens, Greece |
[https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a disruptive technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of
structured data, adopting the best ideas from columnar and spatial database
research to support fast updates, compression, and interoperability with
scalable cloud object storage backends. TileDB efficiently stores data
generated from variety of domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial,
etc) in a novel unified format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays.
Users can efficiently access this data via a growing number of language APIs
and interfaces (C/C++, Python, R and SQL data engines).

TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the past 18 months. We are
looking for frontend / fullstack developers to help us with designing and
implementing a scalable service to make data storage, management, and
computations easier for practicing data scientists both on-prem and on the
cloud.

We are primarily seeking:

\- Frontend / fullstack engineers (UI / UX with Vue.js, Go, K8s)

* TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

* TileDB has been featured on HN: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

* TileDB recent blog post: [http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR](http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR)

* TileDB talk at PyData 2018: [http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3](http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US, or Greek citizens to be
located at our subsidiary in Athens, Greece.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
iopeak
Asyncy - the Kubernetes native DSL for high-level rapid application
development; stringing together microservices and functions in an intuitive
story of data. 100% open source software.

Backend Engineer | REMOTE or Amsterdam | $80 | 2% | Freedom from the 9-5 work
anywhere.

Email: hello (at) Asyncy.com

------
bg0
Senior Javascript Developer (React/NodeJs) Montreal, Canada (Quebec) ONSITE -
Sponsoring Work Permits

[https://opslock.com/jobs](https://opslock.com/jobs)

Reach out directly at bryan@opslock.com

We're looking for someone who lives and breathes Javascript. This person will
be joining a small team of passionate problem-solving developers building
scalable web applications in React, React-Native, and NodeJS.

We have funding, great architecture, and are looking for someone who can hit
the ground running and join us for this crazy ride. Stock Options available in
addition to compensation.

Dog-friendly office in the Mile End, we offer a flexible schedule, tons of
autonomy and ownership, gym membership, and a ton of other great benefits.

------
alagu
Culturegrade | Bangalore, India | Fullstack Engineer, Lead Engineer | Salary +
equity | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://culturegrade.com/](https://culturegrade.com/)

Culturegrade is building a next-generation employee satisfaction platform. We
help companies build great culture. Our founding team has YC Alum (me), IIT-
Delhi, ex-Yahoo, Zynga, Hackerrank and Practo. This is the second startup for
both the founders.

We are funded by one of the top US VCs and we are looking for smart engineers
and leaders to join the founding team. Our customers include the top consumer-
tech companies in India and several top SaaS companies in the US.

To apply, please send an email to alagu@culturegrade.com and mention HN.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Kubernetes Platform Engineer | Onsite | Austin, TX | Full Time |
Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for platform engineer responsible for implementing cloud-native
eco-system on an on-premise Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be
part of a team that accelerates the adoption of on-premise containers and
cloud-native technologies within Visa Digital. Responsibilities include
building tools for developer productivity, app modernization using Docker,
application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration management.

Tech Stack : Docker, Kubernetes, Golang, MongoDB, Ansible, NATS, vue.js

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at global
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Frontend, Graphic, Infrastructure
Engineer

We just raised 20M and are building the software platform that powers the
solar industry. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar
installers to answer 3 questions:

\- How many panels fit where on the roof

\- How much electricity do they produce

\- How much money can the homeowner save

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Javascript, WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PostgreSQL

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN, provider your HN handle and let us know why Aurora is of interest and
what you've been working on lately.

------
waldoeng
Waldo Photos | Front End Engineer | Full-Time | Austin, TX or REMOTE
(Globally) | $70-$90k + equity |
[https://www.waldophotos.com](https://www.waldophotos.com)

Waldo Photos is a photo finding platform empowering consumers to toss their
selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live in the moment.

We're looking for an independent problem-solver who values learning, keeps
current on technology trends, and enjoys the ownership and accountability that
is expected from early-stage team members.

If interested please apply through: [https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/j/48E1F3547F](https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/j/48E1F3547F)

------
wb_bfg
Big Fish Games | Senior Android Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.bigfishgames.com](https://www.bigfishgames.com)

The Big Fish SDK and Client Engineering team is seeking an experienced Android
software developer to work on a number of current Android projects. We are
looking for software engineers with extensive experience in the Android
platform who are looking for a real mobile challenge. Our team is not only
responsible for delivering the company's Android SDK for all our mobile games,
but also has a part in Android initiatives across both game studios and
Engineering as a whole. If you passionate about developing for the Android
platform, and are willing to roll up your sleeves and jump in on any problem
from SDK work, to game development and everything in between, then this
position might be right up your alley.

Responsibilities: \- Expand our existing Android SDK with new features and
feature improvements to help support game teams

\- Tackle Android related problems as they come up company wide

\- Bring your Android experience to continuously drive improvements in the
company's Android investments

\- Provide support for integrating SDK and services into Android games

\- Design and deliver new APIs to amplify game developer's usage of Android
features

Qualifications: \- 5+ years of Android application development experience

\- Expert coding abilities in Java

\- Strong OO design and coding skills

\- Ability to deal with ambiguity, and willingness to help debug difficult
issues

\- Experience working on a development team that practices Agile/scrum
methodologies

Please see more information about the role and applying here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3yX8fwq&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3yX8fwq&s=HN)

Also, if you have further questions regarding this role, my email is in my
profile -- I'm the hiring manager for this position.

------
priyeta_
The Infatuation & Zagat | New York, NY | Platform & Product Engineers | On-
site | Full-Time

The Infatuation is a restaurant discovery platform and our goal is simple: to
bring you the most honest and trustworthy opinions on where to eat around the
world. We reach our hyper-loyal audience across web, mobile, social, text, and
email.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. Our tech stack revolves around React, Vue,
gRPC, Go and Kubernetes.

To apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theinfatuation](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theinfatuation)

------
latelier
L'Atelier Animation | Dev UI UX | Montreal, QC, Canada | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.latelieranimation.com/](https://www.latelieranimation.com/)

We are a 3d animation studio currently working on our next feature film,
Fireheart. The dev UI UX will be responsible for the development of visual
interfaces and libraries of tools for the animation studio.

\- Proficiency in HTML, Python, and Qt

\- Experience working with a database (SQL, Mongo, OrientDB, Neo4J…)

Apply here:
[https://latelieranimation.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01o6t/](https://latelieranimation.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01o6t/)
or contact Leslie at cv@latelieranimation.com

------
bobmac
Goss Interactive | Senior Software Developer Team Lead | Plymouth, UK | ONSITE
| Full-time | [https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7859/Software-
Develo...](https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7859/Software-Developer-
Team-Lead)

Looking for an experienced Software Developer/Team leader to head-up one of
our most senior development teams. Reporting directly to the CEO you will be
working on a large scale digital platform that powers many high profile
websites and applications, using many technologies (JAVA, .NET, JavaScript,
microservice, etc). This role would be ideal for a dedicated ambitious leader
that wants to manage a well motivated and diligent team. The team delivers a
complex extensible application used by all of our clients, supporting 1000's
of users and millions of citizens across the UK and beyond. You will be
selecting, evaluating and extending technology components to work as a unified
platform of services, managing the conflicting user requirements and
motivating the team to deliver the highest quality work. You should be a real
problem solver with strong technical skills, good management and a flexible
approach to technology.

For more details or to apply:
[https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7859/Software-
Develo...](https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7859/Software-Developer-
Team-Lead)

If this doesn't suit we have other roles available here:
[https://www.gossinteractive.com/current-
vacancies](https://www.gossinteractive.com/current-vacancies) which include:

\- software developer ([https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7857/Software-
Develo...](https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7857/Software-Developer))

\- test manger ([https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7052/Test-and-QA-
Man...](https://www.gossinteractive.com/article/7052/Test-and-QA-Manager))
roles.

------
nerdz
StructionSite | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Product Developer

StructionSite is the digital version of the physical construction site. We
turn any human with a hard hat and a camera into a Google street view car.
People on the project can inspect progress and communicate in real-time,
without having to be onsite.

[https://www.structionsite.com](https://www.structionsite.com)

Hoping to add 1-2 experienced developers to our small team. We all work
remotely, and overlap most of our day on the US-West time zone.

Hiring for:

* Senior front-end developer __React JS, Elm, Ruby on Rails

* Senior backend developer __PostgreSQL, Python, Golang, Node.js, Serverless functions, AWS and /or Google Cloud

Email me with CV and any questions you have: dan@structionsite.com

Thanks for reading!

------
cindygallop
MakeLoveNotPorn / Full Stack Developer / Full time / New York or remote /

[https://www.makelovenotporn.com/](https://www.makelovenotporn.com/) launched
in 2009 with this TED talk:
[https://blog.ted.com/cindy_gallop_ma/](https://blog.ted.com/cindy_gallop_ma/)
The extraordinary global response led me to turn MLNP into a business. We're
the world's first user-generated human-curated social sex videosharing
platform (kind of what Facebook would be if it allowed you to socially
sexually self-express and self-identify), celebrating #realworldsex as a
counterpoint to porn - we're 'Pro-sex. Pro-porn. Pro-knowing the difference.'
We're socializing sex to make it easier to talk about, in order to promote
good sexual values and behavior. We operate a revenue-sharing model: members
pay to rent and stream social sex videos, and half the income goes to our
contributors, or as we call them, MakeLoveNotPornstars. In the era of #metoo,
everyone's talking about consent, but nobody knows what it actually looks like
in bed: every video on MLNP is a demonstration of consent, good sexual values,
good sexual behavior in action. We're spearheading the Social Sex Revolution:
the revolutionary part isn't the sex, but the social. More info on what we're
doing here:

[https://nowthisnews.com/videos/future/make-love-not-porn-
fou...](https://nowthisnews.com/videos/future/make-love-not-porn-founder-on-
starting-a-social-sex-revolution)

\+ TechCrunch on our funding round last year:

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/21/sex-the-final-frontier-
cin...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/21/sex-the-final-frontier-cindy-gallop-
raises-2m-from-mysterious-investor-for-social-sex-tech/)

Our developer job spec and how to apply is here:
[https://makelovenotporn.tv/jobs](https://makelovenotporn.tv/jobs)

------
ete_
ETECTURE | Germany | Karlsruhe or Frankfurt | Software Developer
Frontend/Backend/Fullstack | jobs@etecture.de

We are_ Developing individual business strategies, software architectures and
custom solutions for a diverse set of clients in Germany

We like to_ Understand the business and problems of our customers and help
them to achieve their goals

We work_ 100% at our offices (or full time remote), no on-site projects

We are looking for_ Developers fluent in Java/Kotlin (Spring), JavaScript
(React), HTML/CSS, Software Architectures, SRE tooling

We create digital life_ If you are interested just mail us (hello@etecture.de)
or check out our website
([https://www.etecture.de/](https://www.etecture.de/))

------
jfriedman
Aclaimant | Remote USA | Full Stack Clojure(Script Engineers) | Remote
Aclaimant is looking for a senior or mid-level Clojure developer to join our
team. At Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work
together to manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and
ClojureScript. We work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair
programming is important to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge.
We expect candidates to be located within North America. Email
jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles Scrapinghub turns web content into useful data.

We develop a wide range products including: Crawlera - smart crawling proxy
Scrapy Cloud - a cloud platform for running spiders Data on Demand - turn-key
web scraping services and more!

We are hiring skilled Engineers for various positions including Spider
development, Web Scraping Proof of Concept and customer facing roles. Come
join our fully remote team of over 160 people in 30 countries.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that build and transfer datasets of
thousands of millions of records, as well as build the systems that deliver
data to current Fortune 500 companies and startups building great products on
top of our stack.

Scrapinghub has benefited from Open Source throughout our history. As a way to
give back to the community everybody on our team has a chance to contribute to
Open Source projects, find out more on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Here are some of our open positions (Check out our website for a full list):
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

\- Python Developer (scraping): you will be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Enterprise Solutions Engineer: You will join the Crawlera team to assist
Enterprise customers to achieve their business goals via Crawlera, and support
the Sales team in achieving their quotas.

\- Web Scraping POC: You’ll be given the time and resources to quickly hack
together proof of concepts, test them, and produce a knowledge base for other
developers at Scrapinghub

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

------
evand
Canonical | REMOTE (Americas) | Full-time

We're growing the Robotics team at Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu):

* Robotics Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1535166](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1535166)

* Robotics Security Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1550997](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1550997)

* Robotics Developer Advocate: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1541376](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1541376)

------
cvanlaw
Pacific Medical Data Solutions | Frontend Developer | Full-Time | Denver, CO |
Onsite

PMDS is a healthcare technology company which provides a physician
productivity and compensation platform to hospitals around the US. We're
looking for a frontend developer to join our engineering team focusing on our
new SaaS product. An ideal candidate should have experience working in Angular
4+ or similar frontend framework and the ability to develop and deliver an
intuitive and polished user experience to our customers.

This role is onsite in our office in the DTC just south of Denver. Please
reach out to chris.vanlaw@pacificmds.com for more information or to apply.
Please include "HN" in the subject line.

------
F9Teams
F9 Teams | Software Engineer | Boston | Onsite (or remote with up to 80%
travel for the first 3 months) | [https://f9teams.com/](https://f9teams.com/)

Lead engineering teams deliver a highly-available runtime Platform as a
Service (PaaS) offering to support rapid application delivery and operation.
Define and champion the development of modern microservices architecture, and
cutting-edge cloud infrastructure

\- Java / JVM based languages

\- Containerization: Docker/Kubernetes, AWS ECS, Mesos

\- CI/CD: Jenkins, TravisCI, CircleCI, and/or Pivotal Concourse

\- Cloud: AWS, Azure, or GCP

To apply:

allyssa at f9teams dot com

or:

[https://f9teams.com/#jobs](https://f9teams.com/#jobs)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com) We build smart payments hardware and
software to enable a global open commerce platform. We're trying to bring the
same kind of superpowers to merchants that the iPhone did to consumers. We've
raised over $130M (including $100M from Alipay) and are growing fast after
launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
origin
Origin | Backend Infrastructure, Embedded Systems | San Francisco | Full Time
| Onsite

Origin's mission is to drive 3D printing at scale in manufacturing, and we're
looking for experienced backend and embedded systems engineers as we scale up.

You would help build a truly outstanding, modern day manufacturing platform.
Join a small, but growing team made up of talent from places like Google,
Apple, Autodesk, and Stanford.

We have interesting problems at the intersection of software infrastructure,
data, hardware, and chemistry. Our ideal engineer is someone who is an expert
at one subdomain and eager to branch out.

[https://www.origin.io/careers](https://www.origin.io/careers)

jobs@origin.io

------
mdisc
SchooLinks | Experienced Full Stack (Django + React) | Austin, TX or Remote

schoolinks.com

We're a college and career readiness platform currently being used by many
large school districts, including Dallas Independent School District. We're
looking for a mid to senior level, experienced, full stack developer to join
our quickly expanding team and looking to leave a lasting impact on a product
that leaves a lasting impact on students' lives.

Requirements/About you:

\- Hunger to really understand problems and data from a conceptual level— we
don't just want to tell you what to do do, but want you to figure out how to
solve problems with data integration and framework design. We're building for
speed and scale \- You are not comfortable just building what you're told...
specifically you must be comfortable taking ownership over technical decisions
about code structure, tooling, and be interested in the actual product you're
working on \- Looking to grow professionally (and ideally looking to do it
quickly!) \- At least 4 years of experience shipping production quality code
in both the FE and BE \- At least 2 year of experience in Django OR React (we
can help you get up to speed in one, but not both) \- Experience using MySQL
or some other SQL engine in a production environment

Nice to haves:

\- You either want to be coming a technical manager or are open to that
possibility in the future (we're looking to actively groom technical
leadership in our organization) \- AWS experience \- Experience with Python
Pandas \- Previous work with Celery/RabbitMQ \- Interest or experience with
education and educational data (standards/conventions, SIS, state reporting,
etc.) \- Knowledge of web app caching and performance optimization

Apply at [https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/514197-full-stack-
developer...](https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/514197-full-stack-developer-
django-react) or if you have specific questions you can contact me via email
at mike[at]schoolinks[dot]com (I run our engineering team and doing the hiring
for this role)

------
brendanmcd
KITE | Senior Software Engineer + Machine Learning Researcher + Machine
Learning Engineer (Remote or Onsite) + Developer Evangelist / Relations +
Growth Product Manager | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for software engineers, machine learning engineers, developer
evanglist, and growth product manager. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send
us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
mpcuyong
Armorblox | Sunnyvale | Software Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

Looking for: Cloud Operations, Data, Infrastructure, NLP & QA Engineers

Tech Stack: Golang, Python, Javascript, React, Redux, Docker, Kubernetes,
Vault, Prometheus, GRPC, TensorFlow; GKE, AWS, Google Cloud Platform, Azure,
EKS, Keras, Kafka, ArangoDB, Istio

[https://www.armorblox.com/careers/](https://www.armorblox.com/careers/)

Armorblox uses natural language understanding and deep learning to
automatically create and adapt policies, continuously measure risk exposure,
and prevent attacks and data loss.

We're a team of dreamers and builders on an exciting journey to make
cybersecurity easy, come join us!

------
mostlyjason
Dev Spotlight | Engineering Manager | Full time | Remote

At Dev Spotlight, you’ll impact millions of software developers and DevOps
engineers. We create content to teach best practices, solve problems, learn
the latest trends, and design better architectures. With so much low quality
content out there, we raise the bar by hiring the best expert developers and
investing time to create the best solutions. Our content is frequently top-
ranked in Google and on the front page of online communities like Reddit and
Hacker News.

You’ll work with the latest technologies and trends, which is a fun way to
grow your skills. It’s a great feeling when the community loves your work and
it’s an opportunity to grow your personal portfolio and brand. Due to our
short project cycles, you’ll deliver work in weeks. You’ll get variety instead
of being stuck with the same systems for years. No more unrecognized time
spent on maintenance, fighting fires, and projects that get cancelled after
months of work.

We’re based in San Francisco, but we’re 100% remote. You’ll have the
flexibility to work from home or rent a personal office, and set your own
schedule. No more long commutes, open plan offices, fixed working hours, or
relocating to high cost of living areas. We hire the best people wherever they
are.

The Engineering Manager role

We are looking for a full-time engineering manager to organize and grow our
engineering team. We currently have a diverse team of over two dozen experts
in different technologies from frontend development, backend, DevOps, machine
learning and more. We want you to grow the team, give them resources they
need, and help them achieve their highest potential.

You’ll serve as a leader and coach to our team, raise the bar on content
quality, and architect solutions across leading cloud and open source tools.
You’ll also help our team collaborate and share resources with one another
including cloud infrastructure, demo apps, monitoring services, and analytics
data.

[https://www.devspotlight.com/jobs/engineering-
manager/](https://www.devspotlight.com/jobs/engineering-manager/)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
liangzan
Propine | Blockchain Engineers | Singapore | Visa, Onsite | Full-time, Salary
+ Options

Propine is a VC funded fintech startup based in Singapore. We were incubated
at Entrepreneur First(www.joinef.com) in Singapore and obtained substantial
seed funding from institutional VCs. We are building infrastructure for
institutions to manage their digital assets(cryto-currencies).

We are looking for Blockchain Engineers to build our dApps.

The Blockchain engineers will be working on our decentralised application
which talks to the various cryptocurrencies, handling transactions securely
and writing smart contracts + protocols.

If you want to join an early stage startup in Singapore, do contact us at
zan@propineglobal.com.

------
mikeymco
NOV | Senior Front-End Engineer | Houston, TX | Onsite or Remote, Full-Time |
[http://nov.com](http://nov.com)

National Oilwell Varco (NOV) is a leading worldwide provider of equipment and
components used in oil and gas drilling and production operations, oilfield
services, and supply chain integration services to the upstream oil and gas
industry

We're looking for another senior front-end dev skilled in AngularJS (1.x) to
help us build an internal tool for oil drilling engineers. I'm one of two
front-end devs on the project. 2/3rds of the current team is full-time remote.

Shoot me a personal email for more information. mikeymco @ gmail

------
zx2c4
WireGuard | Open Source Project | Remote |
[https://www.wireguard.com/](https://www.wireguard.com/)

We're not a company, but an open source project, but we do have a small amount
of funding available for interesting subprojects and useful ways of advancing
development.

In particular, at the moment we're looking for folks well-versed in various
Windows things: NDIS, kernel driver development, win32 GUIs, and even Golang.

However, if you think you can bring something compelling to the table in terms
of the other platforms we're working on, we might be able to arrange for that
too.

Email jason at {hnhandle} dot com if you're interested.

------
whitperson
Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Product Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobileWe use data science to drive predictive marketing.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineeering roles including:

Customer Success Manager

Digital Marketing Strategist

Implementation Project Manager

Sailthru Careers Page: [https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
markkm
Amazon | Software Development Engineer I and II | Seattle and Vancouver |
Onsite, Full-Time

My team is hiring junior and mid-level developers. We build backend systems
that improve product discovery and deliverability, surfacing product offerings
close to customers and cutting down on delivery time and shipping cost. Our
systems are also responsible for preventing Amazon retail customers from
seeing offers that are not available for delivery in their regions.

We don't have a laundry list of requirements and expectations. If you're
interested in what we're doing, just shoot us a message and show us what
you've got! myusername [at] amazon [dot] com

------
rramsden
Degica | Software Engineer, Ruby | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://degica.com](https://degica.com)

Based in Tokyo, Degica is the leading provider of Japanese payment and game
publishing solutions.

Work with our team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key product design
decisions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

* Ruby Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

Salary range: 7,500,000 - 10,000,000 yen / year (depending on position)

See our careers page for more details:
[https://degica.com/careers.html](https://degica.com/careers.html)

------
bendoidic
Orange Logic | Irvine, CA, USA | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME

Orange Logic is the developer of Cortex DAM, which enables organizations of
all size to secure, manage, sort, and share their digital collections.

Orange Logic is looking for a developer to help setup and maintain the
security, reliability, and usability of Cortex DAM installations for our
clients. Cortex is a SaaS digital asset management (DAM), running either on-
prem or AWS. You would be working with a devops team of 4 in Irvine, CA,
backed by a larger team of engineers in Europe.

Our tech is built on .NET, SQL, and Java, running on IIS + AWS.

Learn more: www.orangelogic.com or email omed.baher@orangelogic.com to apply.

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Developer and customer success| London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for good people to join our team.

At the moment we’d love to hear from people interested in customer success and
also mid level developers. We use all sorts of tech, but mostly React, python
and postgres where possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (no
recruiters please)

------
pkrein
Charm Industrial | Mechanical Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Charm Industrial's mission to stop climate change, profitably. Our focus is on
the industrial hydrogen market, where we've developed a process that produces
renewable hydrogen while also sequestering CO2 from the atmosphere. When
scaled up, this process alone can offset up to 5% of global carbon emissions.

We're looking for a hungry and talented mechanical engineer to join our team
of four.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/charmindustrial/jobs/4214476002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/charmindustrial/jobs/4214476002)

------
FabHK
Quant Strategist | Moscow, Russia | ONSITE (later remote)

We are looking to hire one or two
physicists/mathematicians/statisticians/"data scientists" or quantitatively
inclined programmers to join our small prop trading shop to help find
profitable strategies, and take our infrastructure in support of that task
(database, backtester, simulator) to the next level. Nota bene: No frontend
(well, ssh...), only various backends :-)

Required: MATLAB, Python 3 & the pydata stack, some statistics/ML/supervised
learning

Beneficial: Julia, C++, git, Linux, PostGreSQL, inquisitive mindset, fondness
for problem solving

Email me at fab@klatek.ru for more info. Cheers!

------
jvreagan
PayPal | San Jose, California| Full time | ONSITE | Engineers and Engineering
Managers

PayPal is building out its PayPal for Partners capabilities - see
[http://developer.paypal.com](http://developer.paypal.com). We are looking for
engineers with several years experience building highly-trafficked services
and public APIs, as well as managers that can lead teams of said engineers.
Our P4P business is growing and in high-demand, we are looking to build out
the internal platforms that keep us ahead of our growth. If you are interested
in learning more please email airavindran at PayPal dot com.

------
DougHaber
Simulmedia | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

We are building a best-in-class advertising platform for brands and
advertisers to take full advantage of the massive reach on television. This is
an opportunity to join a team of amazing engineers and data scientists.

Our tech stack is written in Ruby, Python, and Javascript. We deploy
microservices in Docker to AWS.

We are currently looking for:

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (applications and tools development on an SRE / DevOps infrastructure team)

* Software Engineer, Applications / Full Stack

Please apply directly through:
[https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/](https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/)

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software and Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor (ASIC). We
have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, and devops engineers.
If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the list of available positions, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, iOS, Android, QA Engineer,
DevOps) | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer (Ruby / Rails) Senior Backend
Software Engineer Android Engineer Senior Android Engineer iOS Engineer Senior
Android Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

------
lyravega
Lyra Health | Software Engineer: Data Infrastructure | Burlingame, San
Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyra-
health](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyra-health)

20% of people suffer from a mental health issue every year. Only 1 in 7
receive effective care. Join Lyra to help change this by creating a
frictionless experience for members, providers, and employers.

We connect companies and their employees to evidence-based mental health
providers, and we believe that data-driven technology is a critical part of
solving the thorny, complex challenges of a broken system.

You will be working to scale the infrastructure that ingests and transforms
data related to patients, providers, treatments, and outcomes. This growing
data is the core of all our analysis and modeling, and is used to optimize the
effectiveness of care, derive insights to direct new research, and product
development to improve patient outcomes. Your contributions will be important
to all of Lyra.

Technologies used: Python, Java, Redshift, ElasticSearch.

Below are some of the qualifications we are looking for:

\- 2+ years of professional software engineering experience

\- Experience with design and implementation of data pipelines

\- Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases

\- A computer science degree is a bonus

What we care about beyond technical skills:

\- Your desire to make a difference in people’s health and well-being. We all
care deeply about making a difference in people’s lives, and we hope you do
too!

Ready to make a difference? Apply at

[https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/af9cc838-2def-4f3f-983b-466...](https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/af9cc838-2def-4f3f-983b-466efa5e9d68)

[https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/49a687fb-50c4-4f77-a655-8e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/49a687fb-50c4-4f77-a655-8e08f65c12da)

~~~
ramanahuja
Are you open to internship this summer ?

------
kylegibson
PolicyStat | iContracts, Inc | onsite: Indianapolis or Toronto | remote:
Indiana, New Jersey, or other locations | Full Time | $80k to $110k+ USD/yr

[http://www.icontracts.com/policy-
management](http://www.icontracts.com/policy-management)

PolicyStat's mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage. Hundreds of hospitals use our SaaS application to
ensure that this critical information is correct, their staff can find it, and
that it supports regulatory compliance.

# Open Positions @ [http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-2019-github](http://bit.ly/pstat-
jobs-2019-github)

* Front-End React Engineer: [http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-react-2019](http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-react-2019)

* Python + Django Engineer: [http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-python-django-2019](http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-python-django-2019)

* Java / Grails Engineer: [http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-java-grails-2019](http://bit.ly/pstat-jobs-java-grails-2019)

# Remote Locations

We can hire individuals for full time employment who reside in Indiana, New
Jersey, New Mexico, Idaho, Michigan, Florida, or some parts of Canada. __If
you reside in some other location, we can only pay you if you work under a
company. __

# Interview Process

Depending on the position you are applying for, the interview process may be
slightly different. Full details will be provided in an email sent out after
you apply.

0\. You apply

1\. Application review

2\. Complete a work sample (no more than 60 minutes)

3\. Conversation with the team lead

4\. Complete a work sample project (no more than 3 hours)

5\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team + face to face
interviews.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

We are growing and hiring for a bunch of technical positions - apply on our
website here:

[https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers)

The openings include Software Engineers of all experience levels (including
internships), QA Analysts and Engineers, IT Engineers and a DC help desk spot,
SQL Developers, UX Designers, and Product Managers. (And plenty of non-
technical spots too!)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE INTERNS

------
bolmn
Brightest | New York, NY & Brooklyn, NY | Software Engineer (Machine Learning)
[FT] + Software Engineer Intern [8-10 wk] | Fulltime | ONSITE INTERNS |
[https://www.brightest.io](https://www.brightest.io)

We're building software to add intelligence, break down information barriers,
and remove friction in civic engagement, helping others, and doing good. If
we're successful, we'll develop ethical, responsible technology that genuinely
changes communities, cities, and the world for the better.

We work with: Django, Django REST, Python, SVD, NLP, microservices

Contact: careers@brightest.io - questions welcome

------
alicetech
ALICE Technologies: ALICE leverages AI to revolutionize scheduling in the
$17+trillion global construction industry. Currently, our stack mainly
consists of the following: Front-end: TypeScript, Angular/React, and Data
visualization (including D3.js) Back-end: Scala (Play framework, slick, akka),
Postgresql, AWS, & 3D-Computer graphics (involves C++)

Open engineer & technology positions:

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - FRONT-END - FULL TIME SOFTWARE ENGINEER - FULL-STACK -
FULL TIME

For more details, please see here:
[http://alicetechnologies.com/careers](http://alicetechnologies.com/careers)

~~~
ricksharp
Your link is broken. Also does this allow for Remote or is it onsite only?

------
Symmetry
Righthand Robotics | Director of Software Engineering , Software Engineer,
Computer Vision Engineer, Electrical Integration Engineer, Technical Writer,
Deployment Engineer | Somerville, MA | Onsite | Full-time

Automating the last bit of warehouse workflows: piece picking. We're fresh off
a series B and scaling up our deployments in the field. Robots are cool, why
wouldn't you want to work with them?

We're looking for a variety of positions as we scale including software,
hardware, and business positions.

[https://www.righthandrobotics.com/](https://www.righthandrobotics.com/)

------
savin0x
0x | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE and REMOTE

0x is building the infrastructure for mainstream access to a trustless and
decentralized exchange on a blockchain. Our team is working with Solidity, zk-
STARKs, and some other innovative technologies. Our ecosystem is growing and
we’re looking for more voices, opinions, and perspectives to accomplish our
goals.

Here are our open roles:

Software Engineer - Blockchain (SF | Remote)

Product Manager (SF)

Quantitative Software Engineer (SF | Remote)

Data Scientist (SF)

Apply for openings here [https://0x.org/about/jobs](https://0x.org/about/jobs)
or reach out directly at marc+hn@0xproject.com

------
jgailleur
Elevate Security is on a mission to help solving the human factor in
protecting everyone's data against cyber-threats. We are hiring full stack
engineers, data engineers, python, react and JS, DevOps Heroku and AWS. Come
work with us in BERKELEY, in the Bay Area or in the MONTREAL area
([http://bit.ly/2UmKm2w](http://bit.ly/2UmKm2w)). REMOTE in North-America is
ok, there is no need to commute. Be part of the foundational team to build a
data driven platform to hack people's brains and help them improve their
security behaviors.

------
abbymay
SHIELD AI | San Diego, CA and Pittsburgh, PA| Full Time |
www.shield.ai/careers Shield AI is the home of Hivemind, an artificial
intelligence which enables robots to see, reason about, and search the world.
Hivemind allows robots to learn from their experiences. Shield AI’s first
product, Nova, is a Hivemind-powered robot that autonomously searches
buildings while simultaneously streaming video and generating maps. S

We are hiring across technical teams: 1\. Autonomy 2\. Integrated Physical
Systems 3\. Software Operations 4\. Scalable Infrastructure 5\. Simulation 6\.
Intelligence 7\. Business Operations

------
mariaktik
Aflore is a fast growing fintech with passion for technology. We use the most
current tools for the development of world-class applications, constantly
seeking to learn and be at the forefront. We are looking for a full stack
developer who is responsible for developing our website with tools such as
Python 2.7 or 3.x, Ruby or Java. If you are a developer passionate about
technological challenges, fast learning environments, then Aflore is for you!

Interested in learning more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email address to learn more and discuss about the full
stack developer opening?

------
dmosites
AirSwap | Frontend Engineer | Full-time | Brooklyn, New York | ONSITE

AirSwap is breaking open the true applications of blockchain. As the world of
finance is tokenized, we’re using modern web technologies to develop peer-to-
peer trading products on Ethereum. We’re growing our team with industry-
defining talent by seeking driven engineers with proven track records of
getting things done in high-impact environments and industries across the
board.

 _Requirements_

* B.S. in computer science (or equivalent) with 3+ years professional experience

* Direct contributions to large scale production web applications

* Expertise developing in the JavaScript ecosystem and React / Redux

* Strong usability and interaction design sensibility

* Natural interpersonal and communication skills

 _Nice to have_

* Experience with Ethereum ecosystem technologies

* Experience developing Node.js microservices

* Experience working in a technology startup environment

Deep experience is good, but talent and drive matter most. You'll have the
opportunity to take ownership of key software products and have an impact on
the future of blockchain and adoption of the technology itself.

* 2018 year in review: [https://medium.com/fluidity/2018-a-year-in-review-d7f5cb0e5d...](https://medium.com/fluidity/2018-a-year-in-review-d7f5cb0e5d76)

* Recent release Spaces: [https://medium.com/fluidity/spaces-is-here-a36fa6753474](https://medium.com/fluidity/spaces-is-here-a36fa6753474)

* Recent release DexIndex: [https://medium.com/fluidity/introducing-dexindex-93dc0bac77d...](https://medium.com/fluidity/introducing-dexindex-93dc0bac77d0)

Apply here →
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4110677002?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fluidity/jobs/4110677002?gh_jid=4110677002)

~~~
DataMind
Hey there! Do you use Headhunters?

------
frankmueller
AWS Mobile| Android and iOS SDKs | Seattle,WA | Full time | Onsite

You will be responsible for developing iOS and Android SDKs that help
eliminate the friction and complexity of wiring up mobile app projects to AWS
services. Our mission is to make it easy for Mobile App Developers to get up
and running quickly using AWS services even if they are unfamiliar with them,
so they can focus on building great innovative experiences for their
customers.

To learn more visit [https://amzn.to/aws-mobile-sde](https://amzn.to/aws-
mobile-sde) or email fmmuelle at amazon.com

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Santa Monica, CA | $100k - $150k,
up to 1% equity.

Network Next is creating the internet fast lane for games, a network that
delivers the best multiplayer experiences possible.

With our technology, real-time applications purchase high performance, low-
latency routes on our neutral marketplace—every 10 seconds. You’ll be working
with Google Cloud Platform, Kubernetes, Go, C/C++, TypeScript and React.

Are you a software engineer ready to fix the Internet for games? Join us in
Santa Monica where you’ll help game developers deliver amazing multiplayer
experiences.

Interested? Email us at careers@networknext.com

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Fintech Industry | Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE | Full-time
| VISA

We're an online bank launching very soon in the US. Fully funded by our parent
company in Berlin. Our current work is getting the platform built and ready
for our US launch. Soon expanding to other markets (Brazil is next).

We're growing rapidly and have a few roles on offer, including: \- Senior +
Mid Back-End Engineer (Java/Kotlin) \- Android Engineer \- iOS Engineer \- Web
Engineer (React, Apollo GraphQL, Express)

More info at the n26.com careers page.

Drop me an email if you're interested. I'm one of the senior engineers here:
gav.newalkar@n26.com

~~~
gavnewalkar
Update on the VISA front: We can no longer sponsor new H1Bs but we are open to
transferring existing H1Bs, E3s and TNs.

------
pbiggar
Dark | Infrastructure + Frontend Engineers | Early Stage | Full-time | San
Francisco | Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. Read more at
[https://medium.com/darklang/the-design-of-
dark-59f5d38e52d2](https://medium.com/darklang/the-design-of-
dark-59f5d38e52d2).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development. • Phase: Trying it out with
first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product. • Funding: $3.5m • Market: We're targeting existing
developers for the next few years • Mission: allowing a billion people to code
• Values: Impactful, Decisive, Collaborative, Introspective • Stack: OCaml,
Kubernetes, Rust

== Salary/benefits == Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good
benefits, including healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team == CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of
CircleCI

== Interview == infra engineer: 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with
CTO, customized after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite. frontend eng: 1hr
call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with CTO, tech challenge, 1 day paid onsite

== More == [http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)
[http://darklang.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/software-engineer)
[https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-
engineer/](https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

------
Plated
Plated | New York, NYC | Full-time | Onsite & Remote

Plated is a food technology company delivering chef-designed premium meal-
kits. Plated personalizes dinners for people who are passionate about food
while also provides a seamless digital experience across multiple platforms.
Take a look at our careers page!
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Lead Data Engineer

Data Scientist

Lead Product Manager

Our team is solving big-picture problems in a collaborative, data-driven
environment we’ve built together—and we’re looking for the best people to join
us.

------
yopaneye
GameAnalytics | London (UK)/ Copenhagen (Denmark) | On-site | Full-time |
[https://gameanalytics-jobs.workable.com/](https://gameanalytics-
jobs.workable.com/)

GameAnalytics is the #1 free analytics tool designed to help game developers
and publishers drive conversions, refine critical flows, and boost retention
for their titles by making the right decisions based on data. Currently,
38,000+ gaming studios use GameAnalytics to track performance in 68,000+
titles around the globe.

By joining the team, you'll help shape the development of an industry leading
SaaS platform in one of the most exciting and highest growth verticals on
mobile. We are a truly international company with a strong presence in Europe,
the Americas and - through our parent company Mobvista - Asia.

Currently recruiting for:

* BACKEND DEVELOPER (Erlang, Elixir, Python, Terraform, Docker, Ansible, Packer, Hadoop/EMR, Druid) [LONDON]

* FRONTEND DEVELOPER (JavaScript, React, Angular) [LONDON]

* SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST (Several years' experience and excellent python skills required) [LONDON]

* SENIOR DEVELOPER -- Python [COPENHAGEN]

* JUNIOR DEVELOPER -- Python [COPENHAGEN]

Benefits include:

* Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure.

* A fun and supportive working environment.

* Food, snacks and drinks.

* Centrally based office in London and Copenhagen

* Flexible working arrangements

* Enhanced careers' and parental leave

* Mobile phone reimbursement

* Opportunity to work with the biggest and most innovative gaming companies in the world.

* Number of paid holidays (25) excluding bank holidays.

* Work laptop (Mac/Windows/Linux)

We do not offer any remote or contractor opportunities. We are willing to
sponsor non-EU nations that demonstrate not only excellent skills, but are
great people to work with too!

Any questions... contact me (Yinka): yinka[at]gameanalytics.com

------
chrchr
Comscore | Software Engineer | Portland, OR | Onsite

Our Custom Solutions team provides tools and support for media decision makers
at large television networks and advertisers. We deal in multi-terabyte
databases that help our customers find timely insights about television
viewership and consumer behavior.

We use Python, bash, AWS, ansible, PostgreSQL, and a lot of whatever works.

Corporate job listing here [https://www.comscore.com/About/Careers/Job-
Opportunities?sfi...](https://www.comscore.com/About/Careers/Job-
Opportunities?sfid=21440)

Or you can email me: rchurch@comscore.com

Thanks!

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available | $75k-$115k & Equity | Healthcare & Benefits |
[https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-engineer)

About Us: WinIt is the industry leader helping drivers fight their parking &
traffic tickets. Our long term goal is to become a one-stop solution to assist
drivers with their automotive related challenges. This includes helping
drivers finding the best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing options,
mechanics etc. We've bootstrapped the company and have dismissed over $10
million worth of fines.

Our team: We are a small development team with members who take on multiple
roles across the stack. We strive to always be improving our process and code
bases, to use the correct tools for the tasks at hand, and to help grow our
collective skills.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems with a clean and maintainable approach. You will write modular, high-
quality code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You are an
intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can formulate new ideas
and execute them within an existing development environment. Ideally, you
enjoy a hands on approach in determining how you and the team can develop
technology to meet the company’s business needs.

Skills: We’re seeking developers with full stack skills and experience. Our
primary web application is written in Angular, however, we consider ourselves
to be a React team. We’re developing new projects in React, and are actively
transitioning our web app to React as well. We use Node.js on the backend,
with MongoDB as the datastore for our primary products. We appreciate
developers with an array of backend skills, but experience using Node in a
backend environment is a must. Mobile experience is a plus, but we are not
hiring strictly mobile devs at this time. Our applications are native Android
and iOS applications, written in Java and Swift/ObjC respectively.

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, writing production
level code, or experience deploying your own projects to a userbase.

------
figers
CTO here (lbaran@thirdeyehealth.net), Looking to hire a Boston based Junior
Software Engineer for Third Eye Health, a national tele-healthcare company
providing high quality remote and bedside medical care to acute, post-acute,
and senior care organizations. 2 days a week at our Newbury St office, 3 days
remote work.

Looking for at least two years experience in: C# / SQL / Swift

[https://www.indeed.com/job/junior-software-
engineer-f037bec7...](https://www.indeed.com/job/junior-software-
engineer-f037bec73368a772)

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Oakland | ONSITE |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com) Gravitational builds
open-core software to automate the delivery and operations of cloud-native
software across multiple locations (multi-cloud and on-prem). We are looking
for ambitious and talented people across engineering and go-to-market
(sales/marketing). Here are some of the things we have built in the past:
Mailgun[1], Vulcand[2], OnMetal [3]. And some of the things you will help us
with currently: Teleport[4], Gravity[5], Teleconsole[6].

Open positions include:

    
    
      * Fullstack engineer (React expertise a +)
      * Head of marketing (demand gen, content marketing, dev evangelism and general growth)
      * Sales Development Reps (qualifying inbound and participating in outbound campaigns for handoff to sales reps)
      * Senior Golang/Linux systems engineer, Teleport

Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote Open positions on our about page and
github careers:
[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)

[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems..).

Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com) [2]
[https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand) [3]
[https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[4]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)
[5]
[https://github.com/gravitational/gravity](https://github.com/gravitational/gravity)
[6] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Big Data | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
dustfinger
I am in UTC+7 timezone, but I am up at 2am every day. I essentially live my
life in a UTC-1 timezone. If I applied, would my application be considered, or
would your timezone policy automatically filter it out based on geographic
location?

------
tquach
Conductor, a WeWork Company | New York, NY | ONSITE & REMOTE |
[https://www.conductor.com/careers](https://www.conductor.com/careers)

We are looking for engineers across the board, including technical leads and
engineering managers for product development and infrastructure. Our recent
acquisition by WeWork has helped galvanize our efforts to becoming a premier
engineering organization, focused on building a world-class, customer-driven
SaaS platform. We deal with petabytes of data, sophisticated parsing engines,
streaming Kafka pipelines and analytics. All of this is presented to the
customer through interactive data visualizations and predictive insights.

Our stack

    
    
      • Backend: Java, Python, Scala
      • Front-end: React, Redux, TypeScript, SCSS, Webpack, BackboneJS (legacy), ES6
      • Infra: Docker, Kafka, K8s, AWS, Helm, Spinnaker
    

Roles

    
    
      • Senior Backend Engineer
      • Senior Front-end Engineer
      • Tech lead
      • CI/CD and Engineering Manager
      • ... and more
    

Our Engineering Values

    
    
      • Collaboration: We believe that engineers do their best work when working together in cohesive teams.
      • Excellence: We believe in doing things the "right way" rather than the "fast way", and holding ourselves to a high standard of excellence.
      • Growth: We believe engineers do their best work when they are constantly growing, learning, and changing.
      • Communication: We believe in combining empathy with openness and honesty to set clear expectations and hold each other accountable.
      • Impact: We believe we're making the world a better place by empowering marketers to really help their customers rather than just sell stuff.
    

About Conductor:

Conductor’s search and content intelligence platform helps marketers create
and optimize content to improve visibility online.

The technology generates customer intent insights that lead to compelling
content, increased traffic, and higher organic marketing ROI. Customizable
dashboards and workflows guide marketers through the content creation process,
empowering them to measure, refine, and demonstrate the effectiveness of their
SEO and content marketing efforts.

------
fgizzard
Osaro | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.osaro.com/](https://www.osaro.com/)

Osaro is a San Francisco-based startup company applying deep reinforcement
learning technology to next-generation industrial robotics applications.

We're looking for devops engineers, backend software engineers, deep learning
engineers, and roboticists (especially with experience in motion planning).

Apply at [https://www.osaro.com/careers/](https://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
chintan
Applied Informatics, NYC |
[http://appliedinformaticsinc.com/](http://appliedinformaticsinc.com/) | NLP
Engineer | Fulltime, Onsite

A recent PhD focused on Natural Language Processing, or a Masters and 2+
years’ experience

* Must be familiar with NLP techniques on parsing, part of speech taggers, named entity recognition and algorithm evaluation techniques.

* Experience with healthcare or medical datasets such as PubMed or Clinical Trials and knowledge sources such as the UMLS or DBPedia.

* Strong knowledge of Python and software engineering practices including data structures, design patterns, APIs and tools such as Jupyter, Docker and AWS.

\-------------------------------

 _About Applied Informatics_

* Started by two Columbia University Grad students

* Applied is a technology company with a mission to transform life science companies with advanced informatics solutions

* Our applications are used by leading academic medical centers and pharma companies. We are building some of the most advanced AI powered systems in the world in life sciences industry.

* We have been consistently recognized for our innovation, winning several software development challenges organized by federal agencies such as the National Cancer Institute. For example, the “best app for cancer patients” award

* Work with technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you also want a fun time then come join our team.

* Based out of NYC in midtown

* Free headstand training and Kombucha shots

* Place to learn a lot

\-------------------------------

 _Who Applied Informatics will NOT be ideal for_

* Who want at work at big name companies - Amazon, Google

* Who want to work at startup which is VC funded - we are not

* Who want to work on something that is just cool to talk about - like “hey dude, i work in this cool startup that is doing this cool ARMLDL thing” - Applied is a place where we do cool stuff that also makes sense and has an impact!

------
syrusakbary
Wasmer.io | Senior Software Engineers, Product Managers, Community Experts and
more! | San Francisco, US or Remote | Full time

We are working on an Open Source platform that will enable the next generation
of Cloud Computing using WebAssembly. Our stack is mainly written in Rust. If
you have experience with Rust and open-source projects we are looking for you!
Also, if you like creating OSS communities and leading them... this is the
perfect fit!

Interested? Shoot me an email and let's chat: syrus@wasmer.io

Note: we also sponsor US working visas (H1B) for people that are extremely
talented!

------
tiefenb
Blue Tomato | ONSITE | Graz, Austria | Junior Web Developers | Full-time

We are looking for Frontend, Backend and/or Fullstack Developers. You will
work with HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, ProcessWire, React, GraphQL, Node.JS,
TypeScript, MySQL, Redis, Postgres and many more...

apply here: [https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOffer...](https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOfferDetail.do?jobOfferId=8aa8e79665804a5a0168dcc4a0d67abc&j=&organizationUnitId)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, New York, Chicago, Toronto,
London, Paris, Berlin, Tel Aviv, Tokyo, Singapore, Sydney | Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)

Facebook | Solutions Architect | New York | Onsite

Our team is looking for high performance Solutions Architects with an
entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Architect, you will lead the
advertising industry by enabling clients to realize the full potential of
Facebook's marketing solutions and even defining new solutions. You will work
with marketing executives at top-tier companies on their industry-leading
advertising initiatives, translating their business goals into an execution
plan using Facebook’s suite of cutting-edge advertising platform. This role
will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving to achieving real-
world marketing results at Facebook scale.

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Hong Kong, Dublin | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team. You would support a distributed team, so travel would be
required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management, with the
other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

~~~
DataMind
Why dont you use a non traditional headhunting company?

------
asselinpaul
Leif | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re looking to hire our third software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to provide
financing that is aligned with students interests. Come join us to improve
access to quality education. Send an email to jobs (at) leif.org Python + JS
(Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact, lean team.
Well Funded. 1+ years of experience.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
regnerba
Voxter Communications | Software Developer | ONSITE | Vancouver, BC, Canada |
Full-time

Voxter is a VoIP provider with clients including Slack and Optimizely. We
focus on building power solutions that fit our customers needs. We are looking
for backend and frontend developers as well as an engineering manager.

We have a mix of colocation hardware and GCP. The backend is primarily Erlang
backed by RabbitMQ and CouchDB. The frontend is primarily Angular.

[https://voxter.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://voxter.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
kanoYYJ
Kano | Victoria, BC, Canada | Onsite Full-Time | Senior Software Engineer

Kano is an indie game studio whose mandate is creating community amongst our
players as well as locally in Victoria where we are HQ'ed. We work primarily
in JavaScript and PHP, and you can lookout for our new Unity release, this
summer.

This position is onsite, on beautiful Vancouver Island in Victoria, BC,
Canada.

Check us out at
[https://www.kanoapps.com/careers](https://www.kanoapps.com/careers) to see
the full list of our open positions.

------
ewa
INTERCOM | Dublin (Ireland), London (UK) and San Francisco (USA) Full Time |
ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

Intercom builds a suite of messaging-first products and we ship fast. We're
hiring engineers in Dublin, SF and London to work on our product and build
message delivery rules and composer, our app framework or our database models
and user storage, to name a few.

\- SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (LONDON):
[https://grnh.se/c74cceec1](https://grnh.se/c74cceec1)

\- ENGINEERING MANAGER (MOBILE SYSTEMS) (DUBLIN):
[https://grnh.se/531c68d01](https://grnh.se/531c68d01)

\- PRINCIPAL SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SF)
[https://grnh.se/f44555431](https://grnh.se/f44555431) Our teams in San
Francisco build and maintain our Messenger (our flagship product) our go-to-
market expertise, and our on-boarding experiences, ensuring new customers are
set up for success when they start using Intercom. Principal engineers are our
strongest technical leaders, and work on our hardest problems. They work as
force multipliers for teams of engineers and provide engineering org wide
leadership

\- SENIOR SYSTEMS ENGINEER (DEVOPS) (DUBLIN)
[https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41) Our devops and security
teams are busy ensuring scalability and security of our infrastructure.

ABOUT US: We're a $1.3+ billion company, nearly 600 people and over 25k+
customers including Microsoft, Spotify, Stripe, Airbnb, Hootsuite, Yahoo, and
over 500M monthly conversations sent on our platform reaching over a billion
people worldwide.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React.

Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at ewa@intercom.com or check out our
blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech |
Software Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
lithogen
UserLAnd Technologies | Portland, OR | Onsite
[https://userland.tech](https://userland.tech). UserLAnd aims to let you use
Linux anywhere by enabling users to run full Linux distributions on a mobile
device providing a gateway to cloud computing for all users.

Platform / Systems Engineer (Linux, Hashicorp stack, AWS):
[https://userland.tech/jobs/](https://userland.tech/jobs/)

For more info or any questions, reach out to jobs@userland.tech

------
BCase10
Crown Equipment

Crown Equipment Corporation is a leading innovator in world-class forklift and
material handling equipment and technology. As one of the world’s largest lift
truck manufacturers, we are committed to providing the customer with the
safest, most efficient and ergonomic lift truck possible to lower their total
cost of ownership.

We are currently looking for Web Applications Developer II Software Quality
Analyst 2 Software Engineer - Mobile Application Developer Java Developer 2
Java Developer Please apply online at www.crown.jobs

------
beverlywilliams
[https://www.crosscomm.com/careers](https://www.crosscomm.com/careers) AR/VR
Developer The immediate need is for a an AR/VR Developer who can come in and
be a strength in their preferred platform (Unity or Unreal) and we desire a
candidate motivated to continue learning new skills and be able to develop in
multiple platforms. We want someone who is an excellent learner, highly
intelligent and excels when given an opportunity to grow.

------
bretthellman
Hi, I'm Brett at Matter [https://matterapp.com](https://matterapp.com)

Awarded Product Hunt's Social Impact Product of the Year

We are looking for a Full-Stack Engineer (React, GraphQL, TypeScript)

the details: [https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-...](https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-2-full-stack-engineer-react-graphql-typescript/)

Say hello! Email brett [at] matterapp.com to start the conversation.

------
rshoaienia
BlueCat Networks, Toronto ON, ONSITE - we are looking for smart,
collaborative, problem solvers to join our team. We specialize in Enterprise
DNS Software, we have over 1200 amazing customers that trust us to manage and
protect their networks.

We are looking for: _Product Managers_ Software Engineers _Cloud (AWS) Ops
Engineers_ Cloud Ops/DevOps Managers *Network Engineers

[https://www.bluecatnetworks.com/careers/](https://www.bluecatnetworks.com/careers/)

------
adefelic
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/) We’re a small and fun software
team looking for Senior Java Backend, JavaScript, and Android developers. Our
customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in making them
even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and interactions, how to
execute them in an innovative way, and have a deep respect for user
experience, come join our team!

Bevi is a Series C, hardware IoT startup that has raised over $60 million to
bring customizable, healthy hydration to offices and facilities across the US
and Canada. We’re on a mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the
best drinks instantly available, using purified tap water, CO2, and natural
flavors. Since our founding in 2013, we’ve saved over 60 million plastic
bottles. We’re disrupting the traditional bottled beverage supply chain by
bringing point-of-use beverage creation to the next level.

Senior Java Backend Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/EBF5E7E549](https://www.workable.com/j/EBF5E7E549)

Senior Software Developer, Javascript:
[https://www.workable.com/j/DEB678EA48](https://www.workable.com/j/DEB678EA48)

Senior Software Developer, Android:
[https://www.workable.com/j/A5CAAB7F50](https://www.workable.com/j/A5CAAB7F50)

------
dennisy
AirGrid | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE

AirGrid's mission is to fix the web's monetisation model through trust in
collaboration over data.

We are a very early stage startup, so welcome applicants to who want to shape
the product, culture and direction of the company.

Apply on AngelList:
[https://angel.co/airgrid/jobs](https://angel.co/airgrid/jobs)

Or email careers [at] airgrid [dot] io

[https://www.airgrid.io/](https://www.airgrid.io/)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

My work email is also in my profile if you wanted to ask me any specific
questions directly.

------
zhuber
Senior Engineer (Remote / San Diego, CA)

What we do:

Tiled enables non-developers to create interactive, rich content experiences
that perform like native apps or fully coded websites. These content
experiences, which we call “microapps,” drive engagement. Sales, marketing,
customer success, training and recruiting organizations use microapps to drive
engagement with their content.

Tech stack:

Node, Express, MongoDB, React, React Native

What we offer:

Competitive salary, strong developer community (team gaming Fridays, company
events, remote working sessions, etc), Equity

Contact: recruiting@tiled.co

------
gsa_jobs
Gower St Analytics | Senior Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Business
Development Co-Ordinator | London, UK | REMOTE (UK Applicants only) Gower
Street Analytics is a well-funded growing startup doing predictive analytics
and data science in the movie business. We have contracts with major movie
studios that are household names, and we’ve just closed a Series A level
funding round.

Our stack includes: Clojure, ClojureScript, Python, R, JavaScript, Postgres,
CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AWS, Terraform

These are 100% remote positions based anywhere in the UK, but you’re welcome
to work from the London office part of the time should you choose to. We spend
a lot of time pairing remotely using tmux, and are big on coaching and
collaboration in general.

In return you'll get:

\- Over London market salaries for on-site roles, even though we’re fully
remote. We also contribute 2% of your salary to a pension.

\- Knowledge about exactly how your salary is calculated through our
transparent compensation ladder, and what you need to do to progress.

\- Choose your own working environment - you aren’t forced to work in a noisy
open plan office.

\- Go to one “big” and one “small” technical conference each year. There will
also be opportunities to go to film industry conferences from time to time, in
places like Barcelona, Las Vegas, Miami and Hong Kong.

\- Get Wednesday afternoons to work on self-directed projects, individually or
in groups, with the aim of personal improvement and innovation of new
products.

For full job descriptions check out :

[https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-
developers/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-developers/)

[https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-data-
scientists/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-data-scientists/)

[https://gower.st/blog/2019/we-are-hiring-a-business-
developm...](https://gower.st/blog/2019/we-are-hiring-a-business-developm..).

Or to apply send your CV and a cover letter to techjobs+hn@gower.st

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE | VISA iOS
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager, SysAdmin

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

[https://okcupid.com/careers](https://okcupid.com/careers)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. mabl provides automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

We’re looking for senior UI/Ops/Mobile engineers. Our stack is built with Java
11, ES6, and Bash.

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [3]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://mabl.com/software-engineer-job](https://mabl.com/software-
engineer-job)

[3] [https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
nahiely
Quorum is Hiring!

Software technology platform for individuals in public affairs based in
Washington, DC.

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)
\- UX/UI Designer: [https://grnh.se/000890d51](https://grnh.se/000890d51) \-
Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641](https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641)

------
travisp
Tanooki Labs | Remote (North America) | New York, NY

[https://www.tanookilabs.com/jobs](https://www.tanookilabs.com/jobs)

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails and React developers for full
time and contract work.

We are a flexible, remote friendly, family friendly, low-stress, and fun web
and mobile consulting company working on great products. We work sane hours
and reject the idea that development has to be a grind.

If you apply, please note where you found our listing!

------
theashleyhindle
Car and Classic Ltd | Mid-Level PHP Developer | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time

We run a classifieds website for classic and prestige cars. A great place to
work though looking at classic cars all day really makes you appreciate them
and want to own many!

Find further details here:
[https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/jobs/)
\- feel free to email me ashley@carandclassic.co.uk with any questions!

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Manhattan,
NYC.

We're hiring across the board. Specifically, we're looking for:

* Groovy / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* Frontend developers (Chicago)

* Senior Product Designer

* Associate Product Owner

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, custom.sockclub.com and www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker

------
mbe1224
heycar | Engineering, SRE and BI positions | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://hey.car](https://hey.car)

We are heycar! We’re making the vehicle market for second-hand cars better
than ever before. We are a real start-up with the power of an established
group. At heycar, we make swift, but informed decisions - and we very much
like avoiding any great chaos. We learn from each other on a daily basis
because everyone here brings his or her own perspective. In doing so, we
attach great importance to mutual trust, transparency and quality - very
different to what has been the case in this market until now.

We use Kotlin/Java/Go on top of K8s on AWS. For frontend we have React+Redux.

For more information, please visit:

Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/17fa549f2](https://grnh.se/17fa549f2)

Frontend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8c437ab02](https://grnh.se/8c437ab02)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/541c59ae2](https://grnh.se/541c59ae2)

We have other positions available at
[https://hey.car/careers](https://hey.car/careers)

------
tehansen
Pear Deck | Iowa City, IA | Full-time | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.peardeck.com](https://www.peardeck.com)

We build software to help teachers engage every student, every day. We have >
1M MAU and are growing fast.

We need people who can write code and help us scale. We are looking to hire
software developers (full stack and comfortable with javascript) and dev/ops
(GCP, k8s, docker, some app engine apps).

Email me at thomas@peardeck.com

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
DoingTheDream
Thunkable | Software Engineers, DevOps/SRE Lead, QA Lead | San Francisco |
Fulltime | Onsite | www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators who will lead the economy of the future.

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Software Engineers, DevOps/SRE Lead, QA Lead | San Francisco |
Fulltime | Onsite | www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators who will lead the economy of the future.

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE Python /
Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
fooster
customer.io | Backend Engineer, SRE | REMOTE |
[https://customer.io](https://customer.io)

We're an automated messaging platform to send targeted emails, push
notifications, and SMS to lower churn, create stronger relationships, and
drive subscriptions.

Come join our team and help solve some of the truly hard problems that come
from working with 1000's of customers receiving and sending billions of
messages per month.

We're looking for senior backend engineers who are experts in building, and
scaling large systems. Our infrastructure is based around heavily sharded
MySQL, redis, kafka and home grown message queues and the majority of our
platform is written in golang.

We're also looking for a new member for our SRE team. We already have a stable
platform with excellent monitoring. However, we have also have a strong desire
to improve things! Please join and help make our backend systems more reliable
and scalable.

We have superb benefits and a great team to join, instruct and learn from.
We're a profitable stable company that is growing at a steady and healthy
rate. See [https://customer.io/careers/](https://customer.io/careers/) for
more details.

At Customer.io, we're committed to building a diverse environment and
encourage applicants from underrepresented groups. We want people with
different backgrounds from the team we have today to bring their perspective
and thoughtfulness to the work that we do and the culture we foster.

If you are interested drop me a line at matthew@customer.io and come join us!

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo - Backend software engineer | Paris | Full-time | Onsite

Netatmo is all about the Smart Home! Our mission is to imagine for you
products which will make your home safer and more comfortable.

Join us and help building a multi product, scalable plateform.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back-
end-developer)

~~~
satimidus
Is there a difference between your careers posted in English and the ones
posted in French? That is, can I apply to your Front-end position in English
even though the job is posted in French?

~~~
fabienduvalbzh
There is no difference between the two. It should be (but not always is!) a
translation.

------
artag
Jerry.AI (YC S17) | Senior Software Engineer + Data Engineer | REMOTE & ONSITE
| Toronto | Full Time | Canada Visa

Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, & other prominent Silicon
Valley investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial entrepreneurs who previously
built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car repair", the largest on-demand
car repair site in the US).

Jerry.AI aims to be the personalized + trusted AI-based advisor for decision-
making in all things related to personal finance. But first, we're starting
with a small slice of the market: insurance.

If you:

\- are looking to be part of a small crack team of developers who take immense
pride in the quality of your code,

\- get a jolt of personal satisfaction every time a user walks away happy
after a delightful interaction with your product,

\- are interested in seeing how company-building is done with 2nd-time YC
founders

I'd love to chat more: art@getjerry.com

Our small engineering team work across 6 different time zones from various
cities in North America, Europe, and Asia. We know that developer happiness
doesn't occur by happenstance, so cultivating a constructive & productive
developer-friendly culture is very much a continuous & deliberate company
effort.

Stack: Modern JavaScript (ES6+), NodeJS, GraphQL, React + React Native, AWS,
Kubernetes. Data stack: Python, AWS Kinesis, AWS Glue ETL (PySpark), AWS
Redshift, Metabase (BI).

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto on-site):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Software Engineer (Toronto on-site):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/12C0430772](https://jerry.workable.com/j/12C0430772)

Senior Software Developer (Remote):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1](https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1)

Data Engineer / Data Science (Toronto or remote):
[https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537](https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537)

Thanks for reading! art art@getjerry.com

------
urbanfootprint
UrbanFootprint | Frontend, Backend, and Data Scientists | Berkeley, CA |
INTERNS | ONSITE | [https://urbanfootprint.com/](https://urbanfootprint.com/)

UrbanFootprint is changing the way that people design cities. Our web app
connects geospatial data with analytics to give urban planners and designers
insight about how future population growth, climate change, and emerging
technologies will affect communities.

We’re looking for undergraduate and graduate interns for the summer of 2019
across a range of disciplines, including urban data science, frontend
engineering, and backend engineering. You’ll sit side-by-side with our team
and start working on real problems from day one.

What you’ll do and learn:

* Write and ship production features

* Improve our data pipeline

* Improve internal tools for performance monitoring, debugging, and customer support.

* Get constructive code reviews and mentorship from senior engineers

Skills and Requirements:

* For Data Science roles, proficiency with Python and Pandas. Preference for interest/experience in urban planning/data/analysis.

* For Frontend roles, proficiency with TypeScript and React.

* For Backend roles, proficiency with Python and API application development. Preference for experience with geospatial data using open source tools.

We believe that a kind, collaborative, and diverse team will produce better
products. We celebrate contributions from every member of our team, regardless
of race, religion, national origin, gender, gender identity, age, or
disability.

Want to learn more? Check out our recent blog posts
([https://urbanfootprint.com/resources/urban-planning-
blog/](https://urbanfootprint.com/resources/urban-planning-blog/)) or TED Talk
from our co-founder
([https://www.ted.com/talks/peter_calthorpe_7_principles_for_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/peter_calthorpe_7_principles_for_building_better_cities)).

To apply, send an email with resume, desired role, and a brief explanation
about what you’d like to get out of an internship to
internships@urbanfootprint.com.

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
PelCasandra
Yorokobi, Inc. | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Part-time

At Yorokobi we are trying to create the best Backup-as-a-Service platform for
web apps with a special focus on security and simplicity.

We are looking for experienced full-stack developers to help create the new
frontend/dashboard (React.js/Redux/Jest) and the agents for each platform
(Express.js, Node.js / Django, Flask / PHP, Laravel, Symfony).

www.yorokobi.com

Interested? Write me @ martin@yorokobi.com

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Head of Talent, Growth Hacker | London, UK |
ONSITE [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

AccuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 1,500 practices that send over
26,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
jumploops
Agora | Software Engineers, Sr. Product Designer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Fulltime | Visa

We build software that helps people build buildings. Specifically, we’re a
materials management platform that helps automate critical supply chain
workflows.

We’re looking for engineers who enjoy augmenting human ability through
software.

Tech: React, Node, GraphQL, Postgres, Kinesis, Elasticsearch, Docker, AWS

About us: VC-backed, < 10 employees, just over a year old

Contact adam@helloagora.com

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Java Developer

-Senior PHP Developers (You don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-Front-end Developers

-UX Designer

-Event Marketing Planner (Contract - LA area)

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

------
hakusports
haku | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | Miami, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.hakuapp.com](https://www.hakuapp.com)

haku enables event organizers of all sizes with powerful tools to plan,
organize, promote, and execute their events. Our customers include
professional sports teams and organizers of some of the most popular
marathon/race events in the world.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers (ideally 2+ years) that
are proficient in all aspects of web development (front-end, back-end,
javascript, sql, etc…). Our stack runs on AWS and you’ll have opportunities to
work with other cloud apps and services (lambda, dynamoDB, EMR, etc...) as we
scale and grow. We are a small team and your work and contributions will have
a direct impact on the products and services used by our customers. We value
individuals that have a strong work ethic, passion for their craft, and a
desire to continuously learn and improve.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw](https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw)

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Go Engineer | Remote (US Only) | Full-time

Codelitt Incubator | UX/UI Designer | Remote | Full-time

Codelitt Incubator | Vue Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Codelitt Incubator | Account Executive | Remote (US Only) | Full-time

\- Great mentorship and company culture

\- Remote work

\- Challenging work and interesting projects

\- Healthcare benefits package

You can apply here: [https://codelitt-
incubator.workable.com/](https://codelitt-incubator.workable.com/)

------
japelowicz
Kira Systems is hiring for a range of technical roles- Research Scientists,
Full-Stack Developers, DevOps, and Quality Engineering Specialists.

We are hiring full-time onsite workers based in Toronto. Please see the link
below for an outline of benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/)

------
siavosh
pMD | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Full-time

If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job
post a few years ago, and still here :) This is a very unique position given
it's a mix of pure engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some
testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
careers@pmd.com *Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a
precondition of employment.
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/)

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists.” Security costs U.S. companies over $200B a year, and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours.

We have robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast
moving team - we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months!
We are 35+ people now and are looking for folks who are scrappy,
collaborative, excited, and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with
the rest of our team.

To see more about our values and company culture, visit
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/)

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

* All Open Roles: [https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/)

* Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5-ada02dbd6a83)

* Security Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a-5fa6695ce73c)

* Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/a2caf247-568b-4046-8359...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/a2caf247-568b-4046-8359-15b07cb813fd)

* Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78-3d1900096ae2)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/ec249d41-ab2d-4485-a440...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/ec249d41-ab2d-4485-a440-ae2e2b682dbc)

------
nemrow
Woflow | Full Stack / Front End Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Looking to add an engineer to our small team to help us keep up with growth!

Tech: Ember.js / Ruby on Rails

We are building the data backbone of the food delivery industry and have
proven ourselves in the market with the worlds largest food delivery
companies.

[https://www.woflow.com](https://www.woflow.com) jordan@woflow.com

------
jlefurjah
99designs | Oakland, CA | Fulltime

We're hiring a full stack engineer (Rails backend, React front-end). Must know
Go or have a desire to learn on the job.

[https://hire.jobscore.com/employer/jobs/view_job/cDzKyiou0r6...](https://hire.jobscore.com/employer/jobs/view_job/cDzKyiou0r6y-KcR_n82lY?sub=view_description)

------
jahodges
eCommerce | Devops | CONUS | Part Time/Full Time/Contract? | REMOTE

eCommerce company seeks Devops expertise to help stabilize an older production
environment based in AWS.

Skills sought:

\- automation expertise (Puppet, Chef, Ansible, whatever - we're agnostic so
long as it works).

\- CI/CD expertise - we're currently using a mix of 'git pull' and Capistrano,
we'd like to modernize a bit.

\- monitoring/metrics - our current Nagios system is noisy and long in the
tooth. We'd love to upgrade to 'something different' that isn't waking us up
on a regular basis for nothing.

\- Rails expertise - our platform runs on Rails. We suspect having some
modicum of expertise in that area would be helpful for our purposes.

\- containers/kubernetes? We're curious if our business would be a fit for a
straight-up kubernetes migration. Bonus points if you can help us figure that
out and perhaps implement!

Compensation - Negotiable

Please email Jack (jahodges419 - at - gmail.com) with why you think you'd be a
good fit. TIA!

------
jacobn
cedarlakeventures.com | Full Stack Web Developer | Orono (Minneapolis area),
MN, USA | Onsite | Full Time

We're a small software company whose primary focus is on advanced proprietary
image processing algorithms.

We offer competitive benefits, paid time off, paid holidays, and a regular
40-hour work week. Employees are not expected (or allowed) to work from home.

We are looking to a hire a Full Stack Web Developer.

You'll work on rich-client web applications, in-house framework components,
and back-end systems using Scala, Play Framework, HTML, Javascript,
Typescript, Canvas, Web Sockets, and more. AWS devops.

You will be furnished with an electric sit-stand desk and a high-performance
workstation with your choice of OS.

Qualifications: \- 3+ years of professional Scala experience. Experience with
Java, HTML, Javascript/Typescript/ScalaJS, Linux, AWS infrastructure, GIT,
Play Framework, and SQL are a plus.

\- Must be willing to learn new languages and frameworks.

\- Bachelor’s Degree or higher in relevant field.

Applicants must be authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume to jobs@cedarlakeventures.com

------
thomas88
Workpath | Senior Frontend Developer | Munich | Full-Time, Onsite

We are looking for our first dedicated Frontend Developer at Workpath in
Munich. See more details here: [https://www.workpath.com/job-post-frontend-
dev/](https://www.workpath.com/job-post-frontend-dev/) I'm happy to answer any
questions :)

------
mapudo
mapudo.com | Full-Stack Developer - Core Platform Team - PHP, Symfon3 | Remote
or on-site in Düsseldorf (NRW), Germany | Full time

Mapudo is the leading B2B metals marketplace in Germany. We unify a wide range
of data from metals vendors on our platform, allowing metals buyers to easily
compare offers and place orders. We write pragmatic but high-quality software
that lets us quickly adapt to customer needs and further transform this
traditional industry.

\---------

What you'll get

* A structured work environment that supports productive work

* Plenty of responsibilities from the start

* The chance to further improve your knowledge by working in a team of skilled developers

* Top of the line hardware

* And more (see link)

\---------

What you'll do

* Building and extending front-end and back-end components, as well as APIs and 3rd party integrations

\---------

More details on our perks and way of working at
[https://www.mapudo.com/content/mapudo/jobs-fullstack-
develop...](https://www.mapudo.com/content/mapudo/jobs-fullstack-developer-
core-platform-team/)

Send your application to me, Markus (CTO), via careers@mapudo.com

------
atmosx
thebeat.co | senior SREs/DevOps Engineers | Athens, Greece | REMOTE | Full
Time | [https://thebeat.co/](https://thebeat.co/)

We are a six-members team responsible for operations and systems reliability.
We're undergoing a transformation right now, so it's a perfect timing for
experienced SREs to join and have an impact! Our stack includes: terrafom,
chef (opsworks), ELK, k8s, docker and jenkins. Everything runs on AWS.

Minimum Requirements:

* 5+ years of experience working in an Operations/DevOps/SRE team

* Proficient in at least one programming language. We use Python, Ruby, Golang and Groovy (Jenkins Pipelines) daily.

* Experience with docker and orchestration tools like Kubernetes and/or Swarm is a must-have

* Strong Linux systems administration and troubleshooting knowledge and experience

* Experience designing and managing distributed systems on AWS, Google Cloud, or Azure

* Strong understanding of Software Development Life Cycle, Continuous Integration and Continuous Delivery

* Strong oral and written communication skills in English

Nice to have:

* Experience with continuous integration tools like Jenkins or Gitlab

* Expertise in monitoring tools like Prometheus, Grafana, ELK, New Relic

* Ability to work independently and with little direct supervision

* Remote work experience

ps. If you have specific questions, feel free to drop an email (see my
profile). We're hiring for senior ML engineers too. Check the careers page for
details:
[https://thebeat.co/en/careers/?intl=1](https://thebeat.co/en/careers/?intl=1)

------
300
Adjust | Platform Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA & RELOCATION |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 500+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

As a Site Reliability Engineer, you’ll be shaping, transforming and improving
our monitoring infrastructure. The day to day, in this DevOps role, will be
researching and testing various ideas, coding & automating the deploy of the
best. You’ll then work with the Platform Engineering team to roll them out.

\- More info on Platform Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002)

\- More info on Site Reliability Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002)

Interested? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
sayla
SayLa | Technical Co-founder | Nashville | On-site or Remote

About Us:

SayLa is a SAAS company in the music space offering a platform that helps
creative professionals (i.e. songwriters, artists, producers) create content
and build their brands more efficiently. Currently, SayLa’s platform provides
these professionals tools to enhance the collaboration aspect of their jobs.

Contact:

cody@sayla.life

SayLa.life Saylamusic.com

------
jahller
ottonova | Software-Engineer, Mobile Developer, Dev-Ops | Full-Time | ONSITE
(Munich, Germany) | payed relocation | visa sponsor

ottonova is Germany's only digital-first private health insurance startup.

We are looking for creative and talented PHP & JavaScript developers, Android
& iOS and Dev-Ops engineers. We care about teamwork, delivering value,
positivity, constant improvement, technical excellence, growth and innovation.

You can find all information here:
[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)

\- Software engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-software-engineer) \- Mobile
engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-mobile-
developer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-mobile-developer)

------
eximius
SWE = Software Engineer SE = Staff Engineer DA = Data Analyst STA = Software
Test Automation

Harvest Exchange, Houston, TX (hvst.com) We provide digital content marketing,
reader analytics, and serve as a communications/content distribution platform
between large financial institutions and their customers at various tiers
throughout the finance industry, with additional white label opportunities.

All positions are ONSITE, for now. We do not have a formal INTERN program, but
if the right candidate came along, we would make a competitive offer. There is
a lot of experimental stuff an intern could get up to around here.

VISAS: we will sponsor all visas.

The dev team is currently 7, expanding to 10 in the near future. Our primary
hiring limitation is to prevent the rapid expansion from being damaging.

We are hiring across the board, at all skill levels, for both SWE and SE
(Junior, standard, senior SWE / standard, senior SE). Full Stack preferred,
also accepting front end specialists. There are positions above Staff Engineer
in our ladder, but we have not hired anyone into them before.

We are also looking for one full time data analyst to help us both answer
client needs and delve into our data to assist in making data-driven product
decisions. This is not a development role, but coding to munge data will be
extremely helpful to applicants.

We are also looking for our first Software Test Automation Engineer to help
jumpstart our QA team.

Tech Stack: Python, React/JS, Postgres, Rust

My email is in my profile.

------
emadb
CodicePlastico | REMOTE | Italy |
[http://codiceplastico.com](http://codiceplastico.com) We are a team of
superheroes developers. We build applications and services using Elixir,
Nodejs and dotnetcore on the backend and React or Angular on the frontend.
Contact us info[at]codiceplastico.com

~~~
IloveHN84
What's the salary range?

------
briandlevvel
Levvel LLC. [https://www.levvel.io](https://www.levvel.io) Charlotte, Atlanta,
Raleigh, and San Francisco. Full Time, remote friendly. Greencard required. We
just made Inc 500's lists for both fastest growing companies and best places
to work. [https://www.levvel.io/our-
ideas/Inc-500-Award-2018](https://www.levvel.io/our-ideas/Inc-500-Award-2018)

Levvel is currently looking for Full Stack Software Developers, DevOps
Engineers, and much more to join the Levvel Team. If you are interested please
email resume to brian.distasi@levvel.io At Levvel you’ll work alongside other
talented developers on a variety of projects. Our clients range from Fortune
500 companies to the earliest startups. We help companies deliver features
into production at a faster pace by leveraging modern techniques and
technologies. We are looking for people who want to build incredible technical
skills while also being exposed to all aspects of business.

You’ll have tons of opportunity to expand your skills and apply those skills
to interesting new problems. We hire developers who are hungry to learn and
keep up with the newest trends. For these roles we’re looking for Consultants
that brings not only technical skills, but also the ability communicate
clearly and to collaborate effectively. You should be passionate about
challenging yourself and solving real business problems by applying the right
tools and technologies.

Full Stack Software Engineers Build performant, well-tested React and/or
Angular applications. Develop server-side applications using Node.js or Go
DevOps Engineers Experience with OpenShift, Kubernetes, and/or Docker, and
Ansible Technical Azure Architect. Certified as an Azure Solutions architect
or successful completion of AZ 301

Interested in working with us?

We're looking for people who are naturally curious, have a passion for
learning, and possess the focus to translate those learnings into tangible
results. We look for people who are passionate and driven by a desire to build
transformative technology solutions.

Working for Levvel provides tons of opportunity for growth with access to
senior leaders, technical mentors, and professional development opportunities.
We also provide some great benefits, including:

Very competitive salary 401k matching 4 weeks vacation 10 Paid Holidays
Health, dental, vision Weekly Staff Lunches Remote Friendly

------
OmarIsmail
Streak | Engineering Site Lead | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE

[https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-
lead](https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-lead)

Streak is establishing our first engineering office outside of San Francisco.
We know that it takes focus and intentional planning to make a distributed
office a success, and we're looking to partner with an experienced engineer to
take on the role of site lead and build out the office.

Your day to day will include:

\- Engineering: We're not particular about where in the stack you're looking
to contribute (see our existing engineering reqs for some possibilities, but
we're flexible), but we are looking for somebody with a strong engineering
background who wants to be hands-on as the team gets off the ground. As the
team grows, we'll figure out together what division of time makes sense.

\- People Management: Work with Vancouver engineers to make sure they're
happy, healthy, and engaged. Ensure that the team grows in a way that makes
sense for both the office and Streak overall. Facilitate communication both
within the site and with the San Francisco team.

\- Recruiting: Lead hiring in Vancouver and work with the Streak recruiting
team to source great candidates. Attend meetups and events, be the face of
Streak in Vancouver.

We are excited about you if you:

\- You're an experienced engineer. You've contributed significantly to an
evolving codebase and have the learnings to show from it.

\- You're an experienced leader. You've been a people manager, a product
manager, or a tech lead for a significant team or product.

It would be phenomenal if:

\- You have experience with distributed teams, especially in management.

\- You're familiar with the tech ecosystem in Vancouver. We're new here
ourselves and would love to partner with someone who knows their way around.

Learn more about our plans for Vancouver here:
[https://www.streak.com/offices/vancouver](https://www.streak.com/offices/vancouver)

To learn more about the company and how we operate check out our careers page
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Engineering and Security / SRE | Remote (US) | Full-time |
[https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com) strongDM is a protocol-
aware proxy for managing and auditing access to databases and servers.

We build secure, high-throughput networking systems in Go. If you enjoy
writing code that is parsimonious, correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy
coding with us. If you enjoy shipping product that is appreciated by a growing
population of happy, paying customers every day -- you may enjoy shipping with
us :)

We're a distributed (UTC -5 to -8), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

* SSRE Lead (Security and Site Reliability)

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | Lead Software Engineer | ONSITE | Tempe, AZ | C#, Angular,
TypeScript, Node, Azure

DriveTime is ranked 12th nationally as the “best place to work” for IT
employees. With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s
largest integrated used car retailer.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program, Technical Training, Conferences

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/25864/seni...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/25864/senior-
application-developer-team-lead)

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/26002/seni...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/26002/senior-
software-engineer-team-lead)

I'm a Team Lead at DriveTime. Feel free to ping me with any questions.

------
silviogutierrez
Kettlebell Kitchen |
[https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com](https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com) | New
York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the food and manufacturing space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices and an ability to learn.

At Kettlebell Kitchen, we're building technology to empower and drive our food
manufacturing business. We believe in tried and true business models, like
buying raw materials and selling a value-added product. Explosive growth is
nice, but not at any cost.

There are a ton of areas, including much of the ordering platform, that need
re-thinking.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL and MySQL.

6\. Knowledge of automated testing - including how much and when to use it.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python.

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. LoopBack experience.

7\. Angular experience.

8\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

9\. API design

10\. Rust experience

11\. A love of healthy food or fitness. Or both.

Shibboleths:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753d0e9d58d41d4)

Interested? Email jobs AT kettlebellkitchen.com. Please put [Hacker News] in
the subject line, _with_ the brackets. Maybe take a look at the shibboleths in
the link above and try answering a few.

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k €
+ bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
koliber
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend Engineers + others | FULL-TIME REMOTE

15Five ( [https://15five.com](https://15five.com) ) is a San Francisco based
SaaS that helps companies create a culture of feedback, having employees feel
heard, and providing their managers with visibility into their organizations.
We envision a world where every person has the opportunity to be engaged in
work that is meaningful to them, working alongside people they deeply trust
and respect, building towards a common and inspiring vision, and where their
work not only calls out their individual greatness, but together leads to
creating a world-class, high performing company where everybody wins. At
15Five, we’re building that kind of company and we are looking for
exceptional, like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life is too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
every corner of our product; from launching new features to fixing the
smallest bug. We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the
world and ensure 15Five delivers a purposefully positive experience at every
touchpoint and customer interaction.

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6796b5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Frontend Data Visualization Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/4fc7917c-3706-450f-9bc0-d7fb080...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/4fc7917c-3706-450f-9bc0-d7fb080d2e24?lever-
source%5B%5D=HN)

Python Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af4687e2d3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have office hubs in New York,
Raleigh (NC) and Lviv, Ukraine. Our remote team works out of various US
states, Portugal, Holland, Poland, Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be
at the moment. This is a remote position but due to practical reasons you
should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about us, check out
our values [https://www.15five.com/core-values/](https://www.15five.com/core-
values/).

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're delivering an
integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's first
artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and join
the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

\- Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Platform Engineer (Go)

\- Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
tk120404
Instavans (Bengaluru, India) We have got several tech openings for Android,
Full Stack, Front End, Product Manager and QA. For details, please refer
[https://angel.co/instavans/jobs](https://angel.co/instavans/jobs)

------
azmenak
d1g1t | Senior Front-end Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

d1g1t is a new digital wealth management platform powered by advanced
analytics and risk management tools that offers transparent portfolio
management services to professional advisers and their individual investors.
Our goal is to empower wealth management firms to transition into a new
business model that is driven by technology and analytics, and provides a
richer experience for their clients.

We are looking for an experienced JavaScript (Typescript) developer who is
proficient with React.

On the front-end our tech stack includes React, Typescript, Redux+Sagas

We are a team that is passionate about our work, and we strive to maintain the
highest standards for code quality.

If you’re interested please email me: adam.zmenak@d1g1t.com

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy.com is hiring software engineers | Full time/Onsite (Boston, MA)

Apply below:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1520174?gh_jid=1520174](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1520174?gh_jid=1520174)

------
syllableai
syllable.ai | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Email andrew@syllable.ai
Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable
healthcare companies to have a conversation with their customers and patients,
through text or voice. We are a well funded start up that moves fast. As
Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product. * Frontend: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS, Docker

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Software Engineer - Data Platform, Principal
Software Engineer - Data Platform, Senior Software Engineer - Web Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Principal/Software Engineer Data: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main
technologies include Spark, TensorFlow, Airflow and Hadoop among others. We’re
always trying new things, and you will be part of making those decisions.
We’re looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-
entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of
machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

Senior Software Engineer Web: We are building out a web platform for clients
to connect to our platform. This will be a clean-sheet ground-up build and we
are looking for someone who can lead that project. Eventually we will hire
more for this area, right now we’re looking for the first engineer to lay the
groundwork and build initial prototypes.

We need several engineers at 2-3 year and at senior/tech lead level.
Requirements for more senior positions shift more toward demonstrated ability
to architect and lead projects. In all cases though we look for independence,
a strong sense of craft, and solid technical skills.

General Process (based on candidate we make small tweaks):

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Please apply at
[https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html](https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html)
and contact hr at lumiata.com with any questions.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of biological
and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to find
treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

 _Looking for Data Scientists both for our Innovation and Assay Development as
well as Discovery and Advancement teams. You’ll work with our data, biology ,
high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer
questions in high-dimensional data.

_ Looking for a strong Data Engineer and Full-Stack Engineer. Great
opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful
purpose (and a massive human impact) and building distributed systems, web
apps and tools for biologists.

* ML researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, computational chemists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complimentary chef-prepared meals, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 120 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles!

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Test Automation Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
opapel
Square | Multiple Roles | Multiple Locations | Full-Time | ONSITE and REMOTE

Building the future of commerce. Square creates products and services that
push boundaries and innovate business. We’re looking for curious, hard-working
leaders to join our team and help empower our global community of sellers.
Have an idea? Pitch it—entrepreneurial minds thrive at Square.
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

Seller - Square Point of Sale turns a smartphone or tablet into a complete
point of sale. It helps sellers take payments and so much more.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Seller](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Seller)

Capital - Square Capital is a simple and straightforward approach to lending
funds that help businesses grow.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Capital](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Capital)

Caviar - Square teamed up with Caviar to help restaurant owners increase sales
and deliver outstanding service—plus the best food in town.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar)

Cash App - It’s like real cash, but better. Square Cash is the easiest way to
send money between friends or accept payments for your business.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Cash](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Cash)

Hardware - Square’s Hardware Team builds the tangible connection to Square.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Hardware](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Hardware)

Risk, Information Security and Knowledge - We keep Square and our customers
safe & secure. We also build world class AI/ML Platforms and Knowledge
systems.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Risk%2C+Information+S...](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Risk%2C+Information+Security+and+Knowledge)

We are hiring engineers in: Atlanta, Dublin, Kitchener, Melbourne, New York,
San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis & Toronto.
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering)

~~~
geekCloud
Hi, can you share your email-id? or anyway for you to refer?

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are hiring engineers to change the way eBay does advertising. We are
building new recommender systems to help sellers on eBay promote their eBay
items. This team is directly responsible for a large portion of eBay revenue
and is one of the major company initiatives for 2019. If you want to make a
big impact on eBay’s customers and this company you’ve come to the right
place. Seeking experienced (5+ years) engineer. Our interview consists of two
phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a code test.

Ask for Adam jobs@ebaynyc.com

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Senior and mde-level Full-stack engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time

[https://raise.me](https://raise.me)

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students.

We closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, The Emerson
Collective, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with a
12-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at bkudria@raise.me. Our jobs
listing page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
Geeflow
re-lounge | Freiburg, Germany | ONSITE | UX Designers & Developers

re-lounge creates websites and web applications for clients. With us, you can
experience a wide range of exciting projects: Websites, intranets, business
tools, e-learning platforms, interfaces for exhibits and more. Our clients
range from multinational enterprises to local SMEs, so there is always a fresh
influx of challenging projects.

We have open positions for all experience levels and throughout the whole
stack:

* UX Designers

* Frontend Developers

* Backend Developers

... and combinations thereof.

[https://karriere.re-lounge.com/](https://karriere.re-lounge.com/)

------
thebigjc
ecobee Inc | Multiple roles | Onsite, Toronto | Fulltime |
[https://www.ecobee.com/jobs](https://www.ecobee.com/jobs)

ecobee makes IoT devices that make your home more comfortable. We're best
known for our Thermostats, we have a lightswitch with Alexa inside, and have
more products coming to market soon.

See our jobs page for everything we're hiring, but specific highlights
Android, iOS, JS (React, Node), and embedded c/c++

We're located a 5 minute walk from Union station along Toronto's waterfront.

Feel free to message me on keybase for more details.

------
allplantsjp
allplants -
[https://allplants.com/pages/careers](https://allplants.com/pages/careers) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Founded in 2016 by food-lovers
and serial entrepreneurs JP and Alex, allplants is an award-winning planet-
positive food brand, and VC-backed B-Corp with approx. 60 employees on a
mission to build Earth’s most forward-thinking food company. We have openings
across product and engineering. Please contact james.p@allplants.com for more
details

------
dblooman
DEPOP | Scala Engineers, Platform Engineers | London, Manchester | Onsite
Full-Time Remote We are the social marketplace where over 12M people come to
buy, sell and discover unique items. Our mission is to empower creative minds
by making our platform the place for the most vibrant communities in the
world.

With headquarters in London, spaces in LA and New York, we have a team of more
than 100 people dedicated to enhancing and developing the Depop experience for
our global communities. And we’re just getting started.

Achievements in 2018: \- 1 item sold every 4 seconds

\- 1 item listed every second

\- 500m + searches

\- 30k + likes per hour

\- 1k + tech releases

\- 200+ pieces of insight delivered

\- 8bn API requests per month

\- 1m gigs of server traffic per month

Depop is a rapidly scaling business. As our user base of over a million active
users continues to grow, we’re on the hunt for a Scala Engineer to join our
Tech team.

Senior Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/)

Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/)

Platform Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/)

Software Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/)

Front End Developer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/)

Solutions Architect :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/)

Android Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/)

Tech: Scala, Python, NodeJS, AWS, Kubernetes, Vault, Terraform, Kotlin, Swift

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | System / Backend / JavaScript / Test Engineers | Full-time
| Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

We're creating a general purpose automation platform to open up the
possibilities of serverless architecture, by allowing anyone, through our
intuitive visual workflow builder, to connect their entire cloud stack. No dev
resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 35+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for top engineers to join our squad teams. We’re small and
dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on
shaping how we grow, fine-tune our highly performant multi-billion transaction
platform for years to come.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, processes that took hours, or even
days, can now happen in seconds.

Customers like Reddit, Digital Ocean, GitHub, Lyft, and IBM are already
reinventing how they work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of
automation.

Current open roles:

\- Platform Scalability Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/jobs/954594](https://tray-io.workable.com/jobs/954594)

\- Systems Engineer [https://tray-io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E](https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E)

\- Senior Backend Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631)

\- Junior Javascript Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833)

\- Test Engineer (SDET) [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
s2sarunas
TransferGo | Software Engineering, Data Science, Machine Learning, Product &
Strategy | Vilnius, Lithuania | Full-time, On-site

[https://transfergo.workable.com/](https://transfergo.workable.com/)

At TransferGo we believe transferring money internationally should be
frictionless and accessible. We aim to make life easier for anyone sending
money abroad by removing the processes and fees that traditional banks and
cash bureaus have.

Our Engineering team is made up of people from diverse backgrounds - from
traditional Computer Science education to former communication specialists,
diplomats, economists and artists. What unites us is a passion for technology
and the drive to create the best product in the market.

We build modern software with modern techniques like DDD, continuous delivery,
DevOps, and service-oriented architecture.

You will research, design and deliver software that will impact hundreds of
thousands of users. You and your team will collaborate with business partners
to define product requirements, plans, and deliverables. Your work will impact
the business in tangible and visible ways.

Apply via the careers link above or via specific role links below.

Featured Roles:

PHP Engineer:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/A91CE81CDA](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/A91CE81CDA)

Senior PHP Engineer:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/3E2193024A](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/3E2193024A)

Back-End Team Lead:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/E63814D036](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/E63814D036)

Lead Javascript:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/14348C304E](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/14348C304E)

Javascript Engineer:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/63F2185168](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/63F2185168)

Senior Javascript Engineer:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/8C53FB7B18](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/8C53FB7B18)

Mobile Team Lead:
[https://transfergo.workable.com/j/F9AF10AB68](https://transfergo.workable.com/j/F9AF10AB68)

------
scordoan
mystride - Backend | Remote | Flex-time | $55K to $65K + 1% to 2% equity
mystride is building a digital service for the equestrian industry. Make it
Rain Carrots! [https://mystride.com](https://mystride.com)

Language: Node.JS

AWS Infra: Cognito (extensive use w/ deep prior experience a MUST) Lambda
(extensive use) APIG (minimal use) S3/CloudFront (extensive use) Dynamo
(extensive use) Elastic Search (extensive use) Neptune (extensive use)

Contact: dave@mystride.com

------
freyfogle
Abi Global Health | Barcelona | Onsite | Full-time

[https://www.freyfogle.com/post/join-abi](https://www.freyfogle.com/post/join-
abi)

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Head of Engineering | Westwood, MA | ONSITE

COMPANY

The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology company that gives business leaders
access to the people science, data, and strategy they need to make objective
hiring decisions, design great teams and culture, and reach their strategic
business goals. PI has more than 7,000 customers, including Nissan, Citizens
Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue Cross Blue Shield, and Omni
Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone more than 500 validity
studies.

Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core of who we are. Our team embraces
and takes pride in the power of The Predictive Index and its impact on
workplace relationships and culture. We are our best case study.

If you are looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think
outside of the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the
opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric
culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their
careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-brings-
in-50m-to-help-businesses-create-winning-teams/)

POSITION

PI will hire a new Head of Engineering that will have the leadership and
vision required for an aggressive, high tech, SaaS company that delivers
customer value via small dynamic, fast teams focused on results.

Should you apply? If you’ve got all these skills, drop what you’re doing right
now. If you’ve got some of these skills and the right attitude and smarts, we
still may want to chat!

\- Experience managing fast dynamic teams and has a track-record of
attracting, motivating and developing technology talent \- Proven success
driving technology innovation to solve business problems \- History of fueling
creative and innovative solutions for the future \- Track record of achieving
business goals through their technology strategy \- 5+ years of software
engineering management experience, driving development team to successful
product release \- B2B and/or B2C SaaS experience \- Superior leadership,
passion and vision \- Knowledge of technology trends to build strategy

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

Apply: [https://grnh.se/dfc2b9a82](https://grnh.se/dfc2b9a82)

------
mystride
mystride - Backend | Remote | Flex-time | $55K to $65K + 1% to 2% equity

mystride is building a digital service for the equestrian industry. Make it
Rain Carrots! [https://mystride.com](https://mystride.com)

Language: Node.JS

AWS Infra: Cognito (extensive use w/ deep prior experience a MUST) Lambda
(extensive use) APIG (minimal use) S3/CloudFront (extensive use) Dynamo
(extensive use) Elastic Search (extensive use) Neptune (extensive use)

Contact: dave@mystride.com

------
sushantshek20
Kaam24 (Delhi, India) is hiring for several tech related Roles
[https://angel.co/kaam24-1](https://angel.co/kaam24-1)

------
andimm
Open Systems | Systems / DevOps Engineers, Full Stack Engineers | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE | Fulltime | www.open.ch

In close collaboration with all engineers of the development department and
product owners, you develop components of our managed security services. You
ensure that these components and systems around the world can be configured,
operated and monitored in a highly scalable manner. As part of the Mission
Control team, you share operational duties with your colleagues.

Do you have existing know-how or a high motivation to acquire new knowledge in
the following areas:

\- Internet protocols (TCP/IP, HTTP, SSL, SMTP, DNS)

\- Knowledge of network security concepts and practices

\- UNIX/Linux

\- Experience in software engineering with programming languages (e.g. golang,
C, C++) and scripting languages (e.g. Bash, Python, Perl)

Are you ready to face the challenge of extending and improving our fully
managed secure SD-WAN, apply for our Systems / DevOps Engineer positions:

[https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42](https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42)

Do you have existing know-how or a high motivation to acquire new knowledge in
the following areas:

\- Experience in web application development on the client side (JavaScript,
CSS3, HTML5, React) and the server side (Java, Spring)

\- Familiarity with SQL and relational databases

\- Basic knowledge of build and deployment environments (Atlassian Bamboo,
Maven, Tomcat)

Are you ready to face the challenge of making IT security visible,
understandable and beautiful, apply for our Full Stack Web Application
Engineer positions:

[https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=111](https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=111)

You will join one of our small development teams that work with agile methods.
The team will rely on you to focus on its goals and efforts as a team player
while being able to work independently. At Open Systems we are passionate
about what we do. We work in an environment in which innovative solutions,
rapid development cycles, creativity and open communication are practiced and
continuously fostered. The pursuit of technical advancement is at the center
of our attention. You will be based at our office in Zurich (Switzerland) and
will get the opportunity to work out of our office in Redwood City (US) for a
few months.

------
Yuvrajv5
Bang. Bang. Bang.

Not here to hire, but yes, I can be a bridge. That’s what I do in my spare
time. I do connect job seekers to the recruiters in India. I don’t charge for
this.

If you are into the IT field and looking for a job change, let’s get in touch
on LinkedIn.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yuvrajv5)

People love me for this. Check →
[https://bit.ly/2LQUgpU](https://bit.ly/2LQUgpU)

Even if you are not looking for a job change, let’s get in touch. We,
together, can help a lot of job seekers.

------
lsemel
Muck Rack ([https://muckrack.com](https://muckrack.com)) | New York, NY

Muck Rack is a fast-growing SaaS platform for PR teams to effectively find the
right journalists for their stories, send customized pitches, collaborate as a
team, quantify their impact, and more. We index millions of articles from news
outlets around the world. Fortune 500 brands, agencies and startups rely on
Muck Rack to manage relationships with the media and boost coverage. We plan
to develop several new services this year, and to do that we need to expand
our tech team, starting with hiring a VP Engineering.

We’re looking for a VP Engineering with experience scaling an engineering team
from 10 to 20 members, someone with good ideas on how to best organize the
team as it scales, and who has experience managing remote teams (some of our
staff work remotely, and we offer remote to all employees). This will also
mean defining and enforcing process and policy as well as deciding the
services and technologies we use for development.

We expect you to be capable of hands-on work but we would target an 80/20
split between management and coding. As a manager, you’ll be expected to help
your team not only at a technical level and through code reviews, but to
advance their careers and streamline their working environment.

Along with engineering you will oversee the infrastructure team and must be
comfortable with cloud infrastructure, specifically AWS or GCP, and have had
experience efficiently scaling, storing and processing large amounts of data.

This will be a job where you’ll wear many different hats—so we’re only looking
for candidates that are comfortable being flexible! You should be able to talk
to security, infrastructure, app development and management equally. At the
same time we would expect you to weigh in on product decisions and have a
business sense that can guide your engineering decisions.

Finally, we want to fill this role because we’re planning for the future. We
are a profitable, bootstrapped company that is founder owned, with no VC’s to
appease. You will not be coming in to put out fires, but to help us build an
amazing company.

Tech

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, MySQL, Celery, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible. We don’t expect you to have perfect
coverage across these, but do expect that you’ll be able to speak to each core
technology.

More info and how to apply: [https://muckrack.com/job/36/vp-of-
engineering](https://muckrack.com/job/36/vp-of-engineering)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer (or phone hackers), an ML engineer, and a full stack
engineer.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
Socrates_INV
Invisible Technologies Inc. | Delivery Manager & Relationship Manager | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.inv.tech/](https://www.inv.tech/)

Who are we?

We are Invisible’s Technologies Team. We solve problems at scale so they never
happen again. At our best, we solve problems before they happen.

\-- Website - [https://inv.tech/publications](https://inv.tech/publications)
\-- Deck - [https://www.inv.tech/deck](https://www.inv.tech/deck)

Who are we hiring?

We are hiring Delivery Managers. The right “Delivery Manager” doesn’t need
this job description, and won’t wake up in the morning with the thought “I am
the Delivery Manager at Invisible,” but with the thought: “Have we taken over
the world yet?” The right person already called me, and told me these words:

You should hire me because I will build and lead an elite army of agents to
deliver any possible request our clients can have, with the desired outcomes
and at ever increasing speeds. Without me, you will never become better,
faster, and cheaper. Without me, you will lack the proper project management
and coordination systems to deliver the complexity and quantity of work that
is needed for you to succeed. Without me, your agents won’t see what it’s like
to be lead by an Achilles and Agamemnon. You need me as your thinker and as
your warrior, to strategize and to fight.

We are hiring Relationship Managers. At Invisible, customer success is the
core company strategy for Growth. The relationship manager will understand
client goals and success state through ongoing collection of data and feedback
and ensure that clients achieve their success state using Invisible. They’ll
be involved in all aspects of support, account management, demonstrating the
product, educating customers and more. All team members look to customer
success for input across all key decisions.

For an in-depth look on the positions & to apply, check out our company
recruiting portal:

Delivery Manager

[https://invisible-
technologies.breezy.hr/p/41030f57d3f8-part...](https://invisible-
technologies.breezy.hr/p/41030f57d3f8-partner-delivery-manager)

Relationship Manager

[https://invisible-
technologies.breezy.hr/p/454b5b6dcaf5-agen...](https://invisible-
technologies.breezy.hr/p/454b5b6dcaf5-agent-relationship-manager)

------
koehr
betterHR | Frontend | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, On-Site

betterHR is creating a new kind of HR consulting platform.

We're looking for a lead developer. Our platform is built with Gridsome
(Vuejs) using Netlify, NetlifyCMS and MongoDB Stitch.

The ideal candidate is able to take over the development of smaller features
and decide when it is necessary to hire and lead external teams for bigger
projects.

Email me at norman.koehring@betterhr.de

------
dostrin2
the urge | fashion search engine | t-30 days | Sydney AUSTRALIA | fullstack &
Backend | REMOTE, INTERN & FULLTIME.

We are hiring for a full stack developer (python, go and JavaScript are our go
to languages)

Females find it far too difficult and time consuming to find the clothing they
want to buy online.

We value speed and simplicity over features or animations.

Hi@theurge.com www.theurge.com

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERNS |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
Disrupt the construction industry with us. We just completed our seed round[1]
and are looking to expand rapidly!

-Vehicle Interface Engineer

Help us improve our analysis pipeline by extracting data from construction
equipment directly. We are searching for someone with experience in vehicle
interfaces to develop and extend our ability to extract internal messages of
the CAN (Controller area network) bus present on e.g. earth-moving machines,
and then convert this information into analyzable, actionable metrics and log
entries.

This position will involve occasional fieldwork developing connectivity
solutions to construction equipment and making sure our existing CAN loggers
are functioning correctly. A big part of this position is also helping us make
sense of the often partially documented and proprietary message formats used
by different vendors within their vehicles.

-Python Backend and Devops

You will be the catalyst for backend and devops development at corrux, a young
startup serving the complex needs of users and data processing in the civil
construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure prediction for
heavy civil equipment (think railroad track laying machines or tunnel borers).

You will be integrating external OEM and customer data sources into our
platform and streamlining deployment, while keeping an eye for scalability and
performance, setting up pipelines to extract and normalize data from customer
APIs or custom hardware (in batches and real-time), improve our failure
forecasting models both in accuracy and performance, and help build more
sophisticated CI/CD with an eye towards horizontal scalability and
reproducibility across customers.

We're also hiring interns (data science, backend, frontend)!

Apply here: [https://corrux.io/career/](https://corrux.io/career/) Or email me
with any questions: ryan at corrux.io

[1] [https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-
up-...](https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-up-corrux-
warum-die-mathematikerin-laura-toennies-als-bagger-fluesterin-
gilt/23965996.html)

------
codely
Codely | Full Stack Development Instructor | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE |
Contract, Part-Time, Full-Time

Codely, Barcelona’s first all-women coding school, is a social venture that
launched in 2018. Our mission is to encourage women, as well as trans,
intersex, and gender nonconforming students, to pursue a fulfilling career in
tech; to equip them with the skills needed to become leading developers and
data engineers in their fields; and to launch a supportive network of
professionals who will transform the culture of tech.

We are hiring an instructor for our 11-week full stack development bootcamp
starting this June in Barcelona. We are hiring both a part and full time
instructor, contractual or permanent.

Classes are intentionally small (6 students or less) so that you can focus on
individual mentorship and support. Students meet from 9:30am to 5:30pm daily.
Each day will consist of approximately ~2-3 hours of instructor-led lecture or
code review. You will have time between lectures to work on curriculum,
provide support for students, and prepare for the next day. Classes are taught
in English and students come from around the world.

JOB PRIORITIES

I. Delivering a life-changing experience to students.

Your first priority will be to give your students the mindsets and technical
skills to succeed as junior engineers. To do this, you will need to be a
mentor, teacher, and a coach– responding to learning needs and adjusting
curriculum and teaching as required.

II. Taking the curriculum to the next level.

Our curriculum includes: JavaScript fundamentals, data structures, Git, React,
Vue, NodeJS, Express, SQL, and Heroku. The foundation (a comprehensive scope
and sequence, activities, starter repositories) already exists– but may need
modifications. Lecture slides are minimal: you are encouraged to live code
examples, use whiteboard explanations, and build more depth into these
presentations.

QUALIFICATIONS

\- 2-5+ years working as a full stack software engineer

\- Knowledge of modern methodologies and JavaScript frameworks

\- Patience, friendliness, and the ability to make confusing things less
confusing for others

\- Preference given to applications with experience working as a teacher and
developing curriculum

\- Ability to roll with the freedom and independence often associated with
start-up culture

Interested? Awesome. Send us an email with your CV and a cover letter at
info@codely.tech

Our site: [https://codely.tech/](https://codely.tech/)

------
phasespace
Reify Health | Data Engineer (Architecture/Integration) | Boston or Remote |
Full-Time | $100,000 - $150,000/year

>> About Us <<

At Reify Health, we are building a more creative healthcare system. We
envision a world where every potential therapy, if safe and effective, is
available to the patients who can benefit. Our healthcare system relies on
clinical trials to develop new, potentially life-saving treatments for
patients. But clinical trials continue to be slow, unpredictable, and
expensive. Reify Health’s product helps both the research leaders driving
forward clinical trials and the doctors and nurses who care for the patient
participants.

>> What You'll Do <<

You'll work with a new data team to support development and expansion of a
new, Kappa-style data architecture in a functional programming environment
(Clojure!) using Kafka, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, and more. You'll also help
build data integration services on top of this architecture to help power a
new class of analytical/intelligence features for our users. Additionally,
we'll be scaling our systems internationally while respecting both regulatory
requirements (GDPR, HIPAA, etc.) and patient privacy.

>> How to Apply <<

To learn more and apply, visit:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f23323e97eb)

~~~
phasespace
Reify Health | Data Engineer (Semantic Knowledge Management) | Boston or
Remote | Full-Time | $100,000 - $150,000/year

>> About Us <<

At Reify Health, we are building a more creative healthcare system. We
envision a world where every potential therapy, if safe and effective, is
available to the patients who can benefit. Our healthcare system relies on
clinical trials to develop new, potentially life-saving treatments for
patients. But clinical trials continue to be slow, unpredictable, and
expensive. Reify Health’s product helps both the research leaders driving
forward clinical trials and the doctors and nurses who care for the patient
participants.

>> What You'll Do <<

You'll work with our new data team to support the development and expansion of
our structured knowledge management system for temporal/atemporal data and
integrate this system into a customized clinical ontology. You'll work within
a functional programming environment (Clojure!) using Kafka, Kubernetes,
PostgreSQL, and more. Additionally, we'll be scaling our systems
internationally while respecting both regulatory requirements (GDPR, HIPAA,
etc.) and patient privacy.

>> How to Apply <<

To learn more and apply, visit:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5da757c5143)

------
nnagavelli
Nexleaf Analytics | Full Stack and Front End Engineers | Nonprofit | Data +
Tech for Good | Denver, CO or Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

Nexleaf Analytics is a nonprofit technology company bringing data-driven
impact to public health and climate change interventions in low- and middle-
income countries. Our diverse team of computer scientists, software engineers,
mechanical engineers, data scientists, public health experts, environmental
advocates, and field managers design and deploy technology to ensure
sustainable impact. Nexleaf partners with leading funders and innovators like
Gavi, Google.org, the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, and Qualcomm Wireless
Reach to help deliver safe vaccines and provide clean energy access to people
all over the world.

Nexleaf is currently hiring mid-level through senior-level software engineers,
both full stack and front end specialists, in Denver and Los Angeles. You will
be a key part of the development team that designs and develops the core code
of our cloud-based web service that collects and analyzes data from our
IOT/M2M systems. Python, Django, Python-RQ, MongoDB, Angular

Denver applicants - [https://nexleaf-
analytics.workable.com/j/3D3923F8BF](https://nexleaf-
analytics.workable.com/j/3D3923F8BF)

LA applicants - [https://nexleaf-
analytics.workable.com/j/B20508010D](https://nexleaf-
analytics.workable.com/j/B20508010D)

[https://nexleaf.org](https://nexleaf.org)

------
paddys
NHS Medical Devices Unit | Software Devs | Glasgow, Scotland | ONSITE | Full
time (perm + temp)

tl;dr - nodejs, python, databases, cloud, front end, back end, mobile apps

The Medical Devices Unit in NHS Greater Glasgow & Clyde is looking for
talented software engineers to join our multi-discipline team, creating
software to drive brand new medical devices for the NHS.

The software team works as part of a larger unit, with skills in mechanical
engineering, electronics, software and informatics. Some of our projects are
purely software-based, while others involve embedded electronics and
mechanical devices.

We want to focus on NodeJS and Python for future projects, but we support
systems written in Java, C#, C++, and others. The team is still growing, so
Node + Python are open for debate, but there will be opportunities to work
with Android and iOS development, as well as with embedded microcontrollers
and FPGAs. Experience working with databases and cloud platforms would be
hugely beneficial.

Several roles available - see
[https://jobs.scot.nhs.uk/_results.aspx?catID=&regionID=&orgI...](https://jobs.scot.nhs.uk/_results.aspx?catID=&regionID=&orgID=&word=medical%20devices%20unit)

------
slaman
lululemon | Software Engineer | Vancouver, Seattle | Full-Time, Contract

Building out micro-services to support our e-commerce and mobile apps.

Looking exclusively for people experienced Python/Lambda/CloudFormation.

Send me a resume if you're interested: jslaman@lululemon.com

------
nullfocus
Policygenius | Multiple positions | Flatiron, New York City | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | [https://www.policygenius.com](https://www.policygenius.com)

Policygenius is a NYC-based tech startup that makes it easy to compare and buy
insurance online. Since 2014, we’ve raised over $52 million of venture
capital, established ourselves as a pioneer in Insurtech and helped more than
4.5 million people get vital coverage for their families.

We're rapidly growing and looking for people with grit, great attitudes and
creative problem-solving skills to join our powerhouse team. Come see why we
were voted one of INC's best workplaces of 2018!

Our tech stack: React, Rails, GraphQL, Go, gRPC, Google Cloud hosted, Docker /
Kubernetes, full test automation / CI / CD

Our culture: We are a strong product-driven shop, with deep collaboration
between Product, UX, and Engineering.

Hiring for the following roles:

\- Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544126](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544126)

\- Data Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544131](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544131)

\- Senior Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1558455](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1558455)

\- Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1558446](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1558446)

\- Senior Staff Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195)

\- Staff Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194)

\- Senior Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193)

See
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius)
for all jobs!

------
doerte
IdeaFox.io, Full-Stack-Developer, Berlin, Germany, full time, onsite or remote

------
earlhathaway
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $120k - $170k +
0.25% - %1 | ONSITE DataGrail provides privacy as a service.

Our users are Chief Privacy Officers, Data Protection Officers, or General
Counsel inside our customers. We build software to enable our customers to
fulfill data access, data deletions, and opt outs as required by the EU
Privacy Law (GDPR) and the new California privacy bill (CCPA).

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're trying to help make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think
this will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack:

* aws (codedeploy, elasticbeanstalk, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email my co-founder Ignacio, who runs eng: iz|at|datagrail.io

(Or you can email me, but I run product not eng. earl at the obvious domain.
There, I hope that beats regexes)

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management| Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my teams currently include:

* Sr. Product Manager, Browse - We’re reimagining how users find what they’re looking for in a catalog of 10M+ products. This role is focused on leveraging everything we know about our customers to create that ideal experience.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Results - There’s a huge opportunity to improve the way we guide users who search through our catalog. We’re looking for a product leader to take on this challenge.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
CameronBanga
Continental AG, ContiTech Division | Valparaiso, IN | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full
Time Software Engineer (Rails and Android) | [https://www.continental-
corporation.com/en](https://www.continental-corporation.com/en)

I'm currently looking for a Rails focused engineer to join our team! It will
be a full stack position, so you will also be spending time in Android (mostly
Java now, next project will be probably Kotlin). As well as some iOS if you
have interest (Obj-C and Swift projects), embedded hardware programming, etc.
Lots of different fun stuff.

We offer a great work environment (I never get asked to work more than 40
hours a week), nice benefits (401k match, PTO you will actually get to use,
great health insurance, corporate discounts, etc), and a very competitive
salary in line with what you would expect from a Fortune 200 company. You'll
be making important technical decisions on a growing project that aims to
modernize an industry that has historically been slow to adapt to technology.

Here's a full breakdown of what we're looking for:

Continental’s CrimpIQ™ controller is the next generation, intelligent, cloud-
based controller for industrial equipment. CrimpCloud® is an industry leading
cloud connectivity platform. These technologies work together to provide
software updates, full device backup and track historical data wirelessly.

Preferred Qualifications: • BS or MS in Computer Science or related field, or
equivalent experience • 3-5 years’ experience building quality software using
modern programming languages • A history of releasing successful
products/applications on the App Store, Google Play Store or via the web •
Strong communication and documentation skills Job Responsibilities • Work on
all parts of this product -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ)
• Develop, test, deploy, and continually improve CrimpIQ and CrimpCloud •
Manage project priorities and deliverables, ensure on time delivery • Provide
technical support for Continental software products including direct
interactions and follow up with customers

Technologies We Use: Android / Ruby on Rails / AWS / Python / iOS (Obj-C,
moving to Swift) / Postgres

What's Next:

Reach out to me if you think you're a good fit! Happy to talk at
Cameron.Banga@customcrimp.com, or @cameronbanga on Twitter. You can also apply
at the following link: [https://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=99914...](https://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=999144)

------
danesackett
Zoomforth ([https://www.zoomforth.com](https://www.zoomforth.com)) |
Engineering (Ops, Product, Management) | US-based REMOTE | Full-time

Hey HN readers, we're looking for engineers to join us!

Our product is a site builder that allows enterprise customers to use our
WYSIWYG editor to publish websites that are consistently branded and
accessible to only a chosen audience.

Founded in 2012, we have a stable and growing base of customers who love what
we've made for them, and we need help in the following areas:

    
    
      Operations Engineering
        - help ensure our service is working as expected: we're proud that we've maintained 99.95% uptime, and that we fix bugs quickly.
        - understand and maintain our AWS environment, and ensure the security of our systems and data meets a compliance threshold.
        - helping to manage and improve our data storage systems. (e.g. upgrading elastic search or running database migrations)
    
      Product Engineering:
        - build and improve features in our product. Some recent examples include:
        - improving the theme editor for sites built using our product.
        - improving the experience of new users by simplifying parts of our UI.
        - a feature that helps our customers stay compliant with the GDPR when using our product.
    
      Engineering Management
        - work with others to determine clear short and long term priorities for the engineering team. 
        - work with engineers to help them meet company goals and their own goals.
        - provide technical insight to teammates who are working on signing customers or keeping them happy.
        - identify gaps and risks in our engineering processes and find ways to reduce them.
    

Our stack is AWS/MySQL/Python/React/LESS, with tools like Vagrant, Packer,
Webpack, and CircleCI.

We're a small distributed team, so it would be a plus if you were a clear
writer with some experience with remote work.

If this sounds exciting to you, please apply at
[https://goo.gl/forms/8WOjyVeQ91lc4U0K3](https://goo.gl/forms/8WOjyVeQ91lc4U0K3)

Thanks!

------
steverb
Ministry Brands | Senior Softwre Developer | Knoxville TN | ONSITE |
[https://www.ministrybrands.com/careers/](https://www.ministrybrands.com/careers/)

We are the leading Software-as-a-Service (“SaaS”) platform for Faith-Based
Organizations (“FBOs”). We are the only comprehensive End-To-End technology
solution for FBOs who are at the early stage of technology adoption propelling
rapid growth. We are a single team, supporting a family of partners who share
a common vision: empower the church to produce better results through
technology. Currently, we serve our clients in five key areas:

* Online giving

* Church management software (ChMS)

* Website design and content management

* Mobile applications

* Finance and accounting software

We equip over 80,000 churches in the United States and abroad with some
combination of the above services. Our vision is to be the leading provider of
software, services, and information platforms for churches, ministries, and
those they serve.

The Senior Developer position is responsible for writing application code to
contribute to the full lifecycle of development from concept to post-
production support and maintenance of server /OS/desktop/ web / mobile
applications and services. This position will develop application code,
contribute to version-controlled source code repositories and will manage
assigned tasks to create measurable value and deliver software to market using
industry recognized agile methodologies and best practices. The Senior
Developer will be responsible for coding according to prescribed standards and
guidelines set forth by the architects and leadership teams and must
demonstrate quality, brevity, and timeliness in all deliverables.

Required Education and Experience

* 6+ years of professional experience performing software development.

* 1+ years of professional experience performing quality analysis tightly coupled to the software development process.

* Expert knowledge with respect to the following:

* C#, .NET (Standard and Core)

* JavaScript (JQuery and AngularJS), HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap

* Relational Databases (SQL Server preferred)

Ministry Brands is proud to be an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer. We do
not discriminate based upon race, religion, color, national origin, gender
(including pregnancy, childbirth, or related medical conditions), sexual
orientation, gender identity, gender expression, age, status as a protected
veteran, status as an individual with a disability, or other applicable
legally protected characteristics.

------
mfisher87
National Snow & Ice Data Center (NSIDC) | DevOps Administrator | Boulder,
Colorado USA | ONSITE | Full-time

About NSIDC: The mission of the National Snow and Ice Data Center is to make
fundamental contributions to cryospheric science and excel in managing data
and disseminating information in order to advance understanding of the Earth
system. NSIDC is a trusted source of cryospheric data and services, and is a
leader in research and development within this field. We enjoy a broad stable
funding base which collectively supports our infrastructure and provides
growth in numerous technical fields.

We are, and have been for the last 25 years, a NASA Distributed Active Archive
Center (DAAC) responsible for archival and stewardship of cryospheric data. We
also provide data access tools, documentation, processing services, and
cryospheric expertise to the public.

This job: This is a new role at NSIDC intended to bridge between our Software
Development, Operations, and System Administrations groups. You'll be expected
to help evolve our infrastructure, including automated software deployment,
software/system monitoring, and operations. Problems you might tackle include:
Evolving a centralized logging/visualization infrastructure, positioning the
software group for a shift towards processing and data storage in the cloud (a
NASA goal), building out a local container orchestration platform, evolving
our CI/CD infrastucture, and much more. Our software stack is mostly Python,
Javascript, and Ruby. We deploy to vSphere VMs using Puppet, and most new
software deployments today are done with Docker.

Personal pitch: Because we are part of a university, we know private industry
can offer you a higher salary. However, we offer a starting benefits package
that we feel stands out. The university 401(a) plan contributes 10% of gross
pay. 22 vacation days, 15 sick days, and 10 holidays a year. UC Boulder
insurance benefits are excellent. UC Boulder offers a significant tuition
benefit for faculty (that's you), and a smaller benefit for your dependents.
Come work here and get your Master's/PhD! Paychecks come once a month, which
may be unusual for some. Top of the bill, for me, is the office environment
and people. Our current location is dog-friendly, we have shared offices
(usually 2-3 in an office) with openable windows (!), and you'll be surrounded
with people who care about the work, the overall mission of NSIDC, and
learning in general. Our developer group is usually running a book club
(currently reading about Elm and just finished "Kanban in Action"), and anyone
interested is welcome. You'll likely work directly with people who go to
Antarctica every year. Finally, Boulder is beautiful. We have so many trails,
everyone loves dogs, and we're about 2 hours from world-class skiing.

Posting: [https://nsidc.org/about/jobs/devops-
administrator](https://nsidc.org/about/jobs/devops-administrator)

Application:
[https://jobs.colorado.edu/jobs/JobDetail/?jobId=15411](https://jobs.colorado.edu/jobs/JobDetail/?jobId=15411)

~~~
mooreds
I talked to y'all a few years ago. Wasn't the right fit for me, but you're
doing cool stuff in a great environment.

Good on ya!

------
flooradyen
ADYEN | AMSTERDAM, THE NETHERLANDS | HEADQUARTERS | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Speed is the foundation of our company. We think fast. We work fast. We launch
fast. We put our merchants at the center of everything we do, and we never
stop until the job is done. We’re creating our own path, with a global team
driving sustainable growth. We don’t do hierarchy, egos or boundaries. “Not
possible” is not in our vocabulary — “freedom” is. This is who we are: honest,
direct and always bringing an element of fun into our work. If you’re ready to
join the power of fast, keep reading.

Adyen is the payments platform of choice for the world's leading companies,
delivering frictionless payments across online, mobile and in-store channels.
It is the only provider of a modern end-to-end infrastructure, connecting
directly to Visa, Mastercard, and consumers' globally preferred payment
methods. With offices around the world, Adyen serves nine of the 10 largest
U.S. internet companies and many worldwide retailers. Customers include
Facebook, Uber, L'Oreal, Casper, Bonobos, and Spotify.

We offer a competitive salary, knowledge sharing internal events, exchange
program to other offices, help with relocation and great career opportunities.
Become part of an international work environment and take your career to the
next level!

Positions we are hiring for:

Java Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
developer)

Plugin / Web Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1047124/pluginweb-
developer)

Data Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1448606/data-
engineer)

Technical Writer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1411578/technical-
writer)

PostgreSQL Expert:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/249469/postgresql-
expert)

Linux System Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/75743/linux-
system-engineer)

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/b...))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan..). or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com. We'd
love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

~~~
dang
(For future posts, please realize that you need two newlines for a line break,
i.e. hit the 'enter' key twice. I reformatted this post for you.)

------
mparrott1
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time As a Quant
Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools, frameworks,
libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research and
Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success of
“Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering, and
evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools. Our systems are almost all running on Linux and
most of our code is in Python, with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy,
pandas, scikit-learn to name a few of the libraries we use extensively. We
implement the systems that require the highest data throughput in Java. For
storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB and Oracle. We use Airflow for workflow
management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket for source control, Jenkins
for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus for metrics collection, ELK
for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for containerisation, OpenStack for
our private cloud, Ansible for architecture automation, and HipChat for
internal communication. But our technology list is never static: we constantly
evaluate new tools and libraries. AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel.
It is flat structured, open, transparent and collaborative, and you will have
plenty of opportunity to grow and have enormous impact on what we do. We are
actively engaged with the broader technology community. o We host and sponsor
London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-source some of our
technology. See [https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl) o We
regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech Essential Skills o
Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques
and methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit
testing, refactoring and related approaches o Expert knowledge in one or more
programming languages, preferably Python, Java and/or C/C++ o Proficient on
Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages o Strong
knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o
Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React o Familiarity with a variety of
programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and in-depth knowledge of design
patterns. If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott
milly.parrott@man.com

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, was wondering if you have any Junior level positions in regards to
python or web development? Also do you have any remote openings? Because I'm
in the U.S. Thanks

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Deep Learning Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing
technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open
source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework
Chainer: [https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further using our
own custom DL chip MN-Core in 2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo) and Kenji
Fukumizu (the Institute of Statistical Mathematics). We continuously publish
at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST,
etc. Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
susan_truss
Truss | Infrastructure Engineer & Product Manager | San Francisco or
DISTRIBUTED| [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Product Managers and Infra Engineers

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer -> h[http://bit.ly/truss-sie-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sie-hn)

Infrastructure Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ie-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ie-
hn)

Staff Engineer/Project Lead -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-hn)

Sr. Product Manager -> [http://bit.ly/truss-spm-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-spm-
hn)

Sr. User Experience Designer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ux-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ux-hn)

------
jongleberry
Hacker News Posting

Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE | Marina del Rey
(Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React + Node + TypeScript, Ruby + Rails, Go, Kubernetes, and more! Here is a
list of all our open positions:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

VP of Engineering
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oFlj9fwc](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oFlj9fwc)

VP of Enterprise Architecture:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS)

VP of Program Management
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNWX8fwy](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNWX8fwy)

Corporate Counsel
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/owJc9fwk](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/owJc9fwk)

Director, Digital Merchandising and Monetization
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oLuj9fwr](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oLuj9fwr)

Lead Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS)

Technical Product Manager
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/om7l9fwH](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/om7l9fwH)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohme9fwK](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohme9fwK)

Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf)

Software Engineer, Backend Web
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT)

Software Engineer, Frontend UI
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | Chicago IL, New York NY, San
Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, Denver CO,
Bellevue WA, Seattle WA, London UK, Sydney AUS, Shanghai CN

Hiring: Senior Software Engineers, as well as Senior Front-End focused
engineers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk's dev team if:

You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 9million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are actively hiring a Senior Lead Engineer in Chicago who will assist us in building out Engineering presence in Chicago. We are also hiring Senior Solutions Architects in Sydney and NYC (must have engineering background), as well as Site Reliability Engineers (globally), Programmer Analysts (globally), Product Managers (globally), Application Support Coordinators & Analysts (globally), Data Scientists (globally), and Business Intelligence Analysts (globally)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any email address to learn more about these openings or any
openings that may not be listed on your site in regards to python? Thanks

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | SF + Seattle | $120k+ | First 5 engineers:
commensurate equity | ONSITE, Full Time

The ideal candidate has a master/phd in systems, compilers, programming
languages, or distributed systems. Synthetic Minds will allow you to leverage
your technical chops.

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a system in production that reads/writes smart contracts
in Ethereum's Solidity language, and we use it to ensure our customer's code
is secure and correct. Eventually, we plan on going far beyond smart
contracts. Think of what we are building as a compiler that takes code and
translates it to theorem proving, so that we can build automation that can
understand code almost as close to a human. If it can understand code, with
sufficient compute it can “synthesize” it.

In Oct 2018, we raised $5.6M from Y Combinator, Khosla Ventures and Pantera
Capital [6]. We have a backlog of customers waiting to be on-boarded. The team
is experienced. This is my 2nd YC startup and I have a PhD in Program
Synthesis. The 1st employee was the first hire at Parse (YC S11) and spent 10
yrs at Google. We aim to be a 10-15 person all-engineering team in 2019.

Roles/Openings (see [1]):

# Software engineer: Systems/infrastructure — You’ll be working on
distributing heavy CPU processes on AWS. Making sure processes run reliably
over many days. Ensure robustness of the infrastructure across
node/process/memory/algorithm failures.

# Software engineer: Compilers/verification/synthesis — You’ll be working on
developing new algorithms that analyze and generate code [2]. You’ll identify
when an engineering solution is needed (i.e., throw across a cluster of
machines), or when an algorithmic improvement is required. You might even play
with the Z3 theorem prover [3]. And if you’re really into it, you can improve
Z3.

# Software engineer: Smart contracts — You’ll be working on the “front-end of
the compiler”, which reads in smart contracts languages (e.g., Solidity) and
makes it accessible to the backend (the part that does semantic analysis).
Desire to work at the compiler level of smart contracts is required, e.g., see
[4] — experience in writing smart contracts is easily acquired as a side
effect.

Contact: saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com - Saurabh, Founder

[1] Synthetic Minds Jobs: [https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/jobs.html](https://synthetic-minds.com/pages/jobs.html)

[2] Program synthesis: [https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-
software-pro...](https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-software-
program-synthesis-101-294a9a35177)

[3] Z3 Theorem Prover:
[https://github.com/Z3Prover/z3](https://github.com/Z3Prover/z3)

[4] Solidity AST:
[https://github.com/ethereum/solidity/blob/develop/libsolidit...](https://github.com/ethereum/solidity/blob/develop/libsolidity/ast/AST.cpp)

[5] Solidity smart contracts:
[https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-by-
examp...](https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-by-example.html)

[6] Forbes funding article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/invest...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/investment-
boost-for-synthetic-minds-helps-build-automated-smarter-smart-
contracts/#6c1994462a63)

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Senior Developer | Vancouver, BC, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time

You have over 5 years of coding and web application expertise in a senior
role, and want to do more innovative development and MUCH less mundane
operations support. “Creating Change is what we do.”

Adacado is looking for expert programmers to enrich our development skill pool
and help take our application to the next level, innovatively and technically.
You’re the type of developer that is never satisfied. You strive to create new
technologies/design patterns, and/or completely abandoning current systems and
undertaking complete re-builds, using all the latest technology. You thrive in
doing something that has never been done before.

“Fail often, fail fast.”

The Adacado SAAS platform (and its roadmap) creates many interesting technical
challenges. Adacado is built on Kubernetes, Golang, Vue, Node and ES6, and
utilizes Postgres, Kafka, Aerospike, and ElasticSearch. We manage an ever
growing army of microservices (100+) with special care in making our
applications performant, available, and scalable.

As a Senior Developer at Adacado you will take part in
designing/reviewing/writing critical application services, as well as
mentoring and teaching other developers with your expertise. You will
collaborate closely with teammates to implement and ship new functions in a
fast paced environment where you catch errors and deploy same-day fixes on a
regular basis. You feel a personal pride in the code that you produce and
enjoy a culture of friendly coding ‘one-upmanship’. You aren’t afraid of
spending time to try something and then throw it out all-together to start
anew if it doesn’t fit the bill. You enjoy discussing design patterns and
problem solving with your colleagues.

The Adacado Team

Everyone at Adacado believes in our product, making our group close knit. We
live through our trials and tribulations together (often over great Vancouver
craft beer or other libations). Our staff are our most valuable resource.

We provide our team members with competitive compensation with benefits and
stock options, liberal time off, flexible work hours and telecommuting, and a
generous skills-development/education budget. All developers also receive a
standup-desk, dual monitors, and a nerf gun (yes, a nerf gun).

Adacado is located in the heart of downtown Vancouver, close to public
transit. Everyday is casual day in the office and we provide a fully stocked
kitchen with snacks. We also serve lunch hot and fresh every Friday, and have
in-office craft beer and wine parties and bi-annual company retreats.

To apply, send us an email: careers@adacado.com Please indicate that you're
applying from Hackernews.

www.adacado.com

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/](https://www.igalia.com/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 17 years of
experience building Free Software across a wide range of exciting fields. We
work on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink
browser engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and
SpiderMonkey language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are
also at the cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our
work on Snabb Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique
environment, participating equally in the management of the company via our
democratic, consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and the Americas, spanning across timezones
and cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

The current open positions at Igalia are:

* Browsers developer (Chromium or WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Graphics developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Developer advocate [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate)

* Senior systems administrator, Galicia (Spain) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-admin...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-administrator-galicia-spain)

If interested, apply through the links above, or feel free to email me with
any questions: robin@igalia.com (no recruiters or agencies please)

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du Soleil, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Director of Engineering (Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a79bd3?lever-source=KeyValues)

* DevOps - Infrastructure Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5075f462-d149-4081-ba15-6080cbbb...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5075f462-d149-4081-ba15-6080cbbbd5fd?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF & Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (SF & Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Backend Systems Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebe...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebeb9ae?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager/Developer, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability
Engineers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European
Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-Stack/Front-End Software Engineer, Product Manager |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K - $160K + 0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics pairs the largest food safety inspection database with
powerful analytics tools and solutions for Fortune 500s and leading
organizations in the restaurant, financial services, government, and education
industries. With nearly half of the top 100 food retail chains as customers,
we do our part to help keep millions of people safe when eating out every day.
Customers include Cheesecake Factory, Chick-fil-A, Starbucks, Subway, Target,
and Whole Foods to name a few.

Hazel is the proud recipient of food safety innovation awards from the Food
Marketing Institute (2018) and Jack in the Box (2016). We've even had
opportunities to be involved in interesting projects such as this recent
collaboration with ESPN:
[http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-...](http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-
inspection-reports-find-critical-violations-nfl-nhl-nba-mlb-
stadiums-2018-espn-lines)

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack or front-end software engineers
to continue growing our engineering team. Our tech stack is predominantly
Python (Flask), JavaScript (transitioning from Angular 1 to React), and
PostgreSQL, with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in our infrastructure. The
team operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to a minimum and enabling
engineers to stay focused on their work. We're especially interested in people
who are eager to mentor junior engineers and who have past experience in data
science, a devops focus, React/Redux experience, or UI/UX skills.

Additionally, we're looking for a product manager to take on significant
ownership of our strategic roadmap. We operate in a niche market that
intersects with high-profile companies, introducing technology-powered
solutions into a traditionally non-digital environment. Our existing customers
and partners are highly engaged, and our team has lofty ambitions grounded in
strong business cases. If you're passionate about delightful, meaningful
technology products and capable of providing the strategic and tactical
oversight to fulfill our vision, apply today and join us in transforming the
world of food safety.

\-----

Apply here:

Full-stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9-0a8146b89840?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Front-end Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136-78ca3077c2cb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/e959f02d-06e7-4f8b-971b...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/e959f02d-06e7-4f8b-971b-b7a4af640a0f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, San Jose, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=d93...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=d9387f701)

* Director of Full-Stack (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470418?gh_src=5d6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470418?gh_src=5d66cb4c1)

* Engineering Manager (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=5a99...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=5a99136f1)

* Engineering Manager (SJ): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1385260?gh_src=e5a...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1385260?gh_src=e5adf49e1)

* Engineering Manager (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=b91...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=b91f86491)

* Software Engineer, Reliability (LDN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=890...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=890fd7db1)

* Software Engineer, Embedded Systems: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=0d29...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=0d2920b21)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=782...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=782386f71)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SJ): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=79b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=79bc46e41)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past few months we released a large question
sincerity dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2],
and introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer / Head of
Engineering | ONSITE, VISA

[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for software engineers with
experience shipping production code. Building software for fish farms using
underwater IOT cameras and analyzing fish weight with deep learning. Good for
the environment and travel to Norway! Our company is based in SF with offices
in Norway and code is primarily in Python, Go, and Node.js.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit. We work on very challenging
infrastructure problems in IOT and machine learning - our team represents
engineering graduates from Princeton and Stanford.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai)

Email jobs@aquabyte.ai with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d3011e59eb)

• Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af2199bf0)

• Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1bdabfa47)

• Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8624f312)

• Research Data Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e6683e22-cdcb-4dac-b601-ba37a...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e6683e22-cdcb-4dac-b601-ba37a6da3b8e)

• Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f23cea07)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best places to work [5], and the Great Place
to Work survey gave us top marks for challenges, atmosphere, rewards, pride,
and communication [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

On site or remote in Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, Switzerland, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Associate, EDR Team (Endpoint Detection and Response), US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/79ee36481](https://grnh.se/79ee36481)

Director, EDR Team, SF: [https://grnh.se/0101307e1](https://grnh.se/0101307e1)
| Washington DC: [https://grnh.se/c2d947de1](https://grnh.se/c2d947de1) | US
Remote: [https://grnh.se/deaf94841](https://grnh.se/deaf94841)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
D/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Developer Experience Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/335316b1-9a71-4488-bd0c-c589c4fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/335316b1-9a71-4488-bd0c-c589c4fac03f)

Full Stack Software Engineer (Service Management):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04f894)

Principal Engineer - Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/577e4a81-c5bf-438c-ac86-766a597f...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/577e4a81-c5bf-438c-ac86-766a597f30bc)

Principal Node.js Engineer, Site Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ba4c9c85-ad15-4af3-b98d-a81fb6ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ba4c9c85-ad15-4af3-b98d-a81fb6ba46dd)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c)

Senior Software Engineer - Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f402a708-f59e-4b7c-b144-a1d154e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f402a708-f59e-4b7c-b144-a1d154e2949b)

Senior Software Engineer - Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Interns, Onsite, & Remote |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

\- Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

\- Software Engineer - Mobile Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Engineer, Ecosystems:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote):
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

\- Staff Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678)

\- Data Science Intern:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1565139](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1565139)

\- Engineering Intern:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1451971](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1451971)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We just received $375 million
from Alphabet in August - come join the family!

hioscar.com/careers

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in our New York
City office and new Engineering hub in Los Angeles (Culver City):

NEW YORK CITY Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Engineering Manager:
Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)
Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Senior Software
Engineer: Applications and User Interfaces (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731) Software Engineer:
Applications and User Interfaces (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1](https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
& Mobile (NYC): [https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291) Junior
Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1) Junior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021)

LOS ANGELES Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Software Engineer: Applications and User Interfaces (LA):
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
schlanda
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Director of Engineering, Software Engineer,
Devops Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/di...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/director-
of-engineering-editorial-experience-czdJ-Yl7ar6ANxcR_n82lY?ref=rss&sid=68)

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-ecommerce-cM-GPUfpar6BIhdUfHqP9G?ref=rss&sid=68)
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-subscriptions-dzTa3YgcGr6AkBeUHD3cl-?ref=rss&sid=68)

Devops Engineer (Junior and Senior Engineers): Build out our CI/CD platform,
improve system and application observability, manage our cloud-based
infrastructure, and write code (VCL) on the edge with our CDN.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-d-A7HMI1Sr6kIvdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

Release Engineer: Manage our releases, automate and improve our release
pipeline, and work closely with developers to maintain high release
confidence.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/re...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/release-
engineer-byijqWI1Wr6kIvdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

And more: [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
spectramax
Is it just me that I find "stealth" startups seriously delusional in their own
idea? Ideas are cheap, execution is difficult. Theranos was "stealth" startup
to create investor impression of something like a SkunkWorks project.

"Abstain from applying if you have/expect a managerial/lead role. We need
manpower, not decision makers." \- You should really remove this clause from
your job listing in future. It reflects bad on the position and gives no hope
for the prospects to join and have a promising career that doesn't stall. It’s
enough to just say “The position is for an Engineer”.

~~~
dang
This comment is not ok here. Please see the rules at the top.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282285)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
spectramax
Thanks, I was not aware and will follow in future.

------
upeniecezeiss
ZEISS DIGITAL INNOVATION PARTNERS | WEB ANALYTICS INSIGHTS EXPERT | MUNICH,
GERMANY | ONSITE | FULLTIME

[https://live.solique.ch/microsites/showPublication/3d95ec63-...](https://live.solique.ch/microsites/showPublication/3d95ec63-360e-446c-a823-07ad2d935284?_ga=2.84793118.645677659.1552307554-1734132891.1548153835)

You will design, build and further develop the web analytics platform for
ZEISS’ digital customer interaction channel(s) – including all relevant
reporting tools, statistics features and analyses (web analysis and data
mining). From these tools and analyses, you will proactively derive insights,
(analytical) key questions to be answered and ultimately guidance that will
further optimize and streamline customer experience, sales and / or ZEISS’
marketing activities. You will be a highly important interface between
marketing, product management, sales & service, UX/UI and IT units. Therefore
you need to manage and track insight flows / guidance to and from these units
independently, effectively and efficiently. You will also serve as key
ambassador for web analytics within ZEISS globally.

------
DyslexicAtheist
It would be awesome if you guys could take the time to respond to the
applications that you have actually received instead of ignoring applicants
without feedback and asking for more CV's (which you need to process) on HN.

You do seem to have a privacy policy[1] in place mentioning GDPR and hiring -
it would be great if you could stick to the rules you claim to comply with on
your site!

thank you!

[1] [https://www.haproxy.com/privacy-policy/](https://www.haproxy.com/privacy-
policy/)

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules for Who Is Hiring threads. Please read the
rules; they're at the top of the thread.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282590)
and marked it off-topic.

------
DyslexicAtheist
did not receive feedback after 3 months. are you guys just fishing for CV's or
are actually serious about hiring? Please reply to candidates and let them
know that they're not considered instead of silently ignoring them. please
also read up on GDPR

~~~
dang
You did this more than once in the thread. That's seriously uncool. Please
read the rules at the top and abide by them from now on.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19282767)
and marked it off-topic.

------
darshilbhayani
Intrested

Backend Java Software Engineer (3.5+ Years of Work Experience)

Location: SF Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JAVA, JMS, REST APIs, SQL, and No-SQL Databases, Spring, Web
service API (SOAP/REST), Hibernate, Jenkins (Automation Scripting Tool), JMS,
Apache Kafka, Zookeeper.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=10xFqw6R_HPJrpd5Fkv2enAszAs...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=10xFqw6R_HPJrpd5Fkv2enAszAs..).

Email:darshilbhayani92@gmail.com

~~~
dang
This is the wrong thread for this, as I think you know, since you also posted.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19284582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19284582)
and marked it off-topic.

